# Walking on Sunshine : Celebrating Spring at Universal & SeaWorld - an April/May 2016 PTR



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So.....its time!     With my most recent trip report officially wrapped up (you can find it here, if you missed it:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/it...–-an-offsite-non-disney-christmas-tr.3472126/ ), it seems only fitting to start the countdown and the final planning for our next adventure.


*The dates:  April 23rd to May 3rd, 2016 .   *


Spring in Orlando .....on this particular day, where the temperature outside was an unbelievable -30 C when I got out of bed this morning , the warmth and sunshine of central Florida can’t come soon enough. 


This trip features an addition to our cast of characters than our previous adventures, and will introduce you all to the newest (unofficial) member of our little family.  But to kick things off, some introductions are in order for any new readers and a refresher for those who have joined me before:







First, there’s me and my Steve.  On this vacation, we will celebrate our 23d wedding anniversary (May 1st, 1993) .... and while this trip was originally planned to be a couples trip, it morphed into something a little bigger early last December.  Steve and I are polar opposites but complete soul mates.....to quote Forrest Gump, _“we go together like peas and carrots” _.







I guess, in essence, this is still a “couples trip”.....just TWO couples, rather than one.  Our son, Jake (who just turned 20 in early January) had his heart stolen early last fall by a beautiful young lady who attends the same college as he does.  In the words of F. Scott Fitzgerald, _“They slipped briskly into an intimacy from which they never recovered”_....and just like that, our little family of three welcomed “Sunshine” into the fold.







Jake and Sunshine both wrap up their college years just before our departure date.  For Jake, this is his graduating year so he will have officially concluded his post-secondary studies in Community & Justice Services, making this trip a celebration of the end of his educational pursuits.  Sunshine is a year younger, so she will return to school in the fall for her final year of Recreation & Leadership Services....but she celebrates her birthday on the day we leave for Buffalo (April 23rd). 






Funny story about how Sunshine and Jake came to join this trip:  back in early December, Steve had a small medical issue that landed him in the emergency department of our local hospital.  While he was there undergoing some diagnostic testing, Jake and Sunshine dropped to check in and see how he was doing.  With the four of us in the tiny ER room with Steve hooked up to the monitors, they shyly asked if we would consider allowing her to come along on our Christmas trip (December 18th to 27th).  Steve and I readily agreed....in the three months we had known her, we had grown to adore this young lady with the big smile, effervescent personality and tender heart....but alas, despite an admirable amount of begging, pleading and negotiating on her part, her parents said no (which I totally understood).  When they finally broke the news, they softened their rejection with the comment _“You know, we just don’t want to have you away from home for Christmas.  If the trip was in the spring or summer, we would have said yes in a heartbeat”.  _Well, you can see where this is leading.  There was an excited shriek and she exclaimed “REALLY!!!  Because they are going back to Florida on my birthday!  Can I tell them that I can go on THAT trip?”.  I am sure they almost fainted on the other end of the phone .  They would have had no idea that we planned to return for another vacation in the spring and that as soon as they spoke them, they’d end up eating their words .  But, true to what they had told her, she got the blessing she so desperately wanted from Mom and Dad......and our trip for two morphed instantly into a trip for four.


So, once we were back from our Christmas adventures, there was lots to discuss and lots to plan!  Quite possibly the last family vacation we will take for a long while, we wanted this one to be* special.*  With Jake’s graduation, Sunshine’s birthday, and Steve & I’s anniversary, we wanted it to be a trip worthy of a *celebration *.  With Sunshine along for the ride, we wanted it to showcase some of our favourite Orlando parks (and some experiences that we knew she would be wowed by).  It was also our 10th trip to Orlando.....a milestone vacation for our family, who was sure that our 2009 Disney trip was a “once in a lifetime” event.


Yet with our crappy Canadian dollar (making virtually every cost more than 40% higher when converted from USD to Canadian funds ), we would have to plan smart.....especially now that any expense we incur while in Orlando would be increased by the cost of an additional person.


All that said, we were up for the challenge:  seeking good value accommodations, dining and attractions for our Orlando vacations was my favourite sport .  Let the games ... and the countdown.... begin!   I hope you'll join me as we pass the next *69 days* until we are on our way to the sunny south .


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Spring in Orlando .....on this particular day, where the temperature outside was an unbelievable -30 C when I got out of bed this morning , the warmth and sunshine of central Florida can’t come soon enough.


But wait, I thought you were bringing the sunshine to Florida with you?  So confused now.

I hope Jake will agree to send a little Sunshine to Florida for our March trip.  

Signing in, and along for this ride.  Hey, 4 weeks from now, we will be just about checking into "Home".

Woot, I got first reply on Gina's TR!!


----------



## bankr63

BTW - sitting at home on DIS because car won't start this morning in the frigid cold.  Supposed to be at the gym right now with DS.  Took me a half hour to find the plug for the block heater; I've never actually used the darn thing, and the plug has been tucked behind the relay box in the engine bay since the day it rolled off the assembly line.  Hoping it will turn over after an hour or two of warming the block.


----------



## vrajewski10513

I'm coming along for the ride Gina!! Can't wait to hear about what you choose for attractions and accommodations!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

I'm joining in as well!  We're headed to Orlando in May, but not until the 20th.  Looking forward to getting more ideas for vacation activities from you!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well, I'm disappointed.  I was hoping to be first but I've been scooped.  It's also pretty darn cold where I am too.  Strictly indoor activities today!  I put a rather large turkey in the oven at 9am so that I couldn't even think about going out.

I think this afternoon calls for a fuzzy blanket, cup of tea and movie.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Anything about Spring has my attention since it is 9F right now.  Snow to come tomorrow too.

So yes, bring the warmth and sunshine and some enjoyable reading.


----------



## dixonsontour

Nice to see you have started your PTR


----------



## Ritchielace

Yippie PTR started!  Can't wait to read along and just to make you jealous 77 and sunny on this Valentines day in lovely California. I will wish some sunshine and warm weather your way.


----------



## Ritchielace

I also really like the trip title you decided on


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> But wait, I thought you were bringing the sunshine to Florida with you?  So confused now.
> 
> I hope Jake will agree to send a little Sunshine to Florida for our March trip.
> 
> Signing in, and along for this ride.  Hey, 4 weeks from now, we will be just about checking into "Home".
> 
> Woot, I got first reply on Gina's TR!!



4 weeks for you....I am *so* envious.   Your escape from the deep freeze is imminent.  The last month before travel seems to fly by.....so much to do to make the days pass quickly.

I am actually kind of worried about the weather on this trip......we have been so incredibly blessed on past vacations with literally perfect weather on every single one of them, one of these days, our week will be a complete wash-out.  I keep thinking to myself, _this is the trip we'll be plagued by rain every day_.  The law of averages says its bound to happen.  We had perfect, IDYLLIC weather last year over the first week of May, its set the bar pretty high for this year!



bankr63 said:


> BTW - sitting at home on DIS because car won't start this morning in the frigid cold.  Supposed to be at the gym right now with DS.  Took me a half hour to find the plug for the block heater; I've never actually used the darn thing, and the plug has been tucked behind the relay box in the engine bay since the day it rolled off the assembly line.  Hoping it will turn over after an hour or two of warming the block.



Oh man, that stinks!!  My car started okay, but the steering was soooo stiff as I left the house at 10 am in search of a coffee from Tim Hortons.   Even after letting it warm up for 15 minutes, the car still felt frozen.  Today was one of the few days of my life where I have resented not owning a coffee maker.  That 1 km and back to the coffee shop was a killer!!



vrajewski10513 said:


> I'm coming along for the ride Gina!! Can't wait to hear about what you choose for attractions and accommodations!





jennasmommyinMS said:


> I'm joining in as well!  We're headed to Orlando in May, but not until the 20th.  Looking forward to getting more ideas for vacation activities from you!



A big  to you both!  So glad you have joined me on this PTR  .  Our tenative itinerary is coming up in the next post!



dancin Disney style said:


> Well, I'm disappointed.  I was hoping to be first but I've been scooped.  It's also pretty darn cold where I am too.  Strictly indoor activities today!  I put a rather large turkey in the oven at 9am so that I couldn't even think about going out.
> 
> I think this afternoon calls for a fuzzy blanket, cup of tea and movie.



Yup, that was me, too.  I curled up on the love seat in front of the picture window, and enjoyed a nap in the warm sun.  Now I know why cats enjoy it so much!!!



Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Anything about Spring has my attention since it is 9F right now.  Snow to come tomorrow too.
> 
> So yes, bring the warmth and sunshine and some enjoyable reading.





dixonsontour said:


> Nice to see you have started your PTR





Ritchielace said:


> Yippie PTR started!  Can't wait to read along and just to make you jealous 77 and sunny on this Valentines day in lovely California. I will wish some sunshine and warm weather your way.



 my friends!  So glad you guys are here as well.  It wouldn't be the same without you.

Ritchielace, please feel free to send some of that spectacular California weather northward to your Canadian friends.  Lord knows we need it!!

From the thermometer on my home office window....







Ritchielace said:


> I also really like the trip title you decided on



Thank you!  I wasn't feeling particularly clever today, so that was about the best I could come up with!!


----------



## mmdis

Love the walking on sunshine title. I'm going to be singing each time I see your trip report. I'm so happy for your family that you are close to Sunshine.  

Having boys I always worry they end up closer to wife's family. My only chance for daughters is a daughter in law so they need to choose wisely


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Our itinerary:*


Initially, the dates for this trip were planned with one sole intent:  to allow us to squeeze in one final trip with our Premier AP’s from Universal.  Having activated them back on May 1st, 2015 we knew our last opportunity before they expired would be the final week of April this year, so we booked our timeshare and gave it very little thought thereafter.  Once Jake and Sunshine decided to join us, though, we had to decide how that would affect our Universal-focused itinerary....plus, we also now had our SeaWorld and Aquatica annual passes which were purchased on the 2015 Blue Friday sale, offered yearly by the SeaWorld parks on the Black Friday weekend.  Steve, Jake and I had used our SW/AQ annual passes on our December trip, and Sunshine had received hers as part of her Christmas gift from us upon our return home.


Sunshine has been to Orlando twice before:  the first time, back in the 5th or 6th grade to visit the Disney parks with her family, and a second trip three years ago to visit Discovery Cove for her 16th birthday.  A girl after our own hearts, she was hopeful that we would choose to incorporate a DC day into the family plans....and it initially sounded like a perfect idea.  As passmembers, we could secure a day for $99 per person for the day resort admission, or $169 each for a dolphin swim day.   With SeaWorld and Aquatica included with the annual passes we already had paid for, the cost to add a DC day (day resorts for Steve and I, dolphin swims for Jake and Sunshine) would have totalled $458.97 with tax.  Add an additional 40% in exchange (which is being generous.....as our dollar continued to slide, it most certainly looked like that was estimating on the low side), we were realistically looking at $643 for the day.  Ouch .


Despite knowing that Sunshine’s heart longed for another opportunity to swim with the dolphins, I was having a really hard time with that cost for a one day activity.  I had no problem with the price itself, just that it was all invested in one single day of our vacation.  My mind started rolling around our other options , and then Universal gave me a little nudge with the release of their “buy two days, get one day free” ticket offer for spring.   With pen and paper in hand, I did the math.


Undercover Tourist was offering those tickets (which must be used in full before May 31st, 2016...perfect timing for our trip dates) for $195.66 each, tax inclusive.  These were the park-to-park admission that would allow us to ride the Hogwarts Express between the two parks, something that we feel is vital to fully experience the two parks as they were meant to be enjoyed.  For $391.32 including taxes and shipping ($539.36 Canadian, after exchange) we could add* three* days worth of fun to our itinerary rather than one single day at DC.  Steve and I still had the active AP’s, so we would have no tickets to purchase for our admission, parking would still be free, and everything we ate or purchased would be eligible for our AP discount.   


Sunshine has never been to Universal before, so both Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure would be completely new experiences for her.  Jake has not been there since January 2012, so he had yet to see Diagon Alley, the new Simpsons area, or even Despicable Me. 


Steve and I debated the pros and cons of our options endlessly.  We didn’t want to disappoint Sunshine, yet the value certainly seemed to be in the Universal tickets versus a sole day at DC.  It was Jake that actually came up with an idea  for a good middle ground, which allowed us to finally cement a decision:  he suggested that we go with the Universal tickets (maximizing the value for our money), and he would arrange for Sunshine and himself to take part in the Dolphins Up Close Tour at SeaWorld as part of his birthday gift to her.


It was a brilliant suggestion, one which everyone was happy with .  The basic itinerary, then, began to take a little bit of shape.


Our first full week in Orlando will, as you might have suspected, be spent in our villa at our beloved Sheraton Vistana Resort.  From Sunday to Sunday, that’s where we will be staying.  Because flights home were so much cheaper on the Tuesday versus the Sunday, we opted to add two additional nights in Orlando onto the end of our Vistana week since to do so was essentially free (we spent the same for extra the two nights hotel as we would have in additional airfare for a Sunday flight home.....so the decision to stay two more days was a no brainer).  Since we had SeaWorld & Aquatica AP’s, we chose a SeaWorld official hotel to secure not only a great proximity to those parks but also the free included benefits for onsite guests....specifically, free Quick Queue.


I cross referenced crowd calendars from Orlando Informer, the Dibb, and Undercover Tourist when trying to determine which parks we would visit on each date.  In the midst of the planning process, a non-park special event (for which we are deliriously excited) was also was added into the plans.....the details of which you will hear more about later in this PTR, as it deserves its own individual entry.  After what feels like a zillion revisions, I think we have finally come up with the following tentative itinerary:


*Saturday, April 23rd:*  depart for Buffalo, in sufficient time to enjoy Sunshine’s birthday dinner at her favourite US restaurant, C hili’s.  We are hoping that her parents and siblings will also be able to make the drive to meet us in Buffalo for that meal, so we can all celebrate her special day together.  They live about an hour and 45 minutes away from Buffalo, so while it’s a long drive, it’s still very doable for them.  Spend the night at the park and fly hotel, enjoying the pool and hot tub....and maybe some shopping at the Walden Galleria.


*Sunday, April 24th:*  early morning flight to Orlando, arriving by 11 am (if not before).   Check into the Vistana, then just enjoy the resort amenities for the balance of the day.  When we are out getting dinner, we’ll probably hit up Publix for some groceries and adult beverages, and the kids will likely also want to hit up the Nike Clearance Store.  There will be no specific plans for this first day, so we’ll just take it as it comes.


*Monday, April 25th:*   a full day at Aquatica.  We will rent a cabana and spend the day riding, sliding, and enjoying the park to the fullest.  Sunshine has never been, and is a big ride lover, so as long as the weather cooperates, this should be a day when we open and close the park.


*Tuesday, April 26th:*  a full day at Universal, starting in the Studios then moving over to IOA via the train.


*Wednesday, April 27th:*  a day “off”.  We will allow everyone to sleep in and get rested up.  The day will be spent enjoying the resort amenities and FUN Team activities.   I do have a character brunch tentatively scheduled for late morning at the Grand Floridian......Sunshine has never done a character meal before, so we *really* want to give her that experience!  Its killing me to know that this single meal will cost us about $200 CDN after tax, tip, and exchange.....but some things are worth paying for.  Ohana has always been our go-to character breakfast, but after it fell short of expectations over Christmas (we were so disappointed with our interaction with Mickey) we thought we’d give another location a try.  I am sure we will also end up at the outlet malls at some point on this day.  Steve and I may drop the kids off and let them shop while we spend a little time alone together.


*Thursday, April 28th:*  a full day at Universal, starting at Islands of Adventure then taking the Hogwarts Express to the Studios at some point.


*Friday, April 29th:*  a full day at SeaWorld.  Jake and Sunshine will do the Dolphin Encounter.  We will purchase Quick Queue when we arrive, and I have already purchased all day dining passes.


*Saturday, April 30th:*  our special non-park event.....which for now will remain unnamed.


*Sunday, May 1st:*  we have to check out of the Vistana and check into our SeaWorld hotel (the Residence Inn SeaWorld).  Afterward, the balance of the day will be spent at Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.


*Monday, May 2nd:*  a full day at SeaWorld.  We have purchased all day dining passes for this second visit day, and we will have free Quick Queue as an onsite guest.


*Tuesday, May 3rd:*  our flight leaves just after 11 am, so we’re checking out and heading to the airport after breakfast at the hotel.  Upon landing in Buffalo, we hope to enjoy lunch at the Silo in Lewiston if it has opened for the season (a unique little establishment near Niagara Falls USA that overlooks the Niagara river......great food, gorgeous views!  http://www.lewistonsilo.com/ ).  We should be home by sometime in the evening.


It ended up to be a little busier than we had originally expected this trip to be, but it is important to make the most of this vacation for Sunshine’s sake in particular.  We may end up reversing the plans for Monday (Aquatica) and Sunday (Universal).....just depending on the weather and any other factors which may make Aquatica a better choice later in the trip.


I am sure we will all sleep well on the plane on the way home!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mmdis said:


> Love the walking on sunshine title. I'm going to be singing each time I see your trip report. I'm so happy for your family that you are close to Sunshine.
> 
> Having boys I always worry they end up closer to wife's family. My only chance for daughters is a daughter in law so they need to choose wisely



Thank you and welcome!!   So happy to have you joining in!!

Sunshine has been a huge blessing for us.....it is evident she loves Jake with her entire soul, and she has become like the daughter we never had.   With her living here in our city and her family being 3 hours away, I have become like her second mother, and she often will come over and hang out with me when Jake is working.  We have enjoyed many girls-only trips to the mall, movie nights, and more.....very special for me as the mom of an only child, and a male one at that.  I can see this one perhaps being "the one" for my boy.....but of course, time will tell!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ritchielace said:


> Yippie PTR started!  Can't wait to read along and just to make you jealous 77 and sunny on this Valentines day in lovely California. I will wish some sunshine and warm weather your way.


It was a beautiful sunny day here too but cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Your plans sound great! Make sure someone tries the Haystack at the Silo!


----------



## Ritchielace

Ok it's official I want Gina to adopt me. Maybe Sunshine will share


----------



## vrajewski10513

Also, I reeeeeeaaally hope your non park event starts with Moon and ends with Stone!


----------



## dsmom

I am so excited for you!  This trip sounds wonderful. I wouldn't worry too much about the weather, April is usually nice  here. 
Sunshine is absolutely beautiful, and you are right, what an incredible smile!


----------



## pigletto

Here I've been checking the Orlando Hotels and Attractions board for you to start the new trip report and you were over here!
I just popped into this forum myself because I'm plotting Universal AP's again for 2017. On Friday dh was offered a job he had interviewed for and it's 20 MINUTES FROM HOME!!!!! If you recall, he's been living in Durham on weekdays for two years. We are over the moon. Naturally one of my first thoughts is that this means more money in the vacation budget with no more rent to pay on his Durham rental, and an extra few days  of vacation to play with now. 
The new job has no waiting period for vacation to start so our May plans are still in tact and I am happy to plan along with you Gina, like we did for oh so many August trips!
Sunshine just looks like a kind soul. It's nice that she's slipped so effortlessly into your family. I can't wait to see what she thinks of her Orlando travels Bo-bina style!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day here too but cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.



Well...that was one way to describe it!! 



vrajewski10513 said:


> Your plans sound great! Make sure someone tries the Haystack at the Silo!



Mmmmmm......yes!!!  Steve and I both had the haystack when we visited there for the first (and only) time a few years ago.  Abosolutely delish!  But you know, my favourite thing about the place are the views and the atmosphere.  So relaxing and so pretty.  If I ever win the lottery, my winter home is going to be in Florida and my summer digs will be in the Niagara region .



Ritchielace said:


> Ok it's official I want Gina to adopt me. Maybe Sunshine will share



LOL, Sunshine would welcome you in with open arms!  She is from a large extended family, so our little trio of three is quite perplexing to her sometimes.  She often feels sorry that Jake grew up all alone.....of course, he feels sorry for HER that she is pestered by brothers and sisters, LOL!



vrajewski10513 said:


> Also, I reeeeeeaaally hope your non park event starts with Moon and ends with Stone!



Nope, but a good guess!     Want to give it another shot?  I am trying to thing of a hint......but I can't come  up with anything good  .



dsmom said:


> I am so excited for you!  This trip sounds wonderful. I wouldn't worry too much about the weather, April is usually nice  here.
> Sunshine is absolutely beautiful, and you are right, what an incredible smile!



She is a beautiful person, inside and out .  She's artist and poetic, and so family-oriented.   She just lives life genuinely.....and never apologizes for her softness or vulnerability.  I really _*connect *_with her on many levels.   She jokes all the time that Jake is a carbon copy of her father, and he counters with _"well yeah, YOU are just like my MOM!"_.    Ha ha ha, poor girl!

One thing I can almost guarantee about April weather in Orlando....no matter what it does, it will still be much nicer than here!!   Of course, its just those pesky April showers that could foul up the plans  .... and my hairstyle .  



pigletto said:


> Here I've been checking the Orlando Hotels and Attractions board for you to start the new trip report and you were over here!
> I just popped into this forum myself because I'm plotting Universal AP's again for 2017. On Friday dh was offered a job he had interviewed for and it's 20 MINUTES FROM HOME!!!!! If you recall, he's been living in Durham on weekdays for two years. We are over the moon. Naturally one of my first thoughts is that this means more money in the vacation budget with no more rent to pay on his Durham rental, and an extra few days  of vacation to play with now.
> The new job has no waiting period for vacation to start so our May plans are still in tact and I am happy to plan along with you Gina, like we did for oh so many August trips!
> Sunshine just looks like a kind soul. It's nice that she's slipped so effortlessly into your family. I can't wait to see what she thinks of her Orlando travels Bo-bina style!



A huge congrats to your DH on his new job, my friend.....that's news to dance to  and I know an answer to your prayers!  I am so, SO happy for you and your family  .  You guys will have lots to celebrate on your spring getaway!    Our time is whitting away quickly.......have you been able to secure a good rate on your car rental yet? (I have been crossing my fingers and mentally sending some good rental vibes your way!)

Sunshine has a very nurturing and loving personality by nature, which is evident in all she does.  And she never makes me feel like my "mothering" is unwanted or unwarranted.....unlike the old girlfriend  (and that's all I'm going to say about that  ).  As a mom, you develop a checklist of all the things you want to see in a mate for your child, and this one checks all the boxes for me......most of all, that she loves and respects my boy, just as he is, despite all his little oddities and shortcomings (and Lord know he has a few of those.....he inherited them all from his parents!! ).  And really, if you  have unconditional love and respect, what more can you ask for beyond that?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

A big *Happy Family Day* to all my Ontario peeps.....I hope you are all enjoying a day off with the ones you love!  My boy is in Kitchener until Thursday (he and Sunshine are on their reading week from school, so they left Saturday to spend some time with her family on their break) so its just Steve and I marking the holiday together.  I think we might go visiting my mom later, and perhaps Steve's parents too.

On a positive note, its up to a balmy -11 as I type this entry.  After -30 or worse for the past two days, this is feeling like a heat wave!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If I ever win the lottery, my winter home is going to be in Florida and my summer digs will be in the Niagara region


The Niagara region is really a stunning area!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Nope, but a good guess!  Want to give it another shot? I am trying to thing of a hint......but I can't come up with anything good  .


Darn! Your Steve looks like he could get down with some KISS and Def Leppard! lol I'll have to wait for a clue, cuz now I have no idea!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> On a positive note, its up to a balmy -11 as I type this entry. After -30 or worse for the past two days, this is feeling like a heat wave!


I feel ya!! I didnt even bother to get out of my pajamas let alone leave the house! lol


----------



## JaxDad

Joining in! (At least sporadically...)


----------



## RocketCityMama

Yay!! It sounds like a great trip planned, can't wait to read more!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well...that was one way to describe it!!


Things are just getting started here....must set the bar high


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> On a positive note, its up to a balmy -11 as I type this entry.  After -30 or worse for the past two days, this is feeling like a heat wave!


You know you're from Ontario when....
-11 is balmy and the -1 prediction for tomorrow is a heat wave


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Here we go again 

I got worried when I saw the first photo, I thought you'd turned Jake and Sunshine into your favourite minions!

Hope you are warming up a little, you must have a big heating bill with such cold temperatures


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day here too but cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.



Hmmm, military quotes, really?  That's not really that risqué...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> A big *Happy Family Day* to all my Ontario peeps.....I hope you are all enjoying a day off with the ones you love!
> 
> On a positive note, its up to a balmy -11 as I type this entry.  After -30 or worse for the past two days, this is feeling like a heat wave!



Wish I could say yes, but alas our agency is open on Family Day; which has always struck me odd as it is a provincially funded agency, and they are the ones who created this day for the REST of the province to take off.  Actually Ottawa is still pretty busy as the Feds don't get it off either, although with the schools closed a lot of them have to take it off anyway.  Maybe this is like boxing day in reverse; the silly servants actually all work for a change, while everyone else gets the day off.

And it may be warming up, but now we are looking at 30cm (a foot) of snow tomorrow and up to 55cm (almost 2 feet) by next Monday.  If it's not one thing, it's another...


----------



## ElenaJane

Joining in!  Did I miss your TR for Christmas?  If I did, please post the link!  I love your TRs!  DH and I will be heading for a spring vacation, too, but for Disneyland!  I am excited, but will miss being able to pop over to Universal easily like you can in Orlando!  We will be back in Orlando though towards the end of September, when we plan to go to HHN.  Think you will be a Halloweenie there again this year ? 

Sunshine is one lucky gal!!  So many celebrations you guys have all at once!  You will all be wearing like 5 buttons.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Hmmm, military quotes, really?  That's not really that risqué...



 I'll try harder next time


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> The Niagara region is really a stunning area!
> 
> 
> Darn! Your Steve looks like he could get down with some KISS and Def Leppard! lol I'll have to wait for a clue, cuz now I have no idea!
> 
> 
> I feel ya!! I didnt even bother to get out of my pajamas let alone leave the house! lol



Yes, you are correct.....KISS and Def Leppard would both be right up his alley.  If our schedule wasn't already so full, I am sure he would have been sorely tempted to check it out!



JaxDad said:


> Joining in! (At least sporadically...)



Yay!  Welcome aboard! 



RocketCityMama said:


> Yay!! It sounds like a great trip planned, can't wait to read more!!



Thank you!!  Glad to have you along! 



dancin Disney style said:


> Things are just getting started here....must set the bar high



_*shudder*_ .... those kinds of comments make me very afraid  .



dancin Disney style said:


> You know you're from Ontario when....
> -11 is balmy and the -1 prediction for tomorrow is a heat wave



It was quite nice to go outside today and not have my eyeball juice freeze within the first 30 seconds of being exposed to the air.   Tomorrow I may be tempted to break out my shorts and t-shirts  .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Here we go again
> 
> I got worried when I saw the first photo, I thought you'd turned Jake and Sunshine into your favourite minions!
> 
> Hope you are warming up a little, you must have a big heating bill with such cold temperatures



Yep, heat costs are high here in the north.  Thankfully, we have a fairly efficient furnace, forced air gas heat (which is cheaper than electric) and a reasonably small bunglow, but it still adds up to a large chunk of change.

Sunshine is SO EXCITED to meet the minions!  We've been watching the dance party videos on youtube and she can't wait to see them in person!



bankr63 said:


> Hmmm, military quotes, really?  That's not really that risqué...
> 
> Wish I could say yes, but alas our agency is open on Family Day; which has always struck me odd as it is a provincially funded agency, and they are the ones who created this day for the REST of the province to take off.  Actually Ottawa is still pretty busy as the Feds don't get it off either, although with the schools closed a lot of them have to take it off anyway.  Maybe this is like boxing day in reverse; the silly servants actually all work for a change, while everyone else gets the day off.
> 
> And it may be warming up, but now we are looking at 30cm (a foot) of snow tomorrow and up to 55cm (almost 2 feet) by next Monday.  If it's not one thing, it's another...



Sorry to hear you were among the few who had to work on this mid-winter holiday.  I had forgotten that for much of Ottawa, being our federal capital, it was business as usual. A quiet day here, though....nothing but Tim Hortons and a few restaurants open in our town (and many dining establishments even closed for the day!).

I pray the weather man is wrong about the snow.  Seriously, I am so done with it for this year  .  



ElenaJane said:


> Joining in!  Did I miss your TR for Christmas?  If I did, please post the link!  I love your TRs!  DH and I will be heading for a spring vacation, too, but for Disneyland!  I am excited, but will miss being able to pop over to Universal easily like you can in Orlando!  We will be back in Orlando though towards the end of September, when we plan to go to HHN.  Think you will be a Halloweenie there again this year ?
> 
> Sunshine is one lucky gal!!  So many celebrations you guys have all at once!  You will all be wearing like 5 buttons.



I still have to check out and see which parks even offer buttons!  (Does SeaWorld?  I don't think so......and Universal?  I'm not sure!)

You did miss out on my Christmas trip report, but its not too late to read all about it  .  You can find it here:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/it...–-an-offsite-non-disney-christmas-tr.3472126/



dancin Disney style said:


> I'll try harder next time



Oh no....no, no, no...... .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*There are really, really wonderful people in this world .*


This entry is about the kindness of one of them .


About a month ago (give or take a little.....it was after our return from our Christmas trip), the boys and I were downstairs watching TV together one evening:  a basketball game, to be specific (but knowing my sports-loving guys, you had probably already guessed that).  Jake had just nicely returned a few days before from a bus trip to Cleveland where he had watched his beloved Toronto Raptors get shamed by the amazing Lebron James and his Cavalier teammates.   Even though Toronto lost, he was still oozing about how much fun it was to watch “his” team play in another team’s venue.....there’s just something very fun about having the chance to watch one of your home teams compete outside of your local stadiums and arenas.  We reminisced about how much fun it was to watch the Raps play in Orlando back at Christmas 2012, and how we had wished that the scheduled would have allowed us to do so again on our most recent vacation (but sadly, this year Toronto was nowhere near Orlando on the dates that we were there).   They casually inquired if I had thought to check and see if the Toronto Blue Jays were scheduled to be in Tampa on any days of our April trip, and I laughed.....what were the chances of that?  It was unlikely, at best......and besides, with Sunshine now joining us in April and our dollar on a massive and consistent slide, tickets for four wouldn’t be in our budget anyway.  The conversation eventually turned elsewhere and the original question was forgotten.


A few days later, Steve and I were enjoying a relaxing evening by the fireplace.....he was fiddling on his tablet, and I was surfing the net on my laptop.   That discussion popped into my head, and I thought, what the heck....let’s check the game schedule and rule that out (so that when Jake asked again....and I knew he would!...I could assure him that it was a non-issue anyway).  A couple of clicks of the keyboard, and I had the  Jays 2016 game schedule on the screen.


*No. Way . * We fly in on the 24th of April, and fly home on May 3rd.  So you can imagine my shock when I see that the Blue Jays are slated to play in Tampa for a three game road trip spanning April 29th, April 30th, and May 1st.


_What are the chances of that? _


Steve and I discussed it at length.....it almost seemed like fate!  Yet, our budget was being stretched by adding both Jake and Sunshine to the plans for this vacation (remember, this was originally supposed to be a couples trip after our big family affair at Christmastime).  We knew we had extra dining costs to account for, Jake’s airfare to factor in, and Universal passes for the two kids yet to buy.  Every nightly newscast was preaching gloom and doom for the value of our dollar and predicting a steady decline, possibly to the low 60-cent range, without any foreshadowing of a recovery until sometime in late 2017.   It really felt irresponsible, financially-speaking, to buy the tickets.   But yet, it seemed to be a total shame to miss an opportunity that really did seem like it involved more than just good timing on our part.


I lamented the conundrum to a few folks who I knew would understand our dilemma:  I bent my mom’s ear.  I discussed it here on the Dis (lots of other Canadians are also feeling our exchange rate pain, so I knew there’d be LOTS of understanding on the boards).  I chatted about it to some friends.  After endless debate with the boys over many nightly dinners, we resigned ourselves to the fact that we should probably just take a pass.  It was the responsible thing to do.


Then, we had the most generous offer extended to us by a friend:  knowing about the game, and all the considerations which were keeping us from splurging on the extra event for our vacation, she reached out to us and said she wanted to gift the tickets to our family.  I was flattered, flabbergasted, and speechless all at the same time.  Let’s just say that I’m not very accustomed to being the recipient of that kind of random, undeserved, unexpected generosity.  All three of us were so touched and our hearts so warmed by the incredible offer, but we couldn’t possibly accept......and that’s what I told her.


This friend and I talked often in the days after that.....she truly wanted us to accept her offer.  I was way too overwhelmed to accept.  My momma raised me to live life by the *“Tis better to give than to receive” *philosophy, and this was so far outside of my comfort zone that I wasn’t sure how to process it.  We had some very thought provoking discussions, though, where she reminded me that sometimes people need to learn to be good receivers as well as good givers.   I began to really sense that this was something that she really, truly wanted to do for us.


With the most grateful hearts, we eventually accepted her very kind, very wonderful, very awesome gift.  It still overwhelms me....it overwhelms all of us, for that matter .  I hope she reads this entry and can know how truly appreciative we all are.  Her friendship alone has been such a blessing to me.......these tickets are just a happy bonus.


So......our non-park event for Saturday, April 30th is taking us out of Orlando on a little road trip!   We’ll be sporting our finest fan wear and cheering on our beloved Blue Jays at Tropicana Field in St. Petersburg as they face the Tampa Bay rays at 6:10 pm .  Our seats are simply *amazing* .... Fieldside box, smack dab between the Jays dugout and the bull pen.  I swear the only way we could be closer to the action is if we were asked to stand in for Josh Donaldson at third base.


Jake informs me the other day_.....”Now mom, don’t be insulted by this, because I don’t mean anything bad by it at all.  I know you have some awesome things planned for our trip, and I am looking forward to them all....but you know what I’m most excited for?  The Jays game in Tampa.  I* seriously* cannot wait!”._


Jake and Steve have authentic player jerseys that they will be happily sporting on game day.  I have bought new Jays t-shirts for myself and Sunshine (matching, because we’re hokey like that! ) and co-ordinating bandanas for our hair in a perfect Blue Jays blue colour.







I love the fact that our T’s are Canadian red, while the guys will be in the official Jays blue.  Sunshine was so excited when she saw my purchases, she literally squealed right out loud_.  (An amusing aside....her dad, who is a HUGE Jays fan, is simply dying know she is going to a Jays game while we’re in Orlando.  I think he almost passed out when he heard the news ).  _


We hope to check out the ray tank located in the outfield (its apparently a joint venture between the Florida Aquarium and the Tampa Bay Rays.....we can even feed them for a small fee!) and of course, since we’ve never visited the Gulf region before, we’ll probably leave early in the day so we can stop at one of the beaches while we’re in town.   Of course, weather will be a factor in those plans so we’ll watch and finalize the day’s itinerary a little closer to game day.


Sunshine, artsy gal that she is, is already planning to adorn our cheeks with little red maple leafs and Blue Jays temporary tattoos.  Jake is about to experience a sporting event with a decidedly female influence for the very first time.  I have always been “one of the guys” when it comes to our family’s sports pursuits, but Sunshine.....she’s all girl.  This is going to be a fun change! 


To the very amazing lady who is making this all possible.....







Know that we will pay forward your kindness.  I’m not yet sure how, or when, or for whom, but the moment will come .


Thank you, from all of us .


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

It's nice to know that there are some truly wonderful people out there


----------



## Monykalyn

Following along again!! LOVE the pre-TR and TR's!
Even though I was born and lived 1/2 my life in the northern states I have found I don't really miss cold/snow much now that we have lived further south: Took the oldest to Golden Colorado last week to check out a school - 60 degrees (F), sunny, patio weather; Home to MO-19 degrees and sleet-however we are back in the upper 60's to 70's this week-hope this means spring is here to stay

What a FANTASTIC gift of b-ball tickets!!!! My FIL has season tix to STL Cardinals (for >25 years) so we go to games alot-even got to see a Spring training game one year in Florida.  

As far as Jake's GF-sometimes you just know...My DH has fit in with my family from day one and his family has welcomed me similarly - in fact his mom STILL doesn't trust him to drive her car but I've had that privelege for ~20 years now  It is a bit of a running joke in his family actually...And I frequently visit his mom without him if he has to work

This is gonna be a fun ride along with you...


----------



## RocketCityMama

Wow! What a wonderful wonderful RAOK! I am sure you'll pay it forward when the time comes! It is always amazing when things like that happen, but I am so glad it's to you and your family!


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes, you are correct.....KISS and Def Leppard would both be right up his alley.  If our schedule wasn't already so full, I am sure he would have been sorely tempted to check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  Glad to have you along!
> 
> 
> 
> _*shudder*_ .... those kinds of comments make me very afraid  .
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite nice to go outside today and not have my eyeball juice freeze within the first 30 seconds of being exposed to the air.   Tomorrow I may be tempted to break out my shorts and t-shirts
> 
> 
> I still have to check out and see which parks even offer buttons!  (Does SeaWorld?  I don't think so......and Universal?  I'm not sure


----------



## vrajewski10513

That is so awesome!! What I generous gift!! 

I've seen many a Yankees game at Rogers Centre so I know the feeling you're describing 

You guys will have a blast!! I hope those Rays fans aren't too brutal!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Being gifted with Jays tickets is most likely just the return of some good karma.  I would be willing to bet that somewhere along the line you have gifted that same friend with good deeds.

While I'm super excited for you to be seeing the Jays it reminds me that I'm not seeing them in March.    They aren't playing at the WWoS while we are there.  Last year they were there for 2 games during my visit.  Oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.  On the plus side.....ONLY 22 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!! but who's counting?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> It's nice to know that there are some truly wonderful people out there



Yes ma'am.  In a world where it sometimes seems as if there is SO much wrong, there are so many good people who are quietly making a wonderful impact.  We need to celebrate and recognize those good deeds far more than we do.



Monykalyn said:


> Following along again!! LOVE the pre-TR and TR's!
> Even though I was born and lived 1/2 my life in the northern states I have found I don't really miss cold/snow much now that we have lived further south: Took the oldest to Golden Colorado last week to check out a school - 60 degrees (F), sunny, patio weather; Home to MO-19 degrees and sleet-however we are back in the upper 60's to 70's this week-hope this means spring is here to stay
> 
> What a FANTASTIC gift of b-ball tickets!!!! My FIL has season tix to STL Cardinals (for >25 years) so we go to games alot-even got to see a Spring training game one year in Florida.
> 
> As far as Jake's GF-sometimes you just know...My DH has fit in with my family from day one and his family has welcomed me similarly - in fact his mom STILL doesn't trust him to drive her car but I've had that privelege for ~20 years now  It is a bit of a running joke in his family actually...And I frequently visit his mom without him if he has to work
> 
> This is gonna be a fun ride along with you...



Welcome aboard, my friend!  So glad that you have joined us over here!!

I don't have a super close relationship with my MIL, unfortunately.  I wasn't the "right" girl for her son.  She was hoping for a blonde haired, blue-eyed Dutch girl who would settle down on a little hobby farm and be a stay-at-home mom to a half dozen curly headed blonde babies.   Instead, she got a raven-haired, dark-eyed city girl that juggles three jobs and had the audacity to produce an only child .   Poor Steve couldn't have gotten it more wrong if he tried!!    We have always been friendly (we share a love for the same guy....she as a mom, me as his wife) but I always felt like I was woefully far from measuring up.  I was a disappointment.  With that experience, though, I vowed to have a different relationship with my own daughter in law when the time came:  so long as she obviously cared for Jake and loved him as much as I did, then we would be more than just related by marriage.  I would be her *friend*.  I knew, depending on the girl, this could be harder than it sounds.....but thankfully, Sunshine has made it easy.  Assuming she sticks around for the duration (and I hear lots of talk between the two of them about the future.....long term stuff, like marriage and children) I can see her becoming the daughter I never had.  What a blessing for me, especially.....not losing a son, but gaining a daughter.

Jake dreams of being a season ticket holder to the Raptors or Blue Jays some day  .   Not really a possibility if he stays in this area, but if he moves to the big city, its a good goal to have.   While life in Toronto has its drawbacks, when it comes to being a sports fan, its an awesome place to be!



RocketCityMama said:


> Wow! What a wonderful wonderful RAOK! I am sure you'll pay it forward when the time comes! It is always amazing when things like that happen, but I am so glad it's to you and your family!



Aw, thank you for such kind words!!  I really do feel very undeserving, and finding the right words to convey just what my heart feels has been hard.  I know she knows we are grateful, I just hope she understands how deep that gratitude runs.  I can't even remember when someone has been that spontaneously and unexpectedly kind to me, for absolutely no reason at all.


Woohoo!  Universal does have birthday buttons!     Sunshine is going to be SOOO happy!  That's all she says she wants for her birthday....her own I'm Celebrating button  .



vrajewski10513 said:


> That is so awesome!! What I generous gift!!
> 
> I've seen many a Yankees game at Rogers Centre so I know the feeling you're describing
> 
> You guys will have a blast!! I hope those Rays fans aren't too brutal!



When we were at the Orlando Magic / Toronto Raptors game a few years back, the home fans were *super *nice.  The staff were great, too....they doled out a fun helping of teasing and really made us feel welcome.   It's nice when fans can indulge in some friendly rivalry, all in the name of good humour and honest competition.  After all, it's just a game  .

We often see lots of New Yorkers at our Toronto games......with the exchange rate right now, I'm betting even more fans from the USA will make the trip to watch sports games in Canada.  Its a good value for y'all if you don't mind the extra drive!



dancin Disney style said:


> Being gifted with Jays tickets is most likely just the return of some good karma.  I would be willing to bet that somewhere along the line you have gifted that same friend with good deeds.
> 
> While I'm super excited for you to be seeing the Jays it reminds me that I'm not seeing them in March.    They aren't playing at the WWoS while we are there.  Last year they were there for 2 games during my visit.  Oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.  On the plus side.....ONLY 22 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!! but who's counting?



I am definitely a firm believer in karma.....but I'm still not sure I deserve this generous of a gift.   It's exciting and very, very humbling at the same time.

You are down to 22 days until departure???  Hokey smokes!     I bet it can't come soon enough on a day like today, assuming you're getting the same whollop from Mother Nature that we are.  They're predicting a full 35 centimeters of snow today before Old Man Winter is finished with his hissy fit.  Every bus is cancelled, and travelling is beyond nasty.   I even had Steve drop me off at work this morning....there was no way I was making even my 4 km commute in this mess.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

The storm was just getting started when I left the house at 7:25 am this morning......here's what my neighbourhood looked like as the snow began in earnest:









Stay safe out there today, my Ontario peeps!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Looks just like my neighborhood in Buffalo! It was a rough ride into work and its still snowing. REALLY hoping for some semi-clear roads for the drive home! Stay warm!!


----------



## dsmom

I can't believe all the snow you are getting , is that normal for your area?  

When you first get to Universal go to guest services and tell them what you are celebrating. Don't forget to get anniversary buttons for you and Steve and graduation button for Jake.  If Sunshine wants to go all out tell her they sell a plush birthday hat - it looks like a birthday cake with candles. We tried to get one for David but he was having no part of that!  

They really will make a fuss over her,  when David had his button on everyone told him happy birthday. A couple of places gave him free dessert but the cutest thing happened on Cat in the Hat. The CMs noticed his button and made a fuss over him. They all started singing happy birthday to him and everyone in line sang along, it was very sweet.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I don't know how you put up with the snow! Where I live it is quite literally chaos if we get just a small flurry so there is no hope if we have a proper snow storm


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> Looks just like my neighborhood in Buffalo! It was a rough ride into work and its still snowing. REALLY hoping for some semi-clear roads for the drive home! Stay warm!!



I wondered if you guys were getting slammed as well.....it really doesn't seem to matter which side of that darn lake you are on, does it?   Hopefully it doesn't get any worse than its currently forecast to be.  They say we will see *rain* here by Friday....so we are in for a sloppy week when all this snow starts to melt!



dsmom said:


> I can't believe all the snow you are getting , is that normal for your area?
> 
> When you first get to Universal go to guest services and tell them what you are celebrating. Don't forget to get anniversary buttons for you and Steve and graduation button for Jake.  If Sunshine wants to go all out tell her they sell a plush birthday hat - it looks like a birthday cake with candles. We tried to get one for David but he was having no part of that!
> 
> They really will make a fuss over her,  when David had his button on everyone told him happy birthday. A couple of places gave him free dessert but the cutest thing happened on Cat in the Hat. The CMs noticed his button and made a fuss over him. They all started singing happy birthday to him and everyone in line sang along, it was very sweet.



Believe it or not, this year has actually been "easier" than normal as far as snow goes.  Last year, we had so much of the white stuff that it actually fully buried our gas barbecue in the back yard.  We didn't see it start to peek out from under the snow until mid-March, when the s-l-o-w spring thaw finally started.  I was so hoping that we were past the worst of the snow for this year, but honestly, its still really early.  It routinely snows here (sometimes significantly) well into March and even into early April.  When we head to Florida near the end of April, we likely won't even have leaves on the trees yet.

I had never even thought about anniversary or graduation buttons......I know it drives some folks crazy to see people wearing them, but they are fun souvenirs to have  .   As for the hat with the birthday candles, can you believe I have one of those at the house?    The boys HATE it......yet it always seems to find its way out of the closet for their special days .  I'll have to test the waters to see if its something she would wear  ... its certainly light enough to pack!

I love to hear the Universal TM's going the extra mile for the guest experience.  What happened to David at Cat in the Hat is the kind of stuff that just makes magic on a vacation!  Who says Disney has the corner on that kind of awesomeness?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I don't know how you put up with the snow! Where I live it is quite literally chaos if we get just a small flurry so there is no hope if we have a proper snow storm



Snow tires are a MUST  ... as are good boots, warm coats, and quality gloves.  I happen to have a pair of Minion mittens, made for me by a friend, that are my go-to accessory for the winter  .  

I refuse to wear a toque, it destroys my hair .  A girl has to have limits, after all .


----------



## ArwenMarie

I love you Canadians..."Here is my house getting covered by snow _as I left for work_" No panic, life keeps going  

Great plans so far, wow, this looks like another big trip! You guys do them right. How nice to receive the tickets as a gift!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I wondered if you guys were getting slammed as well.....it really doesn't seem to matter which side of that darn lake you are on, does it? Hopefully it doesn't get any worse than its currently forecast to be. They say we will see *rain* here by Friday....so we are in for a sloppy week when all this snow starts to melt!


 
I gues it doesnt matter! lol I think this week is supposed to be in the high 20's-30's, low 40's by next week. I'm always happy when the snow is done with, but the muddy mess left behind is almost just as bad!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> I love you Canadians..."Here is my house getting covered by snow _as I left for work_" No panic, life keeps going
> 
> Great plans so far, wow, this looks like another big trip! You guys do them right. How nice to receive the tickets as a gift!



Ha ha!  If things ground a halt every time it snowed here, we might better all become bears and just hibernate for the winter .

Hey, that's not a bad idea, actually .  

Much as we're used to it (or at the very least, expect it), I've never been able to embrace it.  Seriously, get me to the south as soon as its humanly possible.  I can honestly say if I never saw snow another day in my life, I wouldn't miss it.   I love my country (well, some aspects of it), but I despise our climate.

Our annual passes (Steve and I's for Universal from last spring, plus the BOGO AP's for SeaWorld & Aquatica) have really, REALLY helped make us able to stretch our vacation budgets and been really excellent values.  We can now pat ourselves on the back for smart purchases along the way.  I honestly can't imagine having to pay for tickets on every single trip!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> I gues it doesnt matter! lol I think this week is supposed to be in the high 20's-30's, low 40's by next week. *I'm always happy when the snow is done with, but the muddy mess left behind is almost just as bad*!



Man, do I hear you on that one.  I drive a white car, and it seems to be perpetually dirty from January to April.

Spring cannot come soon enough!!!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ha ha!  If things ground a halt every time it snowed here, we might better all become bears and just hibernate for the winter .
> 
> Hey, that's not a bad idea, actually .
> 
> Much as we're used to it (or at the very least, expect it), I've never been able to embrace it.  Seriously, get me to the south as soon as its humanly possible.  I can honestly say if I never saw snow another day in my life, I wouldn't miss it.   I love my country (well, some aspects of it), but I despise our climate.
> 
> Our annual passes (Steve and I's for Universal from last spring, plus the BOGO AP's for SeaWorld & Aquatica) have really, REALLY helped make us able to stretch our vacation budgets and been really excellent values.  We can now pat ourselves on the back for smart purchases along the way.  I honestly can't imagine having to pay for tickets on every single trip!!



That's true, life would come to a halt. 

I was reading an interesting thread somewhere about the climate of Canada, how there is nowhere warm in the country that you can move to. Versus the U.S. where you can move to a warm state as long as you can find a job there (which is not easy!). 

I hate snow too. When people say how much they love the "seasons" here, I want to say unless you are right on the equator, everywhere has seasons people, even Florida!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The storm was just getting started when I left the house at 7:25 am this morning......here's what my neighbourhood looked like as the snow began in earnest:
> 
> 
> Stay safe out there today, my Ontario peeps!



That's not snow.  Now THIS is snow:


 

Sorry, a little Canadian one-upsmanship.  That was actually a few years back after a storm we named "big juicy".  This is more what we look like now:





Although we may look a lot closer to the first photo by the end of the week.

Still a lot more than Toronto - A+ spent the weekend down there, and says they had no snow on the ground at all.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> That's true, life would come to a halt.
> 
> I was reading an interesting thread somewhere about the climate of Canada, how there is nowhere warm in the country that you can move to. Versus the U.S. where you can move to a warm state as long as you can find a job there (which is not easy!).
> 
> I hate snow too. When people say how much they love the "seasons" here, I want to say unless you are right on the equator, everywhere has seasons people, even Florida!



The southernmost communities on the west coast of Canada are definitely the most moderate in the country.    Steve's sister lived in Abbottsford, BC for 10+ years before moving back to Ontario.  Both her kids were born there, and they often sent us pictures in February of the kids in mogging around the yard in their rain boots and spring jackets (while we had snow up to our armpits).   I had to hate them a little bit for that  .



bankr63 said:


> That's not snow.  Now THIS is snow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, a little Canadian one-upsmanship.  That was actually a few years back after a storm we named "big juicy".  This is more what we look like now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although we may look a lot closer to the first photo by the end of the week.
> 
> Still a lot more than Toronto - A+ spent the weekend down there, and says they had no snow on the ground at all.



Western Ontario is also not getting beaten up like us in the more eastern areas.  Sunshine took her G road test today in Kitchener, and said the roads were barely wet .  I patted her on the back for having the foresight to book her test in her hometown rather than here in Quinte, with our 35+ centimeters coming down so hard you can hardly see across the street.  I may have to call in the sled dogs to get home .

You good folks in the Capital are most certainly heartier than we are .  When Jake was playing rep basketball we often traveled to the Ottawa region for games and tournaments....and the snow we saw (in comparison to what we had at home) was always humbling.  I honestly don't know how you do it, year after year.  Yet you awesome Ottawa folks generally seem to embrace it with your skating on the canal and winter festivals.  

My approach is much different....fireplace on, laptop out, and planning for my next southern escape .


----------



## sk8jdgca

We didn't get the snow today, but we do have a bit in sunny southwest Ontario. So glad you are starting a new trip report. I haven't done anything about our six free nights at SVR. Waiting to see where DD ends up for post secondary ( we are in the midst of auditions) but we did get something new.


----------



## snoopboop

Gina, I just love your trip reports. Happily subscribing!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sk8jdgca said:


> We didn't get the snow today, but we do have a bit in sunny southwest Ontario. So glad you are starting a new trip report. I haven't done anything about our six free nights at SVR. Waiting to see where DD ends up for post secondary ( we are in the midst of auditions) but we did get something new.View attachment 151642



No snow for you westerners?  I am so incredibly jealous!  Its still coming down here so hard that we can barely see across the street.  They've closed every school, rec centre, sports program and even the YMCA.  My office closed at 2 pm, and my boss graciously drove me home in his 4 wheel drive Subaru.  Steve has been snowblowing our neighbours driveways all afternoon.  I think we will easily meet the original 35 cm estimate...maybe even exceed it before its all over.

Your new little furbaby is so *precious*.  Those eyes .   I bet the kids have fallen completely in love!!  



snoopboop said:


> Gina, I just love your trip reports. Happily subscribing!



Thank you, and !  Glad to have you along!

I had anticipated I would talk about our flights today, but somehow, its all been snow chatter.  Hopefully I'll get back on track later on!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, its still snowing.......though I think its finally losing some of its intensity.  I grabbed a few photos before the sun set:
















_(yes, that's one of my poor little evergreen trees under there!!)_





67 days until the Florida sun .  My iPhone app currently shows Orlando as 23 degrees celsius right now......I am sooooooo jealous.  We're at a tropical -2!


----------



## Lynne G

That snow was what we got this weekend.  The huge amount of rain we had today made short work, just lots of puddles and water everywhere.  Will be below freezing tonight, so ice will be ready for us tomorrow.

Hoping for some warmer spring temperatures.

Interested in what restaurants are on this agenda.


----------



## bankr63

Okay, so you know how much of a cruel mistress (that is not exactly the word I am thinking right now, but family board) karma is?  Here I jokingly posted a photo of Big Juicy just a few hours ago.  Karma was not pleased with my taunt.  So may I present Big Juicy II.  This is my driveway as of 6:00 pm tonight, and there is at least 4 more hours of snow coming...





ETA: Oh yeah, next door neighbors are away for a couple of days, so guess who's looking after their place.  I'm not half done.  We also probably won't see a plow a down our street for another day or so (spent a good hour helping push cars up and down the street), so there will be that to deal with too...


----------



## pigletto

What a lovely offer from your friend. I just know you will all have a fabulous time at the game Gina 

Yep that's the snow we got today. A neighbour very kindly brought over  his snowblower and took care of the driveway for me today. I told him no thank you when he asked so he waited until I went to walk the dog lol. We have one, but it's a beast and I don't know how to use it very well and it was out of gas . Anyway I went out a few hours later and it was like the neighbour had never been there. Anyone who shoveled that heavy wet mess today knows what my back feels like right now. The plow came and made a wall of it at the end of the driveway. I was out there for at least an hour and a half and my back is screaming. Can't wait until dh is home to share these duties again!!

Anyway that is the end of my complaining. I have my tea, I took an Ibuprofen and I've signed on to the Dis to dream of warmer days and plan my trip~


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Okay, so you know how much of a cruel mistress (that is not exactly the word I am thinking right now, but family board) karma is?  Here I jokingly posted a photo of Big Juicy just a few hours ago.  Karma was not pleased with my taunt.  So may I present Big Juicy II.  This is my driveway as of 6:00 pm tonight, and there is at least 4 more hours of snow coming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Oh yeah, next door neighbors are away for a couple of days, so guess who's looking after their place.  I'm not half done.  We also probably won't see a plow a down our street for another day or so (spent a good hour helping push cars up and down the street), so there will be that to deal with too...



You guys definitely got the prize (the boobie prize?) in today's storm .  According to news reports, you set a single day snowfall record:  for any day, of any year since they started keeping track.  I think you need to rename this storm "The Biggest Juicy" .

In case you've been too busy shovelling to read all about it, here's the link to the news story:

http://www.cfra.com/news/2016/02/16/ottawa-sets-singleday-snowfall-record


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> What a lovely offer from your friend. I just know you will all have a fabulous time at the game Gina
> 
> Yep that's the snow we got today. A neighbour very kindly brought over  his snowblower and took care of the driveway for me today. I told him no thank you when he asked so he waited until I went to walk the dog lol. We have one, but it's a beast and I don't know how to use it very well and it was out of gas . Anyway I went out a few hours later and it was like the neighbour had never been there. Anyone who shoveled that heavy wet mess today knows what my back feels like right now. The plow came and made a wall of it at the end of the driveway. I was out there for at least an hour and a half and my back is screaming. Can't wait until dh is home to share these duties again!!
> 
> Anyway that is the end of my complaining. I have my tea, I took an Ibuprofen and I've signed on to the Dis to dream of warmer days and plan my trip~



Aw, what a kind neighbour.  How cute of him to wait until you walked the dog before he snuck in to work his magic .

Steve has been out snowblowing all day long, and just retreated into the darkness to resume his efforts.....the plow has finally been down both sides of our street and filled in the ends of the driveways with that heavy packed snow that's just too hard to shovel by hand.   We have a huge amount of seniors and single ladies (a few moms with kids, a couple of widows) in our neighbourhood, so he tries to take care of them all on these inclement days.   My job is to have the hot chocolate all ready and waiting to help soothe his freezing fingers .

How soon before your DH starts his new position?  I know it can't come soon enough for you both!


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Aw, what a kind neighbour.  How cute of him to wait until you walked the dog before he snuck in to work his magic .
> 
> Steve has been out snowblowing all day long, and just retreated into the darkness to resume his efforts.....the plow has finally been down both sides of our street and filled in the ends of the driveways with that heavy packed snow that's just too hard to shovel by hand.   We have a huge amount of seniors and single ladies (a few moms with kids, a couple of widows) in our neighbourhood, so he tries to take care of them all on these inclement days.   My job is to have the hot chocolate all ready and waiting to help soothe his freezing fingers .
> 
> How soon before your DH starts his new position?  I know it can't come soon enough for you both!


Well in theory it can be shovelled by hand but I may not be able to bend and tie my shoes for the next few days because of it lol. It was ghastly.
Dh's first day at the new job is February 29th!!!! Ds just made the school team for basketball the other day and dh said "I'm going to be able to come to some of those games" and I almost cried. Little things like that are just so exciting! Every summer ds goes to a summer camp at our local University. This summer? Dh works across the street!!! They can drive in together every day, have lunch every day, and dh can go to the camp showcase!!

I will be so grateful to have him home, but ds11? He and his dad are best buddies and this is just amazing for him


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am definitely a firm believer in karma.....but I'm still not sure I deserve this generous of a gift.   It's exciting and very, very humbling at the same time.
> 
> You are down to 22 days until departure???  Hokey smokes!     I bet it can't come soon enough on a day like today, assuming you're getting the same whollop from Mother Nature that we are.  They're predicting a full 35 centimeters of snow today before Old Man Winter is finished with his hissy fit.  Every bus is cancelled, and travelling is beyond nasty.   I even had Steve drop me off at work this morning....there was no way I was making even my 4 km commute in this mess.


Well at this point it's 21.25 days   aaaaaaand, I just extended my trip by 1 day.  I've been watching the flights twice a day for ages now and last week the fare dropped for that extra day but I didn't jump on it right away and of course missed out.  This morning it was down to $145 (I paid $120) so I quickly made the change.  It made me late for work but now I've got 9 full days in the sun. After work I booked another night in the hotel and changed  my Aloft reservation.  So I'm all set.

Actually, the weather here wasn't that bad today.  It's been snowing all day but the temp has hovered right around zero.  So the snow is very wet but lots of it melted.  There is about 6 inches laying on the ground. I don't even know what the forecast is for the next few days.

Unfortunately, my work commute is a little over 1km so no excuses for me to take a snow day no matter how much it snows.

A couple people commented of how do we Canadians deal with all this snow.   I grew up in Muskoka and we had to shovel the house roof twice ever winter and the snow banks were at least 10ft high all winter long.  There was no January thaw like we get here in the city (I'm just outside of Toronto now).  The best part of winter was when we came to Toronto to visit our grandparents and could wear shoes and go outside without a hat.  Growing up in the north you embrace winter...you ski, skate, toboggan etc. it's a fun way to grow up.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Well in theory it can be shovelled by hand but I may not be able to bend and tie my shoes for the next few days because of it lol. It was ghastly.
> Dh's first day at the new job is February 29th!!!! Ds just made the school team for basketball the other day and dh said "I'm going to be able to come to some of those games" and I almost cried. Little things like that are just so exciting! Every summer ds goes to a summer camp at our local University. This summer? Dh works across the street!!! They can drive in together every day, have lunch every day, and dh can go to the camp showcase!!
> 
> I will be so grateful to have him home, but ds11? He and his dad are best buddies and this is just amazing for him



Oh, I am so happy that you only have to wait until the end of the month before his job change kicks in!  I know the next two weeks must seem really long to you both, but hopefully they will pass by quickly.

I totally hear you about the importance of your DH's being able to share in your little guy's experiences and activities once he is working closer to home.   Childhood is so short, you want to grab every moment that you can before they're grown.   


dancin Disney style said:


> Well at this point it's 21.25 days   aaaaaaand, I just extended my trip by 1 day.  I've been watching the flights twice a day for ages now and last week the fare dropped for that extra day but I didn't jump on it right away and of course missed out.  This morning it was down to $145 (I paid $120) so I quickly made the change.  It made me late for work but now I've got 9 full days in the sun. After work I booked another night in the hotel and changed  my Aloft reservation.  So I'm all set.
> 
> Actually, the weather here wasn't that bad today.  It's been snowing all day but the temp has hovered right around zero.  So the snow is very wet but lots of it melted.  There is about 6 inches laying on the ground. I don't even know what the forecast is for the next few days.
> 
> Unfortunately, my work commute is a little over 1km so no excuses for me to take a snow day no matter how much it snows.
> 
> A couple people commented of how do we Canadians deal with all this snow.   I grew up in Muskoka and we had to shovel the house roof twice ever winter and the snow banks were at least 10ft high all winter long.  There was no January thaw like we get here in the city (I'm just outside of Toronto now).  The best part of winter was when we came to Toronto to visit our grandparents and could wear shoes and go outside without a hat.  Growing up in the north you embrace winter...you ski, skate, toboggan etc. it's a fun way to grow up.



Woohoo on an extra day in Orlando!    I can't think of any better reason to be late for work.   Your DD must be so excited!  And your DH now gets yet another night to sleep and snore without an elbow to the noggin.  Win, win, win! 

I had the opposite experience as you with my grandparents.  I grew up in civilization, my grandparents lived in Boulter (a little hamlet outside of Bancroft).  When we visited them in the winter, we got to use the outhouse (no indoor plumbing in my younger years) and of course that meant schlepping through the snowbanks every time you had to go pee.  Perhaps that's why I've never been able to appreciate the winter......have you ever had to use an outhouse with your sister in the middle of January?  (yes, just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, it was a two seater......and I was afraid to go alone in case I was eaten by a wolf or a bear)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Travel plans:  the journey there (and back!).*


Flights for this trip have actually been a very small part of the overall cost of the vacation, thanks to Jetblue’s awesome True Blue points program.  When we booked our initial airfare (for Steve and I) back in....._November_, maybe?....we were able to get one of my fares completely free by using points that we had collected and banked from previous trips.  Steve and I both qualified for an additional 5000 bonus points for flying three round trips in 2015 (all of which were awarded shortly after our return from our Christmas adventures), and those bonuses were enough to purchase Jake’s roundtrip airfare once he and Sunshine both decided to tag along.  When all was said and done, our points literally cut our flight costs in half, which is particularly awesome with the terrible exchange rate right now.....they just became 40% more valuable.


I love the fact that Jetblue allows you to combine points from all travellers into a family pool (versus being specifically assigned for redemption by the person who earned them).  It makes accumulating and spending them so much easier .


Airfare is the only cost that Sunshine is covering for herself on this trip (that, and any shopping cash she wishes to bring to spend at the outlet malls or for souvenirs at the parks).  More specifically, her parents are going to pay that expense for her......eventually.  When we initially provided them with the flight dates, times and numbers, they asked my opinion as to whether I thought that prices might decline between then and our departure date.  I was honest with them....I had no idea  (my crystal ball predictions on airfare are wrong as often as they are right)....but _*we*_ were not risking it, and booking Jake’s flights ASAP.  While his seats were more expensive than the $300-ish that we paid roundtrip when fares for April were first offered for sale, they weren’t shockingly more (about $358 return).  Of course, it helped that we were paying with points and not out-of-pocket for those fees, and I completely understood her mom and dad’s desire to pay the least amount for her airfare as possible.


Her dad, always the guy to hold out for a deal, opted to play airfare roulette and wait for a fare drop.  I promised to monitor the fares daily as well, and let him know if I see that sharp price decline that sometimes happens in the last couple of months before departure in an effort to fill the remaining seats.  So far, we’ve seen a LOT of movement in the price of our flights....but in the totally wrong direction.  Return fares....the same ones that we paid $300 or less for Steve and I, and $358 for the boy.....are now sitting at $469 USD (or roughly $665 Canadian ).  Aye yi yi .  We’ve still got more than two months to go, so hopefully that random price plummet still has lots of time to occur....but I’m growing more concerned each and every day that passes.  I have no doubt they’ll still buy her tickets, but my heavens, its poised to hurt their pocketbooks pretty badly.


As you may have guessed, our flights are out of Buffalo again this trip.  We seem to be fully priced out of Syracuse:  their nonstops (which are a MUST for us) are simply far too expensive to justify.  We figure Southwest keeps Jetblue honest of the Buffalo airport (Southwest also offers multiple non-stops to Orlando on a daily basis, and has the added appeal of two free checked bags per traveller) whereas Syracuse hosts no other airline with nonstop service to MCO.  Buffalo isn’t too terribly much further for us to drive to (though we do have to cross Toronto to get there, which is perhaps the most annoying obstacle....far more than the distance).  We much prefer the commute to Buffalo, with its entertaining passes through an assortment of cities along the way (including bypassing some family that we can visit en route) than the dreary, boring, _miles-and-miles-of-nothingness_ drive to Syracuse.  As an added bonus:  park and fly packages are generally much more affordable (and the options much more extensive) in Buffalo versus Syracuse.


Flying from Toronto is always an option, but not one we wish to entertain.  We hate the massiveness of Pearson.....the chaos, the crowds.  We really dislike the added step of having to clear customs at the airport, including having to be there an additional hour ahead of your flight.  We never seem to find any decent fares through Westjet, plus then we’d be looking at baggage and seat selection fees on top of the base price.  Air Canada uses the Rouge planes for their YYZ – MCO route, which means Steve will be cramped and uncomfortable for the journey.   Ditto on the space issues for Sunwing flights.  Jetblue checks all the boxes on our flying wish list, so we happily make the extra drive to New York State .


On most of our vacations, Jetblue’s schedule has only offered one nonstop flight per day to Orlando and home again, so there’s been no choice in flight times.  For some reason, April gave us the choice of two non-stops per day in each direction:  one quite early, the other much later in the day.  We always like to get there as early on arrival day as possible (let’s face it, we rarely sleep the night before anyway....whether its due to excitement or noisy hotel neighbours) so our preference is always an early departure for our inbound flight.  On our return this time around, we opted for the earlier flight back to Buffalo so we wouldn’t need an additional night in a Niagara region hotel before making the 3.5 hour drive to home.  While we sacrifice another full day in the Florida sun, we will land in Buffalo just after 1 pm and be in our driveway by early evening , even factoring in a stop or two along the way.


Normally we would fly from Friday to Friday, Saturday to Saturday, or Sunday to Sunday (as those days correspond to the permitted check-in days of the week for our timeshare at Sheraton Vistana Resort), but the weekend flights home were all drastically more expensive than we had expected.  We opted on this trip to fly home on the Tuesday morning (making our vacation Sunday to Sunday to Tuesday), as adding a hotel for the additional two nights was less expensive than the additional cost of returning on the weekend versus the weekday.  And hey, who were we to complain about a couple of extra days of vacation?  They’re never long enough anyway......so this was a perfect solution .


Sunshine is kind of nervous about the flights, as her last experience on an airplane was less than ideal.  Her bargain-hunting father (God love him) booked her family on multiple itineraries, some of which had one layover and others which had two connections.  Travelling with a few of her extended relatives (aunts, cousins) as well as her own immediate family members, they were to travel in two groups (all departing from Toronto) and eventually meeting up at the Orlando airport around the same general time.  She, along with several others, were on the flight with the two connections:  the latter which had them changing planes at the Atlanta airport.  Not only did they have to change planes, but they were also changing airlines on this connection.  Well, Murphy’s Law took over and they missed their second connection.  The receiving airline told them to take it up with the originating airline, the originating airline told them to take it up with the receiving airline.  They eventually.....after much pleading for assistance....all made it to their final destination, but the anxiety generated by the experience still remains extremely fresh in her memory.  We have assured her that our April flights will be as easy as they can possibly be.....we will clear customs in the car, not at the airport.  We have no connections to cause us any concern, it’s on the plane in Buffalo and off in Orlando.  She can watch TV, enjoy the free snacks, and just *relax* while in the air.  She and Jake will be seated next to each other (it’s a 2 x 2 seating configuration on the small Embraer 190 planes) so she can enjoy the view from her window seat while Jake sits comfortably in the aisle.  She’ll have lots of legroom and (hopefully, if our specific plane has been retrofitted) enjoy free in-flight wifi.  With a little luck, the worries that will plague her before our departure will be a distant memory upon our return.


We are determined to make this a positive experience for her.....I will be saying a little prayer (make that a big one!) for smooth air and no turbulence so as not to fray her nerves any further.  In the meantime, I’m bringing extra Gravol.....for whoever might need it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> That snow was what we got this weekend.  The huge amount of rain we had today made short work, just lots of puddles and water everywhere.  Will be below freezing tonight, so ice will be ready for us tomorrow.
> 
> Hoping for some warmer spring temperatures.
> 
> Interested in what restaurants are on this agenda.



Geez, Lynne, you guys could have just KEPT the snow....or sent it southward  .  We've had our fill!  As much as I hate the muck and mud of the melt, I really do hope it milds up enough to get rid of some of the newest accumulation.   I'm with you on the hoping for an early, warm spring.

Ah yes, the dining itinerary......one of the most important aspects of the trip for my guys  .  We have most of our restaurant plans mapped out, though with so many park days planned, we will probably eat at Universal and SeaWorld a little more often than on previous vacations.  I will try to get to the full dining entry within the next couple of days  .


----------



## ArwenMarie

Oh these pictures of Ottawa are making me so glad my dad immigrated to NYC from there 50 years ago. Maybe he was trying to get away from the snow!


----------



## ArwenMarie

I sympathize with Sunshine...I hate hate hate flying. If I lived within a day's drive of Orlando, you would never see me on a plane to there. Most of my anxiety is about dealing with the airport, I get very anxious going through security. I guess it brings back all of the memories from 9/11. It's basically a small miracle that I fly at all. Once I am up in the air I am ok and the flight to O-town is short from here. 

I hope it all works out for you guys! I agree about Jetblue, I much prefer it even though Newark is so dominated by United now.


----------



## toystoryduo

Yay! You started your pre-trip report! 

Your plans for your trip are shaping up quite nicely. That was so nice of your friend to gift you guys the Blue Jays tickets!  

So sorry for all of the snow and cold temperatures you are experiencing.  We've had a fairly mild winter here, but we got slammed with cold temps and lots of snow the past few days. Our winters always reminds me of how much I would love to live in Florida someday!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> I sympathize with Sunshine...I hate hate hate flying. If I lived within a day's drive of Orlando, you would never see me on a plane to there. Most of my anxiety is about dealing with the airport, I get very anxious going through security. I guess it brings back all of the memories from 9/11. It's basically a small miracle that I fly at all. Once I am up in the air I am ok and the flight to O-town is short from here.
> 
> I hope it all works out for you guys! I agree about Jetblue, I much prefer it even though Newark is so dominated by United now.



I think once she has a "peaceful" flying experience, her opinion of air travel will be adjusted quite dramatically.  She needs to see that it can be relaxing and free from chaos if you plan well  .  Now to just keep my own anxieties (from the thought of being hurtled through the air at high speeds in a metal tube, tens of thousands of feet from the safety of the ground ) at bay so they don't add to her stresses!!



toystoryduo said:


> Yay! You started your pre-trip report!
> 
> *Our winters always reminds me of how much I would love to live in Florida someday!*



Yes, yes, yes!  That's us completely!

A big  to you as well.....so glad to have you joining in to keep me company for the next two months!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Dining *


Our restaurant picks are often one of the most discussed, most changed, and sometimes most anticipated aspects of our trips.  It’s no secret that we enjoy dining out on our vacations:  the USA offers a much wider variety of chain restaurants than we have here at home (we are regularly teased and tempted by many of their commercials on our US TV stations) and Disney’s establishments excepted , prices and portions are almost always superior to the bigger name restaurants here in Canada.  We have very rarely been disappointed in the value we receive for the price paid while in the USA, and sometimes were are bowled over by just how good….and how cheap!.....you can eat in Orlando.


Oddly enough, we almost never have a bad service experience, either.  Especially in Orlando…._maybe because there is so much competition?_....we find the servers to be, on the whole, absolutely fantastic.  Out of the 9 trips we have enjoyed so far, we can count the number of bad service experiences pretty much on one hand.


Up until this point, we have generally tried to incorporate somewhere new on each vacation (in much the same spirit as we have approached the Orlando attractions).  This time, though, we have Sunshine to consider…..and she is _so excited_ to try some of the places that she has seen our photos of from past trips.  She also has a few of her own US favourites that she is dying to return to…..so for the most part, we’re making this trip all about the kids.  Steve and I will be back in October for two weeks to make up for lost time, but it will be much longer before Jake and Sunshine are back to the City Beautiful. 


Sunshine’s birthday is the day we leave for Buffalo (and we plan to leave home early enough in the day to arrive there in time to enjoy our evening meal), so picking our Buffalo dinner location was easy.  It will be her favourite USA dining chain, Chili’s (yep, cue another squeal and happy dance…..which is exactly what she did when I told her where were taking her for her birthday dinner).  We plan to get her a birthday cake on the day we arrive, but so far we’re torn between a fancy cake from the Publix bakery or something from the new Carlos Bakery in the Florida Mall.  The crowd stories at Carlos make me cringe, but I want it to be special for her (though I have heard GREAT things about the Publix cakes….and my gosh, some of them are cute).  I still have to check and see the price differences between the two options, too.  We’ll defer the enjoyment of a cake until the day we arrive in Orlando so we can easily store the leftovers and partake of them throughout the week.


Most of the other non-park restaurants on the official plan will make you all cringe, I am sure, but they are favourites of the kids.  Let’s just say their palettes are less developed than ours .  Those choices include the every-elegant Steak & Shake, Cici’s Pizza, Golden Corral, Friendly’s, Millers Ale House (okay, that’s a great one!), and Flippers (the latter which we will probably order for delivery to the villa on a night where we just don’t feel like going out).  Perhaps we will be able to convince them to upgrade to something a little more elegant on an evening or two....even Olive Garden from Friendly’s would be a nice step up.  You can tell these two are college students, can’t you? 


For our SeaWorld days, we have already purchased the all-day dining plans for both dates.  That way we can eat and drink at our leisure, and don’t all need to stay together the entire time.  Especially on our second day, if the kids want to go one way and Steve and I want to go another, they’ll easily be able to do so with their dining and quick queue bracelets handily on their wrists.  We find the choices on the all day dining plan are excellent….fajitas, pulled pork, chicken, burgers, wraps, pizza, cheesesteak, pretty much whatever you can think of.  I love that they have fresh fruit available as sides, and Steve will get his plan value out of the chocolate cake alone.  Calories don’t count on vacation, right?


For Aquatica, we’ll have lunch at the Waterstone Grill (it’s a much better option, quality-wise, than the Banana Beach Buffet) and have dinner offsite after the park has closed.


At Universal, we I have pre-purchased the quick service dining plan for one of our lunches.  We will most likely use it at Simpsons Fast Food Boulevard (Jake is a HUGE Simpsons fan and has yet to see the new Springfield) or in either of Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks (for the Harry Potter experience).  In addition to the entrée and drink under the QS plan, we will also each be able to get a snack of our choosing and second beverage.  There are always tons of snacks we love at the Universal parks, with Butterbeer, the Big Pink Donuts, and ice cream at Florean Fortescue’s being high among them .


The other two Universal days are tentatively slated for Finnegan’s (at the Studios) and Confisco Grille (at IOA).  With the 20% off we receive as Premier AP holders, it means we get an awesome table service meal at a Quick Service price.  The meal and mini golf also holds a certain appeal, though, especially with Margaritaville as an option (the atmosphere there is great!)…..so one of these two table service meals might be swapped out at the last minute for the golf and dine package.


A good portion of our breakfasts will be prepared and eaten at the villa….lighter stuff like yogurt, fruit and cereal to offset our larger restaurant meals.  Breakfast is included at our park and fly hotel, as well as at our SeaWorld hotel (for our extra two nights following our week-long stay at SVR), both buffets so we’ll definitely take advantage of those.  Unless the buffet at the Residence Inn SeaWorld has changed since our 2012 stay, it is absolutely excellent and provides a ton of choices, both hot and cold. I also think that continental breakfast items (muffins, pastries, fruit) are provided under the SeaWorld all day dining plan, so that’s an option for those two days as well.


We aren’t sure what we will do for meals on the day we head to Tampa for the Rays/Jays game .  I’m not hugely keen on dining at the stadium, so maybe we’ll opt for a late lunch and then dinner somewhere nicer afterward…..or a light lunch before the beach and an earlier dinner before we head to the field.  Some additional research on dining options in St. Petersburg is definitely warranted between now and trip time.


We have a character breakfast booked at the Grand Floridian for one of the days, later in the morning so that the meal is much more of a brunch than a breakfast.  While we would have much rather had a character meal that featured the Universal characters over the Disney ones, there isn’t anything offered on a Wednesday (which is the only day that we have open for that activity).   Sunshine has never done a character meal before, so it’s important for us to give her that experience.   The Grand Floridian meal features five characters (the most of any Disney character dining…..Chef Mickeys is the only other which I could find with five characters in attendance at any given time) and the food gets pretty decent reviews, so hopefully we will feel this was a good-value choice.  At about $150 after tax and tip….and a whopping $210 Canadian after the 40% exchange is factored in….I sure hope it doesn’t disappoint!!  


For snacks, Krispy Kreme in Kissimmee is a MUST.  Ditto to Twistee Treat.  Sunshine, in particular, is dying to try them both…..and the boys have been dreaming of the *hot doughnuts now* sign since Christmas .


We have a couple of dinners planned for the villa (we intend to make use of the grills for burgers and accompaniments on at least one evening….the other night is up in the air).  Sometimes a night or two of non-restaurant food is just what the doctor ordered…..we have a family of sensitive tummies, and all the eating out can get quite corrosive after a while .


So, that’s the plan so far……all subject to change before the end of April.  Probably *multiple* times at that.  As I read this over, I am longing to weave an Olive Garden….or a Hash House A Go Go…..or a TGI Fridays…..or even a Bubbalous Bodacious Barbecue (or better yet, a 4 Rivers…..*still *on my to-do list!) into the itinerary.  So perhaps I’ll have to sharpen the pencil and see what we can come up with .


*66 days to go!*


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> have a character breakfast booked at the Grand Floridian for one of the days, later in the morning so that the meal is much more of a brunch than a breakfast. While we would have much rather had a character meal that featured the Universal characters over the Disney ones, there isn’t anything offered on a Wednesday (which is the only day that we have open for that activity). Sunshine has never done a character meal before, so it’s important for us to give her that experience. The Grand Floridian meal features five characters (the most of any Disney character dining…..Chef Mickeys is the only other which I could find with five characters in attendance at any given time) and the food gets pretty decent reviews, so hopefully we will feel this was a good-value choice. At about $150 after tax and tip….and a whopping $210 Canadian after the 40% exchange is factored in….I sure hope it doesn’t disappoint!!


1900 Park Fare is BY FAR my favorite breakfast buffet. I dream of the crepes, omelets and strawberry soup! When we last went we were able to meet Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Eeyore, Alice, the Mad Hatter, and Mary Poppins. I think it's a great choice, despite the price. I don't think you'll be disappointed with your decision


----------



## Lynne G

Ok, coworker just brought in a chocolate mouse cake from Carlos Bakery that's also local.  All I can say is, we have a shop right closer, (that's just like a publix) and well, that cake went so fast, and was so tasty, I've never seen a grocery store one get eaten that fast.  I am sure it's probably more expensive at the bakery, but you might be getting a much better cake. 

Ahhh, the joys of where to we eat is always a big part of any vacation.  I have an S&S gift card, I got at a nice discount that I carried with me last year and returned with it unused.  I will remedy that this fall.


----------



## ArwenMarie

I agree, good choice on the GF character buffet. I think that is such a great hotel to visit too, so pretty.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The dining schedule is always important in our house. We went to 1900 Park Fare in July and my DD loved it, and my nephew tried just about everying and finished off with 6 croissants! A growing teenager  The omelette station was also good, the chef was very talkative and originally from New York.

We all enjoyed the Mad Hatter, he was really funny.

Hopefully you will be able to get a couple of your 'better' choices in. Have you ever been to the Cheesecake Factory?


----------



## chicagoshannon

We made it home from our trip and I was excited to see you started your PTR.  

Looking at your snow pics I am so glad that's not us this year(at least not yet). We're having a very mild winter.  It's actually supposed to be almost 60f here on Friday.  It will feel just like it did in Florida last week.

Have you guys tried Perkins ever?  I'd say it's similar to Friendly's.  It's in the Crossroads area.  Also in Crossroads is Chevys.  I love Chevys!  It's a tex-mex place.  They make their own chips for the chips and salsa that you get for free when you eat there.  They have excellent fajitas.


----------



## chiamarie

I am slow.  Just barely found this!

And, although it sounds like you have a lot of dining figured out already,
 I have to suggest....

Rocco's Taco's.

Its in the Dr.  Phillips area of Orlando, right near Universal.   If you like Guacomole, and good Mexican.  I can't recommend it enough!

Anyway, look forward to perhaps running into you again!


----------



## pcstang

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Dining *
> 
> 
> Our restaurant picks are often one of the most discussed, most changed, and sometimes most anticipated aspects of our trips.  It’s no secret that we enjoy dining out on our vacations:  the USA offers a much wider variety of chain restaurants than we have here at home (we are regularly teased and tempted by many of their commercials on our US TV stations) and Disney’s establishments excepted , prices and portions are almost always superior to the bigger name restaurants here in Canada.  We have very rarely been disappointed in the value we receive for the price paid while in the USA, and sometimes were are bowled over by just how good….and how cheap!.....you can eat in Orlando.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, we almost never have a bad service experience, either.  Especially in Orlando…._maybe because there is so much competition?_....we find the servers to be, on the whole, absolutely fantastic.  Out of the 9 trips we have enjoyed so far, we can count the number of bad service experiences pretty much on one hand.
> 
> 
> Up until this point, we have generally tried to incorporate somewhere new on each vacation (in much the same spirit as we have approached the Orlando attractions).  This time, though, we have Sunshine to consider…..and she is _so excited_ to try some of the places that she has seen our photos of from past trips.  She also has a few of her own US favourites that she is dying to return to…..so for the most part, we’re making this trip all about the kids.  Steve and I will be back in October for two weeks to make up for lost time, but it will be much longer before Jake and Sunshine are back to the City Beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sunshine’s birthday is the day we leave for Buffalo (and we plan to leave home early enough in the day to arrive there in time to enjoy our evening meal), so picking our Buffalo dinner location was easy.  It will be her favourite USA dining chain, Chili’s (yep, cue another squeal and happy dance…..which is exactly what she did when I told her where were taking her for her birthday dinner).  We plan to get her a birthday cake on the day we arrive, but so far we’re torn between a fancy cake from the Publix bakery or something from the new Carlos Bakery in the Florida Mall.  The crowd stories at Carlos make me cringe, but I want it to be special for her (though I have heard GREAT things about the Publix cakes….and my gosh, some of them are cute).  I still have to check and see the price differences between the two options, too.  We’ll defer the enjoyment of a cake until the day we arrive in Orlando so we can easily store the leftovers and partake of them throughout the week.
> 
> 
> Most of the other non-park restaurants on the official plan will make you all cringe, I am sure, but they are favourites of the kids.  Let’s just say their palettes are less developed than ours .  Those choices include the every-elegant Steak & Shake, Cici’s Pizza, Golden Corral, Friendly’s, Millers Ale House (okay, that’s a great one!), and Flippers (the latter which we will probably order for delivery to the villa on a night where we just don’t feel like going out).  Perhaps we will be able to convince them to upgrade to something a little more elegant on an evening or two....even Olive Garden from Friendly’s would be a nice step up.  You can tell these two are college students, can’t you?
> 
> 
> For our SeaWorld days, we have already purchased the all-day dining plans for both dates.  That way we can eat and drink at our leisure, and don’t all need to stay together the entire time.  Especially on our second day, if the kids want to go one way and Steve and I want to go another, they’ll easily be able to do so with their dining and quick queue bracelets handily on their wrists.  We find the choices on the all day dining plan are excellent….fajitas, pulled pork, chicken, burgers, wraps, pizza, cheesesteak, pretty much whatever you can think of.  I love that they have fresh fruit available as sides, and Steve will get his plan value out of the chocolate cake alone.  Calories don’t count on vacation, right?
> 
> 
> For Aquatica, we’ll have lunch at the Waterstone Grill (it’s a much better option, quality-wise, than the Banana Beach Buffet) and have dinner offsite after the park has closed.
> 
> 
> At Universal, we I have pre-purchased the quick service dining plan for one of our lunches.  We will most likely use it at Simpsons Fast Food Boulevard (Jake is a HUGE Simpsons fan and has yet to see the new Springfield) or in either of Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks (for the Harry Potter experience).  In addition to the entrée and drink under the QS plan, we will also each be able to get a snack of our choosing and second beverage.  There are always tons of snacks we love at the Universal parks, with Butterbeer, the Big Pink Donuts, and ice cream at Florean Fortescue’s being high among them .
> 
> 
> The other two Universal days are tentatively slated for Finnegan’s (at the Studios) and Confisco Grille (at IOA).  With the 20% off we receive as Premier AP holders, it means we get an awesome table service meal at a Quick Service price.  The meal and mini golf also holds a certain appeal, though, especially with Margaritaville as an option (the atmosphere there is great!)…..so one of these two table service meals might be swapped out at the last minute for the golf and dine package.
> 
> 
> A good portion of our breakfasts will be prepared and eaten at the villa….lighter stuff like yogurt, fruit and cereal to offset our larger restaurant meals.  Breakfast is included at our park and fly hotel, as well as at our SeaWorld hotel (for our extra two nights following our week-long stay at SVR), both buffets so we’ll definitely take advantage of those.  Unless the buffet at the Residence Inn SeaWorld has changed since our 2012 stay, it is absolutely excellent and provides a ton of choices, both hot and cold. I also think that continental breakfast items (muffins, pastries, fruit) are provided under the SeaWorld all day dining plan, so that’s an option for those two days as well.
> 
> 
> We aren’t sure what we will do for meals on the day we head to Tampa for the Rays/Jays game .  I’m not hugely keen on dining at the stadium, so maybe we’ll opt for a late lunch and then dinner somewhere nicer afterward…..or a light lunch before the beach and an earlier dinner before we head to the field.  Some additional research on dining options in St. Petersburg is definitely warranted between now and trip time.
> 
> 
> We have a character breakfast booked at the Grand Floridian for one of the days, later in the morning so that the meal is much more of a brunch than a breakfast.  While we would have much rather had a character meal that featured the Universal characters over the Disney ones, there isn’t anything offered on a Wednesday (which is the only day that we have open for that activity).   Sunshine has never done a character meal before, so it’s important for us to give her that experience.   The Grand Floridian meal features five characters (the most of any Disney character dining…..Chef Mickeys is the only other which I could find with five characters in attendance at any given time) and the food gets pretty decent reviews, so hopefully we will feel this was a good-value choice.  At about $150 after tax and tip….and a whopping $210 Canadian after the 40% exchange is factored in….I sure hope it doesn’t disappoint!!
> 
> 
> For snacks, Krispy Kreme in Kissimmee is a MUST.  Ditto to Twistee Treat.  Sunshine, in particular, is dying to try them both…..and the boys have been dreaming of the *hot doughnuts now* sign since Christmas .
> 
> 
> We have a couple of dinners planned for the villa (we intend to make use of the grills for burgers and accompaniments on at least one evening….the other night is up in the air).  Sometimes a night or two of non-restaurant food is just what the doctor ordered…..we have a family of sensitive tummies, and all the eating out can get quite corrosive after a while .
> 
> 
> So, that’s the plan so far……all subject to change before the end of April.  Probably *multiple* times at that.  As I read this over, I am longing to weave an Olive Garden….or a Hash House A Go Go…..or a TGI Fridays…..or even a Bubbalous Bodacious Barbecue (or better yet, a 4 Rivers…..*still *on my to-do list!) into the itinerary.  So perhaps I’ll have to sharpen the pencil and see what we can come up with .
> 
> 
> *66 days to go!*


4 rivers is excellent but I love the atmosphere and service that we get a bubbalou's!


----------



## goofygal531

Hi Gina!

Have you heard Chef Mickey's now offers brunch daily? Check out the online menu. For the price, I'd say Chef Mickey's offers more variety than 1900 Park Fare. Especially, if you go during brunch. BBQ ribs for your guys!!!

Chef Mickey's is my family's favorite non-park meal. Our favorite character breakfast of all is Tusker House in Animal Kingdom! Krispy Kreme donuts on the buffet!!!! The buffet is just massive, the most variety I have ever seen out of character meal. Cheese blitzes, carved ham, more unique items. And animal kingdom is not our favorite park but the breakfast is worth the shelp there for us!

My family is heading to WDW on 4/24. It's exciting counting down with you!

Mare


----------



## JaxDad

You should look into Ferg's for your gameday meal when you go to the Trop...

http://www.fergssportsbar.com


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> 1900 Park Fare is BY FAR my favorite breakfast buffet. I dream of the crepes, omelets and strawberry soup! When we last went we were able to meet Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Eeyore, Alice, the Mad Hatter, and Mary Poppins. I think it's a great choice, despite the price. I don't think you'll be disappointed with your decision



That's so reassuring .  Normally we do the Ohana breakfast (which has been a family favourite for years) but I think we need a change.   Hopefully that brings a little of the "magic" back!



Lynne G said:


> Ok, coworker just brought in a chocolate mouse cake from Carlos Bakery that's also local.  All I can say is, we have a shop right closer, (that's just like a publix) and well, that cake went so fast, and was so tasty, I've never seen a grocery store one get eaten that fast.  I am sure it's probably more expensive at the bakery, but you might be getting a much better cake.
> 
> Ahhh, the joys of where to we eat is always a big part of any vacation.  I have an S&S gift card, I got at a nice discount that I carried with me last year and returned with it unused.  I will remedy that this fall.



I checked out the Carlos Bakery website (we can order right online, which I really like!) and you know, many of the cake prices are really quite reasonable.  The fondant ones are super expensive, but they've got some great birthday options which aren't much more than Publix. I think you may have convinced me to give the Cake Boss a try! 



ArwenMarie said:


> I agree, good choice on the GF character buffet. I think that is such a great hotel to visit too, so pretty.



I thought the kids might enjoy some photos on the beach after breakfast.  Its a non-park, rest day for us......so we have the whole day to poke around and explore until our hearts' content!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The dining schedule is always important in our house. We went to 1900 Park Fare in July and my DD loved it, and my nephew tried just about everying and finished off with 6 croissants! A growing teenager  The omelette station was also good, the chef was very talkative and originally from New York.
> 
> We all enjoyed the Mad Hatter, he was really funny.
> 
> Hopefully you will be able to get a couple of your 'better' choices in. Have you ever been to the Cheesecake Factory?



Well, ya'll are making me feel a ton better about my breakfast choice!  I have heard the Mad Hatter is quite a card.  It seems like an odd mix of characters (Pooh & Tigger mixed with the three face characters) but at least its a nice variety.

We've never been to the Cheesecake Factory yet....we tried once in Buffalo, but OMG, the lines  .  It snaked out the restaurant and through the mall, so we ended up dining elsewhere that night.  I had forgotten that Orlando had one, too!  Oh no, there's another one for my (endless) must do list .  



chicagoshannon said:


> We made it home from our trip and I was excited to see you started your PTR.
> 
> Looking at your snow pics I am so glad that's not us this year(at least not yet). We're having a very mild winter.  It's actually supposed to be almost 60f here on Friday.  It will feel just like it did in Florida last week.
> 
> Have you guys tried Perkins ever?  I'd say it's similar to Friendly's.  It's in the Crossroads area.  Also in Crossroads is Chevys.  I love Chevys!  It's a tex-mex place.  They make their own chips for the chips and salsa that you get for free when you eat there.  They have excellent fajitas.



Welcome home!!   So glad to have you back with us  .  How was the trip?  Details, we want details!! 

We have eaten at Perkins here in Canada (there's one in Niagara Falls) but never one in the States.   Our Niagara experience was less than stellar, but that's not abnormal in the Falls.....you tend to be charged way higher prices for way lesser quality versus any other location of the same chain in the USA.   IHOP is another good example of that, prices are 4 times higher than they are in the US and the portions are nowhere near the size.

You know, I've never had Mexican food in a restaurant.   Not once.  Other than homemade tacos at home, that's my Mexican experience.  Spicy would be my biggest concern....I am rather bland, apparently .



chiamarie said:


> I am slow.  Just barely found this!
> 
> And, although it sounds like you have a lot of dining figured out already,
> I have to suggest....
> 
> Rocco's Taco's.
> 
> Its in the Dr.  Phillips area of Orlando, right near Universal.   If you like Guacomole, and good Mexican.  I can't recommend it enough!
> 
> Anyway, look forward to perhaps running into you again!



Well, its about time you got here  .

So Rocco's would be somewhere near First Watch, then?  That's a great area there, so convenient to the tourist district but somehow still feels like its off the beaten path and away from the vacation hullaballo.

You guys are making a good pitch for a Mexican meal.  Perhaps I need to broaden my horizons and give it a whirl.   A new favourite might be on the cusp of being discovered!



pcstang said:


> 4 rivers is excellent but I love the atmosphere and service that we get a bubbalou's!



We adored Bubbalou's as well.  Its also so much closer than 4 Rivers.  Hmmm.......



goofygal531 said:


> Hi Gina!
> 
> Have you heard Chef Mickey's now offers brunch daily? Check out the online menu. For the price, I'd say Chef Mickey's offers more variety than 1900 Park Fare. Especially, if you go during brunch. BBQ ribs for your guys!!!
> 
> Chef Mickey's is my family's favorite non-park meal. Our favorite character breakfast of all is Tusker House in Animal Kingdom! Krispy Kreme donuts on the buffet!!!! The buffet is just massive, the most variety I have ever seen out of character meal. Cheese blitzes, carved ham, more unique items. And animal kingdom is not our favorite park but the breakfast is worth the shelp there for us!
> 
> My family is heading to WDW on 4/24. It's exciting counting down with you!
> 
> Mare



 Mare!   Thanks for joining in!

I saw that Chef Mickeys was now offering brunch....a smart move on their part  .  We did briefly consider it, but its even pricier than 1900 Park Fare ($40-something per person), which will be VERY pricey x 4 adults + the ridiculous exchange.   I hate that our weak dollar is changing how we approach some parts of our trip, yet I can't be totally financially irresponsible either.  Sometimes it sucks to be a sensible adult .

We did the character breakfast at Animal Kingdom on our first Orlando trip, way back in 2009.  We all thought it was great as well!  Definitely a must do the next time we're back at that park....probably when Avatarland is finally open.



JaxDad said:


> You should look into Ferg's for your gameday meal when you go to the Trop...
> 
> http://www.fergssportsbar.com



Yep, you know EXACTLY the kind of place my guys would like!!  I checked out the menu, and it would definitely be a home run with the boys (see what I did there?  Baseball game....."home run"?  ).  But the question is....would they welcome four Canadians dressed from head to toe in Blue Jays fan wear?  

I wonder how packed it gets?  I am guessing you are speaking from experience on this one.....so feel free to give me all the need-to-knows  .


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> But the question is....would they welcome four Canadians dressed from head to toe in Blue Jays fan wear?



Yes! Florida is very transient, and there are always lots of fans from the other teams at professional sporting events. In fact, I've only been to the Trop (and Ferg's) twice, both times with a rabid Oriole fan in full regalia. I'm sure there was good-natured ribbing, but no violence! Now, college football games on the other hand...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I wonder how packed it gets?  I am guessing you are speaking from experience on this one.....so feel free to give me all the need-to-knows  .



It's been a few years, but I recall Ferg's being very busy but manageable. I also remember the wings were good (or maybe it was just the beer)!


----------



## dsmom

Your food choices sound great Gina. I love Jake and Sunshine's
 choices( but I have been told by certain people that I have the food tastes of a 10 year old). 

We've done Chef Mickeys several time but I never really cared for it. We love Park Fare!  We had to do it every trip for breakfast and dinner as it was my moms favorite restaurant in all of Disney. Y'all will have a blast and the food is great. 

I've heard good things about Fergs. Don't worry, baseball fans down here are pretty mind mannered. But like JaxDad said, college football fans are a whole 'nother story!

Maybe you and Steve can get to try some of your other choices in October. 

One of our favorite restaurants in Tampa is the Columbia.


----------



## dsmom

I just checked out the link to Carlos bakery. Oh my, I know where I'm ordering David's birthday cake from. But how on earth do you decide on one?  Do you happen to see the tie dye cake or the minions one? Decisions....


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think your character buffet choice is good.  We ate there several years ago and the Mad Hatter was awesome. We found the food choices very similar to the Crystal palace breakfast.

I would advise to NOT choose Cape May Cafe for breakfast.  We ate there last week and it was tiny.  It wasn't much better than a free hotel breakfast one would get.  We paid $120 (2 kids, 2 adults). It was the firstbad buffet I've had at Disney.  The characters were cute in their beach gear (Minnie, Donald, and Goofy), but not $120 cute. 

I also couldn't recommend Beaches and Cream unless you were going for just the ice cream.  The food was not good and what is up with Disney using the whole wheat noodles for the kids Mac n cheese.  Seriously kids don't like those noodles!

Maybe I'll do a trip report.  Haven't done one of those in a while.


----------



## pigletto

Loving your plans so far Gina and chuckling a little at some of the kids meal choices. My kids keep begging to go back to CiCi's too. It's tolerable, but I keep thinking "All the places we've taken you over all these Florida trips and CiCi's is at the top of the list?!?" . Oh well, at least it isn't expensive! I bet there will be a new Groupon for it before the next trip. The current one expires before Spring Break season starts I think.

So far our offsite meal plans for April/May include Hash House a go go (your review pushed my curiosity into trying it), sweet tomatoes (we can't even picture a Florida trip without it), Miller's Ale House (new location for us) and a first trip to Bahama Breeze, which I am looking forward to.

Even if you don't love the character breakfast (and I think you will enjoy it.. the face character interaction is outstanding) the Grand Floridian is so pretty and themed so beautifully it really is nice to stroll around and take it all in. It's on my bucket list to go there at Christmas time and see the gingerbread displays and decorations. I was actually doing the monorail loop to look at decorations on our December 2014 trip, but was coming down with an awful cold and fever. We stopped at the Poly to look around and have lunch and that was it for me, I went back to the Wilderness lodge and slept all afternoon. To be that close and not even care to continue on indicates how nasty that virus was. So I will just have to go back. Dh always jokes that he has to spend another $6000 because I wasn't willing to go one more monorail stop. 
Not true though.. I want to see all the Epcot resort decorations too.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Yes! Florida is very transient, and there are always lots of fans from the other teams at professional sporting events. In fact, I've only been to the Trop (and Ferg's) twice, both times with a rabid Oriole fan in full regalia. I'm sure there was good-natured ribbing, but no violence! Now, college football games on the other hand...
> 
> It's been a few years, but I recall Ferg's being very busy but manageable. I also remember the wings were good (or maybe it was just the beer)!



What a relief to know we won't be run out of town  .   It looks like Ferg's is super close to Tropicana Field....would you suggest parking at the stadium lot and then just walking over?  How tricky will parking be in the vicinity of the restaurant on game day?

I mentioned your suggestion to Steve this morning (he was just coming home from a night shift as I was leaving for work, so like good Florida wannabes our 10 minutes of conversation time was allocated to trip planning ) and he is totally on board.   I think we may have found a winner! 



dsmom said:


> Your food choices sound great Gina. I love Jake and Sunshine's
> choices( *but I have been told by certain people that I have the food tastes of a 10 year old*).



  I love that comment.  It very much describes my Jake....and Sunshine too, for that matter.  And you know what?  I think it speaks to the fact that you all have a certain "fun" and youthful nature......which is a wonderful, loveable quality to posses .



dsmom said:


> We've done Chef Mickeys several time but I never really cared for it. We love Park Fare!  We had to do it every trip for breakfast and dinner as it was my moms favorite restaurant in all of Disney. Y'all will have a blast and the food is great.



We had the same experience with Chef Mickeys.....granted, not since 2009, but it was definitely a one-and-done type experience. Very hectic, and I know I might ruffle some feathers by saying this....but we are no fans of the Contemporary.  Too stark, too modern, too impersonal feeling.  The monorail running through the building was kind of novel, but that is the best we can say about the atmosphere.

We also visited 1900 Park Fare on our 2009 Disney trip, but for dinner (not breakfast).  We really, really enjoyed it....which is one of the reasons why we decided to give breakfast here a go this time around.  I am so, so happy to know you guys loved it too!!!  I'm actually starting to get a little excited about it now, with all this great feedback!



dsmom said:


> I've heard good things about Fergs. Don't worry, baseball fans down here are pretty mind mannered. But like JaxDad said, college football fans are a whole 'nother story!
> 
> Maybe you and Steve can get to try some of your other choices in October.
> 
> One of our favorite restaurants in Tampa is the Columbia.



Ah yes, football.....I couldn't even tell you who won the Superbowl.  While we follow basketball, baseball and hockey like groupies, football is totally off our radar.  I guess we'll have to remedy that if we ever realize our dream of moving to the southern US.  We want to fit in, after all!!

Definitely we will branch out a lot more in October  .   We were talking about "the plans" the other night, and Steve laughingly said "this trip we'll eat like teenagers, in the fall we'll dine like proper grown-up".    We'll have to put Columbia on our list of must-do's....are they just in Tampa or elsewhere in Central Florida too?



dsmom said:


> I just checked out the link to Carlos bakery. Oh my, I know where I'm ordering David's birthday cake from. But how on earth do you decide on one?  Do you happen to see the tie dye cake or the minions one? Decisions....



Okay, I have to admit....you know me soooooo well.   I saw the minions one and almost flipped out .  I showed it to Steve and he says, _"You know this is *Sunshine's *birthday, right?"_.  Sheesh, such a party pooper  .  So I went back to the drawing board and took another look....I think I like the one that's called Flower Power (it really suits her personality and is sooo cute).  But then I get to thinking, my birthday is only 2.5 weeks after our October trip......and it wouldn't be too early to celebrate a little ahead of time, would it?   .... with a minions cake, of course  .



chicagoshannon said:


> I think your character buffet choice is good.  We ate there several years ago and the Mad Hatter was awesome. We found the food choices very similar to the Crystal palace breakfast.
> 
> I would advise to NOT choose Cape May Cafe for breakfast.  We ate there last week and it was tiny.  It wasn't much better than a free hotel breakfast one would get.  We paid $120 (2 kids, 2 adults). It was the firstbad buffet I've had at Disney.  The characters were cute in their beach gear (Minnie, Donald, and Goofy), but not $120 cute.
> 
> I also couldn't recommend Beaches and Cream unless you were going for just the ice cream.  The food was not good and what is up with Disney using the whole wheat noodles for the kids Mac n cheese.  Seriously kids don't like those noodles!
> 
> Maybe I'll do a trip report.  Haven't done one of those in a while.



Funnily enough, Cape May was the other character meal that we short listed to....we had never been to the Beach Club and wondered if we should give it a try..  I am glad to hear that you think we made the right choice .  

I would love to read along if you happen to do a trip report!  Be sure to post a link here if you decide to get one started.



pigletto said:


> Loving your plans so far Gina and chuckling a little at some of the kids meal choices. My kids keep begging to go back to CiCi's too. It's tolerable, but I keep thinking "All the places we've taken you over all these Florida trips and CiCi's is at the top of the list?!?" . Oh well, at least it isn't expensive! I bet there will be a new Groupon for it before the next trip. The current one expires before Spring Break season starts I think.
> 
> So far our offsite meal plans for April/May include Hash House a go go (your review pushed my curiosity into trying it), sweet tomatoes (we can't even picture a Florida trip without it), Miller's Ale House (new location for us) and a first trip to Bahama Breeze, which I am looking forward to.
> 
> Even if you don't love the character breakfast (and I think you will enjoy it.. the face character interaction is outstanding) the Grand Floridian is so pretty and themed so beautifully it really is nice to stroll around and take it all in. It's on my bucket list to go there at Christmas time and see the gingerbread displays and decorations. I was actually doing the monorail loop to look at decorations on our December 2014 trip, but was coming down with an awful cold and fever. We stopped at the Poly to look around and have lunch and that was it for me, I went back to the Wilderness lodge and slept all afternoon. To be that close and not even care to continue on indicates how nasty that virus was. So I will just have to go back. Dh always jokes that he has to spend another $6000 because I wasn't willing to go one more monorail stop.
> Not true though.. I want to see all the Epcot resort decorations too.



Sweet Tomatoes is a favourite of ours as well, but I know the lunch menu won't appeal much to Jake (he's not a big salad guy).  We missed it at Christmas time, so you can bet your boots we'll be there the first day of our October trip .   Of course, we've always wanted to try breakfast there, so maybe this vacation would be a good time to give it a whirl (we are big breakfast lovers, all of us!).   Now there's an idea I hadn't considered before now .

You will have to let us now how you like Bahama Breeze.  We have tried twice now to go there, and both times it was PACKED and we didn't bother to wait for a table.  So its still on the to-do list.....clearly, I need to start making notes for October.

The GF is really kind of "overdone" for us (I guess we aren't very fancy people!!) but I think Sunshine, especially, will enjoy the chance to see it.   Steve and Jake will be much more in their element at Ferg's .  Perhaps we will take a little monorail tour while we're there, as well....I don't think Sunshine has ever been on it.  Can you just get on at the GF, and ride it in a loop back to the GF without getting off?


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It looks like Ferg's is super close to Tropicana Field....would you suggest parking at the stadium lot and then just walking over? How tricky will parking be in the vicinity of the restaurant on game day?



As I recall it was easiest to just park at the stadium and walk to Ferg's.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We'll have to put Columbia on our list of must-do's....are they just in Tampa or elsewhere in Central Florida too?



Columbia has a restaurant in St. Augustine, right in the middle of the historic district!


----------



## dsmom

The Columbia in St Augustine is good,  they also have ones in Sarasota,Clearwater and Celebration. We haven't tried any of those. The original is in Tampa, Ybor City and is our favorite. 

I never cared for the Contemporary either and GF was too fussy for us. Believe it or not our favorite of all Disney resorts(and we've stayed at all of them) were the cabins at fort wilderness.  We loved the buffet there. 

And I say go for the minions cake in October!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What a relief to know we won't be run out of town  .   It looks like Ferg's is super close to Tropicana Field....would you suggest parking at the stadium lot and then just walking over?  How tricky will parking be in the vicinity of the restaurant on game day?
> 
> I mentioned your suggestion to Steve this morning (he was just coming home from a night shift as I was leaving for work, so like good Florida wannabes our 10 minutes of conversation time was allocated to trip planning ) and he is totally on board.   I think we may have found a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that comment.  It very much describes my Jake....and Sunshine too, for that matter.  And you know what?  I think it speaks to the fact that you all have a certain "fun" and youthful nature......which is a wonderful, loveable quality to posses .
> 
> 
> 
> We had the same experience with Chef Mickeys.....granted, not since 2009, but it was definitely a one-and-done type experience. Very hectic, and I know I might ruffle some feathers by saying this....but we are no fans of the Contemporary.  To stark, to modern, to impersonal feeling.  The monorail running through the building was kind of novel, but that is the best we can say about the atmosphere.
> 
> We also visited 1900 Park Fare on our 2009 Disney trip, but for dinner (not breakfast).  We really, really enjoyed it....which is one of the reasons why we decided to give breakfast here a go this time around.  I am so, so happy to know you guys loved it too!!!  I'm actually starting to get a little excited about it now, with all this great feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, football.....I couldn't even tell you who won the Superbowl.  While we follow basketball, baseball and hockey like groupies, football is totally off our radar.  I guess we'll have to remedy that if we ever realize our dream of moving to the southern US.  We want to fit in, after all!!
> 
> Definitely we will branch out a lot more in October  .   We were talking about "the plans" the other night, and Steve laughingly said "this trip we'll eat like teenagers, in the fall we'll dine like proper grown-up".    We'll have to put Columbia on our list of must-do's....are they just in Tampa or elsewhere in Central Florida too?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have to admit....you know me soooooo well.   I saw the minions one and almost flipped out .  I showed it to Steve and he says, _"You know this is *Sunshine's *birthday, right?"_.  Sheesh, such a party pooper  .  So I went back to the drawing board and took another look....I think I like the one that's called Flower Power (it really suits her personality and is sooo cute).  But then I get to thinking, my birthday is only 2.5 weeks after our October trip......and it wouldn't be too early to celebrate a little ahead of time, would it?   .... with a minions cake, of course  .
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough, Cape May was the other character meal that we short listed to....we had never been to the Beach Club and wondered if we should give it a try..  I am glad to hear that you think we made the right choice .
> 
> I would love to read along if you happen to do a trip report!  Be sure to post a link here if you decide to get one started.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Tomatoes is a favourite of ours as well, but I know the lunch menu won't appeal much to Jake (he's not a big salad guy).  We missed it at Christmas time, so you can bet your boots we'll be there the first day of our October trip .   Of course, we've always wanted to try breakfast there, so maybe this vacation would be a good time to give it a whirl (we are big breakfast lovers, all of us!).   Now there's an idea I hadn't considered before now .
> 
> You will have to let us now how you like Bahama Breeze.  We have tried twice now to go there, and both times it was PACKED and we didn't bother to wait for a table.  So its still on the to-do list.....clearly, I need to start making notes for October.
> 
> The GF is really kind of "overdone" for us (I guess we aren't very fancy people!!) but I think Sunshine, especially, will enjoy the chance to see it.   Steve and Jake will be much more in their element at Ferg's .  Perhaps we will take a little monorail tour while we're there, as well....I don't think Sunshine has ever been on it.  Can you just get on at the GF, and ride it in a loop back to the GF without getting off?



The Monorail station is upstairs on the GF.  You can just ride it in a loop but it might be nice to get off and look around the Contemporary and/or Polynesian if she hasn't been there.  You could also take the monorail to the MK get off and take a boat back to the GF. That might be fun.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> *As I recall it was easiest to just park at the stadium and walk to Ferg's.*
> 
> Columbia has a restaurant in St. Augustine, right in the middle of the historic district!



  Awesome....that's what we will plan to do!

Sadly, I've been unable to convince Steve to visit St. Augustine in April.  My big guy doesn't want to leave Orlando for that second week.....and while I'm sad a little, I'm happy too.  We do love it there, and two weeks near all the fun has its own certain appeal.  So its no St. Augustine for 2016, but after that?  Hey, ya never know!



dsmom said:


> The Columbia in St Augustine is good,  they also have ones in Sarasota,Clearwater and Celebration. We haven't tried any of those. The original is in Tampa, Ybor City and is our favorite.
> 
> I never cared for the Contemporary either and GF was too fussy for us. Believe it or not our favorite of all Disney resorts(and we've stayed at all of them) were the cabins at fort wilderness.  We loved the buffet there.
> 
> And I say go for the minions cake in October!



Fort Wilderness (and the Wilderness Lodge) are exactly the styles of decor that warm my heart.  Rustic and comfortable.  Like and old sweater  .

If the Carlos cake for Sunshine is as good as we hope, then I'm thinking a minions cake in October might be a nice splurge.  You and your boys can help us eat it .   You'll have to let me know if you like chocolate or vanilla!  (Steve love chocolate best, I love vanilla more ... but there's no such thing as a bad cake in my book unless you make it with veggies like carrot or zucchini )



chicagoshannon said:


> The Monorail station is upstairs on the GF.  You can just ride it in a loop but it might be nice to get off and look around the Contemporary and/or Polynesian if she hasn't been there.  You could also take the monorail to the MK get off and take a boat back to the GF. That might be fun.



That's a great idea.  If we're all not too full from breakfast, perhaps we will go on tour!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Never say never.*


Otherwise, you may eating your words…..like me .


Most of you have been around for my last two trip reports, and have already heard the gory details about our less than stellar Park & Fly stays at the Days Hotel Buffalo Airport.  We gave them the benefit of the doubt after our October disaster, and then repeated the disappointment (and in fact, exceeded it on the Awful Scale) again at Christmas.  After escaping the marijuana haze in our room and making the fourth pilgrimage to the front desk, I cancelled our April park and fly package right there on the spot.  Through clenched teeth at 2 am, I passionately told the boys:  *I WOULD NOT STAY HERE AGAIN IF IT WERE FREE!*


Oh, famous last words .


I am firm believer in customer feedback:  I think it’s what helps make businesses better.   They need to hear the bad.  They need to hear the good.  People need to make suggestions, constructively criticize, and be helpfully honest.  It’s an approach that we encourage with our own clientele, and one I try to live by personally.  After returning home from our Christmas vacation, then, I opted to delay my TripAdvisor review and contact one of the managers at the property to provide some of that very valuable feedback.  While I didn’t expect anything  in return (they had already comped our stay in its entirety, and rightfully so) I did expect that the management would reply with something that assured me the issues had been handled in such a way that other guests would be spared a similar experience.  Instead, I got a very bland and terse “whoopsee, that’s not a typical experience, sorry for you luck”.  Really?   


So I took to the computer and submitted a very honest and very detailed review to TripAdvisor that covered not just December, but October’s debacle as well.  While I was harsh (and left almost nothing out) I was 100% honest.  I felt no guilt when I hit the submit button, as my recounting of the facts was completely (though brutally) factual.  Then I booked the Aloft for April in the Day’s Hotel’s place, albeit at a higher price and with no included breakfast.


Well, it turns out that the Days Hotel was listening.  Or, more specifically, reading (the TripAdvisor reviews, that is) .  Their Vice President, Kevin V., reached out to me with a sincere and genuine apology:


*Thank you for your feedback as all feedback good or bad is a gift to any business and like all reputable businesses we will learn and do a much better job handling these unfortunate situations when they do in arise.

I personally apologize and take full responsibility for the inadequate response by our team and I assure you that I have taken corrective action.

I understand why you cancelled your April 2016 reservation and frankly do not blame you. I can tell you that the situations you encountered were isolated as our hotel serves more people on park and fly packages than any other hotel in the Buffalo area. We continue to uphold our position in providing the "Best Value Under the Sun" and our repeat business is second to none. Again, I assure you these situations are out of the ordinary and if you contact General Manager Jennifer Taylor at 716-631-0800 she will make arrangements for you to be my guest complimentary in April to regain your trust and goodwill.

Again, thank you and I do hope you will stay in April.*


Well, that was unexpected.


Steve was in Michigan at the time, and I texted him for his input.  Do we take them up on the offer?  My gut reaction was RUN!, yet it was hard to turn it down…..not only would be saving us nearly $200 Canadian after exchange, but most importantly, it was the spirit of the reply that was exactly what we had been seeking*.  We care.  We goofed.  We are making sure this doesn’t happen again.*


I decided to talk to the GM as he suggested, before deciding what to do…..and you know, it was an excellent experience .  Just as genuine and understanding as the VP, she was sincerely apologetic and had obviously done her homework before my call:  she knew the circumstances and the staff involved, even additional details which I hadn’t included on TripAdvisor.  She was flabbergasted (and dismayed) that we were not allocated to one of the floors designated for park and fly guests:  it is supposed to be their practice to group those travellers together, since all have early morning flights and therefore those floors tend to be quieter (no late night partying when there’s a 4 am wake-up call pending).  She assured me (and I believe her) that corrective training for the staff has resulted from our dual experiences.  She actually seemed appreciative of the feedback, negative as it was, as it will hopefully yield good things for future guests.  And she assured me that she would be hand picking our room herself prior to our arrival in April, if we would be willing to give them another shot.


We cancelled the Aloft.   


So, we take another leap of faith and will return to the Days again in April.....wish us luck.   I suppose, other than a bed bug encounter, it can’t be any worse than the last two stays .


And ya’ll know that will be the first thing I check, just because I’ve said it out loud and well…..there’s that little thing called Murphy’s Law …. .


----------



## dsmom

Oh Gina, I can't WAIT to see how this goes!  But you know what they say, third times a charm!  I would have taken them up on the offer also. 

And as far as cake goes, my husband LOVES chocolate but I am a vanilla person, but I'm sure you're not surprised.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days Inn again?????  You're a brave woman.  Although, I'm sure I would take them up on a free room as well.  I bet they will put you in one of the business suites which are very large.  If you change your mind and go back to the Aloft...make sure you join SPG prior to making your ressie.  You will get a room rate of about $105 and parking is then only $5/day excluding the night you are in the hotel.  I might have already told you that...I'm getting old and can't remember or maybe it's just the Grey Goose.

You should have a nice breakfast at 1900 PF.  We've dined there several times.  Cape May we have also dined at several times and it is also excellent, probably ranks a little higher with me that 1900.   Chef Mickey's....don't waste your money.  The food is consistently terrible as is the service and character interaction.  Not to mention that the noise level is deafening in the main room.   People that like CM's are usually first timers.  You should also check out the Garden Grove at the Dolphin(might be in the Swan, I forget) it gets great reviews and also is much less expensive.  I haven't dined there but some very picky friends of mine have and they were pleased.


----------



## dsmom

dancin Disney style said:


> Days Inn again?????  You're a brave woman.  Although, I'm sure I would take them up on a free room as well.  I bet they will put you in one of the business suites which are very large.  If you change your mind and go back to the Aloft...make sure you join SPG prior to making your ressie.  You will get a room rate of about $105 and parking is then only $5/day excluding the night you are in the hotel.  I might have already told you that...I'm getting old and can't remember or maybe it's just the Grey Goose.
> 
> You should have a nice breakfast at 1900 PF.  We've dined there several times.  Cape May we have also dined at several times and it is also excellent, probably ranks a little higher with me that 1900.   Chef Mickey's....don't waste your money.  The food is consistently terrible as is the service and character interaction.  Not to mention that the noise level is deafening in the main room.   People that like CM's are usually first timers.  You should also check out the Garden Grove at the Dolphin(might be in the Swan, I forget) it gets great reviews and also is much less expensive.  I haven't dined there but some very picky friends of mine have and they were pleased.



Yep, the Garden Grove is in the Swan. It's been awhile since we ate there but every time we did it was great, very fresh 
And don't forget to stop at the poly for your dole whip!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well the room at the Days Inn is worth trying for the saving. I hope you will post another report on Tripadvisor, hopefully a good one this time (fingers crossed). If they address a problem right then is should never get to the situation you were left in.


----------



## ArwenMarie

I bet they'll have the room soundproofed and filled with flowers and chocolate for ya so you don't go back on Tripadvisor


----------



## shalom

Joining in on the title love.     Our anniversary is May 30th, and it'll be our 30th anniversary in 2017, which we plan to spend in Orlando, so we'll be missing you by about a year.     How keen that Sunshine's birthday matches up so well -- my brother's birthday, anniversary, and his daughter's birthday are all in July, but of course some of that was planned. 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You know, I've never had Mexican food in a restaurant.   Not once.  Other than homemade tacos at home, that's my Mexican experience.  Spicy would be my biggest concern....



I used to like spicy Mexican, but I married a spice wimp and have lost my tolerance -- however, we still eat Mexican food right regular, and most restaurants have plenty of mild stuff, in my experience.  It's often even marked in the menu.  Also, Super Sekrit Tip -- water won't cut the burn, but milk or cream will, so your tolerance for spicy can be much higher if you're drinking milk with some fat in it or having a shake at the same time.  Wasn't paying attention once when out with the in-laws, and got something WAY too spicy -- got a glass of 2% milk to go with it and I was good.   

I'm shattered over your lack of love for the Contemporary.  Shattered.   For me the Mary Blair mural warms the place up, and I love the monorail.  Plus the Contempo Cafe regularly has the best cupcakes on site.    But I admittedly avoid the place when Chef Mickeys is in full swing; it's my quiet place for Magic Kingdom afternoons.  I sit there with my cupcake and milk and appreciate the cool and the quiet as I watch the monorail run by.  

Crossing my fingers that your Days Hotel experience goes right this time.  Free is good.  And blessings on your friend for the gift of game tickets! I'm glad you're taking them, because I know from experience that sometimes the people we most want to give something to can be the hardest to convince to take it.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh yay! Dining! 
Well we love Chili's so can't fault ya there  Last time we were at 1900 Park Fare was for a Princess Dinner when the girls were little (My oldest was into cinderella at age 5 &6 & 7-actually she still is-she has an "adult coloring book" of Disney princesses)-but we did love the place. For a really special adult Dinner Victoria and Albert's cannot be beat.  Grand Floridian beach was my hangout during my CP so I have a special love for the place Spent a few hours on that beach... We did Cape May last year (dinner)-good - but for the price I think we prefer Joes' Crab shack.  We were very close to a Cici's at our old house in Arkansas-think we ate there at least once a week-loved that they would make any pizza you want for the buffett-plus the coupons-cheap eats! 

Sounds like you really got someones attention with the TA review-that kind of customer service is really a dying breed so heck ya-try it again. If they follow through for April (AND October if you chance it) then maybe you really did just have some bad luck with poor training of staff. 3rd times the charm?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> Oh Gina, I can't WAIT to see how this goes!  But you know what they say, third times a charm!  I would have taken them up on the offer also.
> 
> And as far as cake goes, my husband LOVES chocolate but I am a vanilla person, but I'm sure you're not surprised.



Nope, not surprised .   Sounds like we're going to have to let David be the tie-breaking decision maker.  What is HIS favourite?  (please don't say carrot LOL!).



dancin Disney style said:


> Days Inn again?????  You're a brave woman.  Although, I'm sure I would take them up on a free room as well.  I bet they will put you in one of the business suites which are very large.  If you change your mind and go back to the Aloft...make sure you join SPG prior to making your ressie.  You will get a room rate of about $105 and parking is then only $5/day excluding the night you are in the hotel.  I might have already told you that...I'm getting old and can't remember or maybe it's just the Grey Goose.
> 
> You should have a nice breakfast at 1900 PF.  We've dined there several times.  Cape May we have also dined at several times and it is also excellent, probably ranks a little higher with me that 1900.   Chef Mickey's....don't waste your money.  The food is consistently terrible as is the service and character interaction.  Not to mention that the noise level is deafening in the main room.   People that like CM's are usually first timers.  You should also check out the Garden Grove at the Dolphin(might be in the Swan, I forget) it gets great reviews and also is much less expensive.  I haven't dined there but some very picky friends of mine have and they were pleased.



I checked out Garden Grove, actually.....great minds think alike! (or perhaps fools seldom differ? ) .  Definitely one we will keep in mind for a future trip.  I think there might be a parking charge there to factor in, though, right?  Perhaps they will validate the parking if you show a dining receipt....I know some places do.



dsmom said:


> Yep, the Garden Grove is in the Swan. It's been awhile since we ate there but every time we did it was great, very fresh
> And don't forget to stop at the poly for your dole whip!



Ahhhh....you had me at Dole Whip  .  That monorail tour is sounding better and better.

Where, at the Poly, do you get Dole Whips?  I've never been beyond the lobby area and Ohanas.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well the room at the Days Inn is worth trying for the saving. I hope you will post another report on Tripadvisor, hopefully a good one this time (fingers crossed). If they address a problem right then is should never get to the situation you were left in.



Oh, absolutely  .  If they wow me, the world will know  .



ArwenMarie said:


> I bet they'll have the room soundproofed and filled with flowers and chocolate for ya so you don't go back on Tripadvisor



Oh Lordy, I hope not!!   We don't need anything special, just a good night's sleep  .



shalom said:


> Joining in on the title love.     Our anniversary is May 30th, and it'll be our 30th anniversary in 2017, which we plan to spend in Orlando, so we'll be missing you by about a year.     How keen that Sunshine's birthday matches up so well -- my brother's birthday, anniversary, and his daughter's birthday are all in July, but of course some of that was planned.
> 
> I used to like spicy Mexican, but I married a spice wimp and have lost my tolerance -- however, we still eat Mexican food right regular, and most restaurants have plenty of mild stuff, in my experience.  It's often even marked in the menu.  Also, Super Sekrit Tip -- water won't cut the burn, but milk or cream will, so your tolerance for spicy can be much higher if you're drinking milk with some fat in it or having a shake at the same time.  Wasn't paying attention once when out with the in-laws, and got something WAY too spicy -- got a glass of 2% milk to go with it and I was good.
> 
> I'm shattered over your lack of love for the Contemporary.  Shattered.   For me the Mary Blair mural warms the place up, and I love the monorail.  Plus the Contempo Cafe regularly has the best cupcakes on site.    But I admittedly avoid the place when Chef Mickeys is in full swing; it's my quiet place for Magic Kingdom afternoons.  I sit there with my cupcake and milk and appreciate the cool and the quiet as I watch the monorail run by.
> 
> Crossing my fingers that your Days Hotel experience goes right this time.  Free is good.  And blessings on your friend for the gift of game tickets! I'm glad you're taking them, because I know from experience that sometimes the people we most want to give something to can be the hardest to convince to take it.



I'm sorry about lacking in love for the Contemporary .... nothing personal, of course!  Just not our style, I guess we're traditional at heart.  POR really spoke to us, especially the Alligator Bayou section.  One of the things we love about Florida is the lushness and the greenery.  CR just feels so.....bare!

Mmmm...... if a Mexican meal comes with a milkshake, I might be convinced to give it a try (the mild stuff, that is  ).



Monykalyn said:


> Oh yay! Dining!
> Well we love Chili's so can't fault ya there  Last time we were at 1900 Park Fare was for a Princess Dinner when the girls were little (My oldest was into cinderella at age 5 &6 & 7-actually she still is-she has an "adult coloring book" of Disney princesses)-but we did love the place. For a really special adult Dinner Victoria and Albert's cannot be beat.  Grand Floridian beach was my hangout during my CP so I have a special love for the place Spent a few hours on that beach... We did Cape May last year (dinner)-good - but for the price I think we prefer Joes' Crab shack.  We were very close to a Cici's at our old house in Arkansas-think we ate there at least once a week-loved that they would make any pizza you want for the buffett-plus the coupons-cheap eats!
> 
> Sounds like you really got someones attention with the TA review-that kind of customer service is really a dying breed so heck ya-try it again. If they follow through for April (AND October if you chance it) then maybe you really did just have some bad luck with poor training of staff. 3rd times the charm?



This will actually be the *4th* stay.....we also stayed at the Days in December 2012, the very first time we had flown from Buffalo.  3 years ago, we had a great stay....which is why we didn't hesitate to book for October and December 2015 when we found ourselves flying from that city once again.  

We are keeping our fingers crossed that all goes well this time.  Perhaps Sunshine will be our good luck charm, too  .


----------



## debster812

Gina--circling back to your flight, and Sunshine's apprehension.  I think you are lucking out by flying on one of JetBlue's E190s.  It seems counter-intuitive, but I feel _less _claustrophobic in the smaller planes, than in the ones with the 3x3 seating.  It just feels a bit roomier to me, and more comfortable.  Our most recent trip had us flying down in a larger plane (and I shared my tale of woe with you on that, HATE turbulence) and we flew home in one of the smaller.  The flight was smooth as glass.  I think she'll be just fine!


----------



## pepperandchips

I'm gone for a measly four days and suddenly relegated to page SIX?! Gina, you should really be charging for admission to these things. I have to say though... In a very weird way since we've never met... I've missed you!  Glad to be here in on the PTR and looking forward to seeing how your plans shake out!!! (And TGIalmostF)


----------



## mmdis

Have you thought about dinner at OHana? While they don't have characters they do have lots of great food. In knowing how much your boys love to eat I think they would really enjoy it.


----------



## Ritchielace

Wow gotta say after the pot debacle of the last stay you are one forgiving person Gina.  I really hope they make it up to you and keep up the great customer service. If they can win you back after the last two nightmare stays they deserve to have their praises sung. Can't wait to read about how it goes. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## dsmom

The dole whips at poly are at the pineapple lanai. I sent you a link over.

As far as David and cake, he's not really a sweet eater!  I blame my dad, he hated chocolate and most sweets.

My husband and I have huge sweet tooths!


----------



## toystoryduo

I hope everything works out at the Days Hotel for you guys this time. So far, it sounds like they are very apologetic and trying to make things right. Hope everything goes smoothly for you guys there!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

debster812 said:


> Gina--circling back to your flight, and Sunshine's apprehension.  I think you are lucking out by flying on one of JetBlue's E190s.  It seems counter-intuitive, but I feel _less _claustrophobic in the smaller planes, than in the ones with the 3x3 seating.  It just feels a bit roomier to me, and more comfortable.  Our most recent trip had us flying down in a larger plane (and I shared my tale of woe with you on that, HATE turbulence) and we flew home in one of the smaller.  The flight was smooth as glass.  I think she'll be just fine!



We really like the E190's, too, because their 2 x 2 seating lends well to couples travelling together.  Having the 3 x 3 leaves that pesky extra seat that you just hope someone doesn't take!

I hate turbulence as well....and I know Sunshine would get rather unnerved by it (heck, I do too!!).  We are hoping for some nice smooth air for both journeys!



pepperandchips said:


> I'm gone for a measly four days and suddenly relegated to page SIX?! Gina, you should really be charging for admission to these things. I have to say though... In a very weird way since we've never met... I've missed you!  Glad to be here in on the PTR and looking forward to seeing how your plans shake out!!! (And TGIalmostF)



LOL, things move fast around here....even for me!!   I gotta say, I have the greatest group of people to chill out with while we count down the days (64 days.....OMG!  9 weeks from tomorrow! ).

Glad to have you back, BTW.  Its not the same without ya  .



mmdis said:


> Have you thought about dinner at OHana? While they don't have characters they do have lots of great food. In knowing how much your boys love to eat I think they would really enjoy it.



Dinner looks marvelous....but too pricey until our dollar rebounds a bit.    Its on our to-do list for whenever we inch a little closer to par.  All-you-can-eat meat items definitely appeals to my Steve!!



Ritchielace said:


> Wow gotta say after the pot debacle of the last stay you are one forgiving person Gina.  I really hope they make it up to you and keep up the great customer service. If they can win you back after the last two nightmare stays they deserve to have their praises sung. Can't wait to read about how it goes. Crossing my fingers for you.



Everyone deserves a second chance (okay, a third chance for these guys really, but who's counting ).  Since they generally seem sincere about their efforts to earn back our trust, I think they deserve one last kick at the cat (ooh, I need a new saying.....I love cats ).

I am cautiously optimistic.    I have my fingers crossed, too! 



dsmom said:


> The dole whips at poly are at the pineapple lanai. I sent you a link over.
> 
> As far as David and cake, he's not really a sweet eater!  I blame my dad, he hated chocolate and moat sweets.
> 
> My husband and I have huge sweet tooths!



Oh, I wish I could be more like David......dessert is my downfall.  Which is evident from the size of my...ahem....pants  .

I cannot WAIT to share the information on the Dole Whips at the Poly with Steve.  You are going to make his day!!  I am foreseeing a monorail ride from the GF to the Poly for an after-brunch snack  .



toystoryduo said:


> I hope everything works out at the Days Hotel for you guys this time. So far, it sounds like they are very apologetic and trying to make things right. Hope everything goes smoothly for you guys there!



If it doesn't, Steve and Jake will fire me from trip planning .   I think I'm on my last strike this time!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

LOL....you know what's funny?  Oh, the power of suggestion...........

After musing about perhaps adding an extra meal out to our tentative dining plans, and casually mentioning TGI Fridays as an option we would enjoy, what do I get in my emails this morning?  A nice little message indicating that their endless appetizers are back:  $12 per person, as many different options and plates as you wish.

We* love* appetizers, and could easily make them into a meal on their own....especially those from TGI (their mozzarella sticks are Jake's favourite in particular).  I'm not sure if that promo will still be on at the end of April, but it sure sounding like it might be worth incorporating into the plans.    In the meantime, I'm thinking I had better spend some extra time at the Y over the next two months because we are poised to commit some powerful dietary sins on this trip .  
As for the power of suggestion.....,maybe if I start casually thinking about winning the lottery, our 649 numbers might FINALLY come up this weekend!  

If (heck, let's think positively....WHEN) we hit the big jackpot, I'm flying you all down for a celebration party at the Vistana (or paying for limos for those within driving distance ... @dsmom , @JaxDad and @chiamarie , you are all popping into my head instantly.....but I know there are others!).  Just so your prepared ahead of time, this is your advance notice .


----------



## shalom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Mmmm...... if a Mexican meal comes with a milkshake, I might be convinced to give it a try (the mild stuff, that is  ).



Now I think on it, I don't know offhand if any of the Mexican chain restaurants have milkshakes.    Non-chain Mexican restaurants sometimes do, occasionally in unique flavors (mexican chocolate -- which is usually just chocolate with cinnamon -- or chocolate with chipotle or ancho -- which you probably want to skip -- or flan or horchata or whatever).  They can also have licuados, which are smoothies that may or may not have milk in them, and horchata, which generally doesn't have enough milk to work I would guess.

Now I'm thinking we need to have Mexican next week....  



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> After musing about perhaps adding an extra meal out to our tentative dining plans, and casually mentioning TGI Fridays as an option we would enjoy, what do I get in my emails this morning?  A nice little message indicating that their endless appetizers are back:  $12 per person, as many different options and plates as you wish.



Oh, boy, you just got middle daughter's attention!  Thanks for pointing that out -- we may have to take them up on that little offer.


----------



## TEAMJACOB

We are counting down with you. Arriving in Disney (Fort Wilderness Cabins) April 22. Checking out on the 28th to check in at Universal Studios (Cabana Bay) until May 2. Maybe we will run into each other. My Birthday trip with just one son and his girlfriend turned into a party of 5. My sister decided to join us then my other son didn't want to be left out. So had to change all of our hotel reservations for larger rooms. 
Enjoy the excitement of the planning and I hope the cost of items comes down to more reasonable rates for you.


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> LOL....you know what's funny?  Oh, the power of suggestion...........
> 
> After musing about perhaps adding an extra meal out to our tentative dining plans, and casually mentioning TGI Fridays as an option we would enjoy, what do I get in my emails this morning?  A nice little message indicating that their endless appetizers are back:  $12 per person, as many different options and plates as you wish.
> 
> We* love* appetizers, and could easily make them into a meal on their own....especially those from TGI (their mozzarella sticks are Jake's favourite in particular).  I'm not sure if that promo will still be on at the end of April, but it sure sounding like it might be worth incorporating into the plans.    In the meantime, I'm thinking I had better spend some extra time at the Y over the next two months because we are poised to commit some powerful dietary sins on this trip .
> As for the power of suggestion.....,maybe if I start casually thinking about winning the lottery, our 649 numbers might FINALLY come up this weekend!
> 
> If (heck, let's think positively....WHEN) we hit the big jackpot, I'm flying you all down for a celebration party at the Vistana (or paying for limos for those within driving distance ... @dsmom , @JaxDad and @chiamarie , you are all popping into my head instantly.....but I know there are others!).  Just so your prepared ahead of time, this is your advance notice .




Keeping my fingers crossed!   We'd be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Monykalyn

We love TGIFriday's...it is so bad that for quite a long while we were known by the bartenders (mind you-this was in a different CITY where our friends lived...they would have the drink on the bar and apps rung up when they saw us walk in the door...sadly those bartenders moved on). I have the super secret copy of their recipe for the Jack Daniels sauce though


----------



## chiamarie

I took my dad to Rocco's before his flight home.  He insisted on bringing my stepmom back the next time they were in town.   Last summer he was down to help his little girl three times; all three times (and now basically anytime he comes)  he said the only thing he wanted to do was 1- Eat at Margaritaville (he's a parrot head, and nothing will ever beat that) and 2- Eat at Rocco's.     This last time he was here; it was just the two of us; and he kept posting photos on facebook just to make my Stepmom jealous (and I am pretty sure it worked).   They have HUNDREDS of tequila's; and really, really good tableside-made Guac.  So good!   Seriously, one of these trips you should try and fit it in!  (That's a place I'd be willing to meet up to join you!   Anything for an excuse to go to Rocco's!)


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe I will always remember Jake's face in the picture you had of him stretching that cheese stick.  My kids still do that at home.  We found pretty good ones to cook up when in the mood.  Funny, we have a Fridays right up the street from us, and have not been there in many years.  We were not impressed way back, and never think about it any more.  It must have followers, as it always seem to have a pretty full restaurant.

I am really ready for spring.  It was 19 degrees this morning.  I am not ready for any more snow.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

shalom said:


> Now I think on it, I don't know offhand if any of the Mexican chain restaurants have milkshakes.    Non-chain Mexican restaurants sometimes do, occasionally in unique flavors (mexican chocolate -- which is usually just chocolate with cinnamon -- or chocolate with chipotle or ancho -- which you probably want to skip -- or flan or horchata or whatever).  They can also have licuados, which are smoothies that may or may not have milk in them, and horchata, which generally doesn't have enough milk to work I would guess.
> 
> Now I'm thinking we need to have Mexican next week....
> 
> Oh, boy, you just got middle daughter's attention!  Thanks for pointing that out -- we may have to take them up on that little offer.



I am sure it tastes better than it sounds, but chocolate with cinnamon just seems....bizarre.  Chocolate with chipotle or ancho (which I have no idea what that even is) is just downright wrong!!  



TEAMJACOB said:


> We are counting down with you. Arriving in Disney (Fort Wilderness Cabins) April 22. Checking out on the 28th to check in at Universal Studios (Cabana Bay) until May 2. Maybe we will run into each other. My Birthday trip with just one son and his girlfriend turned into a party of 5. My sister decided to join us then my other son didn't want to be left out. So had to change all of our hotel reservations for larger rooms.
> Enjoy the excitement of the planning and I hope the cost of items comes down to more reasonable rates for you.



Hey there,  to our little group!
That's so awesome that your little travelling party has grown by two more.....that's particularly fun when its a trip to celebrate .    If you happen to see us in the parks when you're at Universal, definitely come up and say hi!  Its always so fun to get to meet other Disers .



Monykalyn said:


> We love TGIFriday's...it is so bad that for quite a long while we were known by the bartenders (mind you-this was in a different CITY where our friends lived...they would have the drink on the bar and apps rung up when they saw us walk in the door...sadly those bartenders moved on). I have the super secret copy of their recipe for the Jack Daniels sauce though



Well, you can't dangle a carrot like that and just leave us hanging.  We need the recipe!!  Jake, especially, loves that sauce.



chiamarie said:


> I took my dad to Rocco's before his flight home.  He insisted on bringing my stepmom back the next time they were in town.   Last summer he was down to help his little girl three times; all three times (and now basically anytime he comes)  he said the only thing he wanted to do was 1- Eat at Margaritaville (he's a parrot head, and nothing will ever beat that) and 2- Eat at Rocco's.     This last time he was here; it was just the two of us; and he kept posting photos on facebook just to make my Stepmom jealous (and I am pretty sure it worked).   They have HUNDREDS of tequila's; and really, really good tableside-made Guac.  So good!   Seriously, one of these trips you should try and fit it in!  (That's a place I'd be willing to meet up to join you!   Anything for an excuse to go to Rocco's!)



Can I admit that I've never had guacamole?  Or avacado in any form?    I've only tried Tequila once, and I think that scarred me for life .  Whew-ee!

I'll run Rocco's by Steve, and if he's up for it, I'll hold you to your offer and we'll meet ya there in October .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Hehe I will always remember Jake's face in the picture you had of him stretching that cheese stick.  My kids still do that at home.  We found pretty good ones to cook up when in the mood.  Funny, we have a Fridays right up the street from us, and have not been there in many years.  We were not impressed way back, and never think about it any more.  It must have followers, as it always seem to have a pretty full restaurant.
> 
> I am really ready for spring.  It was 19 degrees this morning.  I am not ready for any more snow.



Good lord yes, that boy does like to stretch his cheese.  I tried to teach him restaurant manners, honest  .  Yet, fun with his food usually wins out over decorum at the table  .

We've been to TGI's in Syracuse and in Orlando.  Floridas have been awesome every time.  Syracuse was a bust.  Again, I often wonder if its all the competition in Orlando that keeps some of the chains, especially, on their toes?  Or maybe I have either just great luck or low standards  .

Amen on the need for spring.  Its going to be a while for us, though, I'm afraid.  After this week's storm, it will be weeks before we see grass again.  Boo  .


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Can I admit that I've never had guacamole? Or avacado in any form?



Me either and I'm ok with it.  They don't look good, and the texture in any form looks like it'll be so weird.  They can't taste good I'm convinced of it


----------



## pepperandchips

Finally all caught up!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> With the most grateful hearts, we eventually accepted her very kind, very wonderful, very awesome gift. It still overwhelms me....it overwhelms all of us, for that matter . I hope she reads this entry and can know how truly appreciative we all are. Her friendship alone has been such a blessing to me.......these tickets are just a happy bonus.



Okay, this actually made me cry! I love hearing about small kindnesses like this. I'm a strong believer in karma and I think you've got some good karma going, Gina!



dancin Disney style said:


> Being gifted with Jays tickets is most likely just the return of some good karma. I would be willing to bet that somewhere along the line you have gifted that same friend with good deeds.


My thoughts exactly....



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> At about $150 after tax and tip….and a whopping $210 Canadian after the 40% exchange is factored in….I sure hope it doesn’t disappoint


I am joining the bandwagon singing the praises of 1900 Park Fare. It was great when we went in October 2014. I liked the breakfast options and was just astounded by how much character interaction you get - every few minutes we had "company" stopping by and they were good interactions, not just smile for the photo and run. Alice and Hatter were particularly chatty and Tigger stopped by a couple different times (my adorable sister, 20 years old at the time, may have had something to do with that ) I definitely think it was worth the price because you can enjoy a really hearty delicious meal and have some great interactions! Plus, this is one of only a few places you can meet Mary Poppins and she is my absolute FAVOOOORITE!


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If (heck, let's think positively....WHEN) we hit the big jackpot, I'm flying you all down for a celebration party at the Vistana (or paying for limos for those within driving distance ...



I'll be there! Can you send one of those Hummer limos with a hot tub? And I'm assuming a stocked mini-bar...


----------



## shalom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am sure it tastes better than it sounds, but chocolate with cinnamon just seems....bizarre.  Chocolate with chipotle or ancho (which I have no idea what that even is) is just downright wrong!!



I've never seen the point of cinnamon with my chocolate, either.  I don't mind Mexican hot chocolate, but it's not a fave.  But I do like chocolate bars with chilies -- not so sure I'd like it in shake form.  And mole sauce is chocolate with chilies, and I love that.  I am very grateful that the Spanish decided that the chocolate-and-chili drink the explorers brought back from the New World was not what they wanted, and tried sweetening the chocolate part, and I'm grateful to the British for adding milk.  I guess I'm also grateful to the French for their deadly version made with whipped cream, but I'd probably have eventually figured out something similar on my own.  

I join with you and *afan* in not seeing the point to avocados or Guacamole.  I've technically tasted it, because I tried a bit the first time I made Guac, but once was plenty.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Me either and I'm ok with it.  They don't look good, and the texture in any form looks like it'll be so weird.  They can't taste good I'm convinced of it



I'll admit it, the colour and consistency of guacamole just makes it impossible for me to give it a try.  It looks like a big bowl of....ogre boogers.  

I can't eat raisins for the same reason.  They look as if they would have the consistency of a dead fly without its wings (same shape, too).

I have a lot of food hang ups, though  .  Those are just two.



pepperandchips said:


> Finally all caught up!
> 
> Okay, this actually made me cry! I love hearing about small kindnesses like this. I'm a strong believer in karma and I think you've got some good karma going, Gina!
> 
> My thoughts exactly....
> 
> I am joining the bandwagon singing the praises of 1900 Park Fare. It was great when we went in October 2014. I liked the breakfast options and was just astounded by how much character interaction you get - every few minutes we had "company" stopping by and they were good interactions, not just smile for the photo and run. Alice and Hatter were particularly chatty and Tigger stopped by a couple different times (my adorable sister, 20 years old at the time, may have had something to do with that ) I definitely think it was worth the price because you can enjoy a really hearty delicious meal and have some great interactions! Plus, this is one of only a few places you can meet Mary Poppins and she is my absolute FAVOOOORITE!



I am absolutely thrilled to hear that the face characters are so good with the guests.....I'm hoping that will really make things memorable for Sunshine.

You know, I had booked this character meal on a whim, figuring I could cancel it nearer to the trip if we decided to take a pass....but now I'm rather looking forward to it.  All this awesome feedback is getting me rather excited  .   Jake wants to check out the menu (all I could remember was the strawberry soup) so I'll have to look that up later tonight .  I did look a the Park Fare menu to compare it against Cape May before I hit the "reserve" button, but now I can't recall which one had the omelet station....and of course that was the first question Jake asked!!



JaxDad said:


> I'll be there! Can you send one of those Hummer limos with a hot tub? And I'm assuming a stocked mini-bar...



I think that could be arranged  .  What's your beverage of choice?

You know, a limo ride is on my bucket list, so if my grand plan comes to fruition, we might have to take an extra tour around town once you guys arrive at the resort.....I'll just hop in with the rest of you and we'll take a spin up and down International Drive.  My only limo ride of my entire life has been from the church to the cemetary at my father's funeral.  I didn't go to my prom in one (in fact, I didn't go to my prom at all), and we certainly couldn't afford one when we got married.  I want to experience the thrill of a limo experience at some point so they don't always embody sadness to me.  

Lotto 649 draws tonight.  Keep your fingers and toes crosssed! 



shalom said:


> I've never seen the point of cinnamon with my chocolate, either.  I don't mind Mexican hot chocolate, but it's not a fave.  But I do like chocolate bars with chilies -- not so sure I'd like it in shake form.  And mole sauce is chocolate with chilies, and I love that.  I am very grateful that the Spanish decided that the chocolate-and-chili drink the explorers brought back from the New World was not what they wanted, and tried sweetening the chocolate part, and I'm grateful to the British for adding milk.  I guess I'm also grateful to the French for their deadly version made with whipped cream, but I'd probably have eventually figured out something similar on my own.
> 
> I join with you and *afan* in not seeing the point to avocados or Guacamole.  I've technically tasted it, because I tried a bit the first time I made Guac, but once was plenty.



Steve enjoys a good dollop of guac on a sub sandwich.....he always gets a little giddy when Subway runs is annual guacamole promotion.  He's an odd one, my Steve  .

I think Florean Fortescue's in Diagon Alley has chocolate chili ice cream, don't they?  I could see Jake really enjoying it....he loves food that packs a good kick.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve enjoys a good dollop of guac on a sub sandwich.....he always gets a little giddy when Subway runs is annual guacamole promotion. He's an odd one, my Steve



Ava-car-do? we loved that subway commercial. guacamole is a hit around our house-isn't Mexican night without it (I make my own though)



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think Florean Fortescue's in Diagon Alley has chocolate chili ice cream, don't they? I could see Jake really enjoying it....he loves food that packs a good kick.



Think one of the kids got this last year-we tried all the weird flavors-they are surprisingly good. Unlike the all flavored jelly beans...
I have a pulled pork taco recipe that has cocoa powder and salsa as the rub while the roast cooks. 

And I will get that TGIFridays JD sauce recipe to you. It is a bit fussy as it has several ingredients and takes a bit to reduce to syrupy goodness but sooo worth it.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We are officially at *9 weeks* until departure!  63 days to go!

I happened to be poking around the Jetblue website last evening, and noticed that our flights for October (which were booked less than two weeks ago, when their schedule extended on February 7th) had declined in price.  A simple call to Jetblue [may I add here how much I LOVE their customer service....such wonderful people!] yielded us a nice little credit totalling $138 which we can apply to a future fare.   Not too shabby!

After getting off the phone, though, I had a thought:  the Jetblue agent told me that the credit (which was deposited to my travel bank) is fully transferrable.  Sunshine hasn't yet booked her seats for our April trip (I think I mentioned her dad is still waiting, and hoping, for a substantial drop from the painful $472 US that its currently sitting at).....so wouldn't it be nice if her parents would take that credit to offset her costs?

This vacation has already been so blessed by the generosity and kindness of others:  the baseball tickets we have been so kindly gifted by my friend.  The free park and fly package as a customer service gesture by the Days Hotel.  Jake's free roundtrip airfare, and one of my fares also free, thanks to Jetblue's True Blue points program.  All I could think of was......wouldn't it be nice if we could pay a little of this pixie dust forward?    Now, it won't make a huge impact on her overall cost ($138 US will essentially only save them just under $200 Canadian....and on a $472 USD flight, that still means they will be out of pocket about $475 Canadian....even AFTER the fare credit is applied) but hopefully it would help a little.  I have messaged her mom and dad to see if they will take it....if so, I will contact Jetblue on Monday to see how exactly I go about transferring it over to her.  Hopefully that will be as easy as having them apply the credit to the Travel Bank.

We had a little thaw today, with our temps reaching 9 Celsius.   You can see a difference in the snowbanks, for sure.  Its sloppy and mucky but its nice to see some of the white stuff bite the dust!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Unlike the all flavored jelly beans...



I have NO IDEA why anyone would buy those things.  Don't some of them supposedly taste like vomit??   Who voluntarily consumes that kind of "candy"? 



Monykalyn said:


> And I will get that TGIFridays JD sauce recipe to you. It is a bit fussy as it has several ingredients and takes a bit to reduce to syrupy goodness but sooo worth it.



You rock!    Thank you!


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What's your beverage of choice?



An assortment of hoppy micro-brew beers!  Mmmmmm...I wish I could have one now, but I always give up alcohol for Lent. I'm hosting a sleepover with a bunch of kids tonight, and I'm sitting out by the fire pit. A beer would be perfect! The crazy thing is that we actually have a fire going, and it's 65 degrees F! Microwave s'mores just don't quite cut it though...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> An assortment of hoppy micro-brew beers!  Mmmmmm...I wish I could have one now, but I always give up alcohol for Lent. I'm hosting a sleepover with a bunch of kids tonight, and I'm sitting out by the fire pit. A beer would be perfect! The crazy thing is that we actually have a fire going, and it's 65 degrees F! Microwave s'mores just don't quite cut it though...



LOL, well....then if the lotto win comes through, I'll let you help stock that bar.  I'm not a beer girl myself (or a drinker at all...the only beer that has ever captured my heart is Butterbeer ), and Steve's more of a whiskey guy.  Jake, however, loves a good beer (before anyone has a heart attack, the legal drinking age in Canada is 19 and he just turned 20 ) so he would enjoy taste-testing with you!


----------



## chs27

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Our itinerary:*
> 
> 
> Initially, the dates for this trip were planned with one sole intent:  to allow us to squeeze in one final trip with our Premier AP’s from Universal.  Having activated them back on May 1st, 2015 we knew our last opportunity before they expired would be the final week of April this year, so we booked our timeshare and gave it very little thought thereafter.  Once Jake and Sunshine decided to join us, though, we had to decide how that would affect our Universal-focused itinerary....plus, we also now had our SeaWorld and Aquatica annual passes which were purchased on the 2015 Blue Friday sale, offered yearly by the SeaWorld parks on the Black Friday weekend.  Steve, Jake and I had used our SW/AQ annual passes on our December trip, and Sunshine had received hers as part of her Christmas gift from us upon our return home.
> 
> 
> Sunshine has been to Orlando twice before:  the first time, back in the 5th or 6th grade to visit the Disney parks with her family, and a second trip three years ago to visit Discovery Cove for her 16th birthday.  A girl after our own hearts, she was hopeful that we would choose to incorporate a DC day into the family plans....and it initially sounded like a perfect idea.  As passmembers, we could secure a day for $99 per person for the day resort admission, or $169 each for a dolphin swim day.   With SeaWorld and Aquatica included with the annual passes we already had paid for, the cost to add a DC day (day resorts for Steve and I, dolphin swims for Jake and Sunshine) would have totalled $458.97 with tax.  Add an additional 40% in exchange (which is being generous.....as our dollar continued to slide, it most certainly looked like that was estimating on the low side), we were realistically looking at $643 for the day.  Ouch .
> 
> 
> Despite knowing that Sunshine’s heart longed for another opportunity to swim with the dolphins, I was having a really hard time with that cost for a one day activity.  I had no problem with the price itself, just that it was all invested in one single day of our vacation.  My mind started rolling around our other options , and then Universal gave me a little nudge with the release of their “buy two days, get one day free” ticket offer for spring.   With pen and paper in hand, I did the math.
> 
> 
> Undercover Tourist was offering those tickets (which must be used in full before May 31st, 2016...perfect timing for our trip dates) for $195.66 each, tax inclusive.  These were the park-to-park admission that would allow us to ride the Hogwarts Express between the two parks, something that we feel is vital to fully experience the two parks as they were meant to be enjoyed.  For $391.32 including taxes and shipping ($539.36 Canadian, after exchange) we could add* three* days worth of fun to our itinerary rather than one single day at DC.  Steve and I still had the active AP’s, so we would have no tickets to purchase for our admission, parking would still be free, and everything we ate or purchased would be eligible for our AP discount.
> 
> 
> Sunshine has never been to Universal before, so both Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure would be completely new experiences for her.  Jake has not been there since January 2012, so he had yet to see Diagon Alley, the new Simpsons area, or even Despicable Me.
> 
> 
> Steve and I debated the pros and cons of our options endlessly.  We didn’t want to disappoint Sunshine, yet the value certainly seemed to be in the Universal tickets versus a sole day at DC.  It was Jake that actually came up with an idea  for a good middle ground, which allowed us to finally cement a decision:  he suggested that we go with the Universal tickets (maximizing the value for our money), and he would arrange for Sunshine and himself to take part in the Dolphins Up Close Tour at SeaWorld as part of his birthday gift to her.
> 
> 
> It was a brilliant suggestion, one which everyone was happy with .  The basic itinerary, then, began to take a little bit of shape.
> 
> 
> Our first full week in Orlando will, as you might have suspected, be spent in our villa at our beloved Sheraton Vistana Resort.  From Sunday to Sunday, that’s where we will be staying.  Because flights home were so much cheaper on the Tuesday versus the Sunday, we opted to add two additional nights in Orlando onto the end of our Vistana week since to do so was essentially free (we spent the same for extra the two nights hotel as we would have in additional airfare for a Sunday flight home.....so the decision to stay two more days was a no brainer).  Since we had SeaWorld & Aquatica AP’s, we chose a SeaWorld official hotel to secure not only a great proximity to those parks but also the free included benefits for onsite guests....specifically, free Quick Queue.
> 
> 
> I cross referenced crowd calendars from Orlando Informer, the Dibb, and Undercover Tourist when trying to determine which parks we would visit on each date.  In the midst of the planning process, a non-park special event (for which we are deliriously excited) was also was added into the plans.....the details of which you will hear more about later in this PTR, as it deserves its own individual entry.  After what feels like a zillion revisions, I think we have finally come up with the following tentative itinerary:
> 
> 
> *Saturday, April 23rd:*  depart for Buffalo, in sufficient time to enjoy Sunshine’s birthday dinner at her favourite US restaurant, C hili’s.  We are hoping that her parents and siblings will also be able to make the drive to meet us in Buffalo for that meal, so we can all celebrate her special day together.  They live about an hour and 45 minutes away from Buffalo, so while it’s a long drive, it’s still very doable for them.  Spend the night at the park and fly hotel, enjoying the pool and hot tub....and maybe some shopping at the Walden Galleria.
> 
> 
> *Sunday, April 24th:*  early morning flight to Orlando, arriving by 11 am (if not before).   Check into the Vistana, then just enjoy the resort amenities for the balance of the day.  When we are out getting dinner, we’ll probably hit up Publix for some groceries and adult beverages, and the kids will likely also want to hit up the Nike Clearance Store.  There will be no specific plans for this first day, so we’ll just take it as it comes.
> 
> 
> *Monday, April 25th:*   a full day at Aquatica.  We will rent a cabana and spend the day riding, sliding, and enjoying the park to the fullest.  Sunshine has never been, and is a big ride lover, so as long as the weather cooperates, this should be a day when we open and close the park.
> 
> 
> *Tuesday, April 26th:*  a full day at Universal, starting in the Studios then moving over to IOA via the train.
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, April 27th:*  a day “off”.  We will allow everyone to sleep in and get rested up.  The day will be spent enjoying the resort amenities and FUN Team activities.   I do have a character brunch tentatively scheduled for late morning at the Grand Floridian......Sunshine has never done a character meal before, so we *really* want to give her that experience!  Its killing me to know that this single meal will cost us about $200 CDN after tax, tip, and exchange.....but some things are worth paying for.  Ohana has always been our go-to character breakfast, but after it fell short of expectations over Christmas (we were so disappointed with our interaction with Mickey) we thought we’d give another location a try.  I am sure we will also end up at the outlet malls at some point on this day.  Steve and I may drop the kids off and let them shop while we spend a little time alone together.
> 
> 
> *Thursday, April 28th:*  a full day at Universal, starting at Islands of Adventure then taking the Hogwarts Express to the Studios at some point.
> 
> 
> *Friday, April 29th:*  a full day at SeaWorld.  Jake and Sunshine will do the Dolphin Encounter.  We will purchase Quick Queue when we arrive, and I have already purchased all day dining passes.
> 
> 
> *Saturday, April 30th:*  our special non-park event.....which for now will remain unnamed.
> 
> 
> *Sunday, May 1st:*  we have to check out of the Vistana and check into our SeaWorld hotel (the Residence Inn SeaWorld).  Afterward, the balance of the day will be spent at Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.
> 
> 
> *Monday, May 2nd:*  a full day at SeaWorld.  We have purchased all day dining passes for this second visit day, and we will have free Quick Queue as an onsite guest.
> 
> 
> *Tuesday, May 3rd:*  our flight leaves just after 11 am, so we’re checking out and heading to the airport after breakfast at the hotel.  Upon landing in Buffalo, we hope to enjoy lunch at the Silo in Lewiston if it has opened for the season (a unique little establishment near Niagara Falls USA that overlooks the Niagara river......great food, gorgeous views!  http://www.lewistonsilo.com/ ).  We should be home by sometime in the evening.
> 
> 
> It ended up to be a little busier than we had originally expected this trip to be, but it is important to make the most of this vacation for Sunshine’s sake in particular.  We may end up reversing the plans for Monday (Aquatica) and Sunday (Universal).....just depending on the weather and any other factors which may make Aquatica a better choice later in the trip.
> 
> 
> I am sure we will all sleep well on the plane on the way home!


That exchange rate bites! Bummer


----------



## debster812

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We are officially at *9 weeks* until departure!  63 days to go!
> 
> I happened to be poking around the Jetblue website last evening, and noticed that our flights for October (which were booked less than two weeks ago, when their schedule extended on February 7th) had declined in price.  A simple call to Jetblue *[may I add here how much I LOVE* *their customer service....such wonderful people!]* yielded us a nice little credit totalling $138 which we can apply to a future fare.   Not too shabby!



I hope Sunshine's parents will take you up on your kindness.  

I have to agree 100% with you on JetBlue.  When we were coming home from FL last weekend, the colder than frigid temps in Boston were delaying flights significantly.  They were offering flight changes for the following day at no charge, and our flight had been so delayed, it had rolled into the following day.  I figured the worst they could say would be no.  I called, and they moved us to an earlier flight, at no charge.  This flight was also delayed, but we knew this going in.  

We made it home, and 2 days later we each got an email from JetBlue telling us we each had $50 in our travel bank due to the 'less than stellar service'.  

I figured them letting me change my flight for no charge was my 'bonus', this was just icing on the cake!  Such a nice gesture.


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'll admit it, the colour and consistency of guacamole just makes it impossible for me to give it a try.  It looks like a big bowl of....ogre boogers.
> 
> I can't eat raisins for the same reason.  They look as if they would have the consistency of a dead fly without its wings (same shape, too).
> 
> I have a lot of food hang ups, though  .  Those are just two.
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled to hear that the face characters are so good with the guests.....I'm hoping that will really make things memorable for Sunshine.
> 
> You know, I had booked this character meal on a whim, figuring I could cancel it nearer to the trip if we decided to take a pass....but now I'm rather looking forward to it.  All this awesome feedback is getting me rather excited  .   Jake wants to check out the menu (all I could remember was the strawberry soup) so I'll have to look that up later tonight .  I did look a the Park Fare menu to compare it against Cape May before I hit the "reserve" button, but now I can't recall which one had the omelet station....and of course that was the first question Jake asked!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that could be arranged  .  What's your beverage of choice?
> 
> You know, a limo ride is on my bucket list, so if my grand plan comes to fruition, we might have to take an extra tour around town once you guys arrive at the resort.....I'll just hop in with the rest of you and we'll take a spin up and down International Drive.  My only limo ride of my entire life has been from the church to the cemetary at my father's funeral.  I didn't go to my prom in one (in fact, I didn't go to my prom at all), and we certainly couldn't afford one when we got married.  I want to experience the thrill of a limo experience at some point so they don't always embody sadness to me.
> 
> Lotto 649 draws tonight.  Keep your fingers and toes crosssed!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve enjoys a good dollop of guac on a sub sandwich.....he always gets a little giddy when Subway runs is annual guacamole promotion.  He's an odd one, my Steve  .
> 
> I think Florean Fortescue's in Diagon Alley has chocolate chili ice cream, don't they?  I could see Jake really enjoying it....he loves food that packs a good kick.




I SO agree with you on the boogers and flies!  That's why I can't eat dates, they look like roaches to me. 

I have never in my life ridden a limo( and I didn't to to my prom either ) So I'm looking forward to it after you win the lotto!

And yes, Park fare has an omelet station. Also a carving station that David loved. Not sure if anyone cares for it but my mom said the bread pudding with vanilla sauce was the best she'd ever had.


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We are officially at *9 weeks* until departure!  63 days to go!
> 
> I happened to be poking around the Jetblue website last evening, and noticed that our flights for October (which were booked less than two weeks ago, when their schedule extended on February 7th) had declined in price.  A simple call to Jetblue [may I add here how much I LOVE their customer service....such wonderful people!] yielded us a nice little credit totalling $138 which we can apply to a future fare.   Not too shabby!
> 
> After getting off the phone, though, I had a thought:  the Jetblue agent told me that the credit (which was deposited to my travel bank) is fully transferrable.  Sunshine hasn't yet booked her seats for our April trip (I think I mentioned her dad is still waiting, and hoping, for a substantial drop from the painful $472 US that its currently sitting at).....so wouldn't it be nice if her parents would take that credit to offset her costs?
> 
> This vacation has already been so blessed by the generosity and kindness of others:  the baseball tickets we have been so kindly gifted by my friend.  The free park and fly package as a customer service gesture by the Days Hotel.  Jake's free roundtrip airfare, and one of my fares also free, thanks to Jetblue's True Blue points program.  All I could think of was......wouldn't it be nice if we could pay a little of this pixie dust forward?    Now, it won't make a huge impact on her overall cost ($138 US will essentially only save them just under $200 Canadian....and on a $472 USD flight, that still means they will be out of pocket about $475 Canadian....even AFTER the fare credit is applied) but hopefully it would help a little.  I have messaged her mom and dad to see if they will take it....if so, I will contact Jetblue on Monday to see how exactly I go about transferring it over to her.  Hopefully that will be as easy as having them apply the credit to the Travel Bank.
> 
> We had a little thaw today, with our temps reaching 9 Celsius.   You can see a difference in the snowbanks, for sure.  Its sloppy and mucky but its nice to see some of the white stuff bite the dust!




How sweet of you to do this, and why am I not surprised. What a wonderful person you are!


----------



## JaxDad

Hey! Who said you could change your avatar?!


----------



## dyalizers

I loved your Christmas trip report since we enjoyed the Sea World Christmas Celebration as well. It looks like we will be at Sea World at the same time - we are staying at the Hilton Grande Vacation Suites on April 29- May 1. With an almost one year old and almost four year old, I doubt our paths will cross (shamus happy harbor is a hotspot for us) but I will definitely say hi if I happen to see you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chs27 said:


> That exchange rate bites! Bummer



Yes, it is a real vacation budget buster.  Good for Canadian exporters who get paid in US dollars, but bad for Canadians who like to travel across the border.  Much as I like to say we don't let it affect us, when its THAT substantial, its impossible not to. 



debster812 said:


> I hope Sunshine's parents will take you up on your kindness.
> 
> I have to agree 100% with you on JetBlue.  When we were coming home from FL last weekend, the colder than frigid temps in Boston were delaying flights significantly.  They were offering flight changes for the following day at no charge, and our flight had been so delayed, it had rolled into the following day.  I figured the worst they could say would be no.  I called, and they moved us to an earlier flight, at no charge.  This flight was also delayed, but we knew this going in.
> 
> We made it home, and 2 days later we each got an email from JetBlue telling us we each had $50 in our travel bank due to the 'less than stellar service'.
> 
> I figured them letting me change my flight for no charge was my 'bonus', this was just icing on the cake!  Such a nice gesture.



Aw, that was so cool of Jetblue....especially when it was so unexpected, and done without having to ask!  While I'm completely impressed, I am totally not surprised at the same time.  We have found them to be just that awesome almost every time we fly.

Sunshine's mom replied to me today and they are just thrilled to accept the credit!  I am so happy!     I will call the airline in the morning to see what we need to do to get it transferred over.



dsmom said:


> I SO agree with you on the boogers and flies!  That's why I can't eat dates, they look like roaches to me.
> 
> I have never in my life ridden a limo( and I didn't to to my prom either ) So I'm looking forward to it after you win the lotto!
> 
> And yes, Park fare has an omelet station. Also a carving station that David loved. Not sure if anyone cares for it but my mom said the bread pudding with vanilla sauce was the best she'd ever had.



Dates are a no-go for me too.  On a somewhat related note, why would anyone ruin perfectly good, sweet, juicy fruit by sucking out all the juice and leaving a brown rubbery blob in its place?  I have no idea what a date is even derived from (not a plum...that's a prune) but grapes are perfect just as they are.  Why turn them into raisins?  

Jake is thrilled to know there's an omelet station, so thank you for being able to confirm that!!  He's officially looking forward to breakfast now, too.....though I may have received an eye roll or two when I said Mary Poppins was going to be there.  I think he's worried she might expect him to sing with her .

I have never had bread pudding, but as long as its date, raisin and vegetable-free, I'm all for giving it a try .

No limo for you either????  (and no prom.....OMG, I seriously think we really are twins!!)   I may have to double up on the lottery tickets between now and April (or now and October) just to up our odds.  We totally need to do this .



dsmom said:


> How sweet of you to do this, and why am I not surprised. What a wonderful person you are!



Oh heavens, this is just such a little thing.....but I'm so glad we can help out on her flight cost, even if its just a small portion.  

I have so many blessings to pay forward  .  This is just a teeny tiny start.



JaxDad said:


> Hey! Who said you could change your avatar?!



Ha!  I wasn't sure anyone would notice .

Another poster on the Universal boards has the girl minion, and so I thought it was time for something more uniquely me.  I'm a blaze-my-own-trail, dare-to-be-different kind of gal, after all .  



dyalizers said:


> I loved your Christmas trip report since we enjoyed the Sea World Christmas Celebration as well. It looks like we will be at Sea World at the same time - we are staying at the Hilton Grande Vacation Suites on April 29- May 1. With an almost one year old and
> almost four year old, I doubt our paths will cross (shamus happy harbor is a hotspot for us) but I will definitely say hi if I happen to see you!



Hey, you never know....we have been known to enjoy a few rounds on the Carousel in Happy Harbor (we really are just big kids inside ).  If you happen to spot us while we're in the park, definitely take a moment and say hi!   Here's to some wonderful, sunshiny, warm and rain-free weather for both of us!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh, my gosh......you will not believe what Universal has now .

A friend sent me this link this afernoon......are you ready for it?

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/sugarplums-sweet-shop/

*Butterbeer fudge*  .  Remind me to pack some elastic-waist pants .


----------



## sk8jdgca

Someone won 649 yesterday....are you holding out on us?
Our days inn stay was uneventful and quiet...hopefully yours will be too.
Looking forward to your food reports...we've like everything you have suggested except CiCis. The kids do talk about it though...it represents the low bar of restaurants from now on.
We've tried Bahama breeze in the Detroit area a few times but we can't find anything we really like there. It was just ok..Kwim?
Did you try the character dining at the universal hotels? Last time we were there, Grunand a minion were there and there were only a couple tables occupied. You just order off the menu, no price surcharge like at Disney


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sk8jdgca said:


> Someone won 649 yesterday....are you holding out on us?
> Our days inn stay was uneventful and quiet...hopefully yours will be too.
> Looking forward to your food reports...we've like everything you have suggested except CiCis. The kids do talk about it though...it represents the low bar of restaurants from now on.
> We've tried Bahama breeze in the Detroit area a few times but we can't find anything we really like there. It was just ok..Kwim?
> Did you try the character dining at the universal hotels? Last time we were there, Grunand a minion were there and there were only a couple tables occupied. You just order off the menu, no price surcharge like at Disney



Sadly, no .  The jackpot obviously went to someone else this week.  Fingers crossed for next Saturday night .

We would have loved to have done a character meal at Universal, but unless I have erred in my research, they don't offer one on Wednesdays (which is our "free" day, and when we wanted to incorporate our character meal).  Otherwise, we would have booked one there in a heartbeat!  The chance to meet Gru would make my whole trip!


----------



## sk8jdgca

There is one on Wednesday evening!
https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Evening-Dining-Experiences.aspx


----------



## Tricia's mom

Could this possibly be the Bo But na family ???


----------



## Tricia's mom

Darn it !! Bo bina family


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina love the new avatar!  And you are gonna have to come to my part of the Staes so I can cook for you- goat cheese stuffed bacon wrapped dates in a balsamic reduction - mmmm- nearly everything's better with bacon


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Dining *
> 
> We have a character breakfast booked at the Grand Floridian for one of the days, later in the morning so that the meal is much more of a brunch than a breakfast.  While we would have much rather had a character meal that featured the Universal characters over the Disney ones, there isn’t anything offered on a Wednesday (which is the only day that we have open for that activity).   Sunshine has never done a character meal before, so it’s important for us to give her that experience.   The Grand Floridian meal features five characters (the most of any Disney character dining…..Chef Mickeys is the only other which I could find with five characters in attendance at any given time) and the food gets pretty decent reviews, so hopefully we will feel this was a good-value choice.  At about $150 after tax and tip….and a whopping $210 Canadian after the 40% exchange is factored in….I sure hope it doesn’t disappoint!!
> 
> 
> For snacks, Krispy Kreme in Kissimmee is a MUST.  Ditto to Twistee Treat.  Sunshine, in particular, is dying to try them both…..and the boys have been dreaming of the *hot doughnuts now* sign since Christmas .



1900 Park Fare was 2nd best character experience for us, we liked Ohana number 1, but enjoyed both. Character interaction at both were amazing when we went.  The Mad Hatter is def a character!  I think you will all enjoy it! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Never say never.*
> 
> Otherwise, you may eating your words…..like me .
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your feedback as all feedback good or bad is a gift to any business and like all reputable businesses we will learn and do a much better job handling these unfortunate situations when they do in arise.
> 
> I personally apologize and take full responsibility for the inadequate response by our team and I assure you that I have taken corrective action.
> 
> I understand why you cancelled your April 2016 reservation and frankly do not blame you. I can tell you that the situations you encountered were isolated as our hotel serves more people on park and fly packages than any other hotel in the Buffalo area. We continue to uphold our position in providing the "Best Value Under the Sun" and our repeat business is second to none. Again, I assure you these situations are out of the ordinary and if you contact General Manager Jennifer Taylor at 716-631-0800 she will make arrangements for you to be my guest complimentary in April to regain your trust and goodwill.
> 
> Again, thank you and I do hope you will stay in April.*
> 
> 
> Well, that was unexpected.
> 
> 
> Steve was in Michigan at the time, and I texted him for his input.  Do we take them up on the offer?  My gut reaction was RUN!, yet it was hard to turn it down…..not only would be saving us nearly $200 Canadian after exchange, but most importantly, it was the spirit of the reply that was exactly what we had been seeking*.  We care.  We goofed.  We are making sure this doesn’t happen again.*



I totally can relate, I have had horrible experiences and never returned and even after leaving information about the trip, it was horrible! Once we came to Orlando the day after Christmas, we did not arrive until midnight due to several huge traffic jams.  I think we booked The Crown or something like that downtown (you think I could remember that, but it was in 2008!) and there was the 4 of us, me, dh and the older 2 girls. We arrived, and there was a long long line of people checking in and/or complaining.  We finally got to the counter checked in and went to our room.  It was a small cramped room, with 1 bed for 4 people. No couch, pull out, nothing. So back downstairs we went to get in line with the rest of the guests who were there to complain.  The guy who was doing this (maybe even a mgr) was so rude, we said that room is not what we booked, 6 months ago! and that there was only 1 bed and 4 of us. He did not care, was basically told our problem, not his. We had been in the car for 16 hours, I was not in the mood and you better believe I went off.  I was the customer from hell I have no doubt, the real manager or whoever she was came over and apologized profusely and said she would take care of it.  She ended up calling another hotel down the road and comped us an executive suite with 2 rooms and 2 beds plus living space.  I will still never return to that hotel, apparently they way overbooked all the rooms so if you got there late, you had to take what they had, but that does not work when you have 4 people in a 2 person room! 

I hope this trip goes well and you have no issues this time around! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> This vacation has already been so blessed by the generosity and kindness of others:  the baseball tickets we have been so kindly gifted by my friend.  The free park and fly package as a customer service gesture by the Days Hotel.  Jake's free roundtrip airfare, and one of my fares also free, thanks to Jetblue's True Blue points program.  All I could think of was......wouldn't it be nice if we could pay a little of this pixie dust forward?    Now, it won't make a huge impact on her overall cost ($138 US will essentially only save them just under $200 Canadian....and on a $472 USD flight, that still means they will be out of pocket about $475 Canadian....even AFTER the fare credit is applied) but hopefully it would help a little.  I have messaged her mom and dad to see if they will take it....if so, I will contact Jetblue on Monday to see how exactly I go about transferring it over to her.  Hopefully that will be as easy as having them apply the credit to the Travel Bank.



Ahh that's such a great offer to Sunshine's parents, I hope they take you up on it! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, my gosh......you will not believe what Universal has now .
> 
> A friend sent me this link this afernoon......are you ready for it?
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/sugarplums-sweet-shop/
> 
> *Butterbeer fudge*  .  Remind me to pack some elastic-waist pants .



Already have that on my list for May/June trip! May have to bring some of it back home too!! We have 97 days til we leave!!!


----------



## pigletto

That's kind of you to transfer the credit to Sunshine. Such a shame about the flight going up so high! 

And butterbeer fudge?!?!?!?! . We are planning a Universal trip for either October 2016, or more likely January 2017 and I can not wait to try that!!!


----------



## shalom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> After getting off the phone, though, I had a thought:  the Jetblue agent told me that the credit (which was deposited to my travel bank) is fully transferrable.  Sunshine hasn't yet booked her seats for our April trip (I think I mentioned her dad is still waiting, and hoping, for a substantial drop from the painful $472 US that its currently sitting at).....so wouldn't it be nice if her parents would take that credit to offset her costs?



Good on you for taking advantage of that opportunity.    If Jetblue will discount after the fact, it's doubly a pity that they didn't make their reservations when the rates were low.  Hope the rate goes down for them, and I'm sure I'm not alone in that.  



dsmom said:


> That's why I can't eat dates, they look like roaches to me.



I like dates, so I have convinced all the kids that dates are the cockroach of the fruit world, meaning I get more of whatever I make with dates in it.    Had them convinced for a long time that shrimp were big ol' "bugs of the sea" as well, but unfortunately grandma got eldest to give fried shrimp a try, and that was the end of that ploy.  Now I gotta make boatloads of shrimp whatever in order to get some.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sk8jdgca said:


> There is one on Wednesday evening!
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Evening-Dining-Experiences.aspx



You are correct!  I had forgotten about that one.....probably because I wasn't sure if the kids would really enjoy the menu there.  If the Wednesday character dinner had been at the Trattoria del Porto, it would have been perfect!



Tricia's mom said:


> View attachment 152602
> Could this possibly be the Bo But na family ???



It isn't, but OMG!  So perfect!    I seriously *need* those window clings.....off to check Amazon and see what I can come up with!



Monykalyn said:


> Gina love the new avatar!  And you are gonna have to come to my part of the Staes so I can cook for you- goat cheese stuffed bacon wrapped dates in a balsamic reduction - mmmm- nearly everything's better with bacon



Thanks Monykalyn!  I like that the new Avatar, too.  It was time for a change.

Confession time (again):  I have also never had goat cheese.  But hey, if you're cooking and it comes wrapped in bacon, I'm willing to give this one a try . 



RocketCityMama said:


> 1900 Park Fare was 2nd best character experience for us, we liked Ohana number 1, but enjoyed both. Character interaction at both were amazing when we went.  The Mad Hatter is def a character!  I think you will all enjoy it!
> 
> I totally can relate, I have had horrible experiences and never returned and even after leaving information about the trip, it was horrible! Once we came to Orlando the day after Christmas, we did not arrive until midnight due to several huge traffic jams.  I think we booked The Crown or something like that downtown (you think I could remember that, but it was in 2008!) and there was the 4 of us, me, dh and the older 2 girls. We arrived, and there was a long long line of people checking in and/or complaining.  We finally got to the counter checked in and went to our room.  It was a small cramped room, with 1 bed for 4 people. No couch, pull out, nothing. So back downstairs we went to get in line with the rest of the guests who were there to complain.  The guy who was doing this (maybe even a mgr) was so rude, we said that room is not what we booked, 6 months ago! and that there was only 1 bed and 4 of us. He did not care, was basically told our problem, not his. We had been in the car for 16 hours, I was not in the mood and you better believe I went off.  I was the customer from hell I have no doubt, the real manager or whoever she was came over and apologized profusely and said she would take care of it.  She ended up calling another hotel down the road and comped us an executive suite with 2 rooms and 2 beds plus living space.  I will still never return to that hotel, apparently they way overbooked all the rooms so if you got there late, you had to take what they had, but that does not work when you have 4 people in a 2 person room!
> 
> I hope this trip goes well and you have no issues this time around!
> 
> Ahh that's such a great offer to Sunshine's parents, I hope they take you up on it!
> 
> Already have that on my list for May/June trip! May have to bring some of it back home too!! We have 97 days til we leave!!!



I will take one for the team, and make sure to taste-test that fudge to ensure its a worthy purchase for all of you guys who will be traveling after me.  Stay tuned, I'll keep you posted  .



pigletto said:


> That's kind of you to transfer the credit to Sunshine. Such a shame about the flight going up so high!
> 
> And butterbeer fudge?!?!?!?! . We are planning a Universal trip for either October 2016, or more likely January 2017 and I can not wait to try that!!!



I am really, really hoping that the fares drop dramatically once we are within the last 60 days before travel.....they often do that with Jetblue, like its one final attempt to fill the plane while there is still time.  I'm watching daily to ensure we don't miss the price plummet if it happens to occur.



shalom said:


> Good on you for taking advantage of that opportunity.    If Jetblue will discount after the fact, it's doubly a pity that they didn't make their reservations when the rates were low.  Hope the rate goes down for them, and I'm sure I'm not alone in that.
> 
> I like dates, so I have convinced all the kids that dates are the cockroach of the fruit world, meaning I get more of whatever I make with dates in it.    Had them convinced for a long time that shrimp were big ol' "bugs of the sea" as well, but unfortunately grandma got eldest to give fried shrimp a try, and that was the end of that ploy.  Now I gotta make boatloads of shrimp whatever in order to get some.



Jetblue will only credit you back the difference in the event of a price drop with no fee if it is within 14 days of purchase. After that, they assess you a $60 fee (so its usually not worth it).

Steve loves date squares....my mom will make them for him from time to time.  As for shrimp, there's another food I can't bear to eat.  Dad always said they reminded him of oversized garden grubs.  If they looked appetizing before that comment, they sure didn't afterward .


----------



## goofygal531

Gina,  JetBlue put the credit in your travel bank. More than likely, you will have to book the ticket for Sunshine and apply the payment from your travel bank along with her credit card for the remaining amount. I've done this before for a friend.

My flights also dropped, but I was two months out from booking. It was worth the $60 fee per ticket to receive a credit. After the fee, I was left with $300 credit.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

goofygal531 said:


> Gina,  JetBlue put the credit in your travel bank. More than likely, you will have to book the ticket for Sunshine and apply the payment from your travel bank along with her credit card for the remaining amount. I've done this before for a friend.
> 
> My flights also dropped, but I was two months out from booking. It was worth the $60 fee per ticket to receive a credit. After the fee, I was left with $300 credit.



You are absolutely correct about using the credit  .  I called JB over lunch today, and this rep told me exactly what you posted above (which is different than what the agent said on Friday).  I am glad I called and checked!  I have been in touch with Sunshine's dad, and I'm going to go ahead and book one of the legs of her flight (when they are ready to hit the "go" button on that issue) on their behalf.  Using my Mastercard, they will save an additional 2.5% as that credit card doesn't charge a foreign exchange fee (a perk that is fairly rare up here in Canada) so that will be another little added savings on top of the $138 credit.  He was more than happy with that solution so now we just wait patiently (okay, maybe not so patiently  ) for those fares to decline.  The more expensive of the two flights (the one from Buffalo to Orlando) is 42% empty still, and we hit our 60 day mark on Wednesday, so hopefully we'll see some positive changes soon!!


----------



## dixonsontour

I had an email from Sweet Tomatoes the other day and thought of you  They are offering breakfast at the I Drive location (not sure about others) saturday and sunday now. For $10 it included a drink and made to order omlet plus buffet. My DH isn't a salad person but for breakfast it sounded great.









 Your local _Sweet Tomatoes_: 6877 South Kirkman Rd., Orlando, FL 32819. (407) 363-1616


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dixonsontour said:


> I had an email from Sweet Tomatoes the other day and thought of you  They are offering breakfast at the I Drive location (not sure about others saturday and sunday now. For $10 it included a drink and made to order omlet plus buffet. My DH isn't a salad person but for breakfast it sounded great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your local _Sweet Tomatoes_: 6877 South Kirkman Rd., Orlando, FL 32819. (407) 363-1616




Oooohhhh.....thanks for that!!  What great information!  

That's a super reasonable price:  less than what we paid at Ponderosa over Christmas, and probably much MUCH fresher/healthier to boot.

This is on my must-do list for this year.  If not in April, then for sure in October!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have never had bread pudding, but as long as its date, raisin and vegetable-free, I'm all for giving it a try .


I hate to burst your Bo But Na bubble but there are raisins in the bread pudding.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> I hate to burst your Bo But Na bubble but there are raisins in the bread pudding.



Why, _*WHY*_ do people have to wreck perfectly good foods by putting raisins in them?!?!?!??!? 

PS....nice to see you back here.  I was starting to miss you a little .


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Why, _*WHY*_ do people have to wreck perfectly good foods by putting raisins in them?!?!?!??!?
> 
> PS....nice to see you back here.  I was starting to miss you a little .


My sister has a t-shirt  with a picture of a cookie on it, and it says "Raisins are the reason I have trust issues."


----------



## dixonsontour

If we give it a try in May I'll let you know. Only thing stopping me is we usually do park early entry for our first day due to time difference from UK.

Checked and it is just the I drive one with breakfast, Lake Buena Vista and Kissimmee don't open for breakfast.


----------



## samheatherwhite

I have to agree with you when it comes to raisins. They don't belong in yummy things like cookies! I was especially startled to find them in the treacle fudge, EEWW!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> PS....nice to see you back here.  I was starting to miss you a little .



Just a little.....that's all the luv I get?


----------



## dennise

You


dancin Disney style said:


> Well, I'm disappointed.  I was hoping to be first but I've been scooped.  It's also pretty darn cold where I am too.  Strictly indoor activities today!  I put a rather large turkey in the oven at 9am so that I couldn't even think about going out.
> 
> I think this afternoon calls for a fuzzy blanket, cup of tea and movie.


 have to be right on the ball to get ahead of M Ross!


----------



## dennise

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *There are really, really wonderful people in this world .*
> 
> 
> This entry is about the kindness of one of them .
> 
> 
> About a month ago (give or take a little.....it was after our return from our Christmas trip), the boys and I were downstairs watching TV together one evening:  a basketball game, to be specific (but knowing my sports-loving guys, you had probably already guessed that).  Jake had just nicely returned a few days before from a bus trip to Cleveland where he had watched his beloved Toronto Raptors get shamed by the amazing Lebron James and his Cavalier teammates.   Even though Toronto lost, he was still oozing about how much fun it was to watch “his” team play in another team’s venue.....there’s just something very fun about having the chance to watch one of your home teams compete outside of your local stadiums and arenas.  We reminisced about how much fun it was to watch the Raps play in Orlando back at Christmas 2012, and how we had wished that the scheduled would have allowed us to do so again on our most recent vacation (but sadly, this year Toronto was nowhere near Orlando on the dates that we were there).   They casually inquired if I had thought to check and see if the Toronto Blue Jays were scheduled to be in Tampa on any days of our April trip, and I laughed.....what were the chances of that?  It was unlikely, at best......and besides, with Sunshine now joining us in April and our dollar on a massive and consistent slide, tickets for four wouldn’t be in our budget anyway.  The conversation eventually turned elsewhere and the original question was forgotten.
> 
> 
> A few days later, Steve and I were enjoying a relaxing evening by the fireplace.....he was fiddling on his tablet, and I was surfing the net on my laptop.   That discussion popped into my head, and I thought, what the heck....let’s check the game schedule and rule that out (so that when Jake asked again....and I knew he would!...I could assure him that it was a non-issue anyway).  A couple of clicks of the keyboard, and I had the  Jays 2016 game schedule on the screen.
> 
> 
> *No. Way . * We fly in on the 24th of April, and fly home on May 3rd.  So you can imagine my shock when I see that the Blue Jays are slated to play in Tampa for a three game road trip spanning April 29th, April 30th, and May 1st.
> 
> 
> _What are the chances of that? _
> 
> 
> Steve and I discussed it at length.....it almost seemed like fate!  Yet, our budget was being stretched by adding both Jake and Sunshine to the plans for this vacation (remember, this was originally supposed to be a couples trip after our big family affair at Christmastime).  We knew we had extra dining costs to account for, Jake’s airfare to factor in, and Universal passes for the two kids yet to buy.  Every nightly newscast was preaching gloom and doom for the value of our dollar and predicting a steady decline, possibly to the low 60-cent range, without any foreshadowing of a recovery until sometime in late 2017.   It really felt irresponsible, financially-speaking, to buy the tickets.   But yet, it seemed to be a total shame to miss an opportunity that really did seem like it involved more than just good timing on our part.
> 
> 
> I lamented the conundrum to a few folks who I knew would understand our dilemma:  I bent my mom’s ear.  I discussed it here on the Dis (lots of other Canadians are also feeling our exchange rate pain, so I knew there’d be LOTS of understanding on the boards).  I chatted about it to some friends.  After endless debate with the boys over many nightly dinners, we resigned ourselves to the fact that we should probably just take a pass.  It was the responsible thing to do.
> 
> 
> Then, we had the most generous offer extended to us by a friend:  knowing about the game, and all the considerations which were keeping us from splurging on the extra event for our vacation, she reached out to us and said she wanted to gift the tickets to our family.  I was flattered, flabbergasted, and speechless all at the same time.  Let’s just say that I’m not very accustomed to being the recipient of that kind of random, undeserved, unexpected generosity.  All three of us were so touched and our hearts so warmed by the incredible offer, but we couldn’t possibly accept......and that’s what I told her.
> 
> 
> This friend and I talked often in the days after that.....she truly wanted us to accept her offer.  I was way too overwhelmed to accept.  My momma raised me to live life by the *“Tis better to give than to receive” *philosophy, and this was so far outside of my comfort zone that I wasn’t sure how to process it.  We had some very thought provoking discussions, though, where she reminded me that sometimes people need to learn to be good receivers as well as good givers.   I began to really sense that this was something that she really, truly wanted to do for us.
> 
> 
> With the most grateful hearts, we eventually accepted her very kind, very wonderful, very awesome gift.  It still overwhelms me....it overwhelms all of us, for that matter .  I hope she reads this entry and can know how truly appreciative we all are.  Her friendship alone has been such a blessing to me.......these tickets are just a happy bonus.
> 
> 
> So......our non-park event for Saturday, April 30th is taking us out of Orlando on a little road trip!   We’ll be sporting our finest fan wear and cheering on our beloved Blue Jays at Tropicana Field in St. Petersburg as they face the Tampa Bay rays at 6:10 pm .  Our seats are simply *amazing* .... Fieldside box, smack dab between the Jays dugout and the bull pen.  I swear the only way we could be closer to the action is if we were asked to stand in for Josh Donaldson at third base.
> 
> 
> Jake informs me the other day_.....”Now mom, don’t be insulted by this, because I don’t mean anything bad by it at all.  I know you have some awesome things planned for our trip, and I am looking forward to them all....but you know what I’m most excited for?  The Jays game in Tampa.  I* seriously* cannot wait!”._
> 
> 
> Jake and Steve have authentic player jerseys that they will be happily sporting on game day.  I have bought new Jays t-shirts for myself and Sunshine (matching, because we’re hokey like that! ) and co-ordinating bandanas for our hair in a perfect Blue Jays blue colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that our T’s are Canadian red, while the guys will be in the official Jays blue.  Sunshine was so excited when she saw my purchases, she literally squealed right out loud_.  (An amusing aside....her dad, who is a HUGE Jays fan, is simply dying know she is going to a Jays game while we’re in Orlando.  I think he almost passed out when he heard the news ).  _
> 
> 
> We hope to check out the ray tank located in the outfield (its apparently a joint venture between the Florida Aquarium and the Tampa Bay Rays.....we can even feed them for a small fee!) and of course, since we’ve never visited the Gulf region before, we’ll probably leave early in the day so we can stop at one of the beaches while we’re in town.   Of course, weather will be a factor in those plans so we’ll watch and finalize the day’s itinerary a little closer to game day.
> 
> 
> Sunshine, artsy gal that she is, is already planning to adorn our cheeks with little red maple leafs and Blue Jays temporary tattoos.  Jake is about to experience a sporting event with a decidedly female influence for the very first time.  I have always been “one of the guys” when it comes to our family’s sports pursuits, but Sunshine.....she’s all girl.  This is going to be a fun change!
> 
> 
> To the very amazing lady who is making this all possible.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know that we will pay forward your kindness.  I’m not yet sure how, or when, or for whom, but the moment will come .
> 
> 
> Thank you, from all of us .


You will love the game, I had never been to a major league game until one in Tampa.   My head was on a swivel just looking at the surroundings.   Happy you were gifted tickets, I think it was Karma, I have never forgotten how generous you were with "The T Shirt".


----------



## dancin Disney style

dennise said:


> You
> 
> have to be right on the ball to get ahead of M Ross!


It's actually a conspiracy. Third only to who shot JFK and the Caramilk secret.


----------



## dennise

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Dining *
> 
> 
> Our restaurant picks are often one of the most discussed, most changed, and sometimes most anticipated aspects of our trips.  It’s no secret that we enjoy dining out on our vacations:  the USA offers a much wider variety of chain restaurants than we have here at home (we are regularly teased and tempted by many of their commercials on our US TV stations) and Disney’s establishments excepted , prices and portions are almost always superior to the bigger name restaurants here in Canada.  We have very rarely been disappointed in the value we receive for the price paid while in the USA, and sometimes were are bowled over by just how good….and how cheap!.....you can eat in Orlando.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, we almost never have a bad service experience, either.  Especially in Orlando…._maybe because there is so much competition?_....we find the servers to be, on the whole, absolutely fantastic.  Out of the 9 trips we have enjoyed so far, we can count the number of bad service experiences pretty much on one hand.
> 
> 
> Up until this point, we have generally tried to incorporate somewhere new on each vacation (in much the same spirit as we have approached the Orlando attractions).  This time, though, we have Sunshine to consider…..and she is _so excited_ to try some of the places that she has seen our photos of from past trips.  She also has a few of her own US favourites that she is dying to return to…..so for the most part, we’re making this trip all about the kids.  Steve and I will be back in October for two weeks to make up for lost time, but it will be much longer before Jake and Sunshine are back to the City Beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sunshine’s birthday is the day we leave for Buffalo (and we plan to leave home early enough in the day to arrive there in time to enjoy our evening meal), so picking our Buffalo dinner location was easy.  It will be her favourite USA dining chain, Chili’s (yep, cue another squeal and happy dance…..which is exactly what she did when I told her where were taking her for her birthday dinner).  We plan to get her a birthday cake on the day we arrive, but so far we’re torn between a fancy cake from the Publix bakery or something from the new Carlos Bakery in the Florida Mall.  The crowd stories at Carlos make me cringe, but I want it to be special for her (though I have heard GREAT things about the Publix cakes….and my gosh, some of them are cute).  I still have to check and see the price differences between the two options, too.  We’ll defer the enjoyment of a cake until the day we arrive in Orlando so we can easily store the leftovers and partake of them throughout the week.
> 
> 
> Most of the other non-park restaurants on the official plan will make you all cringe, I am sure, but they are favourites of the kids.  Let’s just say their palettes are less developed than ours .  Those choices include the every-elegant Steak & Shake, Cici’s Pizza, Golden Corral, Friendly’s, Millers Ale House (okay, that’s a great one!), and Flippers (the latter which we will probably order for delivery to the villa on a night where we just don’t feel like going out).  Perhaps we will be able to convince them to upgrade to something a little more elegant on an evening or two....even Olive Garden from Friendly’s would be a nice step up.  You can tell these two are college students, can’t you?
> 
> 
> For our SeaWorld days, we have already purchased the all-day dining plans for both dates.  That way we can eat and drink at our leisure, and don’t all need to stay together the entire time.  Especially on our second day, if the kids want to go one way and Steve and I want to go another, they’ll easily be able to do so with their dining and quick queue bracelets handily on their wrists.  We find the choices on the all day dining plan are excellent….fajitas, pulled pork, chicken, burgers, wraps, pizza, cheesesteak, pretty much whatever you can think of.  I love that they have fresh fruit available as sides, and Steve will get his plan value out of the chocolate cake alone.  Calories don’t count on vacation, right?
> 
> 
> For Aquatica, we’ll have lunch at the Waterstone Grill (it’s a much better option, quality-wise, than the Banana Beach Buffet) and have dinner offsite after the park has closed.
> 
> 
> At Universal, we I have pre-purchased the quick service dining plan for one of our lunches.  We will most likely use it at Simpsons Fast Food Boulevard (Jake is a HUGE Simpsons fan and has yet to see the new Springfield) or in either of Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks (for the Harry Potter experience).  In addition to the entrée and drink under the QS plan, we will also each be able to get a snack of our choosing and second beverage.  There are always tons of snacks we love at the Universal parks, with Butterbeer, the Big Pink Donuts, and ice cream at Florean Fortescue’s being high among them .
> 
> 
> The other two Universal days are tentatively slated for Finnegan’s (at the Studios) and Confisco Grille (at IOA).  With the 20% off we receive as Premier AP holders, it means we get an awesome table service meal at a Quick Service price.  The meal and mini golf also holds a certain appeal, though, especially with Margaritaville as an option (the atmosphere there is great!)…..so one of these two table service meals might be swapped out at the last minute for the golf and dine package.
> 
> 
> A good portion of our breakfasts will be prepared and eaten at the villa….lighter stuff like yogurt, fruit and cereal to offset our larger restaurant meals.  Breakfast is included at our park and fly hotel, as well as at our SeaWorld hotel (for our extra two nights following our week-long stay at SVR), both buffets so we’ll definitely take advantage of those.  Unless the buffet at the Residence Inn SeaWorld has changed since our 2012 stay, it is absolutely excellent and provides a ton of choices, both hot and cold. I also think that continental breakfast items (muffins, pastries, fruit) are provided under the SeaWorld all day dining plan, so that’s an option for those two days as well.
> 
> 
> We aren’t sure what we will do for meals on the day we head to Tampa for the Rays/Jays game .  I’m not hugely keen on dining at the stadium, so maybe we’ll opt for a late lunch and then dinner somewhere nicer afterward…..or a light lunch before the beach and an earlier dinner before we head to the field.  Some additional research on dining options in St. Petersburg is definitely warranted between now and trip time.
> 
> 
> We have a character breakfast booked at the Grand Floridian for one of the days, later in the morning so that the meal is much more of a brunch than a breakfast.  While we would have much rather had a character meal that featured the Universal characters over the Disney ones, there isn’t anything offered on a Wednesday (which is the only day that we have open for that activity).   Sunshine has never done a character meal before, so it’s important for us to give her that experience.   The Grand Floridian meal features five characters (the most of any Disney character dining…..Chef Mickeys is the only other which I could find with five characters in attendance at any given time) and the food gets pretty decent reviews, so hopefully we will feel this was a good-value choice.  At about $150 after tax and tip….and a whopping $210 Canadian after the 40% exchange is factored in….I sure hope it doesn’t disappoint!!
> 
> 
> For snacks, Krispy Kreme in Kissimmee is a MUST.  Ditto to Twistee Treat.  Sunshine, in particular, is dying to try them both…..and the boys have been dreaming of the *hot doughnuts now* sign since Christmas .
> 
> 
> We have a couple of dinners planned for the villa (we intend to make use of the grills for burgers and accompaniments on at least one evening….the other night is up in the air).  Sometimes a night or two of non-restaurant food is just what the doctor ordered…..we have a family of sensitive tummies, and all the eating out can get quite corrosive after a while .
> 
> 
> So, that’s the plan so far……all subject to change before the end of April.  Probably *multiple* times at that.  As I read this over, I am longing to weave an Olive Garden….or a Hash House A Go Go…..or a TGI Fridays…..or even a Bubbalous Bodacious Barbecue (or better yet, a 4 Rivers…..*still *on my to-do list!) into the itinerary.  So perhaps I’ll have to sharpen the pencil and see what we can come up with .
> 
> 
> *66 days to go!*


Millers Ale House(being Millers) is a must this ye


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Dining *
> 
> 
> Our restaurant picks are often one of the most discussed, most changed, and sometimes most anticipated aspects of our trips.  It’s no secret that we enjoy dining out on our vacations:  the USA offers a much wider variety of chain restaurants than we have here at home (we are regularly teased and tempted by many of their commercials on our US TV stations) and Disney’s establishments excepted , prices and portions are almost always superior to the bigger name restaurants here in Canada.  We have very rarely been disappointed in the value we receive for the price paid while in the USA, and sometimes were are bowled over by just how good….and how cheap!.....you can eat in Orlando.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, we almost never have a bad service experience, either.  Especially in Orlando…._maybe because there is so much competition?_....we find the servers to be, on the whole, absolutely fantastic.  Out of the 9 trips we have enjoyed so far, we can count the number of bad service experiences pretty much on one hand.
> 
> 
> Up until this point, we have generally tried to incorporate somewhere new on each vacation (in much the same spirit as we have approached the Orlando attractions).  This time, though, we have Sunshine to consider…..and she is _so excited_ to try some of the places that she has seen our photos of from past trips.  She also has a few of her own US favourites that she is dying to return to…..so for the most part, we’re making this trip all about the kids.  Steve and I will be back in October for two weeks to make up for lost time, but it will be much longer before Jake and Sunshine are back to the City Beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sunshine’s birthday is the day we leave for Buffalo (and we plan to leave home early enough in the day to arrive there in time to enjoy our evening meal), so picking our Buffalo dinner location was easy.  It will be her favourite USA dining chain, Chili’s (yep, cue another squeal and happy dance…..which is exactly what she did when I told her where were taking her for her birthday dinner).  We plan to get her a birthday cake on the day we arrive, but so far we’re torn between a fancy cake from the Publix bakery or something from the new Carlos Bakery in the Florida Mall.  The crowd stories at Carlos make me cringe, but I want it to be special for her (though I have heard GREAT things about the Publix cakes….and my gosh, some of them are cute).  I still have to check and see the price differences between the two options, too.  We’ll defer the enjoyment of a cake until the day we arrive in Orlando so we can easily store the leftovers and partake of them throughout the week.
> 
> 
> Most of the other non-park restaurants on the official plan will make you all cringe, I am sure, but they are favourites of the kids.  Let’s just say their palettes are less developed than ours .  Those choices include the every-elegant Steak & Shake, Cici’s Pizza, Golden Corral, Friendly’s, Millers Ale House (okay, that’s a great one!), and Flippers (the latter which we will probably order for delivery to the villa on a night where we just don’t feel like going out).  Perhaps we will be able to convince them to upgrade to something a little more elegant on an evening or two....even Olive Garden from Friendly’s would be a nice step up.  You can tell these two are college students, can’t you?
> 
> 
> For our SeaWorld days, we have already purchased the all-day dining plans for both dates.  That way we can eat and drink at our leisure, and don’t all need to stay together the entire time.  Especially on our second day, if the kids want to go one way and Steve and I want to go another, they’ll easily be able to do so with their dining and quick queue bracelets handily on their wrists.  We find the choices on the all day dining plan are excellent….fajitas, pulled pork, chicken, burgers, wraps, pizza, cheesesteak, pretty much whatever you can think of.  I love that they have fresh fruit available as sides, and Steve will get his plan value out of the chocolate cake alone.  Calories don’t count on vacation, right?
> 
> 
> For Aquatica, we’ll have lunch at the Waterstone Grill (it’s a much better option, quality-wise, than the Banana Beach Buffet) and have dinner offsite after the park has closed.
> 
> 
> At Universal, we I have pre-purchased the quick service dining plan for one of our lunches.  We will most likely use it at Simpsons Fast Food Boulevard (Jake is a HUGE Simpsons fan and has yet to see the new Springfield) or in either of Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks (for the Harry Potter experience).  In addition to the entrée and drink under the QS plan, we will also each be able to get a snack of our choosing and second beverage.  There are always tons of snacks we love at the Universal parks, with Butterbeer, the Big Pink Donuts, and ice cream at Florean Fortescue’s being high among them .
> 
> 
> The other two Universal days are tentatively slated for Finnegan’s (at the Studios) and Confisco Grille (at IOA).  With the 20% off we receive as Premier AP holders, it means we get an awesome table service meal at a Quick Service price.  The meal and mini golf also holds a certain appeal, though, especially with Margaritaville as an option (the atmosphere there is great!)…..so one of these two table service meals might be swapped out at the last minute for the golf and dine package.
> 
> 
> A good portion of our breakfasts will be prepared and eaten at the villa….lighter stuff like yogurt, fruit and cereal to offset our larger restaurant meals.  Breakfast is included at our park and fly hotel, as well as at our SeaWorld hotel (for our extra two nights following our week-long stay at SVR), both buffets so we’ll definitely take advantage of those.  Unless the buffet at the Residence Inn SeaWorld has changed since our 2012 stay, it is absolutely excellent and provides a ton of choices, both hot and cold. I also think that continental breakfast items (muffins, pastries, fruit) are provided under the SeaWorld all day dining plan, so that’s an option for those two days as well.
> 
> 
> We aren’t sure what we will do for meals on the day we head to Tampa for the Rays/Jays game .  I’m not hugely keen on dining at the stadium, so maybe we’ll opt for a late lunch and then dinner somewhere nicer afterward…..or a light lunch before the beach and an earlier dinner before we head to the field.  Some additional research on dining options in St. Petersburg is definitely warranted between now and trip time.
> 
> 
> We have a character breakfast booked at the Grand Floridian for one of the days, later in the morning so that the meal is much more of a brunch than a breakfast.  While we would have much rather had a character meal that featured the Universal characters over the Disney ones, there isn’t anything offered on a Wednesday (which is the only day that we have open for that activity).   Sunshine has never done a character meal before, so it’s important for us to give her that experience.   The Grand Floridian meal features five characters (the most of any Disney character dining…..Chef Mickeys is the only other which I could find with five characters in attendance at any given time) and the food gets pretty decent reviews, so hopefully we will feel this was a good-value choice.  At about $150 after tax and tip….and a whopping $210 Canadian after the 40% exchange is factored in….I sure hope it doesn’t disappoint!!
> 
> 
> For snacks, Krispy Kreme in Kissimmee is a MUST.  Ditto to Twistee Treat.  Sunshine, in particular, is dying to try them both…..and the boys have been dreaming of the *hot doughnuts now* sign since Christmas .
> 
> 
> We have a couple of dinners planned for the villa (we intend to make use of the grills for burgers and accompaniments on at least one evening….the other night is up in the air).  Sometimes a night or two of non-restaurant food is just what the doctor ordered…..we have a family of sensitive tummies, and all the eating out can get quite corrosive after a while .
> 
> 
> So, that’s the plan so far……all subject to change before the end of April.  Probably *multiple* times at that.  As I read this over, I am longing to weave an Olive Garden….or a Hash House A Go Go…..or a TGI Fridays…..or even a Bubbalous Bodacious Barbecue (or better yet, a 4 Rivers…..*still *on my to-do list!) into the itinerary.  So perhaps I’ll have to sharpen the pencil and see what we can come up with .
> 
> 
> *66 days to go!*





dancin Disney style said:


> It's actually a conspiracy. Third only to who shot JFK and the Caramilk secret.


Haha, too funny, love reading this!


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> It's actually a conspiracy. Third only to who shot JFK and the Caramilk secret.


Wow!  I score higher than Jimmy Hoffa?

Gulp!  Perhaps I should be careful what I say, or I might end up LIKE Jimmy Hoffa...


----------



## chiamarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Can I admit that I've never had guacamole?  Or avacado in any form?    I've only tried Tequila once, and I think that scarred me for life .  Whew-ee!
> 
> I'll run Rocco's by Steve, and if he's up for it, I'll hold you to your offer and we'll meet ya there in October .



Haha, the other thing I was gonna add was that they have a wonderful homemade churro dessert!   Sooo, maybe Rocco's isn't for you?   I mean this in the nicest way possible buuuut,, do you live under a rock!?   No Guac?!  NO AVOCADOS!?!??!    And I could do with or without tequila (not much of a drinker).   But Umm seriously, avocado's are SO good for you, and so good.  And they make such a good, healthy alternative to other foods that are bad (like, on the rare occasion that I actually cook; or make things; like deviled eggs; don't add mayo, ad avaacado's; yes the green makes them look a little differen't, but SO GOOD; and I never use Mayo on sandwhichs anymore; just spread on some avacado's; I haven't tried it yet; but I have seen recipes on pinterest to make cookies or brownies with avacados instead of butter)  Sheesh, yes, I am walking advertisement for them.  I will go tag you in my facebook post from a few days ago, maybe that will help get you to try them.....


----------



## Dynamoliz

I was thinking the same thing Chiamarie. Maybe Rocco's not such a good choice for Gina. I can't imagine she'd like anything with cilantro in it either, and already said she doesn't like spicy, add in no avocados, and she'll have slim pickin's on the menu. I do thank whomever first suggested it though because I looked over the menu and it all looks delish to me! There's something for everyone's taste buds and wallets in Orlando, and not enough vacation days to fit them all in as it is, so shame for Gina to waste it on something she may not enjoy.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Wow!  I score higher than Jimmy Hoffa?
> 
> Gulp!  Perhaps I should be careful what I say, or I might end up LIKE Jimmy Hoffa...


Didn't you stash him under Parliament Hill?


----------



## dancin Disney style

For anyone watching airfares out of BUF.  They are dropping!  I've been watching my own twice a day now for a loooooong while.  On Saturday I was able to change my return flight for $0 from the 10:10pm to the 9:25pm.  Still kind of late but I like this option better.

This morning my mom said that her neighbour had just decided to investigate a March Break trip to FL.  I poked around on SW looking at the MB weekend dates and there are PLENTY of very affordable options....$113-$157 and up.  Again I looked at my own dates and they are down to $103.

My feeling is that with the majority of BUF travellers being Canadian  sales are down so the fares are dropping.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> My sister has a t-shirt  with a picture of a cookie on it, and it says "Raisins are the reason I have trust issues."



LOL, I love it!!     And I'm so glad I'm not the only one who feels that way  .



dixonsontour said:


> If we give it a try in May I'll let you know. Only thing stopping me is we usually do park early entry for our first day due to time difference from UK.
> 
> *Checked and it is just the I drive one with breakfast, Lake Buena Vista and Kissimmee don't open for breakfast.*



We noticed that, too.  It's looking like we'll give it a whirl in April, probably on one of our Universal days (since there is no early entry for us this trip, the kids just have regular tickets so even if they extend that perk to passholders like they did last year at that time we can't just leave the kids at the gate for an hour while we go have a little pre-park-opening fun ).    I will let you know how we like it!  There will be photos, of course .



samheatherwhite said:


> I have to agree with you when it comes to raisins. They don't belong in yummy things like cookies! I was especially startled to find them in the treacle fudge, EEWW!



Yup, we had wanted to try the treacle fudge last May until we discovered what was buried in it.  If people want to add them to their granola or even a muffin, I can live with that (just not eat it).  But waaahhhh!! 



dancin Disney style said:


> Just a little.....that's all the luv I get?
> View attachment 152692



I didn't want you to get a swelled head  .  Just doin' my part to keep you humble .



dennise said:


> You
> 
> have to be right on the ball to get ahead of M Ross!



I have given up trying.  He's too sharp for moi .



dennise said:


> You will love the game, I had never been to a major league game until one in Tampa.   My head was on a swivel just looking at the surroundings.   Happy you were gifted tickets, I think it was Karma, I have never forgotten how generous you were with "The T Shirt".



Aw, that was just a little thing.  It gave me such joy to pass that along to your grandson!

We are so super excited about the game at Tropicana Field!!  Jake is interested to see if it seems as "dark" inside the stadium as it appears on TV.  



dancin Disney style said:


> It's actually a conspiracy. Third only to who shot JFK and the Caramilk secret.



Do we have no secrets?!?!?  No secrets at all?!?!? 



dennise said:


> Millers Ale House(being Millers) is a must this ye
> 
> Haha, too funny, love reading this!



Have you been to Millers before, or will this be a first visit for you guys?

We plan to go on a Thursday, just so Steve can get his beloved prime rib.  Its so crazy affordable there, I almost feel guilty every time we pay the bill.



bankr63 said:


> Wow!  I score higher than Jimmy Hoffa?
> 
> Gulp!  Perhaps I should be careful what I say, or I might end up LIKE Jimmy Hoffa...



No worries here Munro, we've got your back!  



chiamarie said:


> Haha, the other thing I was gonna add was that they have a wonderful homemade churro dessert!   Sooo, maybe Rocco's isn't for you?   I mean this in the nicest way possible buuuut,, do you live under a rock!?   No Guac?!  NO AVOCADOS!?!??!    And I could do with or without tequila (not much of a drinker).   But Umm seriously, avocado's are SO good for you, and so good.  And they make such a good, healthy alternative to other foods that are bad (like, on the rare occasion that I actually cook; or make things; like deviled eggs; don't add mayo, ad avaacado's; yes the green makes them look a little differen't, but SO GOOD; and I never use Mayo on sandwhichs anymore; just spread on some avacado's; I haven't tried it yet; but I have seen recipes on pinterest to make cookies or brownies with avacados instead of butter)  Sheesh, yes, I am walking advertisement for them.  I will go tag you in my facebook post from a few days ago, maybe that will help get you to try them.....



More like under a snowbank than under a rock, but I guess the effect is essentially the same .

We could always meet for churros  .... they look like they are right up my alley.  And since I've never had one before, it would still be counted as "broadening my horizons", right? 

In my defense, I was raised in a rather unadventurous home when it came to mealtime.  Meat, potatoes (grown in my dad's garden), veggies (also from the garden), and homemade bread baked by mom.  We topped it off with a from-scratch dessert, also whipped up by mom in her little kitchen.  My dad never ate pizza or spaghetti even once in his lifetime (he considered both to be exotic dishes ) so I come by my dietary cautiousness honestly!!



Dynamoliz said:


> I was thinking the same thing Chiamarie. Maybe Rocco's not such a good choice for Gina. I can't imagine she'd like anything with cilantro in it either, and already said she doesn't like spicy, add in no avocados, and she'll have slim pickin's on the menu. I do thank whomever first suggested it though because I looked over the menu and it all looks delish to me! There's something for everyone's taste buds and wallets in Orlando, and not enough vacation days to fit them all in as it is, so shame for Gina to waste it on something she may not enjoy.



I would like non-spicy beef in a tortilla, with a little shredded cheese on the top.  Perhaps I could order off the kids menu!



dancin Disney style said:


> Didn't you stash him under Parliament Hill?



Loose lips!!  



dancin Disney style said:


> For anyone watching airfares out of BUF.  They are dropping!  I've been watching my own twice a day now for a loooooong while.  On Saturday I was able to change my return flight for $0 from the 10:10pm to the 9:25pm.  Still kind of late but I like this option better.
> 
> This morning my mom said that her neighbour had just decided to investigate a March Break trip to FL.  I poked around on SW looking at the MB weekend dates and there are PLENTY of very affordable options....$113-$157 and up.  Again I looked at my own dates and they are down to $103.
> 
> My feeling is that with the majority of BUF travellers being Canadian  sales are down so the fares are dropping.



Oh, I hope Jetblue hears you!!  So far, Jetblue prices are holding steady on April 24th and May 3rd, the days we need the fares to plummet.....even though the plane is still showing as 40-50% empty.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Car rental :*


Securing a decent car rental rate is always a source of entertainment in the months that precede one of our vacations.  Like every other trip cost, it’s hugely impacted this year by our low Canadian dollar….. a high car rental price in USD is even more dreadful when converted to Canadian funds .


Travelling as a foursome, we knew we would need sufficient people space as well as adequate luggage space.  And since two of my people are blessed with longer legs and broach shoulders, little cars need not apply .


For a while, we had several reservations for vehicles in various car classes:  an SUV, a premium, and mini van and a full size car.  In each case, we stuck with either Dollar or Alamo, the two companies that will allow us to go straight to the garage (regardless of the avenue through which we booked).  Each option offered its own particular benefits…..the SUV allowing more comfortable seating for the kids in the rear seats, the mini van offering the most space overall, the premium being the most luxurious and with the greater amount of upgrades and features, and the full size car providing the space we need at the lowest price.  We figured the dangling question of which one to choose would eventually answer itself in one form or another.


So, I ran prices through carrentalsavers.com on a daily basis for months and months on end. I checked rates through Dollar’s City Special promo and Alamo’s Insider program.  I monitored prices on Hotwire and Expedia Canada.  And then, we found it:  a very acceptable 10-day rental through RBC Travel for a full size car with Dollar.


A big shout out goes to fellow Diser @pigletto , who introduced me to rentals through RBC Travel several years ago and who, by sharing her experiences, has saved me a bundle over the past few years .  The rentals through RBC Travel often meet (and regularly even *beat*) the best prices I can find through the US booking engines and offered the added perk of being billed in Canadian funds (saving us, right now, 40%+ right off the top).  We love being able to pre-pay our rental fees before the trip as well (there’s just something comforting about being on a fully paid for vacation!) and if we have accumulated any reward points on our RBC Visa, we’re able to apply those to the cost and reduce the price a little more.


The only drawback this time was that the great rates were only on full size cars or smaller, so that automatically excluded the mini van, SUV and premium that we had been considering had the price been right (just as expected, there was the decision being made for us!!).  We booked the full size car and haven’t looked back.  Our total out of pocket cost, including taxes and fees, was under $175 Canadian.  A quick call to Dollar after booking resulted in Steve’s Dollar Express membership information being added to the reservation, so we can skip the counter and head straight to the garage on arrival.  Sure beats our 2 hour wait for a vehicle from Budget in at Christmas!


Our only concern now is luggage.  We’ll try to get an Impala if at all possible, as they offer the most trunk space for our four full size suitcases.  We may try to all travel without carry-ons (or maybe just one for the four of us) to help minimize the baggage battle.  Having a washer and our dryer in the villa means that we can travel without less clothing to begin with, and being late April/early May, we don’t need to pack hoodies or jeans unless the weather is forecast to be unseasonably cold.


*We leave for Buffalo exactly two months from today!  *


----------



## tortilla24

Loving your PTR! We're heading out in June and I can't wait!


----------



## JaxDad

Okay, so no alcohol, avocado, raisins, dates, goat cheese, ... Did I miss anything?

I think you could save a lot of money on your trip by just packing a couple of these:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Okay, so no alcohol, avocado, raisins, dates, goat cheese, ... Did I miss anything?
> 
> I think you could save a lot of money on your trip by just packing a couple of these:
> 
> View attachment 152821



Cream cheese, sour cream, yogurt, and mayonnaise. All of those items make me want to gag, too.   Oh yes....and seafood (all of it).  Otherwise, I am ridiculously easy to please  .

How did you know that I *adore* Wonder bread!  I am having myself a peanut butter sandwich on Wonder white (no butter, that's gross too....just the PB and bread) as we speak.



tortilla24 said:


> Loving your PTR! We're heading out in June and I can't wait!



 tortilla!  Glad to have you joining in!  Your trip will be here before you know it .  I see you have started a PTR, off to read up on your plans right now.....


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> Didn't you stash him under Parliament Hill?


Okay, so now everyone knows what happened to the Golden Girls' former driver...


----------



## sk8jdgca

I've been happy using RBC travel and my points. I've yet to use dollar..their reviews have scared me...talk me into it.
I don't know how you will do with 4 people and luggage. The three of us always have to put luggage in the back seat and swish my son. (However we are 2 women and a clothes horse boy. )


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Do we have no secrets?!?!?  No secrets at all?!?!?


No



bankr63 said:


> Okay, so now everyone knows what happened to the Golden Girls' former driver...


Not to worry......I won't tell anyone to look under the kitty condos.


----------



## Monykalyn

We did a fullsize car last year with 5 of us for two weeks; course it helped that we had to keep the luggage down as we had to pay for bags on Allegiant. Definitely LOVE having fullsize washer and dryer in condo. I actually did a couple loads mid week while onsite at Disney too-was resort switch day (moving to Beach Club), had the little pool to myself right by the laundry at Caribbean Beach while I ate my Mickey Waffle (actually one of my favorite mornings even doing laundry).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Full size car trick.....actually any size car....
If all the luggage doesn't fit in the trunk use the front seat for bags and have 3 passengers sit in the back.  Remember that the ride from the airport is reasonably short.  We have even had carry on's sitting on the owners lap.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sk8jdgca said:


> I've been happy using RBC travel and my points. I've yet to use dollar..their reviews have scared me...talk me into it.
> I don't know how you will do with 4 people and luggage. The three of us always have to put luggage in the back seat and swish my son. (However we are 2 women and a clothes horse boy. )



The Dollar full size claims a capacity of 4 bags, 5 people.   We shall see if that's the case when we pick up the car!! 

We had a great experience with Dollar in May.  Quick and easy pick up, friendly service, and we even got to pick our own vehicle from the available inventory within the car class we reserved....a surprise for us, as we had expected our car to be assigned.  We have no hesitation in using them again this spring.



Monykalyn said:


> We did a fullsize car last year with 5 of us for two weeks; course it helped that we had to keep the luggage down as we had to pay for bags on Allegiant. Definitely LOVE having fullsize washer and dryer in condo. I actually did a couple loads mid week while onsite at Disney too-was resort switch day (moving to Beach Club), had the little pool to myself right by the laundry at Caribbean Beach while I ate my Mickey Waffle (actually one of my favorite mornings even doing laundry).



I am actually a little bummed that we'll be coming home with dirty clothes this trip....that never happens!!  But with our final two nights at the Residence Inn SeaWorld, I'll be missing my in-suite laundry for those final two days.  Alas, I will be tossing clothes in the washing machine up on my return home .  First World Problems, I know.



dancin Disney style said:


> Full size car trick.....actually any size car....
> If all the luggage doesn't fit in the trunk use the front seat for bags and have 3 passengers sit in the back.  Remember that the ride from the airport is reasonably short.  We have even had carry on's sitting on the owners lap.



Well, colour me impressed....that's a rather good idea.   Hopefully we'll all fit without employing Plan B, but it helps to have a Plan B anyway (just in case!).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, colour me impressed....that's a rather good idea.


Once in a while


----------



## tink1957

Joining in on the fun...a little late but better late than never..can't wait for another Gina report.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

tink1957 said:


> Joining in on the fun...a little late but better late than never..can't wait for another Gina report.



A big  to you!!  So happy to have you along!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Accommodations (part 1)*


This trip is one of the rare ones where we will be doing a split stay.  It’s not our first choice when it comes to our Orlando trips (we’re lazy travellers, and really like to stay in the same place from arrival to departure) but it made much more financial sense to reserve our final two nights at a different property than the Vistana .


Our first seven nights (Sunday, April 24th to Sunday, May 1st) will be in our two bedroom, two bath villa at our beloved Sheraton Vistana Resort.







This stay is one of the two annual float weeks that we own, so we know we will be placed in our favourite section of the resort, the Fountains .












All of the buildings are three-storey in this section, and we will request a top floor for the quietness of having no guests running hither and thither above our heads.  Considering that we tend to succumb to dietary indulgence while on holiday, the extra stairs up and down certainly don’t hurt us, either!  












One of our favourite highlights of the Fountains section (aside from the fact that is delightfully peaceful, marvellously lush, and soooo pretty) is the pool:  we adore the Fountains Pool!!  






















One of our favourite features of the Fountains recreation section are the two raised hot tubs, nestled up behind the waterfall and away from the pool.  They are beautiful, relaxing places to kick back and escape some of the hubbub of the swimmers, and we spend many an evening here visiting with other guests.  We adore the fact that they are tucked away and not immediately adjacent to all the action, as the hot tubs are in most other sections.

















We also love the Fountains section, because other than the mini golf (which is only on the south side of the resort), we have all the other amenities on the north side but they tend to be less busy (because they are only shared between Fountains I, Fountains II and Lakes versus the south side which is shared by Cascades, Spas, Falls, Palms, Springs, and Courts).


Jake always enjoys leisure time on the basketball court, plus there are playgrounds, shuffleboard, sand volleyball, and of course…..the Tiki Bar!



























If we get tired of the Fountains pool, the Lakes Pool is just a short stroll away.  This pool has shorter hours of operation, is much smaller in size (though does have a nicely deep section on the far end) and no adjacent hot tub, so it’s generally much less hectic.   It is usually a great place to try if you are looking for a nice, quiet swim….especially if there are kids activities happening at the Fountains Pool to draw all the youngest guests over to that area.







Our last two stays have had us arriving on a Saturday, and generally the Saturday check-in buildings are the furthest from the Fountains pool.  Our Sunday check-in should mean we are placed much closer on this visit (especially when that special request is submitted in advance of our arrival via Diamond Lane check-in) which will make the kids, in particular, very happy.


This map shows our building options…..those marked as green are set aside for Sunday check-ins:


https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/sheraton-vistana-resort/map


A few years ago, we were in building 23, and it was great.  I certainly wouldn’t mind being placed there again.


We really, really would have loved to have just added two additional days at SVR in a two bedroom, two bath unit but the prices through Sheraton were just too high.  Our maintenance fees for our week long timeshare stay (which are our only out of pocket costs, as the timeshares themselves were free) total $936 in 2016, or $133 per night.  That’s an all-in cost which includes all taxes, fees, etc.   Additional nightly rates in the same villa type were going to be $200 USD, or almost $300 per night when converted to Canadian dollars, and it just seemed crazy to be out of pocket an additional $600 for a two night stay.   We opted, then, to look for a more affordable (yet vacation-pleasing option) and stumbled upon a very acceptable alternative.


*Part 2 of our accommodations summary is next.*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The Vistana is looking lovely. We stayed at the Villages quite a few years ago now in a 2 br which was really nice, but with 3 of us it was too expensive for a 3 week stay. 

Has your snow melted yet?


----------



## pigletto

I love those Vistana pics. We so enjoyed our stay there in December 2014. I hope to be back one day. We were in Cascades and I don't think we even saw more than half the resort. It's so large with so many great areas! We were perfectly happy where we were but I do regret not at least walking and seeing more of the resort. It was bitterly cold that trip so a stroll wasn't in the cards.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The Vistana is looking lovely. We stayed at the Villages quite a few years ago now in a 2 br which was really nice, but with 3 of us it was too expensive for a 3 week stay.
> 
> Has your snow melted yet?



Sadly, we still have snow......and after yesterday, probably 30-40 mm of rain on top of it (so now its a slushy, wet, slippery mess).   Temperatures are supposed to hover just above the freezing mark this weekend, though, so hopefully that will help get rid of a little more of it.  Its a long process.......and never a quick one, LOL!



pigletto said:


> I love those Vistana pics. We so enjoyed our stay there in December 2014. I hope to be back one day. We were in Cascades and I don't think we even saw more than half the resort. It's so large with so many great areas! We were perfectly happy where we were but I do regret not at least walking and seeing more of the resort. It was bitterly cold that trip so a stroll wasn't in the cards.



You know, I've still never seen certain parts of the resort, even after all these stays.  I've yet to see the Springs pool, for example.  I hear there are some pretty waterfalls on the south side of the resort as well.  One of these days, I want to rent one of their surrey bikes and go on tour for an hour.....I think it would be a great way to check out all the little nooks and crannies at SVR!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Sadly, we still have snow......and after yesterday, probably 30-40 mm of rain on top of it (so now its a slushy, wet, slippery mess).   Temperatures are supposed to hover just above the freezing mark this weekend, though, so hopefully that will help get rid of a little more of it.  Its a long process.......and never a quick one, LOL!


We had a very weird weather day yesterday too.  Started out with huge snow flakes that came down hard from about 6am to noon. With some hail like stuff thrown it the middle.  Then pouring rain and strong wind until well after 8pm.   Due to the recent cold snap everything was frozen solid so all that rain just puddled up everywhere.  I found out that I have a brand new swimming pool in my backyard.

Now this morning it's snowing hard again.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Yesterday was crazy here. We had some snow on Tuesday, then tornado warnings last night. What a crazy winter (although I guess I will take it over the normal "polar vortex" winter)

Great pictures as always!


----------



## sk8jdgca

We got snow! We got snow! It's a snow day here in the sunny south of Canada!
When I went to bed at midnight there was a green lawn out there


----------



## vrajewski10513

I love your pics of the Vistana!  Maybe if we ever decide to stay off-site for one of our trips we can check it out


----------



## toystoryduo

Love the pictures of the Vistana!  We definitely want to stay there one day!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> We had a very weird weather day yesterday too.  Started out with huge snow flakes that came down hard from about 6am to noon. With some hail like stuff thrown it the middle.  Then pouring rain and strong wind until well after 8pm.   Due to the recent cold snap everything was frozen solid so all that rain just puddled up everywhere.  I found out that I have a brand new swimming pool in my backyard.
> 
> Now this morning it's snowing hard again.





ArwenMarie said:


> Yesterday was crazy here. We had some snow on Tuesday, then tornado warnings last night. What a crazy winter (although I guess I will take it over the normal "polar vortex" winter)
> 
> Great pictures as always!



I hope you guys are getting sunshine today like we are.  Its colder than the Arctic, mind you, but at least its bright and cheerful.  The gloom of the last few days has been a real killer.



sk8jdgca said:


> We got snow! We got snow! It's a snow day here in the sunny south of Canada!
> When I went to bed at midnight there was a green lawn out thereView attachment 153039



I wish I could muster that same enthusiasm and excitement!!  I look outside, see the muddy snow piles, and all I can do is muster a groan.  I am crossing my fingers that we get the above-zero temps they are calling for later this weekend and the melt begins in earnest.



vrajewski10513 said:


> I love your pics of the Vistana!  Maybe if we ever decide to stay off-site for one of our trips we can check it out



Its a beautiful resort.......so lush and pretty.  It always feels marvelously peaceful and quiet.  I love the way they have designed walking paths throughout the entire property so you can stroll around and take in the atmosphere.



toystoryduo said:


> Love the pictures of the Vistana!  We definitely want to stay there one day!



I think you'd love it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

My apologies, friends, for being lax on the updates lately.  This week has been a killer for me at work (I work for two investment advisors, and this is the last week of RRSP season for us Canucks....the last day to contribute for the 2015 tax year is Monday, so this final part of the month has been CRAZY) plus I've had some meetings and other commitments in the evenings.   It's been a bit stressful, to be honest, but I've muddled through and made it to Friday .  

This was so me yesterday afternoon:





My clothes dryer decided to start sounding like an angry bear this morning, so I had to call in the repair guy this afternoon.  I was anticipating I'd be laundry appliance shopping this weekend.....my current set is around 10 years old and served me well thus far, but with their age I was wondering if a repair would be financially sensible or possible....but I'm happy to report she's working once again and quiet as a mouse.  Including parts, labour, and tax, I'm only out of pocket $85 and heaving a big sigh of relief!  I was thinking this was going to be one of those big financial disasters that always seem to crop up before a vacation, but so far, I think we dodged a bullet this time  .

I am going to try and get an entry up this weekend which will finish off our accommodations for the May portion of our spring getaway.  Stay tuned, I promise to be more chatty in the days to come!


----------



## ElenaJane

Happy Friday!  We made it!!!  Those hot tubs look quite lovely right now!  Even though we aren't going to Orlando in April, our days to our next vacation are similar to yours, so it is fun to count down with you.  We hit 60 days officially today!


----------



## bankr63

We hit 14 days officially at noon today (but who's counting ).  This time two weeks from now, we hope to be nestled into a hotel somewhere around Hagerstown MD.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

It's uncanny but that hamster looks like the wizard's beard in your picture! 

Hope you are having a relax this weekend


----------



## pepperandchips

dancin Disney style said:


> Full size car trick.....actually any size car....
> If all the luggage doesn't fit in the trunk use the front seat for bags and have 3 passengers sit in the back.  Remember that the ride from the airport is reasonably short.  We have even had carry on's sitting on the owners lap.



Okay I wish I had thought of this on our trip from Disney to Port Canaveral in November! We had a very _cozy _ ride to the cruise terminal and of course I was the goober stuck with the garment bag in my lap....



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am going to try and get an entry up this weekend which will finish off our accommodations for the May portion of our spring getaway. Stay tuned, I promise to be more chatty in the days to come!



This week was a serious doozy. Glad it wasn't just me. Hope you enjoy your weekend!


----------



## toystoryduo

Sorry to hear about the work stress, Gina.  Hope you have a relaxing weekend ahead!

Our dryer decided to stop working this week too. Thank God my DH was able to fix it! Glad your dryer was an affordable fix as well. 

Looking forward to hearing more about your trip!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> We hit 14 days officially at noon today (but who's counting ).  This time two weeks from now, we hope to be nestled into a hotel somewhere around Hagerstown MD.


Two weeks from now I will be wearing my shorts and heading to dinner at Beaches and Cream after a long hard day at the pool.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> Happy Friday!  We made it!!!  Those hot tubs look quite lovely right now!  Even though we aren't going to Orlando in April, our days to our next vacation are similar to yours, so it is fun to count down with you.  We hit 60 days officially today!



Yay for the 60 day countdown!   (well, 59 now.....so an even bigger yay!  You've hit "The 50's"! ).   If you don't mind me being nosy, where are your vacation travels taking you this time?    



bankr63 said:


> We hit 14 days officially at noon today (but who's counting ).  This time two weeks from now, we hope to be nestled into a hotel somewhere around Hagerstown MD.



Lucky ducks!  The last two weeks always FLY  by  .  We will all be looking for a few "live updates from Orlando" while you're away.  We want to see a selfie or two  .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> It's uncanny but that hamster looks like the wizard's beard in your picture!
> 
> Hope you are having a relax this weekend



Today was crazy busy (my Saturdays usually are), but tomorrow should be a tad less hectic.  Sundays are always my favourite day of the week.  

And.....the weatherman says we could see double-digits tomorrow!     So maybe a little more of our snow will bite the dust, too  .  If it gets as warm as they say it will, I'll be heading out for a walk to soak up the fresh air while its still breathable (apparently we're headed back to the cold as the week progresses, so its an enjoy-it-while-it-lasts type day).  



pepperandchips said:


> Okay I wish I had thought of this on our trip from Disney to Port Canaveral in November! We had a very _cozy _ ride to the cruise terminal and of course I was the goober stuck with the garment bag in my lap....
> 
> This week was a serious doozy. Glad it wasn't just me. Hope you enjoy your weekend!



Ugh, sorry to hear you had a stressful one as well!  I hope you are enjoying some R&R this weekend to recoup and recharge  .

We have already informed the kids, if they opt to bring a carry on, plan to sit with it on their lap in the car (prepare them for the worst, hope for the best, right?).   They are just so happy to be going, neither one of them minds the thought of that at all!   Of course, that might change if we're all tired and cranky from no sleep the night prior .   We'll just throw ourselves at Dollar's mercy at that point and plead for whatever upgrade then can sell us at that particular moment .



toystoryduo said:


> Sorry to hear about the work stress, Gina.  Hope you have a relaxing weekend ahead!
> 
> Our dryer decided to stop working this week too. Thank God my DH was able to fix it! Glad your dryer was an affordable fix as well.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about your trip!



Well, it was certainly a bad week for dryers!!  Yours makes the THIRD one this week that I've heard has had issues.  If misery loves company, I guess we can all rest easy that we're not alone!  Awesome that your hubby was able to fix yours.  I suspect that saved you at least $85, if my repair bill is any sort of guideline.

If all goes as planned, another trip reporting entry should be posted sometime tomorrow! 



dancin Disney style said:


> Two weeks from now I will be wearing my shorts and heading to dinner at Beaches and Cream after a long hard day at the pool.



It's a tough, tough life you lead .

We can expect a few selfie pics from you, too, right?


----------



## Tmarmac

I have been a lurker for a while and I love your trip reports Gina!  You have given me so many great ideas and tips for deals for our first trip to Orlando this winter.  I just discovered this thread and read all 10 pages!  

The foreign exchange definitely hurts so we will probably have to cut Discovery Cove.  But my kids will only be 8 and 10 so I think we will probably have another trip to Orlando in us.  I (I mean the kids) are super excited to go to Universal and compare DisneyWorld to Disneyland.

Sorry to hear about all the snow you guys are experiencing back east.  I'm in Vancouver so we don't get the cold, but we have endured four months of rain (so far).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Tmarmac said:


> I have been a lurker for a while and I love your trip reports Gina!  You have given me so many great ideas and tips for deals for our first trip to Orlando this winter.  I just discovered this thread and read all 10 pages!
> 
> The foreign exchange definitely hurts so we will probably have to cut Discovery Cove.  But my kids will only be 8 and 10 so I think we will probably have another trip to Orlando in us.  I (I mean the kids) are super excited to go to Universal and compare DisneyWorld to Disneyland.
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the snow you guys are experiencing back east.  I'm in Vancouver so we don't get the cold, but we have endured four months of rain (so far).



 Tmarmac!  Glad to have you joining in  .

Sorry to hear that DC is a casualty of the exchange rate  .  Its tough to cut some of the splurges but yet, it's sometimes the responsible thing to do when the dollar is so low.    I will keep my fingers crossed that Discovery Cove will be on your itinerary for a future trip.....its a most amazing experience, for sure!

So this is your first trip to Orlando?  Very fun!   Your kids are going to LOVE it....both Disney and Universal.  Both offer such different experiences, so its cool you get to enjoy both on the same vacation!

We've actually not had a super terrible winter really, I'm just a complainer when it comes to the snow  .  I envy you guys in BC....your moderate winters are much more my style.  At least you don't have to shovel the rain!  (and its much less stressful to drive in .... do you guys even bother with snow tires like us Ontarians?)


----------



## Tmarmac

Thanks Gina!  It will be amazing and while we will need to make some adjustments to the plan I made when the dollar was at par, I'm sure we will be having too much fun to lament anything that got cut.  

I used to have snow tires because I lived in between two ski hills in North Vancouver and we were so high we did get snow.  Now we live closer to sea level so no snow tires needed!  Strange to say I kind of miss shovelling snow - it was one of the rare times I got alone time!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It's a tough, tough life you lead .
> 
> We can expect a few selfie pics from you, too, right?



I know..right?  As usual I'll be taking one for the team.

Pics could be a possibility.  I'm currently looking to purchase a new(used) IPhone so if I find one prior to the trip then I will be all over the selfies.  My IPhone 4  (yes I'm that far behind) takes really bad pics and is now acting wonky.


Anyone want to sell a 6 for a price that does not require a bank loan and government subsidy?


----------



## ElenaJane

We are trying DisneyLAND.  I went a long time ago with my dad, but it was before I became theme park obsessed.  Now I feel like we are making a trip to the Mother Land!  We will be doing three full days in Anaheim, mainly DL and CA, but will also try our hand at flying a 737 one morning.  http://flightdeck1.com/boeing-737/

It is so weird, planning a trip to DL vs WDW.  The park hours are not even out yet!!  I am used to making ADRs 180 days in advance.  We thought about going to Universal in Hollywood also, but it is just so far when you factor in traffic.  We will be going to Orlando though at the end of September for HHN!  Our WDW annual passes and Universal premier passes expired last weekend.  We did get 3 trips out of them.  It was still pretty sad letting them go!!   But I do think we will get them again in a year or two (if I can get my way!!).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> I know..right?  As usual I'll be taking one for the team.
> Pics could be a possibility.  I'm currently looking to purchase a new(used) IPhone so if I find one prior to the trip then I will be all over the selfies.  My IPhone 4  (yes I'm that far behind) takes really bad pics and is now acting wonky.
> 
> *Anyone want to sell a 6 for a price that does not require a bank loan and government subsidy?*



Jake has a 6+ .  His term with Telus will be up in October, and he will be eligible to get another free phone.  I'm already working on planting the idea in his head to gift his "old" phone to his most awesome mom or dad, both of whom are stuck in the dark ages with our 5c's.   Of course, I may need to arm wrestle Steve for it .



ElenaJane said:


> We are trying DisneyLAND.  I went a long time ago with my dad, but it was before I became theme park obsessed.  Now I feel like we are making a trip to the Mother Land!  We will be doing three full days in Anaheim, mainly DL and CA, but will also try our hand at flying a 737 one morning.  http://flightdeck1.com/boeing-737/
> 
> It is so weird, planning a trip to DL vs WDW.  The park hours are not even out yet!!  I am used to making ADRs 180 days in advance.  We thought about going to Universal in Hollywood also, but it is just so far when you factor in traffic.  We will be going to Orlando though at the end of September for HHN!  Our WDW annual passes and Universal premier passes expired last weekend.  We did get 3 trips out of them.  It was still pretty sad letting them go!!   But I do think we will get them again in a year or two (if I can get my way!!).



What a cool trip!  You must be so excited!  It's fun to try something new and different every now and again.....it makes you appreciate your old favourites that much more  .

You did well to get three trips out of your old AP's.  I hear you on the sadness of letting them expire, though.  I know we'll be a little misty-eyed when our Universal Premier AP's end on May 1st.  Hopefully SW continues to offer theirs on a BOGO basis each Blue Friday, because I can totally see us keeping those ones long-term.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Accommodations, part 2:*


Choosing a hotel for our extra two days in Orlando was a tough job, quite honestly.  There are soooo many options, with so many variables:  having _too much_ choice often makes things worse than having only a limited selection to pick from!  


When this vacation was originally booked as a trip for two, we made an initial reservation at the Hilton Garden Inn SeaWorld:  we snagged an unrestricted rate of $79 a night for a king room, which we thought was an excellent value.  This particular HGI is an official hotel of SeaWorld, so by staying there we would get the perks reserved for onsite guests such as free Quick Queue at SeaWorld.  Knowing we would be putting our SW AP’s to good use on this trip, this hotel made perfect sense .


Then, our trip for two morphed into a trip for four and that king room was no longer going to cut it.  We cancelled the Hilton Garden Inn and began researching a more suitable alternative.  Since we needed to short-list our options somehow, we decided to narrow the scope of possibilities to within the SeaWorld area, knowing that at least a few of our final few days would be spent enjoying those parks.


Our wish list for these accommodations was pretty extensive:

-  It must have a separate sleeping area for the kids (Steve is a snorer, so keeping him out of earshot from Jake and Sunshine was a must ).

-  It must have free parking and free internet.

-  It must have a pool and hot tub.

-  There must be more than one TV in the room.

-  It must be a good price (when all factors, such as resort fees, are added in).

-  It would be super awesome if it included a great free breakfast, and some sort of a kitcheny area (fridge, microwave, etc.).


Yeah, we don’t ask for much!!   


It took me a while, but I managed to come up with a GREAT rate at the Residence Inn SeaWorld.  For $97.85 plus tax per night (a grand total of $220.16 USD, taxes inclusive) we snagged a one bedroom suite that covered every item on the wish-list AND had the added bonus of also being another one of SeaWorld’s official hotels.....so yay!  Free Quick Queue for all of us on at least one of our SW park days!    (at about $20 pp, per day, that's a decent savings on all its own!)


We really like Marriott’s RI properties in general:  we have not been disappointed yet in the consistent quality and good value-inclusions that are part of the Residence Inns throughout North America.  As an added point in their favour, we have stayed in this specific RI before, back on our Christmas 2012 trip:  so we know exactly what to expect.












The hotel has a rather nice “homey” feel to it, with lots of rocking chairs scattered about if you just want to kick back and relax while breathing in some of that fresh Florida air.







They also have a lovely outdoor patio and courtyard if you wish to enjoy a meal or beverage in the open air.  They even have some decent gas grills if you wanted to enjoy an affordable meal in.






















The recreational amenities are quite good for the price point, too.  There’s a great sport court where the boys can enjoy a game of 1-on-1:







The pool is on the smaller side, but adequate enough for a two-night stay.

















The hot tub there was really quite large, too....and since this is generally the place we like to spend our evenings, a big ol’ hot tub is probably even more important to us for a short stay than the pool.






(LOL....my boys, 3.5 years and a few pounds ago!!)


Now, it’s not the Vistana by any stretch, but it’s going to more than suit our needs for a two-night add-on.  Considering it was less for two nights at the Residence Inn than one night at the SVR, plus we get to enjoy a (very excellent) free breakfast buffet and free Quick Queue on top of the savings, staying here was a no-brainer .   We enjoyed it very much on our Christmas stay a few years back (comfy and clean rooms, great staff, surprisingly expansive breakfast buffet), so we are hoping we will be equally impressed again this time.











My biggest disappointment?  No in-suite laundry....which means we'll be coming home with dirty clothes.   Sometime, though, a sacrifice is called for.

*55 days to go!  *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Jake has a 6+ .  His term with Telus will be up in October, and he will be eligible to get another free phone.  I'm already working on planting the idea in his head to gift his "old" phone to his most awesome mom or dad, both of whom are stuck in the dark ages with our 5c's.   Of course, I may need to arm wrestle Steve for it .



  I have an IPhone 4....not a 4S or a 5 or a 5S/C.  I'm 5 models behind so who's in the dark ages?  I can no longer update the iOS, my screen lags and the battery lasts about half a day.

I have a pretty good idea that one of you will get that 6+.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Nice! I've looked at that Residence Inn a few times, will have to keep it on the list. We've stayed at them up here and never been disappointed.

Soooo....what is your secret for sleeping with Steve in the room if he is a snorer? Asking for a friend


----------



## ElenaJane

How can a Residence Inn not have laundry facilities?!  On our week long trips, we also like to do laundry towards the end.  I swear the suitcase feels lighter when the clothes are clean!  The grounds of the Residence Inn look beautiful!  The Residence Inn in my town is nothing you would want to photograph!  I never knew the about the QQ deal if staying at a SW resort.  Cool perk!  Though I think the EP at the Universal Resorts are my favorite perk. But the cheapest room at the RPH is still not cheap!

I love the Blue Friday deals!!  That's how we got our awesome DC passes....which we loved!  I got to see my three favorite animals all in one day, a Sloth, an Anteater and an Armadillo.  My head almost exploded.  Here is the Sloth hamming it up for the camera.




We still have our Busch Gardens APs.  We have Williamsburg's BG's Platinum Pass which offers admission to Williamsburg, but also Sea World and all the other BGs!  We won't be letting those go any time soon!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> I have an IPhone 4....not a 4S or a 5 or a 5S/C.  I'm 5 models behind so who's in the dark ages?  I can no longer update the iOS, my screen lags and the battery lasts about half a day.
> 
> I have a pretty good idea that one of you will get that 6+.



Yeah, I am pretty sure Jake's "old" phone will end up as the Big Guy's "new" phone.  Steve has worse eyesight than I do, and struggles with the smaller screen on the 5c.  So much as _*I*_ would have more *FUN* with the 6+ (for the picture quality alone....the camera on the 6+ is incredible!), he needs that mega screen worse than I need a fancier phone camera.

Jake's good about spreading the wealth with his old cast-offs.  He tells us all the time how appreciative he is for everything we did for him as a kid (rep ice hockey/inline hockey/ball hockey, rep basketball, baseball, soccer, etc.) and how we have supported him (financially and otherwise) throughout his college years.  He keeps telling us how much he looks forward to being able to "repay" us in some way.  I know when the time comes, it will give him a lot of satisfaction to pass down his old technology.  He often wonders how we make it through life with such archaic hardware, LOL!



ArwenMarie said:


> Nice! I've looked at that Residence Inn a few times, will have to keep it on the list. We've stayed at them up here and never been disappointed.
> 
> *Soooo....what is your secret for sleeping with Steve in the room if he is a snorer? Asking for a friend*



24 years of practice? 

That, and there are certain places of the body where you can nudge or kick with a moderate amount of firmness that motivates a person to roll over and sleep a little more....silently .  The trick is to nudge hard enough to initiate the repositioning but not so hard as to wake the bear from his slumber.  It's a science .



ElenaJane said:


> *How can a Residence Inn not have laundry facilities?!*  On our week long trips, we also like to do laundry towards the end.  I swear the suitcase feels lighter when the clothes are clean!  The grounds of the Residence Inn look beautiful!  The Residence Inn in my town is nothing you would want to photograph!  I never knew the about the QQ deal if staying at a SW resort.  Cool perk!  Though I think the EP at the Universal Resorts are my favorite perk. But the cheapest room at the RPH is still not cheap!
> 
> I love the Blue Friday deals!!  That's how we got our awesome DC passes....which we loved!  I got to see my three favorite animals all in one day, a Sloth, an Anteater and an Armadillo.  My head almost exploded.  Here is the Sloth hamming it up for the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have our Busch Gardens APs.  We have Williamsburg's BG's Platinum Pass which offers admission to Williamsburg, but also Sea World and all the other BGs!  We won't be letting those go any time soon!



The RI does indeed have laundry facilities (and lots of 'em....18 washers and 16 dryers, if I remember correctly) but they're all on the first floor.  I'm spoiled with having a washer and dryer in our villa, and always hate the thoughts of dragging everything downstairs with a handful of quarters in tow.   LOL, that makes me sound rather lazy, doesn't it?  

Love the picture of you and the sloth.....what an engaging little fellow.  He seems to know he's the star .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> 24 years of practice?
> 
> That, and there are certain places of the body where you can nudge or kick with a moderate amount of firmness that motivates a person to roll over and sleep a little more....silently .  The trick is to nudge hard enough to initiate the repositioning but not so hard as to wake the bear from his slumber.  It's a science .



I like the elbow to the back of the head.  Mine snores no matter how he's lying.....both sides and back.  The latest game in town is turning to face me and snore right in MY FACE.  I've been begging for years for him to go to the Dr. and do something about it.  He claims that he doesn't snore but the bags under my eyes say otherwise.  

Why is it that the person that snores falls asleep first?


----------



## vrajewski10513

Wow, thats a great deal for a one bedroom suite! The added bonus of the free Quick Queue is the icing on the cake. The hotel looks really nice as well from your older pictures.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice.  We enjoyed our time at that Residence Inn too.  Was going to stay there again, but we're going to try the SpringHill Suites this time.  Since about the same price, we thought, maybe not as nice a grounds, we spent little time at the resort, and enjoy a free breakfast and the free quick que.  Both are very very close to the three parks.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> I like the elbow to the back of the head.  Mine snores no matter how he's lying.....both sides and back.  The latest game in town is turning to face me and snore right in MY FACE.  I've been begging for years for him to go to the Dr. and do something about it.  He claims that he doesn't snore but the bags under my eyes say otherwise.
> 
> *Why is it that the person that snores falls asleep first?*



Definitely one of the mysteries of the universe.



vrajewski10513 said:


> Wow, thats a great deal for a one bedroom suite! The added bonus of the free Quick Queue is the icing on the cake. The hotel looks really nice as well from your older pictures.



The free Quick Queue makes it a real steal.  I just looked up the QQ prices for the dates of our stay, and its $29 pp.  That means that one night in the suite (which includes the buffet breakfast in addition to the quick queue) is actually cheaper than the price of Quick Queue alone.   Awesome!



Lynne G said:


> Nice.  We enjoyed our time at that Residence Inn too.  Was going to stay there again, but we're going to try the SpringHill Suites this time.  Since about the same price, we thought, maybe not as nice a grounds, we spent little time at the resort, and enjoy a free breakfast and the free quick que.  Both are very very close to the three parks.



I actually looked up rates at all of the other official hotels first, in an effort to try something new.  For whatever reason, nothing else could come close to the RI price  ..... so as much as I wanted to dare-to-be-different, we couldn't ignore the savings.   I agree with you....the proximity to the SW parks is simply awesome!  Its nice to be so close to the hotel at the end of a long and busy day.


----------



## Monykalyn

dancin Disney style said:


> I like the elbow to the back of the head.  Mine snores no matter how he's lying.....both sides and back.  The latest game in town is turning to face me and snore right in MY FACE.  I've been begging for years for him to go to the Dr. and do something about it.  He claims that he doesn't snore but the bags under my eyes say otherwise.
> 
> Why is it that the person that snores falls asleep first?



Breathe right strips (for the DH) and ear plugs for me...took some trial and error finding plugs i liked but I can't sleep without them now. Nice for traveling too.

Gina getting so close now!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Monykalyn said:


> Breathe right strips (for the DH) and ear plugs for me...took some trial and error finding plugs i liked but I can't sleep without them now. Nice for traveling too.
> 
> Gina getting so close now!


Yep, tried the Breath Rights.  They help a little but he still snores.  I always travel with ear plugs because I've got about a 65% guarantee of noisy hotel neighbours.  At home though, I prefer to be able to hear my kids come home at night.


----------



## pigletto

Another earplug sleeper here. Dh isn't too bad for snoring , but I've always been a light sleeper and dd18 stomps around the house until the wee hours when she's home. At least I stay asleep once I fall asleep with the earplugs.
That's a great rate you got for the RI Gina. Good job! It looks like a good property and the added benefits for SeaWorld will be fabulous.
We just hit the 60 day mark for our trip and everyone is really excited! I am already plotting the next one, which will likely be a surprise for the kids . I am thinking I will buy the Universal tickets for that one today to have it out of the way while the exchange rate is up a little. I think the focus on that surprise trip will be Universal and we will upgrade to Power Passes, a day or two at Aquatica if the temperatures cooperate, and other offsite attractions like maybe Tussaud's/Eye/Sealife Aquarium.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Breathe right strips (for the DH) and ear plugs for me...took some trial and error finding plugs i liked but I can't sleep without them now. Nice for traveling too.
> 
> *Gina getting so close now!*



I know!!!      I was thinking last night.....I have to get back to re-focusing on the tasks at hand.  I have let the trip planning slip quite a bit during the latter part of RRSP season here at work, but now that that's over, its full steam ahead to April.  We have been sprinkled with a little extra pixie dust lately, which has changed a few of the original plans up a bit (in very nice ways)....so I will try and post a little more on that later today.



dancin Disney style said:


> Yep, tried the Breath Rights.  They help a little but he still snores.  I always travel with ear plugs because I've got about a 65% guarantee of noisy hotel neighbours.  At home though, I prefer to be able to hear my kids come home at night.



Yeah, they didn't do much for Steve's nightly nose noises either.  We tried them a few trips back (for Jake's sleeping sake, not mine!) but alas, they weren't nearly as effective as I had hoped.



pigletto said:


> Another earplug sleeper here. Dh isn't too bad for snoring , but I've always been a light sleeper and dd18 stomps around the house until the wee hours when she's home. At least I stay asleep once I fall asleep with the earplugs.
> That's a great rate you got for the RI Gina. Good job! It looks like a good property and the added benefits for SeaWorld will be fabulous.
> We just hit the 60 day mark for our trip and everyone is really excited! I am already plotting the next one, which will likely be a surprise for the kids . I am thinking I will buy the Universal tickets for that one today to have it out of the way while the exchange rate is up a little. I think the focus on that surprise trip will be Universal and we will upgrade to Power Passes, a day or two at Aquatica if the temperatures cooperate, and other offsite attractions like maybe Tussaud's/Eye/Sealife Aquarium.



I think you'd really like the Merlin trio of attractions......its a great value at $39 pp.  Skeletons: Animals Unveiled is also a very worthwhile attraction (and also in the same complex), and I've seen it on Groupon at least a few times, so its worth keeping an eye out for.  When would your surprise trip be (tentatively, of course) scheduled for?

I'm a little bit excited to see our dollar nudging up a teeny tiny bit.  While it still has miles to go, at least its finally going in the right direction.   Many economic predictions seem to suggest its going to still slide backwards again though, so I think you're wise to buy those Uni tickets now just in case.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is not only thinking of the trip on the horizon, but also the one after that  .  In many ways, I am harboring the same level of excitement for October as I am the one in April!     Probably a bad thing when that trip is still seven and a half months away  . Settle down, Gina!!


----------



## Vestmama4

I've finally caught up (life's been busy in my house.) Loving all your plans so far and it is so nice to read about your "pixie dust sprinkles." Warms my heart. It looks like you will have a fantastic trip!
 I am another fan of 1900 Park Fare (but I also love Cape May, so maybe keep that on your radar in the future.) The character interaction at 1900 is great and I love Mary and the Mad Hatter. I try to have something planned to ask the characters to make the interaction more fun (I don't make them up- I usually look online and get great ideas.) My kids love when I do this. The characters are always on it and play right along with us.
 My girls went to an Alice and Mad Hatter tea party this past Christmas at the Floridian. Afterwards we walked to the Poly along the water. We passed the wedding chapel (which was fun to see and we took pictures) and then got a Dole Whip once at the Poly. Where you get the Dole Whip is outside and so we took ours to the beach and sat on the swings there. It was perfect and so relaxing. We also rode the monorail that day- super fun.


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I know!!!      I was thinking last night.....I have to get back to re-focusing on the tasks at hand.  I have let the trip planning slip quite a bit during the latter part of RRSP season here at work, but now that that's over, its full steam ahead to April.  We have been sprinkled with a little extra pixie dust lately, which has changed a few of the original plans up a bit (in very nice ways)....so I will try and post a little more on that later today.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they didn't do much for Steve's nightly nose noises either.  We tried them a few trips back (for Jake's sleeping sake, not mine!) but alas, they weren't nearly as effective as I had hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd really like the Merlin trio of attractions......its a great value at $39 pp.  Skeletons: Animals Unveiled is also a very worthwhile attraction (and also in the same complex), and I've seen it on Groupon at least a few times, so its worth keeping an eye out for.  When would your surprise trip be (tentatively, of course) scheduled for?
> 
> I'm a little bit excited to see our dollar nudging up a teeny tiny bit.  While it still has miles to go, at least its finally going in the right direction.   Many economic predictions seem to suggest its going to still slide backwards again though, so I think you're wise to buy those Uni tickets now just in case.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who is not only thinking of the trip on the horizon, but also the one after that  .  In many ways, I am harboring the same level of excitement for October as I am the one in April!     Probably a bad thing when that trip is still seven and a half months away  . Settle down, Gina!!


No don't settle down Gina! You make me feel normal when you plan two trips at once .
I did it! I bought the Buy2 Get 1 Park to Park tickets from Undercover Tourist this morning! Even with exchange and credit card fee  it was preferable to buy them from UT than any Canadian sources. We'll upgrade them to power passes when there.

The plan at this point it to make this a Christmas surprise. The tickets are the kids big present. We would drive this time, leaving sometime around the 12/28. So we would be in Orlando from December 30th until the 7th. I wouldn't even attempt to set foot in any park until the weekend was over. I still expect it to be busy after that, but not unmanageable as many people go back to school/work on the 3rd. We will do a few offsite attractions, a day at Aquatica hopefully, and then a few days at Universal toward the end of the week. I will turn those tickets into powerpasses as we leave and the plan will be to return one more time in 2017 for a Universal trip.

And we are most certainly staying offsite. I'm going to try to get the Vistana for a decent rate (though decent is relative when talking about that time of year) and we may do one night onsite at Universal for the front of the line benefits.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So, with yet another winter storm bearing down on our little corner of Ontario (actually, a BIG stretch of the province.....I am sure many of my fellow Canucks on this thread will also be buried by this time tomorrow).....I am sitting at my desk, in the afterglow of another RRSP season come and gone (can I hear a hallelujah from the crowd? ) and dreaming of Florida  .

Over the course of the craziness of the last week, I (make that, "we") have been once again wonderfully blessed by a dear friend who wished to make our upcoming vacation a little extra special.  I had several days last week that were particularly challenging.....I had some issues crop up with a loved one that was putting a real burden of worry on my heart, and I was so busy at the office that I felt like I might totally come unraveled.  By the time I arrived home from work, most days I had barely enough brain cells left to even figure out what to cook for dinner.   Eventually, I'd get the chance to check my emails, and every so often (usually on one of those days where I wasn't sure if I had reached the point of laughing or crying or just turning to chocolate for moral support) there'd be a little surprise waiting from this very dear friend:  each time it was something specifically for our upcoming vacation.  In almost every case, it was something I would have wanted to do in "normal" circumstances but likely would have skipped with the current state of our dollar.  Every gesture was very personal and given with such kindness that they made my heart sing and my eyes overflow all at the same time.   Every single thing made us feel very loved and am still struggling at how to properly to say thank you for such undeserved and unexpected generosity.  I now know what having a fairy godmother must feel like.....it was as if I was celebrating my birthday multiple times in one week.

While I have tried to properly convey my appreciation to this wonderful and beautiful soul, I know that no words can ever properly say thank you.  Just knowing she was there for me to vent when I needed her (which was a lot this past week!) was gift enough.  These little blessings sprinkled here and there to make me smile were just.....well, I don't know what the word is.   Let's just say there are angels among us.  And I will be working extra, extra hard to pay forward all these blessings.  Perhaps that's the greatest lesson or message to take out of all that goodness:  spread all those sunshine and smiles around.  The world needs more goodness .

Of course, this means I need to revamp some of our original plans.....but for fun reasons rather than discouraging ones (which is_ usually_ why the plans get sent back to the drawing board.....for things like unexpected car repairs and appliances that go kaplooie at the completely wrong times!).   We will be adding a few wish-list dining experiences into the mix (Margaritaville, TGI Fridays, and woohoo! Breakfast at Sweet Tomatoes) and a couple of fun activities we weren't expecting, too .    Over the next few days, I am going to be reviewing the itinerary and making the adjustments to the plans.  As Jake so succinctly put it, "this trip is shaping up to be rather epic  ".  Yes, indeed.  


We are doubly excited and blessed for the extra inclusions as Sunshine gets to enjoy them all, too!  She is getting so incredibly excited as the days tick by, and I simply cannot WAIT to introduce her to *"our" *Orlando!!    I love her adorable enthusiasm, she is just a joy to be planning with .  I called Disney Dining the other day to add her birthday to our character breakfast reservation, and have put a reminder in my phone to order her a cake from Carlos' Bakery the week before we go.  What I haven't been able to figure out is what to get her for a birthday gift (and before you say "the trip is the gift!", I still want to get her something besides a cake....she deserves it ).  I can't really buy her clothes (different body types and a much younger taste!), so I'm wiffle-waffling between a card with some US cash inside so she can indulge a little more while shopping at the outlets, or an extra experience I know she would enjoy.  The cash seems kind of impersonal, but the extra experience would end up being for all of us (so would that feel personal enough either?  Even if its something she specifically has mentioned she wanted to do?).  At any rate, I'm still pondering that one.  I am sure the right answer will come to me eventually!!

So at *53 days to go*  I am enjoying being able to catch my breath again and resume over-planning, over-thinking, and getting over-excited.   For anyone in the north that's expecting the same storm that has started here, stay safe!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Vestmama4 said:


> I've finally caught up (life's been busy in my house.) Loving all your plans so far and it is so nice to read about your "pixie dust sprinkles." Warms my heart. It looks like you will have a fantastic trip!
> I am another fan of 1900 Park Fare (but I also love Cape May, so maybe keep that on your radar in the future.) The character interaction at 1900 is great and I love Mary and the Mad Hatter. I try to have something planned to ask the characters to make the interaction more fun (I don't make them up- I usually look online and get great ideas.) My kids love when I do this. The characters are always on it and play right along with us.
> My girls went to an Alice and Mad Hatter tea party this past Christmas at the Floridian. Afterwards we walked to the Poly along the water. We passed the wedding chapel (which was fun to see and we took pictures) and then got a Dole Whip once at the Poly. Where you get the Dole Whip is outside and so we took ours to the beach and sat on the swings there. It was perfect and so relaxing. We also rode the monorail that day- super fun.



That's a great suggestion for the character interaction.......I never thought of looking online for some ideas of what to talk about.  Of course, Sunshine is very social so I am sure she won't have a problem finding something to say ....she is definitely not shy.  I would like to think of something that we could bring to the breakfast to have signed....something she could keep.  Maybe a t-shirt?    Do you think that it would be cumbersome to have at the table?  

I am guessing we'll do something similar in regards to taking a walk around the resorts.  That's a down day for us, so we'll have lots of time to relax and poke around.  I didn't even know they had a wedding chapel at the Poly!  Wouldn't that scare the crap out of Sunshine's parents....a picture of Sunshine and Jake holding hands in the chapel, with the caption *"wish you were here"*_ or _*"what happens in Florida, stays in Florida"* ?    (yeah, I have a warped sense of humour )



pigletto said:


> No don't settle down Gina! You make me feel normal when you plan two trips at once .
> I did it! I bought the Buy2 Get 1 Park to Park tickets from Undercover Tourist this morning! Even with exchange and credit card fee  it was preferable to buy them from UT than any Canadian sources. We'll upgrade them to power passes when there.
> 
> The plan at this point it to make this a Christmas surprise. The tickets are the kids big present. We would drive this time, leaving sometime around the 12/28. So we would be in Orlando from December 30th until the 7th. I wouldn't even attempt to set foot in any park until the weekend was over. I still expect it to be busy after that, but not unmanageable as many people go back to school/work on the 3rd. We will do a few offsite attractions, a day at Aquatica hopefully, and then a few days at Universal toward the end of the week. I will turn those tickets into powerpasses as we leave and the plan will be to return one more time in 2017 for a Universal trip.
> 
> And we are most certainly staying offsite. I'm going to try to get the Vistana for a decent rate (though decent is relative when talking about that time of year) and we may do one night onsite at Universal for the front of the line benefits.



You're in bad, bad shape if you are using me as a measurement of normalcy .  

Lucky you on a Christmas trip, your kids will be over the moon!  If I happen to see a great rate on SVR, I will be sure to let you know.  Have you thought about looking at the TUG Marketplace for rental listings?  You might be able to get a week from an owner at a reasonable rate (just for the amount of their maintenance fees), but that week will probably fill quite quickly so you would want to check that out sooner rather than later.

One of the things I love about the kids getting older is that you can do these experiences in lieu of traditional holiday gift givings.  Kind of makes seeing their childhoods ending a little easier to bear  .


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Once again it is lovely to hear that you have been blessed. You thoroughly deserve it and I think your openness, friendliness and generous spirit are evident when joining you in your trip reports. Enjoy!!


----------



## Lynne G

Awww, so nice to be thought of.  Dining is half the fun on vacation.   Yep, we are to get the storm tonight, so a messy and cold next couple of days.  Happily, our northern neighbors will most likely get more snow than us.  Crossing toes and fingers.
I may try the breakfast at ST too.  Not a bad price to pay for a spread of I would think good food.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and I don't think cash is impersonal.  It is the number one gift my teens want. Then a trip to where she would like to shop would be in order.


----------



## toystoryduo

Sending a  your way, Gina. I'm sorry you had a rough week last week. 

I am so happy for you that your friend sent some special blessings your way! 

I don't think the cash is too impersonal. Does Sunshine like to shop? If so, I bet the cash would be much appreciated when you guys go shopping at the outlets.


----------



## pigletto

That's lovely that you were sprinkled with kindness again Gina. I am firm believer you attract kindness with kindness and there's the proof. 
For Sunshine's birthday I am sure the right thing will come along, but cash always seems to be a welcome gift for that age group. I was just texting with dd about her upcoming birthday and she wants cash. I think at that age, it's nice to have a little extra money in their pocket to have for when they spot something they have to have.
Dh stopped at the bank and grabbed $800 USD today while the exchange rate was decent. So between that and the Universal Tickets I got today our travel account is sad looking, but I'm happy with the exchange rate I got... we all know it could be worse!

ETA) Oh and I forgot to say thank you for the tug suggestion.. I will keep an eye. I have to wait on booking our week simply for the fact that I have expenses for the May trip to cover now, and can't pay anything else on the December/January trip until we get back. I should be ready to secure our rental by June. However, if I see a screaming good deal I will make it work when it comes up.


----------



## ArwenMarie

How awesome to receive all of these extras! I know you will pay it forward one day if you haven't already 

For Sunshine, I would go with the cash. Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Vestmama4

Well I love your sense of humor because that made me laugh out loud! The wedding pavilion is actually part of the Grand Floridian, but it's on the walk to the Poly. We couldn't go inside the chapel (but you can see through the windows- it looks so pretty) and then we walked behind the pavilion and took pictures- the grounds were beautiful and there was a flowered arch with the castle in the background and 2 intertwined rings on top. That could be where you take the picture of your son and Sunshine lol. I took a pic of my younger daughter kissing my older daughter on the cheek under the flowered arch- too cute.

I think it's a great idea to take something for the characters to sign. We sometimes have multiple things for them to sign and the characters never seem to mind. A shirt is a great idea. We have done that (as well as the autographs books and regular Disney story books we brought from home.) Another good idea might be to buy a matted picture frame and just take the mat part with you to FL for them to sign and then she could put a picture of you all on that day in the frame once she gets home (or you could put it together and give it to her.)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Once again it is lovely to hear that you have been blessed. You thoroughly deserve it and I think your openness, friendliness and generous spirit are evident when joining you in your trip reports. Enjoy!!



Aw, what a kind thing to say....thank you .  



Lynne G said:


> Awww, so nice to be thought of.  Dining is half the fun on vacation.   Yep, we are to get the storm tonight, so a messy and cold next couple of days.  Happily, our northern neighbors will most likely get more snow than us.  Crossing toes and fingers.
> I may try the breakfast at ST too.  Not a bad price to pay for a spread of I would think good food.



I am really excited to see how the freshness of the Sweet Tomatoes breakfast compares to their lunch and dinner.....and, how the Kirkman Road location compares to the Lake Buena Vista restaurant.  

We escaped the worst of the snowstorm.....considering they had forecast 30 cm of the white stuff, we got next to nothing.   I was certainly very happy to see just a skimming on the ground when I woke up this morning!  The wind today is a killer, though.....cuts through you like a knife.  I hope the worst of the storm's nastiness managed to miss you guys as well!!



Lynne G said:


> Oh and I don't think cash is impersonal.  It is the number one gift my teens want. Then a trip to where she would like to shop would be in order.



Sigh.....very true.   Rather than trying to seek out something more personal, maybe I should just aim for a fun "presentation" .  Suggestions welcome!



toystoryduo said:


> Sending a  your way, Gina. I'm sorry you had a rough week last week.
> 
> I am so happy for you that your friend sent some special blessings your way!
> 
> I don't think the cash is too impersonal. Does Sunshine like to shop? If so, I bet the cash would be much appreciated when you guys go shopping at the outlets.



LOL, Sunshine LOVES to shop.....but as a college student with lots of education expenses, her funds for luxuries are limited at best.   Ya'll are doing a good job in convincing me that cash is going to be the most well-received gift we could give her.  Once she sees those outlet malls, she may just swoon.



pigletto said:


> That's lovely that you were sprinkled with kindness again Gina. I am firm believer you attract kindness with kindness and there's the proof.
> For Sunshine's birthday I am sure the right thing will come along, but cash always seems to be a welcome gift for that age group. I was just texting with dd about her upcoming birthday and she wants cash. I think at that age, it's nice to have a little extra money in their pocket to have for when they spot something they have to have.
> Dh stopped at the bank and grabbed $800 USD today while the exchange rate was decent. So between that and the Universal Tickets I got today our travel account is sad looking, but I'm happy with the exchange rate I got... we all know it could be worse!
> 
> ETA) Oh and I forgot to say thank you for the tug suggestion.. I will keep an eye. I have to wait on booking our week simply for the fact that I have expenses for the May trip to cover now, and can't pay anything else on the December/January trip until we get back. I should be ready to secure our rental by June. However, if I see a screaming good deal I will make it work when it comes up.



I am still holding out hope that late October to end-of-2016 dates will be released on Skyauction at some point.  I would snag one of those for our second October week in a heartbeat.  I am thinking maybe its just a little too soon....we're holding off committing to anything until we see if more dates are released later in the spring.

I am glad you were able to take advantage of the more favourable exchange.  I am crossing my fingers that this little rise holds steady for the next little while!!



ArwenMarie said:


> How awesome to receive all of these extras! I know you will pay it forward one day if you haven't already
> 
> For Sunshine, I would go with the cash. Can't go wrong with that!



I have to say, paying it forward is as much fun (maybe even more so!) as receiving those blessings in the first place .  

Cash it shall be  .  I have no doubt she will have a ball picking out something special for herself!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Vestmama4 said:


> Well I love your sense of humor because that made me laugh out loud! The wedding pavilion is actually part of the Grand Floridian, but it's on the walk to the Poly. We couldn't go inside the chapel (but you can see through the windows- it looks so pretty) and then we walked behind the pavilion and took pictures- the grounds were beautiful and there was a flowered arch with the castle in the background and 2 intertwined rings on top. That could be where you take the picture of your son and Sunshine lol. I took a pic of my younger daughter kissing my older daughter on the cheek under the flowered arch- too cute.
> 
> I think it's a great idea to take something for the characters to sign. We sometimes have multiple things for them to sign and the characters never seem to mind. A shirt is a great idea. We have done that (as well as the autographs books and regular Disney story books we brought from home.) Another good idea might be to buy a matted picture frame and just take the mat part with you to FL for them to sign and then she could put a picture of you all on that day in the frame once she gets home (or you could put it together and give it to her.)



Ooohhhh......love the of the photo matte .  Perhaps we will do both, the t-shirt and the matte.  And I will keep one for me  (letting Sunshine pick her fave of the two, of course)... because I love those unique souvenirs as well!

I told Jake about the wedding chapel, and my idea to take a picture, caption it, and text it to Sunshine's parents.  He almost died laughing, but is totally on board.   I think Sunshine's parents will get quite a chuckle over it......after they get the "just kidding!" text which follows and their hearts start beating again .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, I happened to be logged in to the SeaWorld passmember site today, and look what I found is being offered:

*Buy One, Get One Free SeaWorld Behind-the-Scenes Tour






Your knowledgeable tour guide will provide fascinating facts about SeaWorld® and our commitment to wildlife. Join us behind the scenes on this approximately 75-minute tour to discover how our animal experts care for rescued manatees and sea turtles. Plus touch a shark and interact with a penguin.

Details:*

*Pass Members can take advantage of this special birthday offer once during 2016.*
*Special offer does not have to be redeemed during your birthday month.*
*Offer expires December 31, 2016.*
*Admission to SeaWorld is not included and is required.*
*Children under 3 are free but require a tour reservation.*
*All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult.*
*Small groups will be combined to form a tour group of about 16 guests.*
*Late arrivals may miss tour components or may not be accommodated due to limited tour availability.*
*Tour times, prices and components are subject to change and availability.*
*Cancellations with less than 24 hours notice are nonrefundable.*
*Participants must check in the park’s Information and Reservation counter at least 30 minutes prior to the tour start time.*
*Individuals with disabilities who require special accommodations for the tour are requested to provide two (2) weeks' notice of their need for accommodation. SeaWorld will attempt to satisfy requests received less than two (2) weeks in advance, to the extent it can do so within the time provided. Please visit the Contact Us page to submit your request.*
*Must register online*
*Must reserve prior to visit*
*Paid Guest
$29.00
Free Guest
$0.00

Admission to SeaWorld is not included and is required. Children under 3 are free but require a tour reservation. All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult. Small groups will be combined to form a tour group of about 16 guests. Late arrivals may miss tour components or may not be accommodated due to limited tour availability. Tour times, prices and components are subject to change and availability. Cancellations with less than 24 hours’ notice are nonrefundable. Participants must check in the park’s Information and Reservation counter at least 30 minutes prior to the tour start time. Individuals with disabilities who require special accommodations for the tour are requested to provide two (2) weeks’ notice of their need for accommodation. SeaWorld will attempt to satisfy requests received less than two (2) weeks in advance, to the extent it can do so within the time provided. Please visit the Contact Us page to submit your request.*

This tour has always been on my radar, for the penguin interaction alone.  I am seriously considering adding it on to one of our two SeaWorld days this trip.  I know Sunshine, in particular, would almost faint if she knows she could spend some time with a real live penguin, and Jake will be super pumped to touch a shark.  And when its on as a buy one, get one free offer.....its like its too good to pass up, right?  

I think that's what I may have to tell myself, anyway .


----------



## Lynne G

ooooh, gonna use that for our trip too, thank goodness that offer is good until end of the year.  Wahoo!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am really excited to see how the freshness of the Sweet Tomatoes breakfast compares to their lunch and dinner.....and, how the Kirkman Road location compares to the Lake Buena Vista restaurant.
> 
> We escaped the worst of the snowstorm.....considering they had forecast 30 cm of the white stuff, we got next to nothing.   I was certainly very happy to see just a skimming on the ground when I woke up this morning!  The wind today is a killer, though.....cuts through you like a knife.  I hope the worst of the storm's nastiness managed to miss you guys as well!!



The Kirkman Rd location is a little run down compared to the LBV.  The food though is equal.

Well, we got at least 20cm of snow last night.  It was a true storm....the sky was black all afternoon and the wind was wicked.  It started snowing very lightly around 4pm and within an hour was coming fast and furious.  It stopped around 4am at which time the first plow came by.  It turned on my street, then back up and went forward at least 4 times before continuing along the street.  How do I know this you ask?  Because the driver had the blade on the road SCRAPING IT BACK AND FORTH  RIGHT OUTSIDE MY BEDROOM WINDOW.  If it's not one man it's another keeping me awake all night long...and not in a good way.

Snow vent....
My neighbour that I share the driveway with cleaned all the snow from his side(DH did part of ours before going to work at 7am) at some point today while I was at work.  The guy has a snow blower and we do not.  He left a strip of snow down the middle of the driveway that would have required one pass of the snow blower. He also cleared the snow from the end(the pile that the road plow leaves) of his side of the driveway but left the highest part in the middle.  When I got home I got the shovel out and started to dig out.  I look over and the neighbour is watching from the window.  He then comes outside and stands in the driveway to watch me.  Am I a bad person because I wanted to smack him with the shovel?
....vent over


----------



## Ritchielace

Too good a deal Gina. I would totally go for it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> ooooh, gonna use that for our trip too, thank goodness that offer is good until end of the year.  Wahoo!



That's awesome!!  I thought the offer might appeal to you (and a few of the other AP holders too  ....I have posted it over on the SW board to be sure the the other passmembers know about it as well).  It's a nice little discount, and a decent savings for a family of 4!



dancin Disney style said:


> The Kirkman Rd location is a little run down compared to the LBV.  The food though is equal.
> 
> Well, we got at least 20cm of snow last night.  It was a true storm....the sky was black all afternoon and the wind was wicked.  It started snowing very lightly around 4pm and within an hour was coming fast and furious.  It stopped around 4am at which time the first plow came by.  It turned on my street, then back up and went forward at least 4 times before continuing along the street.  How do I know this you ask?  Because the driver had the blade on the road SCRAPING IT BACK AND FORTH  RIGHT OUTSIDE MY BEDROOM WINDOW.  If it's not one man it's another keeping me awake all night long...and not in a good way.
> 
> Snow vent....
> My neighbour that I share the driveway with cleaned all the snow from his side(DH did part of ours before going to work at 7am) at some point today while I was at work.  The guy has a snow blower and we do not.  He left a strip of snow down the middle of the driveway that would have required one pass of the snow blower. He also cleared the snow from the end(the pile that the road plow leaves) of his side of the driveway but left the highest part in the middle.  When I got home I got the shovel out and started to dig out.  I look over and the neighbour is watching from the window.  He then comes outside and stands in the driveway to watch me.  Am I a bad person because I wanted to smack him with the shovel?
> ....vent over



Well, shoot.  Sorry to hear you guys got snow-slammed to the west.  I heard Kitchener got a fair bit too, and saw some pics of Huntsville.....hokey smokes!  They are BURIED.

As for your neighbour, what a creep.  When he has a snowblower and you share a driveway, why couldn't he just clear both sides just to be kind?    When it snows here, Steve goes up and down the street with our blower and literally clears 10 different driveways for people that he knows would otherwise be shovelling.  It's the Canadian thing to do.


Ritchielace said:


> Too good a deal Gina. I would totally go for it!



I mentioned it to Steve and Jake tonight, and both thought it was a great idea.   I am going to wait until we file our income taxes this week, then if there's no scary surprises (and we don't owe the Government our entire vacation budget ), I think I will book it!


----------



## ArwenMarie

That's an awesome deal, wow, I would grab that.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> As for your neighbour, what a creep.  When he has a snowblower and you share a driveway, why couldn't he just clear both sides just to be kind?    When it snows here, Steve goes up and down the street with our blower and literally clears 10 different driveways for people that he knows would otherwise be shovelling.  It's the Canadian thing to do.



He plays the age card when it suits his purpose....such as snow removal.  Although I fail to see that it's hard to walk along behind the snow blower.  We used to have great neighbours that would help with anything.  Gosh, once when DH was away for a 2 week period the nice guy across the street would come over every day when he came home from work to see if I was ok.  Those neighbours moved away a good 8 years ago but we are still friends  and go stay with them at their GORGEOUS retirement home on a lake up north.  That same guy is the only neighbour we've ever had that would use the snow blower on other driveways.  

Creepy neighbour, I've got many stories about things that we have done to help him out.  I'm pretty much done with him and don't plan to be nice any more.  I'm pretty sure that he called parking enforcement last week to complain about the neighbour on the other side.  The parking guy has been here everyday for the past 8 or 9 days now and has for sure filled his ticket quota.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> That's an awesome deal, wow, I would grab that.



If for some reason we skip out on it for the April/May trip, Steve and I will take advantage of the offer in October for sure.   But I'm reasonably certain we'll be able to add it on for spring......I may call SW today to find out what time(s) of the day the tour is generally offered.  I think it would be fun to do in the afternoon or later in the day when the park crowds pick up a bit. 

I am rather excited about this, I must admit! 



dancin Disney style said:


> He plays the age card when it suits his purpose....such as snow removal.  Although I fail to see that it's hard to walk along behind the snow blower.  We used to have great neighbours that would help with anything.  Gosh, once when DH was away for a 2 week period the nice guy across the street would come over every day when he came home from work to see if I was ok.  Those neighbours moved away a good 8 years ago but we are still friends  and go stay with them at their GORGEOUS retirement home on a lake up north.  That same guy is the only neighbour we've ever had that would use the snow blower on other driveways.
> 
> Creepy neighbour, I've got many stories about things that we have done to help him out.  I'm pretty much done with him and don't plan to be nice any more.  I'm pretty sure that he called parking enforcement last week to complain about the neighbour on the other side.  The parking guy has been here everyday for the past 8 or 9 days now and has for sure filled his ticket quota.



I actually feel kind of sad for your neighbour.  That has to be a miserable way to live one's life.  It reminds me of this quote....





I often wonder if these kinds of people don't need to be shown a little extra love along the way.  Maybe it would soften their hearts a little.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Sunshine was over for a bit last night, and I have to tell you......you all were right on the money (oh, bad pun there! ) when you suggested we give her cash for her birthday gift.  I felt sorry for the poor kid, she was pretty blue about finances in general ... and especially how her depleted budget was going to impact her shopping hopes for our spring trip.  Her Momma had chastised her earlier in the day for her recent spending on her Visa (it included a couple of small non-essential purchases which her frugal parents didn't think were warranted in light of her school expenses), and now nearing the final weeks of her academic year, she's really feeling a significant financial pinch.   To top it all off, she needs a new wheel bearing in her car, so there is another cost she was not expecting to have to budget for.

Steve and I chatted when he got home from work (Sunshine had gone home by then, and Jake had left to do some respite care for a local family) and we agreed that a card with money would be the most suitable birthday gift under the circumstances.   Ditto for Easter for both of the kids:  I think we will forego any chocolate bunnies and Easter eggs (quite honestly, NONE of our waistlines need them anyway...well, except for Sunshine, she is enviably tall and slim!) and just give them special cards with US cash inside in lieu of more traditional Easter presents.   Our vacation will be less than a month away by that point, so its perfect timing.

I might do a little something extra for Sunshine's birthday though, just because I know it will completely delight her .

She's a big stuffie collector.....both her dorm room, and her room at home, are FILLED with them.  When she was over on the weekend, we were talking about the trip and she asked me if I thought the Universal store might have Agnes' "It's so fluffy" unicorn from the Despicable Me movie.  She gave me her best Agnes impersonation (and might I say, she was adorably SPOT ON!) and then very solemnly said that as long as she brings enough money to buy a t-shirt from one of the places we visit and Agnes' unicorn from the gift shop at Universal, she will go home completely happy.   She really is a very low-maintenance kid.

Then, I find this on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.ca/Despicable-Flu...7016279&sr=8-1&keywords=despicable+me+unicorn

...and I think to myself, wouldn't it be fun to put her birthday card and spending money in his little hands, and give that to her on our departure day when we have her birthday dinner at Chili's in Buffalo?  I am betting she would be over the moon.  And, it would be a little nicer gift presentation than just a card with cash inside......PLUS, she would have more souvenir money to allocate to other purchases while we're in Orlando.

An Amazon order might just be in my future.


----------



## Lynne G

Very cute idea Gina.  I'm sure both will make her happy.  Can't believe it will be Easter this month, and then your trip.  So close already!  

We're waiting for the snow to come tonight.  Several inches so far, kids are hoping at least for a delay to school.  I'm not sure.  Depends on how much and how clear the roads are, given we will be at freezing or below most of today and tomorrow.  Gonna be a cold soccer game on Saturday. I'm taking a blanket to wrap around me.  Poor kids.  They don't care.  I'm happy, that means outdoor soccer, and I like that so much better than indoor.

Have a great week-end coming up.


----------



## bankr63

Ugh, snow.  My snow story was my trip to Toronto yesterday for a meeting.  Based on the forecast, we thought it was quiet possible we'd cancel our attendance.  But 4:30 AM showed maybe a bit less than a foot of new snow, so off I went.  First tire tracks down the street at 5:30 AM.  First few km were pretty good, until I hit a huge traffic jam on the 174 (Ottawa Queensway).  I never knew so many cars would be on the road at oh my gawd o'clock! 

Still, made the airport only a few minutes after 6:00 and breezed through security to the Porter lounge.  Flight left about 15 minutes late due to deicing; still snowing at the time. it was a pretty bumpy trip as the front was moving through and we arrived in Toronto only 5 minutes off schedule to a city slammed in snow.  Well, no more than we had in Ottawa, but I think we probably know how to handle it better.  Amazing thing number one, we hit our meeting at 8:30 with snow piled up everywhere but it was a bright sunny day; when left, most of the snow had already melted!  Amazing thing number two, I got home around 8:00pm and my amazing neighbors had already shoveled out our driveway!

As for cash, great gift, but I always ask my kids to do one thing when they get cash, and that applies to me too.  Be conscious of what you spend it on, and send a second thank you when you do spend it to tell the giver how you spent their gift.  And make sure the gift is something the giver would approve.  I hate giving money if I think it may just be wasted (NOT saying it sounds like Sunshine is anything like that).  So the gift could come with a little prod "Get yourself something special with this, we are excited to know what it is!"  And hopefully its not wheel bearing, cause that's not special at all


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, I happened to be logged in to the SeaWorld passmember site today, and look what I found is being offered:
> 
> *Buy One, Get One Free SeaWorld Behind-the-Scenes Tour*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Your knowledgeable tour guide will provide fascinating facts about SeaWorld® and our commitment to wildlife. Join us behind the scenes on this approximately 75-minute tour to discover how our animal experts care for rescued manatees and sea turtles. Plus touch a shark and interact with a penguin.*
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> *Pass Members can take advantage of this special birthday offer once during 2016.*
> *Special offer does not have to be redeemed during your birthday month.*
> *Offer expires December 31, 2016.*
> *Admission to SeaWorld is not included and is required.*
> *Children under 3 are free but require a tour reservation.*
> *All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult.*
> *Small groups will be combined to form a tour group of about 16 guests.*
> *Late arrivals may miss tour components or may not be accommodated due to limited tour availability.*
> *Tour times, prices and components are subject to change and availability.*
> *Cancellations with less than 24 hours notice are nonrefundable.*
> *Participants must check in the park’s Information and Reservation counter at least 30 minutes prior to the tour start time.*
> *Individuals with disabilities who require special accommodations for the tour are requested to provide two (2) weeks' notice of their need for accommodation. SeaWorld will attempt to satisfy requests received less than two (2) weeks in advance, to the extent it can do so within the time provided. Please visit the Contact Us page to submit your request.*
> *Must register online*
> *Must reserve prior to visit*
> *Paid Guest*
> *$29.00*
> *Free Guest*
> *$0.00*
> 
> *Admission to SeaWorld is not included and is required. Children under 3 are free but require a tour reservation. All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult. Small groups will be combined to form a tour group of about 16 guests. Late arrivals may miss tour components or may not be accommodated due to limited tour availability. Tour times, prices and components are subject to change and availability. Cancellations with less than 24 hours’ notice are nonrefundable. Participants must check in the park’s Information and Reservation counter at least 30 minutes prior to the tour start time. Individuals with disabilities who require special accommodations for the tour are requested to provide two (2) weeks’ notice of their need for accommodation. SeaWorld will attempt to satisfy requests received less than two (2) weeks in advance, to the extent it can do so within the time provided. Please visit the Contact Us page to submit your request.*
> 
> This tour has always been on my radar, for the penguin interaction alone.  I am seriously considering adding it on to one of our two SeaWorld days this trip.  I know Sunshine, in particular, would almost faint if she knows she could spend some time with a real live penguin, and Jake will be super pumped to touch a shark.  And when its on as a buy one, get one free offer.....its like its too good to pass up, right?
> 
> I think that's what I may have to tell myself, anyway .




Thanks Gina!!  We're AP holders, but I wouldn't have checked the site again before our trip if you hadn't posted.  Just got the BOGO tickets for the tour on March 16!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Very cute idea Gina.  I'm sure both will make her happy.  Can't believe it will be Easter this month, and then your trip.  So close already!
> 
> We're waiting for the snow to come tonight.  Several inches so far, kids are hoping at least for a delay to school.  I'm not sure.  Depends on how much and how clear the roads are, given we will be at freezing or below most of today and tomorrow.  Gonna be a cold soccer game on Saturday. I'm taking a blanket to wrap around me.  Poor kids.  They don't care.  I'm happy, that means outdoor soccer, and I like that so much better than indoor.
> 
> Have a great week-end coming up.



Well rats.....sorry to hear you are getting hit with more of the white stuff!  I hope its at least short lived for you guys.  Now that its March, snow of any significance just seems even more insulting than normal.  Once you flip the page on the calendar, you can't help but be thinking spring!  

Outdoor soccer in March .......brrrrrr.   You make me glad that hockey and basketball were Jake's main sports of choice.  Even in the arena, it is climate controlled and without a wind chill!!



bankr63 said:


> Ugh, snow.  My snow story was my trip to Toronto yesterday for a meeting.  Based on the forecast, we thought it was quiet possible we'd cancel our attendance.  But 4:30 AM showed maybe a bit less than a foot of new snow, so off I went.  First tire tracks down the street at 5:30 AM.  First few km were pretty good, until I hit a huge traffic jam on the 174 (Ottawa Queensway).  I never knew so many cars would be on the road at oh my gawd o'clock!
> 
> Still, made the airport only a few minutes after 6:00 and breezed through security to the Porter lounge.  Flight left about 15 minutes late due to deicing; still snowing at the time. it was a pretty bumpy trip as the front was moving through and we arrived in Toronto only 5 minutes off schedule to a city slammed in snow.  Well, no more than we had in Ottawa, but I think we probably know how to handle it better.  Amazing thing number one, we hit our meeting at 8:30 with snow piled up everywhere but it was a bright sunny day; when left, most of the snow had already melted!  Amazing thing number two, I got home around 8:00pm and my amazing neighbors had already shoveled out our driveway!
> 
> As for cash, great gift, but I always ask my kids to do one thing when they get cash, and that applies to me too.  Be conscious of what you spend it on, and send a second thank you when you do spend it to tell the giver how you spent their gift.  And make sure the gift is something the giver would approve.  I hate giving money if I think it may just be wasted (NOT saying it sounds like Sunshine is anything like that).  So the gift could come with a little prod "Get yourself something special with this, we are excited to know what it is!"  And hopefully its not wheel bearing, cause that's not special at all



You're a man after my own heart when it comes to how to handle cash gifts .  My mom and dad always made us follow the same courtesies you outlined above when we were kids (and those good habits are still practiced as adults).  I can virtually assure you that Sunshine will use any monetary gifts for a special purchase of some sort while on our trip.....if I know her as well as I think I do, I would guess it will be happily redeemed at Pink, Lululemon, Forever 21 or one of the other similar girly stores that we don't have in our neck of the woods .   It definitely won't go for a wheel bearing....she was having that repaired today at a local garage, and her momma and daddy were footing the bill.   She should be back on the road in a safe car as we speak .

Quinte must have been the rose between two thorns during yesterday's snowstorm.  Sounds like our neighbours to the east AND west were hit hard, but yet, we didn't even get enough to even need to scrape the driveway.  For once, we were finally in the "right" place!



pattyw said:


> Thanks Gina!!  We're AP holders, but I wouldn't have checked the site again before our trip if you hadn't posted.  Just got the BOGO tickets for the tour on March 16!!



Woohoo!  That's awesome!  

I can't wait to hear about your experience!  You'll have to be sure to come back here and tell us all about it .

I tried calling SW today to find out what times the tour was offered, but it was a 44 minute wait to speak to a customer service rep  .    Did you have a choice of times from which to pick from, or was it only offered once per day?


----------



## pattyw

The times were 10:00 am and 11:15 am.  You're supposed to check in 30 minutes prior. I will for sure let you know how it is!!  Looking forward to meeting a penguin.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Those unicorns are great...we have two of them (don't know how that happened!) They're very soft, you can almost use them as a pillow.


----------



## dsmom

That unicorn is adorable!  And did I hear you say Jake was doing respite care for a neighbor?  Now I 
know you have raised a saint.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, my gosh......you will not believe what Universal has now .
> 
> A friend sent me this link this afernoon......are you ready for it?
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/sugarplums-sweet-shop/
> 
> *Butterbeer fudge*  .  Remind me to pack some elastic-waist pants .



I bought some when we were there last month.  I brought home to friends.  Had to buy it twice because the first piece melted.  They loved it.  I believe there is also butter beer ice cream now too.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, I happened to be logged in to the SeaWorld passmember site today, and look what I found is being offered:
> 
> *Buy One, Get One Free SeaWorld Behind-the-Scenes Tour*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Your knowledgeable tour guide will provide fascinating facts about SeaWorld® and our commitment to wildlife. Join us behind the scenes on this approximately 75-minute tour to discover how our animal experts care for rescued manatees and sea turtles. Plus touch a shark and interact with a penguin.*
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> *Pass Members can take advantage of this special birthday offer once during 2016.*
> *Special offer does not have to be redeemed during your birthday month.*
> *Offer expires December 31, 2016.*
> *Admission to SeaWorld is not included and is required.*
> *Children under 3 are free but require a tour reservation.*
> *All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult.*
> *Small groups will be combined to form a tour group of about 16 guests.*
> *Late arrivals may miss tour components or may not be accommodated due to limited tour availability.*
> *Tour times, prices and components are subject to change and availability.*
> *Cancellations with less than 24 hours notice are nonrefundable.*
> *Participants must check in the park’s Information and Reservation counter at least 30 minutes prior to the tour start time.*
> *Individuals with disabilities who require special accommodations for the tour are requested to provide two (2) weeks' notice of their need for accommodation. SeaWorld will attempt to satisfy requests received less than two (2) weeks in advance, to the extent it can do so within the time provided. Please visit the Contact Us page to submit your request.*
> *Must register online*
> *Must reserve prior to visit*
> *Paid Guest*
> *$29.00*
> *Free Guest*
> *$0.00*
> 
> *Admission to SeaWorld is not included and is required. Children under 3 are free but require a tour reservation. All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult. Small groups will be combined to form a tour group of about 16 guests. Late arrivals may miss tour components or may not be accommodated due to limited tour availability. Tour times, prices and components are subject to change and availability. Cancellations with less than 24 hours’ notice are nonrefundable. Participants must check in the park’s Information and Reservation counter at least 30 minutes prior to the tour start time. Individuals with disabilities who require special accommodations for the tour are requested to provide two (2) weeks’ notice of their need for accommodation. SeaWorld will attempt to satisfy requests received less than two (2) weeks in advance, to the extent it can do so within the time provided. Please visit the Contact Us page to submit your request.*
> 
> This tour has always been on my radar, for the penguin interaction alone.  I am seriously considering adding it on to one of our two SeaWorld days this trip.  I know Sunshine, in particular, would almost faint if she knows she could spend some time with a real live penguin, and Jake will be super pumped to touch a shark.  And when its on as a buy one, get one free offer.....its like its too good to pass up, right?
> 
> I think that's what I may have to tell myself, anyway .


thanks for posting that.  I think we will try to do a tour in September when we go back.

Is that Residence Inn in a complex right behind Golden Coral?  If so it's in the same complex as the Fairfield Inn we stayed in this trip.  It was really nice.  The breakfast area was huge and very busy.  There were a bunch of cheerleaders staying there.  No noise at night though.  

Are you on the Universal Passholder facebook page?  If not you should join.  They have great tips on there.  For instance, did you know there is an Immigration Tour in MIB?   I guess after the ride, as soon as you exit, just ask one of the cast members if they'll give you the tour.

ETA: my trip report link http://disboards.com/threads/february-in-orlando-you-never-know-what-youre-going-to-get.3489151/


----------



## llcoolj

Gina-your wonderful trip reports have brought me out of lurkdom!  Thank you for writing them.  I know that you've been on at least two different swamp tours and was wondering which one you recommend.  Our trip will in July with me, my DH and our DS16.

Thanks!
Leta


----------



## debster812

What a coincidence, I'm in SE Mass, and there could be a dusting of snow here tomorrow, and DS has 3 soccer games this weekend.  Time to BUNDLE UP, Spring soccer in New England (and Canada) is NOT for sissies.  

Gina, I think your cash ideas are perfect.  I saw your post last night, and was poking around on Pinterest, there are a lot of really cute ways to give cashthat people who are much more creative than I have come up.  Take a peek if you want some ideas.  I just searched on 'creative ways to give cash'  There's tons of examples, but this one was my favorite:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/56365432813897992/


----------



## Vestmama4

I simply love the unicorn/cash/card birthday gift for Sunshine. Perfect.  My girls are big fans of Agnes and Despicable Me so I may have to get one of these unicorns too 
It's so nice to read how you have such a great relationship with your son's girlfriend. It sounds like she appreciates you and your kindness as well.
And that is a fantastic deal on the behind the scenes tour- thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> The times were 10:00 am and 11:15 am.  You're supposed to check in 30 minutes prior. I will for sure let you know how it is!!  Looking forward to meeting a penguin.



I have to agree, its the penguin encounter that sells that tour  .   I am so excited to hear your review!  Please take photos too!



ArwenMarie said:


> Those unicorns are great...we have two of them (don't know how that happened!) They're very soft, you can almost use them as a pillow.



Now you're making me want one, too  .  Yes, I'm 42 going on 9  .



dsmom said:


> That unicorn is adorable!  And did I hear you say Jake was doing respite care for a neighbor?  Now I know you have raised a saint.



LOL....definitely no saint.  I want to wring his neck at least once a week  .

He does respite care for a family with two special needs young adults every Wednesday evening, and its more fun for him than it is work.  He loves those two young people, and his time with them is something he looks forward to so much.   As long as the weather co-operates, he usually takes them swimming at our local recreation centre.....its a favourite activity for all of them.   

I hear they were all doing their favourite minion impressions in the pool last night.....all three of them have seen the movie enough that they know certain parts by heart.  I hear Nate was yelling "Kumbayah!" in King Bob style .  A kid after my own heart!



chicagoshannon said:


> I bought some when we were there last month.  I brought home to friends.  Had to buy it twice because the first piece melted.  They loved it.  I believe there is also butter beer ice cream now too.



We've had the ice cream, and oooohhhhh.......its divine.  If the fudge is equally as good as the ice cream (or the Butterbeer itself), my waistline is doomed .



chicagoshannon said:


> thanks for posting that.  I think we will try to do a tour in September when we go back.



Awesome!  I am glad it was helpful!    I just wish SW would do a little better job at making some of these special offers well known.  Don'tcha wonder what else is out there that we may not have stumbled on just yet?



chicagoshannon said:


> Is that Residence Inn in a complex right behind Golden Coral?  If so it's in the same complex as the Fairfield Inn we stayed in this trip.  It was really nice.  The breakfast area was huge and very busy.  There were a bunch of cheerleaders staying there.  No noise at night though.



I think you might be thinking of the RI near the Premium Outlets on Vineland.  This one is much closer to SeaWorld...within walking distance (a long-ish walk, mind you, but still walkable).   So far, though, we've never met a Residence Inn we didn't like.  They are pretty consistently great.



chicagoshannon said:


> Are you on the Universal Passholder facebook page?  If not you should join.  They have great tips on there.  For instance, did you know there is an Immigration Tour in MIB?   I guess after the ride, as soon as you exit, just ask one of the cast members if they'll give you the tour.
> 
> ETA: my trip report link http://disboards.com/threads/february-in-orlando-you-never-know-what-youre-going-to-get.3489151/



Steve and I got to do the Immigration Tour (or something pretty close to it) as part of our HHN RIP Tour.  It was very cool to go down and sit with the aliens!  I might try and see if we can get Sunshine and Jake that experience when we are there in April, though.....I think they'd really enjoy that if the TM's will indulge us.



llcoolj said:


> Gina-your wonderful trip reports have brought me out of lurkdom!  Thank you for writing them.  I know that you've been on at least two different swamp tours and was wondering which one you recommend.  Our trip will in July with me, my DH and our DS16.
> 
> Thanks!
> Leta



Hi Leta!   to my PTR!

We've done Wild Willy's airboat tour, and Wild Florida.  Definitely Wild Florida gets the nod as the best overall (though we thoroughly enjoyed both).  The drive to WF is much easier than Wild Willy's, and Wild Florida's animal park (which is free with an airboat tour, or admission can also be purchased on its own) is an excellent feature that adds a ton of value to the overall experience.  Discounts on airboat tickets are easily available online for Wild Florida, too....if you need help finding one, let me know!



debster812 said:


> What a coincidence, I'm in SE Mass, and there could be a dusting of snow here tomorrow, and DS has 3 soccer games this weekend.  Time to BUNDLE UP, Spring soccer in New England (and Canada) is NOT for sissies.
> 
> Gina, I think your cash ideas are perfect.  I saw your post last night, and was poking around on Pinterest, there are a lot of really cute ways to give cashthat people who are much more creative than I have come up.  Take a peek if you want some ideas.  I just searched on 'creative ways to give cash'  There's tons of examples, but this one was my favorite:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/56365432813897992/
> 
> View attachment 154828



What a fun idea!  Thank goodness for sites like pinterest, because non-creative types like me would never come up with fun presentations like these.  Thank you so much for sharing......that would be super cute to put between the paws of the Unicorn!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Vestmama4 said:


> I simply love the unicorn/cash/card birthday gift for Sunshine. Perfect.  My girls are big fans of Agnes and Despicable Me so I may have to get one of these unicorns too
> It's so nice to read how you have such a great relationship with your son's girlfriend. It sounds like she appreciates you and your kindness as well.
> And that is a fantastic deal on the behind the scenes tour- thanks so much for sharing.



Sunshine and I are like kindred spirits in many, many ways......Jake like to remind me (often with a groan) that we share many similar traits.  Poor Jake, he doesn't stand a chance LOL!  She's a sensitive soul with a personality that is just a delight.  She cares so much for Jake, and that alone makes my heart sing (as a mom, what more can you ask for your child than to be loved by someone so completely?). 

Right from the beginning, she has fit into our funny little trio as if she has always belonged there.   And yes, she is so gracious and appreciative of anything we do.....more often than not, she is bouncing over to give me a big hug or sending me a text telling her how happy she is to have me as her "Second Mom"  .  When she is so thankful, its fun to spoil her as much as we do Jake.

LOL, maybe I should get the lead out and order one of the unicorns before they're gone, then.....with only 9 left, if I snooze, I might lose!   They are just too adorable .    I think they are a great price as well.....I doubt we'd be able to get one in the parks for that low of a cost, especially when you factor in that the Amazon price is in Canadian dollars and we'd be realistically adding 40% to the cost of the unicorn if purchased at the Universal store.


----------



## toystoryduo

That is such a cute idea for Sunshine's birthday! 

Thank you for sharing about the behind-the-scenes tour deal on the Sea World Passholder's site! We have APs, and I'm kind of embarrassed to admit that I didn't even know they had a Passholder's site!  I think we would all enjoy this tour, but I think my DD would especially like it since she loves penguins. I'll have to talk to my DH and see what he thinks. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## pigletto

Love the unicorn Gina. Go through ebates when you order and you will save a little more! 
We are doing the cash thing for both the kids for Easter as well. They will each get $50 American and a chocolate bunny. It more than I would usually spend on Easter to be honest, but we have a trip approaching and they will appreciate it. Every extra cent of dd's that hasn't been funnelled toward school has gone to her dues for her sorority this semester. She loves it and it's a worthwhile expense but it wasn't planned for. So she'll love the cash.

Ds12 is learning some expensive lessons lately too. He has lost, forgotten and left behind no less than $400 worth of clothing/jackets/shoes/hats/gloves) in the last year. It's gotten so bad with him forgetting things, that I finally ( after begging, pleading, and trying my hardest to set up a system of reminders ) started making him re buy things out of his own money when I couldn't take it anymore. Just yesterday was a new pair of pants and a hoody left in the change room after basketball. I ask you.. how do you come home in -10 degree weather IN YOUR SHORTS???

Anyway, I know I sound awful but I can't take it anymore and told him if he doesn't find them today he buys new pants. It's time for the child (who is in every way an awesome respectful kid) to learn some money lessons because it's killing me to constantly be replacing stuff. That means, his allowance account will be a little empty for the trip but oh well. I am hoping that if it hurts his wallet he will learn to check for his stuff before he leaves a room. The result is he might only have that $50 USD from Easter on this trip. Hope he does't lose that too.
Sorry for the rant.. got off on a tangent there lol.


----------



## llcoolj

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hi Leta!   to my PTR!
> 
> We've done Wild Willy's airboat tour, and Wild Florida.  Definitely Wild Florida gets the nod as the best overall (though we thoroughly enjoyed both).  The drive to WF is much easier than Wild Willy's, and Wild Florida's animal park (which is free with an airboat tour, or admission can also be purchased on its own) is an excellent feature that adds a ton of value to the overall experience.  Discounts on airboat tickets are easily available online for Wild Florida, too....if you need help finding one, let me know!



I hope I'm quoting correctly.  Thank you so much!  I knew that you enjoyed Wild Florida on the most recent trip, but I couldn't remember when you did Wild Willy's to look up the review.  Someone mentioned on either this pre-trip report or on your last trip report that the Orlando tourism board should hire you and I couldn't agree more!  You are the best promoter of Orlando attractions and really have a gift for making people want to explore the area.


----------



## ArwenMarie

pigletto said:


> Love the unicorn Gina. Go through ebates when you order and you will save a little more!
> We are doing the cash thing for both the kids for Easter as well. They will each get $50 American and a chocolate bunny. It more than I would usually spend on Easter to be honest, but we have a trip approaching and they will appreciate it. Every extra cent of dd's that hasn't been funnelled toward school has gone to her dues for her sorority this semester. She loves it and it's a worthwhile expense but it wasn't planned for. So she'll love the cash.
> 
> Ds12 is learning some expensive lessons lately too. He has lost, forgotten and left behind no less than $400 worth of clothing/jackets/shoes/hats/gloves) in the last year. It's gotten so bad with him forgetting things, that I finally ( after begging, pleading, and trying my hardest to set up a system of reminders ) started making him re buy things out of his own money when I couldn't take it anymore. Just yesterday was a new pair of pants and a hoody left in the change room after basketball. I ask you.. how do you come home in -10 degree weather IN YOUR SHORTS???
> 
> Anyway, I know I sound awful but I can't take it anymore and told him if he doesn't find them today he buys new pants. It's time for the child (who is in every way an awesome respectful kid) to learn some money lessons because it's killing me to constantly be replacing stuff. That means, his allowance account will be a little empty for the trip but oh well. I am hoping that if it hurts his wallet he will learn to check for his stuff before he leaves a room. The result is he might only have that $50 USD from Easter on this trip. Hope he does't lose that too.
> Sorry for the rant.. got off on a tangent there lol.



That's rough, especially with winter clothes which are expensive!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

toystoryduo said:


> That is such a cute idea for Sunshine's birthday!
> 
> Thank you for sharing about the behind-the-scenes tour deal on the Sea World Passholder's site! We have APs, and I'm kind of embarrassed to admit that I didn't even know they had a Passholder's site!  I think we would all enjoy this tour, but I think my DD would especially like it since she loves penguins. I'll have to talk to my DH and see what he thinks. Thanks again for sharing!



You are most welcome!!   I am so happy that the deal has been useful to so many other Disers as well.

I am guessing you already found the passmember site, but in case you haven't had the chance to look it up, this link will take you right there:

https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/passmembers?from=Top_Nav



pigletto said:


> Love the unicorn Gina. Go through ebates when you order and you will save a little more!
> We are doing the cash thing for both the kids for Easter as well. They will each get $50 American and a chocolate bunny. It more than I would usually spend on Easter to be honest, but we have a trip approaching and they will appreciate it. Every extra cent of dd's that hasn't been funnelled toward school has gone to her dues for her sorority this semester. She loves it and it's a worthwhile expense but it wasn't planned for. So she'll love the cash.
> 
> Ds12 is learning some expensive lessons lately too. He has lost, forgotten and left behind no less than $400 worth of clothing/jackets/shoes/hats/gloves) in the last year. It's gotten so bad with him forgetting things, that I finally ( after begging, pleading, and trying my hardest to set up a system of reminders ) started making him re buy things out of his own money when I couldn't take it anymore. Just yesterday was a new pair of pants and a hoody left in the change room after basketball. I ask you.. how do you come home in -10 degree weather IN YOUR SHORTS???
> 
> Anyway, I know I sound awful but I can't take it anymore and told him if he doesn't find them today he buys new pants. It's time for the child (who is in every way an awesome respectful kid) to learn some money lessons because it's killing me to constantly be replacing stuff. That means, his allowance account will be a little empty for the trip but oh well. I am hoping that if it hurts his wallet he will learn to check for his stuff before he leaves a room. The result is he might only have that $50 USD from Easter on this trip. Hope he does't lose that too.
> Sorry for the rant.. got off on a tangent there lol.



Your post, while a bit of a rant for you, gave me such a big smile.  Jake used to routinely deliver his newspapers as a 12 year in his shorts.....in February!!  The neighbours would call me, absolutely horrified (and probably ready to report me to the CAS).  Confronted with it, he'd look at me quizzically and respond.....but I was hot! 

I think your natural consequences will be very effective in teaching your young fellow some life-long lessons about caring for your belongings.  Tough love is sometimes hard to apply but has such good results in the end.



llcoolj said:


> I hope I'm quoting correctly.  Thank you so much!  I knew that you enjoyed Wild Florida on the most recent trip, but I couldn't remember when you did Wild Willy's to look up the review.  Someone mentioned on either this pre-trip report or on your last trip report that the Orlando tourism board should hire you and I couldn't agree more!  You are the best promoter of Orlando attractions and really have a gift for making people want to explore the area.



Aw, that's very kind of you to say  .   Florida has definitely captured my heart, in so many ways.  

My report that featured our airboat tour at Wild Willy's was from Christmas 2012.  You can go straight to that entry by clicking here:

https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/passmembers?from=Top_Nav



ArwenMarie said:


> That's rough, especially with winter clothes which are expensive!



Spoken like a Mom who has been there at some point, too!    (I think we all have....I know I can totally relate to @pigletto 's pain!!)


----------



## pigletto

The pants were magically found and made it home today. Ds12's vacation budget remains intact  .
And Gina, he came home from another basketball practice in his shorts, with his bag stuffed full of today and yesterday's clothes.


----------



## bankr63

Doing my Friday one week happy dance.  7 days from now we will be well on our way South, with hopefully the province of Ontario, and the states of New York and Pennsylvania behind us.

Sorry to hijack for my happy dance.

Carry on (I know, that's what I'm doing...)






No wait, not done yet...



OK, now I'm done...








Nope, still too happy...




Anyone having a seizure yet?



Ok, I'm really done now...

DDS you must really be happy dancin'!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> DDS you must really be happy dancin'!!!



Totally happy.....I just splurged on a new IPhone.  The kiddo doesn't know yet and she's gonna be MAD.  
  I'll just have to reminder her that it's only 5 more sleeps.

@bankr63  you missed some


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> The pants were magically found and made it home today. Ds12's vacation budget remains intact  .
> And Gina, he came home from another basketball practice in his shorts, with his bag stuffed full of today and yesterday's clothes.



Woohoo!   That's awesome news!  

You certainly can't say that the kids don't keep things interesting .



dancin Disney style said:


> Totally happy.....I just splurged on a new IPhone.  The kiddo doesn't know yet and she's gonna be MAD.
> I'll just have to reminder her that it's only 5 more sleeps.
> 
> @bankr63  you missed some



So....how splurgy did you go?  A 6s, maybe?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Doing my Friday one week happy dance.  7 days from now we will be well on our way South, with hopefully the province of Ontario, and the states of New York and Pennsylvania behind us.
> 
> Sorry to hijack for my happy dance.
> 
> Carry on (I know, that's what I'm doing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wait, not done yet...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I'm done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still too happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone having a seizure yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm really done now...
> 
> DDS you must really be happy dancin'!!!



We will all be eagerly awaiting a live report or two while you're in Orlando!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, my happy dancing can't quite keep up with @bankr63 's, but I'm doing a little jig of joy tonight myself  .

After watching flight prices daily since the New Year, our flight home finally dropped today .    After sitting at $195 for Blue Plus (which includes one checked bag) since mid-January, fares dropped all the way down to $128 this afternoon......so we were able to book Sunshine's ticket home with our travel bank credit (and still have just under $10 left over ).   

Not having her flights booked has been definitely been a worry for Sunshine, so it was so fun to be able to call her and let her know that one way is finally taken care of.  She literally had a smile on her face all afternoon and evening.....there was a lot of trip talk tonight over dinner and our grocery shopping expedition that followed.  

We are watching, waiting, and praying that the current price of $279 for the way there is the next fare to drop like a stone.  Here's to the power of positive thinking!


----------



## pepperandchips

ElenaJane said:


> got to see my three favorite animals all in one day, a Sloth, an Anteater and an Armadillo. My head almost exploded. Here is the Sloth hamming it up for the camera.


Uh oh... I am definitely going to have to do DC now. I love sloths!!!




dancin Disney style said:


> If it's not one man it's another keeping me awake all night long...and not in a good way.


LOL I can't believe no one else remarked. I was cracking up. dancin at her finest...


----------



## ElenaJane

@pepperandchips The Sloth was amazing!! She is not guaranteed though.  They bring out an animal twice a day I think, but they leave it at "special guest", so it depends on which animal is feeling up to it!


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina, it's like the vacation fairy is hanging on tight for you guys to have an amazing trip with J & S! I can't wait to read the actual TR and see all the wonderful pics that are to come!

I am silently (haha) counting down days til our vacation, school is been rough this semester, the kids activities have kept us super busy and then add my dad in the mix, Ugh I need a break!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pepperandchips said:


> LOL I can't believe no one else remarked. I was cracking up. dancin at her finest...


Well it's about time.  I dangled that meatball and no one took a bite.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So....how splurgy did you go?  A 6s, maybe?


Not that splurgy.....it's a slightly used 6. Only six months old though.  I was introduced to someone who works for the carrier and I, jokingly, mentioned that I needed a new phone.  I was then offered the one he had in his pocket.   I got it for about half of what it's worth.


----------



## pepperandchips

dancin Disney style said:


> Not that splurgy.....it's a slightly used 6. Only six months old though.  I was introduced to someone who works for the carrier and I, jokingly, mentioned that I needed a new phone.  I was then offered the one he had in his pocket.   I got it for about half of what it's worth.



I just replaced my work 6 with a personal 6. I don't know what the 6s offers beyond the 6 but I don't need to know because the 6 is so great! *hands over ears - la la la la* You are going to LOVE it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So....how splurgy did you go?  A 6s, maybe?


Not that splurgy.....it's a slightly used 6. Only six months old though.  I was introduced to someone who works for the carrier and I, jokingly, mentioned that I needed a new phone.  I was then offered the one he had in his pocket.   I got it for about half of what it's worth.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pepperandchips said:


> I just replaced my work 6 with a personal 6. I don't know what the 6s offers beyond the 6 but I don't need to know because the 6 is so great! *hands over ears - la la la la* You are going to LOVE it!


LOL...I'm so not techie I really have no idea what this phone does that my old one doesn't do.  The kids yesterday were saying "it's exactly the same"  but mark my words at some point very soon they will be singing a totally different song.   What I am VERY happy about is not having a lag on the screen any more.  I can't believe how bad the old one really is.

DH has now decided that he wants to use my old 4.   He has an android and doesn't like it, mainly because he won't listen to what we have all been telling him about how he uses the phone incorrectly (do men ever listen?  or, since we're on the subject,  read instructions?).  I give him 1 week with this old 4 before he loudly and constantly declares that it's 'crap'.  He  likes the old man belt clip phone case so if he, by some fluke, gets through that 1 week for sure he will drop the phone and smash it taking it out of the old man belt clip case.


This is the youngest DD's face when she discovered my purchase...
 
I soooooo enjoyed that face yesterday.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> Well it's about time.  I dangled that meatball and no one took a bite.


Well I tried to take a bite, but I choked on it.  A+ had to give me the Heimlich.  That's what happens when you diss the guys...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> Uh oh... I am definitely going to have to do DC now. I love sloths!!!
> 
> LOL I can't believe no one else remarked. I was cracking up. dancin at her finest...



Discovery Cove is simply AH-MAZING!   If you can ever work it into the budget, I can't recommend it highly enough.  Its every bit as awesome as it sounds....and I will agree with ElenaJane, the sloth is super cool!  (they are also at Wild Florida in Kenansville, too, if you wanted another Sloth Sighting Option for a future trip!) 

Yeah, we caught that little tidbit tossed out by our sharp-witted friend......I certainly wasn't going to be the one to take the bait  .  



RocketCityMama said:


> Gina, it's like the vacation fairy is hanging on tight for you guys to have an amazing trip with J & S! I can't wait to read the actual TR and see all the wonderful pics that are to come!
> 
> I am silently (haha) counting down days til our vacation, school is been rough this semester, the kids activities have kept us super busy and then add my dad in the mix, Ugh I need a break!



Aw, I am so sorry that things have been rough for you the last little while  .   I hope easier days are to come.  Having a trip to look forward to is such good therapy on the days that really test your patience....I know we often find ourselves quietly chanting _*"just 50 days until we're in Florida"*_ at those moments when you wonder just how you'll manage to keep your sanity.

Vacation fairy, indeed  .  We have been so incredibly blessed with kindness, generosity, and sheer good fortune this trip, I am truly humbled.   The Jetblue pixie dust, first with earning the credit and then with the return fare dropping to allow us to buy one whole ticket for her.....well, that was just the icing on the cake.  I have said more than one prayer of thanks these last few weeks, that's for sure!



dancin Disney style said:


> Well it's about time.  I dangled that meatball and no one took a bite.



See?  I am finally learning from experience  .  What is it that they say about letting sleeping dogs lie?  



dancin Disney style said:


> Not that splurgy.....it's a slightly used 6. Only six months old though.  I was introduced to someone who works for the carrier and I, jokingly, mentioned that I needed a new phone.  I was then offered the one he had in his pocket.   I got it for about half of what it's worth.



How awesome!  That's a serious step up from a 4 to a 6!  

You have no excuses now not to post a selfie or two of you enjoying yourself by the pool next week .  



dancin Disney style said:


> LOL...I'm so not techie I really have no idea what this phone does that my old one doesn't do.  The kids yesterday were saying "it's exactly the same"  but mark my words at some point very soon they will be singing a totally different song.   What I am VERY happy about is not having a lag on the screen any more.  I can't believe how bad the old one really is.
> 
> DH has now decided that he wants to use my old 4.   He has an android and doesn't like it, mainly because he won't listen to what we have all been telling him about how he uses the phone incorrectly (do men ever listen?  or, since we're on the subject,  read instructions?).  I give him 1 week with this old 4 before he loudly and constantly declares that it's 'crap'.  He  likes the old man belt clip phone case so if he, by some fluke, gets through that 1 week for sure he will drop the phone and smash it taking it out of the old man belt clip case.
> 
> This is the youngest DD's face when she discovered my purchase...
> View attachment 155245
> I soooooo enjoyed that face yesterday.



You know mom, its not fair for you to have newer phones than your offspring.  I think you should buy them both 6s's for Easter.   It's the right thing to do  .



bankr63 said:


> Well I tried to take a bite, but I choked on it.  A+ had to give me the Heimlich.  That's what happens when you diss the guys...



Oh oh....I think someone's feelings are hurt.  Don't worry Munro, we ladies think you're awesome  .  Even @dancin Disney style ..... as long as you don't snore loud enough in your SVR villa that she can hear you over at her Disney resort  .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, it was a busy weekend here.  Jake worked three night shifts in a row at the group home, Sunshine was in CPR training both Saturday and Sunday, and Steve and I managed to accomplish the grocery shopping, house cleaning, laundry, an assortment of household chores for my mom, and even squeezed in a Saturday night of euchre with a couple of friends, a Sunday afternoon swim at the Y, and a family pizza and movie night in with the kids earlier this evening (Despicable Me 2 ... the movie choice courtesy of Sunshine, who loves those adorable minions as much as I do!).

Steve and I were chatting yesterday on the way to my moms, and we have decided to go ahead and book the Behind the Scenes tour for our final day of the trip.  That day (Monday, May 2nd) was already slated for SeaWorld on the unofficial itinerary, and we thought it will be a really nice way to end off our vacation.  This tour has always been one that drew Sunshine and Jake's attention.....hers for the opportunity to pet the penguin, his for the chance to touch a shark....and with it being offered BOGO to pass members, it really does seem crazy to pass it up.  So, that's my task for tomorrow (I am not sure if I will book via the website or via phone....I guess it will depend on whether or not I remember to bring my AP with me to work!!) but we're not telling the kids just yet.  I may work it in as part of Sunshine's birthday surprise, I'm not sure.   We are super excited, though, to add this little extra special, and unexpected, feature on to our trip.

I also spent some time today seeking out some swimwear options.....I need a couple of new suits (not only for this trip, but for my aquafit classes at the Y), and can usually find a much better selection and prices in the States versus here at home.   I usually try to order at least a couple about two weeks before we travel and have them shipped to our park and fly hotel.  While its not my favourite pre-trip to-do item _(hello, insecurities and body image issues!  It's nice to see you again....NOT!)_ I think I found a couple of different suits that I don't hate (those which will hopefully disguise some of the ... um .... less attractive features of my physique ) and at a very reasonable cost, even with the exchange factored in.  So, that's a bit of a victory for the day.....hopefully it will still be considered a win when I try them on 7 weeks from now .

*48 days to go!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Well I tried to take a bite, but I choked on it.  A+ had to give me the Heimlich.  That's what happens when you diss the guys...


and you survived because she read the instructions


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> See?  I am finally learning from experience  .  What is it that they say about letting sleeping dogs lie?


You get bitten in the meatball



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> How awesome!  That's a serious step up from a 4 to a 6!


I now feel like I have joined the land of the living.  This one should last me a good 5 years...hopefully.


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You have no excuses now not to post a selfie or two of you enjoying yourself by the pool next week .


Perhaps I can accommodate.   According to grumpy cat, I can now just leave my camera at home and just take pics on the phone.
Be forewarned...you may see more than you want to see.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You know mom, its not fair for you to have newer phones than your offspring.  I think you should buy them both 6s's for Easter.   It's the right thing to do  .



The oldest already has a 6S+ and grumpy cat got her sisters 1 year old 5S at Christmas.  So no, but we would all be happy to accept gifts of brand new 6S's if anyone's offering??? 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Don't worry Munro, we ladies think you're awesome  .  Even @dancin Disney style ..... as long as you don't snore loud enough in your SVR villa that she can hear you over at her Disney resort  .


----------



## toystoryduo

Yay for the Behind the Scenes Tour! I talked to my DH this weekend about it, and I think it's a go for us as well.  

Less than 50 days til your trip! Woohoo!


----------



## pigletto

Yay for booking the tour!! Though I have to say I knew from the moment you mentioned it that it was a done deal. Even if you didn't.

And congrats on ordering the new suits! I know what a trial it is. Costco has awesome suits and I was there with two in my hand on Saturday. You can't try them on, and I am currently in the process of losing some weight and getting fit (25 pounds down since November!!). So I'm looking at these swimsuits and trying to guess what my size will be by the time we leave. It's bad enough that you can't try them on and have to guess your current size, but then to try and guess where I will be in 53 days... well I gave up. It was crowded and I was just not feeling the bathing suit love. I will go back on a week day  when it's quieter and once I've given some thought to it and done some measuring. It's the only way.

Funny all this phone talk lately. I've declared several times that I am keeping my Iphone5 until it just sucks too badly to use, but that date is approaching quicker than I had hoped. It's getting glitchy and weird and slow. I can't afford to buy one outright, and I don't want my bill to go up so I just keep limping along with it. We were discussing a phone for ds12 for his birthday, but considering the mommy meltdown I had over the lost clothing the other day, I don't even want to consider how long it would take to lose a phone. I think we will wait another year on that one.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Perhaps I can accommodate.   According to grumpy cat, I can now just leave my camera at home and just take pics on the phone.
> Be forewarned...you may see more than you want to see.



Just remember....this a family thread .  Keep it PG.



toystoryduo said:


> Yay for the Behind the Scenes Tour! I talked to my DH this weekend about it, and I think it's a go for us as well.
> Less than 50 days til your trip! Woohoo!



That is so awesome!   Yay for your tour too!

I didn't get a chance to book it yesterday (bad case of the "Mondays" at work), so that's on my to-do list for today.  It's going to kill me keeping the secret from Sunshine!!



pigletto said:


> Yay for booking the tour!! Though I have to say I knew from the moment you mentioned it that it was a done deal. Even if you didn't.
> 
> And congrats on ordering the new suits! I know what a trial it is. Costco has awesome suits and I was there with two in my hand on Saturday. You can't try them on, and I am currently in the process of losing some weight and getting fit (25 pounds down since November!!). So I'm looking at these swimsuits and trying to guess what my size will be by the time we leave. It's bad enough that you can't try them on and have to guess your current size, but then to try and guess where I will be in 53 days... well I gave up. It was crowded and I was just not feeling the bathing suit love. I will go back on a week day  when it's quieter and once I've given some thought to it and done some measuring. It's the only way.
> 
> Funny all this phone talk lately. I've declared several times that I am keeping my Iphone5 until it just sucks too badly to use, but that date is approaching quicker than I had hoped. It's getting glitchy and weird and slow. I can't afford to buy one outright, and I don't want my bill to go up so I just keep limping along with it. We were discussing a phone for ds12 for his birthday, but considering the mommy meltdown I had over the lost clothing the other day, I don't even want to consider how long it would take to lose a phone. I think we will wait another year on that one.



LOL, you know me well  .  Much as I try to be mysterious and keep everyone guessing, the truth is I'm rather transparent and predictable  .

I haven't ordered the swimsuits just yet, I always have them shipped to our park and fly hotel (saves me a ton on duties and shipping) so I generally wait to order until 2-3 weeks before our trip.  The hotel staff are always kind enough to hold the packages for us, so I don't want to have them arrive too early and be in the way (or worse yet, get lost in the front desk shuffle).  A huge congrats to you on such a remarkable weight loss!!  Way to go!   Wondering how much smaller to go in a swimsuit is a very, VERY good problem to have.  Keep up the good work, and you'll be in a teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini by May  .

Yep, your little fellow is definitley poised on the edge of "needing" a cell phone (at least socially if not practically speaking).   The irony is, while his pants and other clothing items tend to get less than his best attention, he would probably guard his phone like the crown jewel .   Ah, parenthood...isn't it entertaining?


----------



## ElenaJane

I saw Groupon has a discount on the Orlando Eye running through September...just in case you missed it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Yay for booking the tour!! Though I have to say I knew from the moment you mentioned it that it was a done deal. Even if you didn't.
> 
> And congrats on ordering the new suits! I know what a trial it is. Costco has awesome suits and I was there with two in my hand on Saturday. You can't try them on, and I am currently in the process of losing some weight and getting fit (25 pounds down since November!!). So I'm looking at these swimsuits and trying to guess what my size will be by the time we leave. It's bad enough that you can't try them on and have to guess your current size, but then to try and guess where I will be in 53 days... well I gave up. It was crowded and I was just not feeling the bathing suit love. I will go back on a week day  when it's quieter and once I've given some thought to it and done some measuring. It's the only way.
> 
> Funny all this phone talk lately. I've declared several times that I am keeping my Iphone5 until it just sucks too badly to use, but that date is approaching quicker than I had hoped. It's getting glitchy and weird and slow. I can't afford to buy one outright, and I don't want my bill to go up so I just keep limping along with it. We were discussing a phone for ds12 for his birthday, but considering the mommy meltdown I had over the lost clothing the other day, I don't even want to consider how long it would take to lose a phone. I think we will wait another year on that one.


Congrats on the weight loss. 

Until I got this new phone I had no idea how bad my old 4 was.   I totally agree with Gina...your DS will not loose a phone. 

On the phone topic.  I'm a Candy Crush fanatic and I finally sat down to play a little this morning.  When the kids transferred all my stuff from the old to the new phone I asked if I would still have my 300ish levels.  Oh yes they said...don't worry.  NOT.   So I text Grumpy Cat and she responds "HAHAHA...you didn't sign into your game centre".  So being the I-idiot that I am I only do what they tell me to do and they NEVER told me to sign into game centre.  I think it's time to remind her that I taught her how to use a spoon.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Just remember....this a family thread .  Keep it PG.


Moi???  Not PG???


----------



## tortilla24

dancin Disney style said:


> Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> Until I got this new phone I had no idea how bad my old 4 was.   I totally agree with Gina...your DS will not loose a phone.
> 
> On the phone topic.  I'm a Candy Crush fanatic and I finally sat down to play a little this morning.  When the kids transferred all my stuff from the old to the new phone I asked if I would still have my 300ish levels.  Oh yes they said...don't worry.  NOT.   So I text Grumpy Cat and she responds "HAHAHA...you didn't sign into your game centre".  So being the I-idiot that I am I only do what they tell me to do and they NEVER told me to sign into game centre.  I think it's time to remind her that I taught her how to use a spoon.



Also 

But I'm candy crush obsessed too. Don't play as much as I used to but I'm level 1077. When I got a new iPhone I also died thinking I lost all my progress. But if you restore from the last iCloud backup, everything should still be there!


----------



## dancin Disney style

tortilla24 said:


> Also
> 
> But I'm candy crush obsessed too. Don't play as much as I used to but I'm level 1077. When I got a new iPhone I also died thinking I lost all my progress. But if you restore from the last iCloud backup, everything should still be there!


That requires child intervention but will try it...thanks!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> Until I got this new phone I had no idea how bad my old 4 was.   I totally agree with Gina...your DS will not loose a phone.
> 
> On the phone topic.  I'm a Candy Crush fanatic and I finally sat down to play a little this morning.  When the kids transferred all my stuff from the old to the new phone I asked if I would still have my 300ish levels.  Oh yes they said...don't worry.  NOT.   So I text Grumpy Cat and she responds "HAHAHA...you didn't sign into your game centre".  So being the I-idiot that I am I only do what they tell me to do and they NEVER told me to sign into game centre.  I think it's time to remind her that I taught her how to use a spoon.


Oh my god.. the spoon thing made my laugh out loud. Right?!? Listen here you little monster, you would have sat in your own filth and starved if it wasn't for me. Just sign me in to Game Center and be a decent human.  I drive my dd nuts because I don't start drooling and run to do the newest updates the second they are released. She actually stole my phone to update it last time she was home.

I think you are right on the phone with ds. He's had dh's old Samsung 4 with no plan, so just on our wifi, since Christmas and he nurtures it like a baby. He's also ridiculously kind and honest, so I know he'll use it responsibly. I just can't even believe it's time for a phone. Wasn't I just teaching him to use a spoon?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> I saw Groupon has a discount on the Orlando Eye running through September...just in case you missed it!



I saw that!  They also have discounted admission on Sea Life & Tussauds, too.  I don't think our spring trip can accommodate many more add-ons at this point, but hopefully someone else will be able to take advantage of the offer.

I was actually emailed a 50% off code from Groupon this morning and its killing me not to use it.   50% off!!  



dancin Disney style said:


> Moi???  Not PG???



Don't pull the innocence card with us.  We all know better!  


pigletto said:


> Oh my god.. the spoon thing made my laugh out loud. Right?!? Listen here you little monster, you would have sat in your own filth and starved if it wasn't for me. Just sign me in to Game Center and be a decent human.  I drive my dd nuts because I don't start drooling and run to do the newest updates the second they are released. She actually stole my phone to update it last time she was home.
> 
> I think you are right on the phone with ds. He's had dh's old Samsung 4 with no plan, so just on our wifi, since Christmas and he nurtures it like a baby. He's also ridiculously kind and honest, so I know he'll use it responsibly. I just can't even believe it's time for a phone. Wasn't I just teaching him to use a spoon?



I was always an Android user until last summer, when I swapped out the Android for the iPhone.  Poor Jake has very patiently helped me through many "issues" during the whole learning curve that results from the implementation of any new technology.  He just pats me on the head afterward, and says to me...."Now I know how you feel when dealing with Nanny".  Nanny is 73 and has trouble with the TV remote most day!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Our SeaWorld Behind The Scenes tour is BOOKED!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our SeaWorld Behind The Scenes tour is BOOKED!



YAY!!  We're so excited- ours is next week!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  And yeah, even my 14 DD can do much more on her iphone than I ever could.  She's still mad I have control of her account because she's under 18.  HaHa.  

Patiently looking at what Groupon will have for December.  My kids usually give me the eye when I say I have a Groupon/Living Social or other.  I will be booking that behind the scenes soon.  Great extras for the AP holders this year.  So happy for ya.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Yay! That will be awesome.


----------



## pigletto

My car rental rates dropped like a stone tonight! Go check Dollar again Gina!
Dollar was down to $165 USD for a 9 day rental of a full-size. I went and checked the RBC rewards site and it was $136 CANADIAN for the same reservation!!! What's even better is that I had $110 in points to put toward it. So I paid $26 out of pocket, my rental is booked and I am thrilled!
I know you've had your Dollar express I.D. added by calling I think you said? I'd like to do that and skip the line.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well it's travel day for me 

I'm heading off to what I expect to be an absolutely insane day at work.  I'm aiming to exit the building at 2pm which in reality will be 2:30-2:45.  Then a very quick stop at home to change clothes, let the dog out and get my luggage.  We must be on the road by 3pm.  Wish me luck keeping that schedule.

My poor Grumpy Cat has 2 tests and an evaluation at school today.  She really left home grumpy this morning...travel day or not.


----------



## pigletto

Good Luck keeping the schedule and have a wonderful trip!!! This beautiful weather today is making me so excited for a week of Florida sunshine. Yours starts today!


----------



## chicagoshannon

YAY for booking the tour.  Can't wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> YAY!!  We're so excited- ours is next week!!!



I am waiting with bated breath to hear all about your tour experience!  I am glad your trip is coming up so quickly because patience is not one of my strong suits, LOL! 



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo!  And yeah, even my 14 DD can do much more on her iphone than I ever could.  She's still mad I have control of her account because she's under 18.  HaHa.
> 
> Patiently looking at what Groupon will have for December.  My kids usually give me the eye when I say I have a Groupon/Living Social or other.  I will be booking that behind the scenes soon.  Great extras for the AP holders this year.  So happy for ya.



I wish Groupon had more offers with extended "use by" dates.  Most seem to be 60 - 120 days.  I am pained that I couldn't find anything to use my two-day-only 50% off code on, but our April/May itinerary is getting pretty full and none of the offers are valid for our October trip.  I'm not generally one to let those kind of spectacular deals go to waste!



ArwenMarie said:


> Yay! That will be awesome.



I am super excited....especially about being able to pet a penguin.  Everything else is just a happy bonus  .  I hope the groups are kept fairly small so we can have lots of opportunity to ask questions of our guide.



pigletto said:


> My car rental rates dropped like a stone tonight! Go check Dollar again Gina!
> Dollar was down to $165 USD for a 9 day rental of a full-size. I went and checked the RBC rewards site and it was $136 CANADIAN for the same reservation!!! What's even better is that I had $110 in points to put toward it. So I paid $26 out of pocket, my rental is booked and I am thrilled!
> I know you've had your Dollar express I.D. added by calling I think you said? I'd like to do that and skip the line.



Yippee!!!     Congrats on the car rental deal!  I checked my dates and rates after I saw your message, but whoa!  Up over $700 for my rental period!! (and I booked at $174).

Definitely call and add your Dollar Express ID.  They had no problems doing so for us.....and skipping the counter is fantabulous .



dancin Disney style said:


> Well it's travel day for me
> 
> I'm heading off to what I expect to be an absolutely insane day at work.  I'm aiming to exit the building at 2pm which in reality will be 2:30-2:45.  Then a very quick stop at home to change clothes, let the dog out and get my luggage.  We must be on the road by 3pm.  Wish me luck keeping that schedule.
> 
> My poor Grumpy Cat has 2 tests and an evaluation at school today.  She really left home grumpy this morning...travel day or not.



What are we going to do without our Life of the Party?  

We all wish you a superb vacation, my friend.  Safe travels to you, have an amazing time, and for heaven's sake....behave .  We will be waiting for the (family friendly) selfies .



chicagoshannon said:


> YAY for booking the tour.  Can't wait to hear how it turns out.



Thank you!!  SeaWorld hasn't disappointed us yet, so we are pretty confident it will be awesome .  I can't wait to surprise Jake and Sunshine with the news!


----------



## pigletto

Gina do you call Dollar directly or the RBC travel number to add Express?


----------



## Ritchielace

dancin Disney style said:


> Well it's travel day for me
> 
> I'm heading off to what I expect to be an absolutely insane day at work.  I'm aiming to exit the building at 2pm which in reality will be 2:30-2:45.  Then a very quick stop at home to change clothes, let the dog out and get my luggage.  We must be on the road by 3pm.  Wish me luck keeping that schedule.
> 
> My poor Grumpy Cat has 2 tests and an evaluation at school today.  She really left home grumpy this morning...travel day or not.



Have a Great Trip! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Gina do you call Dollar directly or the RBC travel number to add Express?



Call Dollar directly .


----------



## dancin Disney style

If our lovely host Gina doesn't mind I will pop in daily with the pics. Here's the exhausted Magical Express selfie. 
Don't we look wonderful.  My work day was far more brutal than I anticipated but I'm sitting on the bus waiting to depart. Things just get better from here 
Promise I'll look better tomorrow.


----------



## Ritchielace

So just booked a beer seminar for Stone Brewery for the last day of our trip at DCA. It is going to be packed between spring break and Food and Wine but it should be fun and some cold beer should help with the crowds.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> If our lovely host Gina doesn't mind I will pop in daily with the pics. Here's the exhausted Magical Express selfie.Don't we look wonderful.  My work day was far more brutal than I anticipated but I'm sitting on the bus waiting to depart. Things just get better from here
> Promise I'll look better tomorrow.



You both look lovely! And wow does your daughter ever resemble you! I hope you got a good rest last night 


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Call Dollar directly .


Thanks! It's in dh's name so I'll see if he has time this evening.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> You both look lovely! And wow does your daughter ever resemble you! I hope you got a good rest last night
> .


You're far too kind. That DD looks a little like me but the older one is her dad's mini me. 
I'm currently waiting for her to wake up. I've been lounging in my bed listening to a chorus of turbo toilets. Unfortunately, I woke up at 5:45. Just over tired but the sun is shining and the temp is going to be over 80 today. GLORIOUS.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ritchielace said:


> So just booked a beer seminar for Stone Brewery for the last day of our trip at DCA. It is going to be packed between spring break and Food and Wine but it should be fun and some cold beer should help with the crowds.



Sounds awesome!



pigletto said:


> You both look lovely! And wow does your daughter ever resemble you! I hope you got a good rest last night
> 
> Thanks! It's in dh's name so I'll see if he has time this evening.



Our reservation is in Steve's name, and I was able to call and add his number to the booking with no problem.  As long as the Dollar Express ID matched the name on the reservation, they were happy to apply it.  You should be able to call and get that done, unless of course you _want_ your DH to do the dirty work .



dancin Disney style said:


> You're far too kind. That DD looks a little like me but the older one is her dad's mini me.
> I'm currently waiting for her to wake up. I've been lounging in my bed listening to a chorus of turbo toilets. Unfortunately, I woke up at 5:45. Just over tired but the sun is shining and the temp is going to be over 80 today. GLORIOUS.



I have to agree....I saw your picture and thought, the apple didn't fall far from that tree!!    The question is....did she also inherit Mom's quick wit in addition to her physical traits?

It's grey, drizzly and a whopping 7 degrees here this morning.  Enjoy your day in the sunshine and PLEASE bring some of that nice weather home with you!!

Looking forward to the next selfie.  I want to see you both wearing a pair of Mickey ears before the end of the trip!


----------



## dancin Disney style

She is pretty funny. Most definitely has inherited my sarcasm. 

Happy to hear that you have the grey and 7....not me.  Spring is right around the corner no matter what the day's weather brings.  Soon it will be warm and sunny there too.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I am happy to report this morning that Sunshine's other plane ticket has officially been purchased  ... as we had been so hoping and praying, the fare from Buffalo to Orlando finally dropped to a very reasonable $208 (from $279).  Not as cheap as the return fare (which, after sitting at $195 then dropping to $128 on Friday when we snatched it up, dropped even further to $117 ... so Jetblue credited us back the difference to our Travel Bank), but still very reasonable nonetheless.   That $71 USD saved is more like $100 when converted to Canadian funds, so her parents are very happy with that.

That was really the final "big" thing for our spring vacation.  Cue the sighs of relief and contentment.

I got a text message from our tax accountant yesterday that our returns are all completed and ready to be filed.  There were refunds all around this year (though a couple of them are small to tiny....Jake gets back a whopping $7.34! ) which is a huge relief.  We were hoping and praying that we wouldn't owe the government our first born right before our trip.   I don't know why, but taxes always create a certain amount of stress and anxiety for me.

It almost killed me to let my 50% off Groupon code expire without being used yesterday.   I was almost, nearly, _*virtually*_ on the verge of buying admission for 4 to Skeletons: Animals Unveiled or the Lost Caverns Mini Golf & Gator feeding offer, but my better sense kicked in at the last minute and I realized we have enough on the itinerary.  Much as the deals would have been superb and the savings huge, I really do think there's a point of over-doing it.   We want to have a little bit of downtime, and some opportunities to shop without a schedule.  With just 9 days to fill (our 10th day, departure day, doesn't count when we have a morning flight home) we are already packing a LOT in:  3 days at the Universal parks, 2 days at the SeaWorld parks, a day at Aquatica, and our day in St. Petersburg for the baseball game.  Our arrival day is always left open (just in case we don't get much rest the night before we fly ... twice bitten, many times shy! ) and then we have our sole "down day" where we will enjoy our Disney character brunch and meal and mini golf at Citywalk.

The only other thing I am seriously toying with is adding on a character breakfast at Universal on the Friday of our trip.   At $110 with tax, it would be a rather splurgy thing to do at this point (especially since I already splurged with adding on the Behind the Scenes Tour at SeaWorld), so definitely I will be holding off on deciding on that one for a while.   That $110 US would be more like $155 when converted to Canadian, so its admittedly on the pricier side but yet......t_he minions would be there ._  That might just be worth it, all on its own:  there's a lot of minion love among my crew, even the guys.  For now, though, I'm just letting the idea dangle in the far reaches of my brain until I see what the next few weeks bring.  

We've had some milder temperatures here the last few days (and today, a LOT of rain) so I am happy to report our snow is finally gone!  It almost feels like spring is around the corner.....though I'm sure that winter has another couple of punches to throw before the worst is behind us.  For now, though, I will happily take what we are currently enjoying....even the rain  .  If nothing else, it helps to wash away some of the salt and grime that winter has left behind.

*44 *days to go  .


----------



## bankr63

Another farewell as we ramp up to travel day.  Probably my last chance to troll through DIS on my lunch before we depart.  I expect I'll be a bit late leaving the office with last minute details to complete, then to the gym, gas up the truck, and home for a final pack-a-thon.  Will drop A+ at school tomorrow, working a half day, and then buzzing over to pick to her up and pointing Sulley due South.

No big plans for day one.  We have a couple of packages waiting for us at myusaddress including a package of trading pins; they should keep A+ well amused on Saturday sorting and deciding which are real or fake, and which to keep or trade.  Hoping to make Hagerstown MD before turning off for the night.

I'll try to post a couple of quick updates while there as well.  This is a pretty low keyed trip, not any really big plans.  One day MK and probably a day at BB; temps in the mid-80's in the forecast...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Another farewell as we ramp up to travel day.  Probably my last chance to troll through DIS on my lunch before we depart.  I expect I'll be a bit late leaving the office with last minute details to complete, then to the gym, gas up the truck, and home for a final pack-a-thon.  Will drop A+ at school tomorrow, working a half day, and then buzzing over to pick to her up and pointing Sulley due South.
> 
> No big plans for day one.  We have a couple of packages waiting for us at myusaddress including a package of trading pins; they should keep A+ well amused on Saturday sorting and deciding which are real or fake, and which to keep or trade.  Hoping to make Hagerstown MD before turning off for the night.
> 
> I'll try to post a couple of quick updates while there as well.  This is a pretty low keyed trip, not any really big plans.  One day MK and probably a day at BB; temps in the mid-80's in the forecast...



Safe travels to you and A+, Munro.  Have a spectacular time regardless of what you happen to do (sometimes, the low key trips are the most fun of them all.....you will certainly have lots to keep you amused at SVR!).   Definitely check in when you can, and post a picture or two if you are willing to share.  The rest of us who don't have March Break adventures in the works will be anxiously awaiting your updates.   We are all living vicariously through you and @dancin Disney style for the next week!!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We've had some milder temperatures here the last few days (and today, a LOT of rain) so I am happy to report our snow is finally gone!  It almost feels like spring is around the corner.....though I'm sure that winter has another couple of punches to throw before the worst is behind us.  For now, though, I will happily take what we are currently enjoying....even the rain  .  If nothing else, it helps to wash away some of the salt and grime that winter has left behind.
> 
> *44 *days to go  .



Yup the snow banks beside my drive have shrunk from 7+ feet down to about 5.  If we get more snow, at least I can keep piling it up there.  Maybe we'll be snow free by the time I return.  Forecast has + temps for a few more days; but there is a LOT of snow to melt up here.  Yesterday was the first day we saw the pavement on our street in weeks.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Ouch those exchange rates! Makes crazy theme park prices even crazier. Which character meal, the one in Universal Studios? We did that one, it was very cute!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Yup the snow banks beside my drive have shrunk from 7+ feet down to about 5.  If we get more snow, at least I can keep piling it up there.  Maybe we'll be snow free by the time I return.  Forecast has + temps for a few more days; but there is a LOT of snow to melt up here.  Yesterday was the first day we saw the pavement on our street in weeks.



Good grief.  My yard is completely snow-free.....wet and mucky, yes, but no snow.  Our basketball net at the end of the driveway has risen from the banks like a Phoenix from the ashes.  I am super excited to put my garbage and recycling at the curb tonight, and not have to perch it on top of a pile of snow!

Hopefully, by the time you return, you'll have green (okay, more like brown ) grass to greet you .



ArwenMarie said:


> Ouch those exchange rates! Makes crazy theme park prices even crazier. Which character meal, the one in Universal Studios? We did that one, it was very cute!



Yes ma'am, that's the one .  It honestly wasn't even on my radar until a friend of mine (God love her!) planted the seed in my brain, and its kind of been sprouting ever since.  I knew, coming as a recommendation from this wonderful lady, that it must be a good experience....she has never led me wrong yet.  With your endorsement now too, it just make it harder to ignore that little voice whispering to me to book it .

I had always thought, for some reason, that this was a plated/cafeteria style meal.    Apparently, though, I was a mistaken and its an actual buffet:


*Universal's Superstar Character Breakfast*

Share a delicious breakfast at Universal Studios Florida® with some of the characters from Universal's Superstar Parade®.

Breakfast _buffet _includes scrambled eggs, crispy bacon, fluffy pancakes, fresh fruit, yogurt, muffins, croissants, and more.
Opportunity for photos and autographs with characters from Nickelodeon's hit comedy _Hop_ and Universal's _Despicable Me_.
Access to an exclusive viewing area, on the day of the breakfast, for Universal's Superstar Parade featuring one-of-a-kind music, incredible floats and opportunities to interact with some of the characters. (based on availability)

Cafe La Bamba at
Universal Studios Florida
_Thursday-Saturday & Select Mondays 
9:00am–11:00am_
Adult price
Child price
(9 and under)
|*$25.99 +tax*
|*$12.99 +tax*






I am mulling over whether we should cancel our Disney character meal and just do this one instead.  Still time to give it some thought.


----------



## pigletto

I would think you would enjoy that one more. The Disney one is a lot of fun but if you aren't in love with Disney characters the price is a little hard to swallow. 

I've just called Dollar reservations for the third time. Every time I wait on hold, go through the spiel to add the Express number, and every time they say "we are going to transfer you to have that # added" ... and I get hung up on during the transfer. I also called Express customer service directly, they said they don't know what I am doing wrong but I have to call that number. I explained to the last person what was happening and could I please get a direct line to call and she said "I'm sorry that is happening, please hold while I transfer you." 

As a last ditch effort I have emailed customer support. If that doesn't work in a few days I will try calling again. I've hit my limit for today!


----------



## ArwenMarie

It's a mix of a buffet and plated. It's all you can eat, but you go up and ask for what you want and they plate it. So there is no sharing of utensils, like the food isn't open to everyone. Which is nice from a germ perspective. And of course they bring unlimited juice and coffee and all that. It's a really cute character meal. It's very laid back, it almost feels simple if that makes sense? We got there for opening and that was nice but it didn't seem to crowded or overwhelming even when we left. The food was really good.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Dinner


----------



## pigletto

Oh my god.. Now that's just mean. I love Steak n Shake. I can't wait another 50 days. I'm going to start walking now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gotta love it....our bill was $13.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I would think you would enjoy that one more. The Disney one is a lot of fun but if you aren't in love with Disney characters the price is a little hard to swallow.
> 
> I've just called Dollar reservations for the third time. Every time I wait on hold, go through the spiel to add the Express number, and every time they say "we are going to transfer you to have that # added" ... and I get hung up on during the transfer. I also called Express customer service directly, they said they don't know what I am doing wrong but I have to call that number. I explained to the last person what was happening and could I please get a direct line to call and she said "I'm sorry that is happening, please hold while I transfer you."
> 
> As a last ditch effort I have emailed customer support. If that doesn't work in a few days I will try calling again. I've hit my limit for today!



Oh my gosh, that is sooooo frustrating!  I hope they reply to your email quickly!!  (in general, we have found Dollar to be pretty darn good about stuff like that, so I am optimistic that you will get an affirmative email back saying they have applied your Dollar Express # and all is well  )



ArwenMarie said:


> It's a mix of a buffet and plated. It's all you can eat, but you go up and ask for what you want and they plate it. So there is no sharing of utensils, like the food isn't open to everyone. Which is nice from a germ perspective. And of course they bring unlimited juice and coffee and all that. It's a really cute character meal. It's very laid back, it almost feels simple if that makes sense? We got there for opening and that was nice but it didn't seem to crowded or overwhelming even when we left. The food was really good.



Steve really likes the idea of the staff serving up the food, versus having the dishes open to everyone's hands and contamination.  That's the way the Scareactor Dining Experience was conducted at HHN, and we thought it felt much "cleaner"!



dancin Disney style said:


> Dinner
> View attachment 155848



Oh, yummmmmmmmmmmmmm .  What kind of shake did you each have?

Does this mean you guys have a car at your disposal?  I wasn't sure when you took ME to the hotel.  Or did you walk from DTD?



pigletto said:


> Oh my god.. Now that's just mean. I love Steak n Shake. I can't wait another 50 days. I'm going to start walking now.



I'll join you.  Lord knows I could use the exercise  ... especially when a massive milkshake with a million calories awaits me there!!



dancin Disney style said:


> Gotta love it....our bill was $13.


 
More like $18 Canadian  .  Still ridiculously cheap though!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, yummmmmmmmmmmmmm .  What kind of shake did you each have?
> 
> Does this mean you guys have a car at your disposal?  I wasn't sure when you took ME to the hotel.  Or did you walk from DTD?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join you.  Lord knows I could use the exercise  ... especially when a massive milkshake with a million calories awaits me there!!
> 
> 
> 
> More like $18 Canadian  .  Still ridiculously cheap though!



M&M's for, slightly less, Grumpy Cat and I had the turtle pecan something.

We have a car only for 3 days. Went out shopping yesterday and will shop again today with meals offsite. Then it's in the bubble where we will stay until Friday.

Let's just be clear. I'm the bubble buster here. You can't say that I drank a million calorie shake and then convert it to Canadian dollars.

On the menu for today is.....
breakfast...Fruit Loops in the room
lunch????
dinner....Sweet Tomatoes


----------



## pigletto

Just a quick update on the Dollar sitch for you Gina. I did get an email back stating it's against company policy to add an Express # to a prepaid reservation. I decided to try the customer service line again, and this time it didn't hang up when I was transferred. The agent told me that it wasn't allowed to be added to this type of booking. I explained I had done it in the past (I haven't but knew you had) and she said "Well then you got lucky with an agent who doesn't know their job." 
I'm sticking with it because it's a seriously inexpensive rental and we have used them before with no issues on the rental end, but I am not impressed with the runaround I got the last two days.
Looks like it's the rental counter for me. Oh well. There's worse things.

ETA) oh and I missed your update yesterday about grabbing Sunshine's other flight finally! Huge sigh of relief there!! I had held off on dd18's flight while she confirmed her schedule and one leg went way way up. There were some tense weeks while we waited for it to come back down(and it did!) so I know how relieving it is to get those major details squared away.
Now we just wait. I'm so excited I can barely stand it. We still have fastpasses to book at the end of this month so it's probably time to start planning those!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Let's just be clear. *I'm the bubble buster here.* You can't say that I drank a million calorie shake and then convert it to Canadian dollars.



I've been watching and learning.  



pigletto said:


> Just a quick update on the Dollar sitch for you Gina. I did get an email back stating it's against company policy to add an Express # to a prepaid reservation. I decided to try the customer service line again, and this time it didn't hang up when I was transferred. The agent told me that it wasn't allowed to be added to this type of booking. I explained I had done it in the past (I haven't but knew you had) and she said "Well then you got lucky with an agent who doesn't know their job."
> I'm sticking with it because it's a seriously inexpensive rental and we have used them before with no issues on the rental end, but I am not impressed with the runaround I got the last two days.
> Looks like it's the rental counter for me. Oh well. There's worse things.
> 
> ETA) oh and I missed your update yesterday about grabbing Sunshine's other flight finally! Huge sigh of relief there!! I had held off on dd18's flight while she confirmed her schedule and one leg went way way up. There were some tense weeks while we waited for it to come back down(and it did!) so I know how relieving it is to get those major details squared away.
> Now we just wait. I'm so excited I can barely stand it. We still have fastpasses to book at the end of this month so it's probably time to start planning those!



Well, that is disappointing about Dollar, especially after the phone frustrations  .  I am now second guessing whether or not the agent actually _did_ add our Dollar Express number to our reservation when I called them.....perhaps a call to them will be in order on Monday to confirm.  I'll keep you posted as to what they say.

Once you get to the point of booking fastpasses, time will absolutely FLY by for those last 30 days .  Especially when the weather here starts to get nicer, we can all get outside more, and the days are longer.  That's what I am telling myself, anyway .    Tomorrow we hit the six week mark and the excitement is really starting to build here, too.


----------



## pepperandchips

Okay Gina... Need to threadjack again since you have all the best followers  Where are all the best offsite places to eat - more near WDW than Universal? I find the Universal restaurants much more reasonable price-wise than Disney. (My mom and sis are coming along on the next trip and mom is trying to start a business so we're more cost conscious than usual) Already have Miller's Ale House and Hash House a Go Go shortlisted. Other favorites? We did Teak on the last trip... Refresh my memory on other great restaurants!!!


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Good grief.  My yard is completely snow-free.....wet and mucky, yes, but no snow.  Our basketball net at the end of the driveway has risen from the banks like a Phoenix from the ashes.  I am super excited to put my garbage and recycling at the curb tonight, and not have to perch it on top of a pile of snow!
> 
> Hopefully, by the time you return, you'll have green (okay, more like brown ) grass to greet you .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am, that's the one .  It honestly wasn't even on my radar until a friend of mine (God love her!) planted the seed in my brain, and its kind of been sprouting ever since.  I knew, coming as a recommendation from this wonderful lady, that it must be a good experience....she has never led me wrong yet.  With your endorsement now too, it just make it harder to ignore that little voice whispering to me to book it .
> 
> I had always thought, for some reason, that this was a plated/cafeteria style meal.    Apparently, though, I was a mistaken and its an actual buffet:
> 
> 
> *Universal's Superstar Character Breakfast*
> 
> Share a delicious breakfast at Universal Studios Florida® with some of the characters from Universal's Superstar Parade®.
> 
> Breakfast _buffet _includes scrambled eggs, crispy bacon, fluffy pancakes, fresh fruit, yogurt, muffins, croissants, and more.
> Opportunity for photos and autographs with characters from Nickelodeon's hit comedy _Hop_ and Universal's _Despicable Me_.
> Access to an exclusive viewing area, on the day of the breakfast, for Universal's Superstar Parade featuring one-of-a-kind music, incredible floats and opportunities to interact with some of the characters. (based on availability)
> 
> Cafe La Bamba at
> Universal Studios Florida
> _Thursday-Saturday & Select Mondays
> 9:00am–11:00am_
> Adult price
> Child price
> (9 and under)
> |*$25.99 +tax*
> |*$12.99 +tax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mulling over whether we should cancel our Disney character meal and just do this one instead.  Still time to give it some thought.



I would  not cancel the Disney park fare reservation, I just think y'all would all have a blast there!  I know you said you thought about adding the superstar breakfast to Friday but I thought Friday was your Seaworld day?  

The labamba breakfast is like the breakfast we had for the grinchmas breakfast this past December. You could go through the line as many times as you wanted and just tell them want you want. It was excellent.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> Okay Gina... Need to threadjack again since you have all the best followers  Where are all the best offsite places to eat - more near WDW than Universal? I find the Universal restaurants much more reasonable price-wise than Disney. (My mom and sis are coming along on the next trip and mom is trying to start a business so we're more cost conscious than usual) Already have Miller's Ale House and Hash House a Go Go shortlisted. Other favorites? We did Teak on the last trip... Refresh my memory on other great restaurants!!!



You're thinking dinner (not lunch)?

Well, we also loved Carrabbas, Bubbalou's Bodacious Barbecue (though that's up by Universal and furthest from Disney), and of course our go-to places like Chili's & TGI Fridays (which you may not be so enamoured with if you have those chains at home).    There's also Smokey Bones down by the intersection of the 535 & 192....we ate at Smokey Bones in Buffalo and though it was great, so hopefully the Orlando area ones are also just as awesome.

Have you considered a dinner show?  We have done the Outta Control Dinner Show on I-Drive and had a blast (I want to go back again some day, it was that much fun).  The food is pretty basic (pizza, salad, popcorn, cake, beverages including alcohol.....all unlimited) but the entertainment is superb.  Tony Brent is incredible and there is a ton of audience participation.

Millers and Hash House are both wonderful choices, and definitely would have topped my recommendation list!



dsmom said:


> I would  not cancel the Disney park fare reservation, I just think y'all would all have a blast there!  I know you said you thought about adding the superstar breakfast to Friday but I thought Friday was your Seaworld day?
> 
> The labamba breakfast is like the breakfast we had for the grinchmas breakfast this past December. You could go through the line as many times as you wanted and just tell them want you want. It was excellent.



I ended up doing a little juggling around of the itinerary based on crowd level predictions for the Universal parks, and reassigned a couple of our days.  We now plan to be at the Universal parks on Tuesday, Thursday and Friday of that week......so that's when the Superstar breakfast idea began to take root.   I would like to give Sunshine a little taste of Disney on this trip if possible, but with our Universal AP's expiring on May 1st, I also selfishly want to have breakfast with the Minions while we still can. 

You haven't lead me wrong yet, so I will probably just leave things as they are and keep the Disney breakfast.   I'll just have to visits the minions an extra time or two at their spot in the Despicable Me gift shop to get my fix  .  If it ends up that we have a surplus in the budget that's begging to be spent by that point in the vacation, I can always add on the Superstar breakfast at the last minute assuming they have availability for 4.

Our SW parks days are now the first Monday, Sunday and second Monday of the trip.  We hope to kick things off with a day at Aquatica on the first Monday, then visit SW on the Sunday and Monday at the end of our vacation.  That would allow us to maximize the free Quick Queue at the Residence Inn, too (and save us from buying it for all four of us on a day we're still at SVR.....that's $80+ in our pockets).   Alternatively, we'll do a SW day on the first Monday and Aquatica/SeaWorld on the Sunday/Monday at the end.  Weather will play a big part too, as we are hoping to coordinate our waterpark day with one that's sunshiny and warm .

Tuesday will be our relaxing day (with the Disney character brunch, and our Margaritaville meal and mini golf at Citywalk....probably some shopping at the outlet malls thrown in somewhere for good measure, too) and Saturday will be hit out of the park with the Tampa Bay Rays/Blue Jays game .

We are officially at the six week mark!!  *42 days to go!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Live from WDW it's very windy with a side of dark clouds. Of course we're hanging at the pool today


----------



## dancin Disney style

Something slightly better was yesterday's surprise treat at the mall 
 
Naturally, after we ate the luscious treats we realized we only took a pic of the outside of the box....not the inside


----------



## Dynamoliz

dancin Disney style said:


> Something slightly better was yesterday's surprise treat at the mall
> View attachment 156022
> Naturally, after we ate the luscious treats we realized we only took a pic of the outside of the box....not the inside


I'm sorry, but you'll have to go back to Carlo's and repurchase your items and take photos to rectify your grievous oversight. After taking the pics, and posting them so we can all live vicariously and happily through you, then you may eat your purchase.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Live from WDW it's very windy with a side of dark clouds. Of course we're hanging at the pool today
> View attachment 156021



I hope the skies cleared as the day went on, so you can Grumpy Cat could enjoy your pool day as scheduled .



dancin Disney style said:


> Something slightly better was yesterday's surprise treat at the mall
> View attachment 156022
> Naturally, after we ate the luscious treats we realized we only took a pic of the outside of the box....not the inside



Mmmmmmmm.....yummy!  What did you guys have?  Was it as good as you'd hoped?  Worth the price? Still super busy? (the lines when it opened were pretty awful)

Details, we need DETAILS!!!  (and quite frankly, pictures would have been nice.....sheesh!)



Dynamoliz said:


> I'm sorry, but you'll have to go back to Carlo's and repurchase your items and take photos to rectify your grievous oversight. After taking the pics, and posting them so we can all live vicariously and happily through you, then you may eat your purchase.



That is actually a splendiferous idea.  Sorry @dancin Disney style ,  you're going to have to head back to the Florida Mall before you turn in your rental car.  We're counting on you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We have had some good news this weekend that I thought I would share with you all  .  Not at all trip related but still pretty awesome nonetheless.

Back before our Christmas vacation, a job opportunity arose at the company for which Steve works that caught his eye.  We talked about it quite a bit at the time, and I knew he really wanted to apply for it.......it wasn't any more money, but the position itself was more the type of role that he wanted to focus his future in:  more technically oriented than the mid-management position he's held for the last several years.  As an added bonus....this job was straight days.  After almost 22 years of being the wife of a shift worker (which is second only in awfulness to actually being the shift worker) this was music to my ears!  He asked me if I thought he should apply for it and I told him I would wholeheartedly support him no matter what he decided.   He pondered his options for a few days, then decided he wanted to go for it:  nothing ventured, nothing gained (and if he didn't get the position, aside from being disappointed he would remain in the job he was currently working).  I helped him to his resume and cover letter, and he submitted his formal application for consideration by the powers that be.

Then we waited.  And waited.

Toward the end of January, the company sent him to their plant in Michigan for some specialized training courses within the specific focus area for the job he applied for.  He was away for a week, then home for a week before they sent him back for a second (and more detailed) session.   Over the next few weeks that followed, he took several tests and competed an assortment of evaluations based on the training sessions and practical application. We were optimistically hopeful.

Then....nothing .  Cue the crickets. 

Friday at noon, I am sitting at my desk when my cell phone rings and I see that its Steve calling.  He was working that day, so getting a call from him on his personal phone (not from his work cell) had me a bit alarmed when I answered.....the last time he did that, he was calling to let me know he was on the way to the hospital.   Despite my initial bout of panic, it turned out he had some good news to share:

HE GOT THE JOB!!!!! 

Not only did he get the position he had so been hoping for, but it also came with a small raise in pay (which was totally unexpected....he was under the impression that it was a lateral move as far as that went). 

I cannot tell you how happy this has made us.....it is an answer to our prayers in so many ways!   Not only is this the career move he had been longing for, the fact that it is straight days AND at a slightly higher rate of pay were above and beyond what we could have hoped for. 

I am so excited that we will be sleeping at the same time every night.  Having dinner together every night.  Be able to spend EVER SINGLE WEEKEND together too.   A normal family life for the first time in more than two decades!

So, as of April 3rd, my Steve will officially be a Moulding Manufacturing Engineering Technician, and I will no longer be a Shift Work Wife .  We wanted to do something to celebrate this weekend, but both Steve and Jake are working, so the party would just have been attended by myself and Sunshine .    We'll have to defer the festivities  until sometime later this week.

Our reasons to celebrate on this April trip just keep piling up....Sunshine's birthday, Jake's graduation, Steve & I's wedding anniversary, and now the big guy's promotion.  Today, we are feeling very blessed  .


----------



## pigletto

That is fantastic news Gina and I am so very happy for you guys!!!!! Having dinner together every night, being on the same schedule and having weekends together is priceless and I couldn't be more pleased for you! Congratulations.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> That is fantastic news Gina and I am so very happy for you guys!!!!! Having dinner together every night, being on the same schedule and having weekends together is priceless and I couldn't be more pleased for you! Congratulations.



Thank you, my friend!!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina! I popped back in just in time for your great news! Congratulations to Steve! I'm very happy for you all!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Yay! That's awesome. Congratulations to Steve and to you. I love love love when a job change improves your quality of life. That's what it's all about, even more than the money.

What do you mean by shift work? Like changing hours every week?


----------



## sk8jdgca

Amazing news!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina! I popped back in just in time for your great news! Congratulations to Steve! I'm very happy for you all!





ArwenMarie said:


> Yay! That's awesome. Congratulations to Steve and to you. I love love love when a job change improves your quality of life. That's what it's all about, even more than the money.
> 
> What do you mean by shift work? Like changing hours every week?





sk8jdgca said:


> Amazing news!



Thank you all!  

@ArwenMarie ... Yep, that’s exactly what it means.  He is on what’s called the “continental shift” right now.  Each shift is 12 hours (7 – 7) and goes back and forth between days (7 am to 7 pm) and nights (7 pm to 7 am).  So his schedule looks like this:

Monday & Tuesday – 12 hour days
Wednesday & Thursday – off
Friday, Saturday, Sunday – 12 hour nights
Monday & Tuesday – off
Wednesday & Thursday – 12 hour days
Friday, Saturday & Sunday  – off
Monday & Tuesday – 12 hour nights
Wednesday & Thursday – off
Friday, Saturday, Sunday – 12 hour days
Monday & Tuesday – off
Wednesday & Thursday – 12 hour nights
Friday, Saturday and Sunday – off

Then repeat .

I work 8:30 am – 4 pm, Monday to Friday......so our schedules rarely seem to jive.


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We have had some good news this weekend that I thought I would share with you all  .  Not at all trip related but still pretty awesome nonetheless.
> 
> Back before our Christmas vacation, a job opportunity arose at the company for which Steve works that caught his eye.  We talked about it quite a bit at the time, and I knew he really wanted to apply for it.......it wasn't any more money, but the position itself was more the type of role that he wanted to focus his future in:  more technically oriented than the mid-management position he's held for the last several years.  As an added bonus....this job was straight days.  After almost 22 years of being the wife of a shift worker (which is second only in awfulness to actually being the shift worker) this was music to my ears!  He asked me if I thought he should apply for it and I told him I would wholeheartedly support him no matter what he decided.   He pondered his options for a few days, then decided he wanted to go for it:  nothing ventured, nothing gained (and if he didn't get the position, aside from being disappointed he would remain in the job he was currently working).  I helped him to his resume and cover letter, and he submitted his formal application for consideration by the powers that be.
> 
> Then we waited.  And waited.
> 
> Toward the end of January, the company sent him to their plant in Michigan for some specialized training courses within the specific focus area for the job he applied for.  He was away for a week, then home for a week before they sent him back for a second (and more detailed) session.   Over the next few weeks that followed, he took several tests and competed an assortment of evaluations based on the training sessions and practical application. We were optimistically hopeful.
> 
> Then....nothing .  Cue the crickets.
> 
> Friday at noon, I am sitting at my desk when my cell phone rings and I see that its Steve calling.  He was working that day, so getting a call from him on his personal phone (not from his work cell) had me a bit alarmed when I answered.....the last time he did that, he was calling to let me know he was on the way to the hospital.   Despite my initial bout of panic, it turned out he had some good news to share:
> 
> HE GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> Not only did he get the position he had so been hoping for, but it also came with a small raise in pay (which was totally unexpected....he was under the impression that it was a lateral move as far as that went).
> 
> I cannot tell you how happy this has made us.....it is an answer to our prayers in so many ways!   Not only is this the career move he had been longing for, the fact that it is straight days AND at a slightly higher rate of pay were above and beyond what we could have hoped for.
> 
> I am so excited that we will be sleeping at the same time every night.  Having dinner together every night.  Be able to spend EVER SINGLE WEEKEND together too.   A normal family life for the first time in more than two decades!
> 
> So, as of April 3rd, my Steve will officially be a Moulding Manufacturing Engineering Technician, and I will no longer be a Shift Work Wife .  We wanted to do something to celebrate this weekend, but both Steve and Jake are working, so the party would just have been attended by myself and Sunshine .    We'll have to defer the festivities  until sometime later this week.
> 
> Our reasons to celebrate on this April trip just keep piling up....Sunshine's birthday, Jake's graduation, Steve & I's wedding anniversary, and now the big guy's promotion.  Today, we are feeling very blessed  .


I am so happy for you !  Could not have happened to more deserving people! Congratulations!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Oh wow that's rough. Just the sleep disruption along with the family time

So happy for you guys


----------



## pepperandchips

Congratulations, Bo-Binas! I know that will be a wonderful change in your family routines. It's hard enough to sync up even when you're both working days M-F!!! I'm sure this makes for a very upbeat weekend. Maybe @dancin Disney style can go get a second round of treats to celebrate in your honor


----------



## Ritchielace

Congratulations Gina! This is such great news for you and Steve. You must be just over the moon to know you are going to be spending so much more together time as a family and couple. Well deserved for all of you, all this good karma is heading back your way.  Keep it coming


----------



## dancin Disney style

Dynamoliz said:


> I'm sorry, but you'll have to go back to Carlo's and repurchase your items and take photos to rectify your grievous oversight. After taking the pics, and posting them so we can all live vicariously and happily through you, then you may eat your purchase.


I completely agree. There should be a do over. Unfortunately the rental car has gone home.

We opted to go with the two items talked about on the show as signature items. A lobster tail and cannoli....both TO DIE FOR

Big congrats to Steve-O. A new job is always exciting and challenging. You may actually find the change of schedule odd for a while.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So yesterday I had the chance to meet with @pattyw and her son. 
We're at the same resort and she took a few minutes to stop at the pool to say hello.  As the rules go it's not a Dis meet if there is no picture......

There is actually a picture but it won't upload. I keep getting an error message saying the file is too large. Ummm...all the pictures are coming from my fancy new phone so I'm not sure how that specific one is too large. 

Anyway, thanks for stopping by Patty. Hope to see you again.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> So yesterday I had the chance to meet with @pattyw and her son.
> We're at the same resort and she took a few minutes to stop at the pool to say hello.  As the rules go it's not a Dis meet if there is no picture......
> 
> There is actually a picture but it won't upload. I keep getting an error message saying the file is too large. Ummm...all the pictures are coming from my fancy new phone so I'm not sure how that specific one is too large.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for stopping by Patty. Hope to see you again.



It was great to meet up with @dancin Disney style yesterday!  She's super nice and we had a great chat!  Have a great rest of your vaca dancin!!  Funny that our picture won't upload! Hope I didn't break your camera! Gina thanks for making it possible for me to meet up with such great people through your trip reports! 

And Gina as the wife of a 27 year shift worker who recently went straight days, congrats!!  But I admit it was a little weird at first.  I mean no more nights to myself of watching tv programs that I like with no guilt, no more sleeping without a snorer...  but it is great!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> I am so happy for you !  Could not have happened to more deserving people! Congratulations!





pepperandchips said:


> Congratulations, Bo-Binas! I know that will be a wonderful change in your family routines. It's hard enough to sync up even when you're both working days M-F!!! I'm sure this makes for a very upbeat weekend. Maybe @dancin Disney style can go get a second round of treats to celebrate in your honor





Ritchielace said:


> Congratulations Gina! This is such great news for you and Steve. You must be just over the moon to know you are going to be spending so much more together time as a family and couple. Well deserved for all of you, all this good karma is heading back your way.  Keep it coming





dancin Disney style said:


> I completely agree. There should be a do over. Unfortunately the rental car has gone home.
> 
> We opted to go with the two items talked about on the show as signature items. A lobster tail and cannoli....both TO DIE FOR
> 
> Big congrats to Steve-O. A new job is always exciting and challenging. You may actually find the change of schedule odd for a while.





dancin Disney style said:


> So yesterday I had the chance to meet with @pattyw and her son.
> We're at the same resort and she took a few minutes to stop at the pool to say hello.  As the rules go it's not a Dis meet if there is no picture......
> 
> There is actually a picture but it won't upload. I keep getting an error message saying the file is too large. Ummm...all the pictures are coming from my fancy new phone so I'm not sure how that specific one is too large.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for stopping by Patty. Hope to see you again.





pattyw said:


> It was great to meet up with @dancin Disney style yesterday!  She's super nice and we had a great chat!  Have a great rest of your vaca dancin!!  Funny that our picture won't upload! Hope I didn't break your camera! Gina thanks for making it possible for me to meet up with such great people through your trip reports!
> 
> And Gina as the wife of a 27 year shift worker who recently went straight days, congrats!!  But I admit it was a little weird at first.  I mean no more nights to myself of watching tv programs that I like with no guilt, no more sleeping without a snorer...  but it is great!!



Thank you everyone  .  The next couple of weeks are going to be _*l-o-n-g *_until he starts in his new position in April.  But at least the end is in sight!

So happy that @dancin Disney style and @pattyw were able to meet up at the resort!!  I have a couple of Dismeets planned for this year and I am super, SUPER excited to finally get to see some of my Disfriends in person.  Some of you guys I feel I know so well, its often difficult to remember that you live across North America and not across town.

@dancin Disney style , give that phone to Grumpy Cat and see if she can work her magic on the photo upload.  I'm betting her teenage techie skills will amaze and impress us.  We all want to see that pic!!

@pattyw , congrats to your hubby for also wrestling free of shiftwork and into straight days .  LOL, we have a ton of TV's in this house (4 TV's for 3 people!!) so I still can catch my girly shows while the guys watch their sports.  Funny, but neither one is interested in Fixer Upper or Flip or Flop  ... men are a mystery sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well done to Steve on the new job. Hope he enjoys the day shift


----------



## bankr63

Congrats to Steve (and you) on the new job.  I sincerely hope it works out, but "watch out".  One of my team member's hubby has been a firefighter for many many years.  He got promoted into a full-time day job about a year ago, and she was shocked at how "little" time they had after that.  Firefighters work long shifts, and have enough down time to accomplish tons.  Adjusting to the new lifestyle was tougher than expected.  But then several months later he was tapped for a major promotion, but he would return to shifts in the station house.  I'm pretty sure they both breathed a sigh of relief to get back to their "normal".  Not saying this WILL happen to you Gina; just suggesting that your planning side be ready for it...

But as we get older, sometimes a major change of scenery is what keeps us going!

And to hijack things again, time for an update...

We got in late last night/early this morning, a day ahead of plan.  Weather for the week is looking grand, temps in the high 80's for the week.  MK in the plans for tomorrow.

We decided to make a full run for it on Saturday.  Leaving Hagerstown, MD around 7:00 Saturday morning we were making really great time.  Made a side trip to Raleigh/Durham region to stop in at Cabela's and made that a bit past lunch.  Hit South of the Border (Dillon SC) around 4:00.  Original plan was to stop around GA/FL line for the night, but we had dinner near Savannah GA, and it was still pretty early when we got to our intended destination, so A+ said "what the heck" or something to that effect and we pressed on.  Hit Vistana about 12:02 AM Sunday. 

Had a nice breakfast at the Marketplace this morning, since we didn't have anything stocked up yet.  The southwest breakfast wrap was excellent!

Also had a great late lunch today at Zimmies by the pool after a long morning of making the shopping rounds.

And now it's time to head out a BBQ a couple of juicy steaks for dinner! 

Hmmm, just noticed the last 3 lines are all about food...

It is so *NICE* to be "home" in paradise again!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well done to Steve on the new job. Hope he enjoys the day shift



Thank you! 



bankr63 said:


> Congrats to Steve (and you) on the new job.  I sincerely hope it works out, but "watch out".  One of my team member's hubby has been a firefighter for many many years.  He got promoted into a full-time day job about a year ago, and she was shocked at how "little" time they had after that.  Firefighters work long shifts, and have enough down time to accomplish tons.  Adjusting to the new lifestyle was tougher than expected.  But then several months later he was tapped for a major promotion, but he would return to shifts in the station house.  I'm pretty sure they both breathed a sigh of relief to get back to their "normal".  Not saying this WILL happen to you Gina; just suggesting that your planning side be ready for it...
> 
> But as we get older, sometimes a major change of scenery is what keeps us going!



Thanks Munro.  I have no doubt that his "days" will be long ones on occasion (and involve some impromptu weekends as well), but at least we'll have a little more consistency than we had before .   That's good enough for me!

And hey, what's this about us getting "older"?  We're still 29....at heart  .



bankr63 said:


> And to hijack things again, time for an update...
> 
> We got in late last night/early this morning, a day ahead of plan.  Weather for the week is looking grand, temps in the high 80's for the week.  MK in the plans for tomorrow.
> 
> We decided to make a full run for it on Saturday.  Leaving Hagerstown, MD around 7:00 Saturday morning we were making really great time.  Made a side trip to Raleigh/Durham region to stop in at Cabela's and made that a bit past lunch.  Hit South of the Border (Dillon SC) around 4:00.  Original plan was to stop around GA/FL line for the night, but we had dinner near Savannah GA, and it was still pretty early when we got to our intended destination, so A+ said "what the heck" or something to that effect and we pressed on.  Hit Vistana about 12:02 AM Sunday.
> 
> Had a nice breakfast at the Marketplace this morning, since we didn't have anything stocked up yet.  The southwest breakfast wrap was excellent!
> 
> Also had a great late lunch today at Zimmies by the pool after a long morning of making the shopping rounds.
> 
> And now it's time to head out a BBQ a couple of juicy steaks for dinner!
> 
> Hmmm, just noticed the last 3 lines are all about food...
> 
> It is so *NICE* to be "home" in paradise again!



Happy to hear you arrived safe and sound, and ahead of schedule at that!  

Have a spectacular week in the sun...and don't forget to post a picture or two here if you get the chance.


----------



## pepperandchips

bankr63 said:


> "what the heck" or something to that effect and we pressed on. Hit Vistana about 12:02 AM Sunday.



Sounds like us - prefer to drive in the wee hours to avoid traffic and arrive with a whole day ahead of us in Orlando, of course we tend to be departing Atlanta around 12:02 AM... Haha

Ditto what Gina said, post some pictures for those of us still counting weeks!!!


----------



## toystoryduo

Wonderful news on the new job, Gina!!!   So happy for you and Steve!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

toystoryduo said:


> Wonderful news on the new job, Gina!!!   So happy for you and Steve!



Thank you!!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, always glad to hear good news.  Congrats to Steve.  Won't be long.  Time seems to fly at times.

Oh and since I posted a minion in Mac's Something thread, you've been mooned by a minion!  

Wading though this very wet day.  Raining so hard, it's noisy. 

Hoping for clear skies and good weather for your trip.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Good morning. Was supposed to rain today and was sprinkling when I came out to the pool but it's gorgeous now. 
 

Very busy day yesterday at Epcot. The place was packed but we somehow managed to eat our way around World Showcase at the Flower and Garden festival. I'm still stuffed this morning. 
I took a ton of weird pictures but none of the food.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo, always glad to hear good news.  Congrats to Steve.  Won't be long.  Time seems to fly at times.
> 
> Oh and since I posted a minion in Mac's Something thread, you've been mooned by a minion!
> 
> Wading though this very wet day.  Raining so hard, it's noisy.
> 
> Hoping for clear skies and good weather for your trip.



Thank you Lynne!!     I know the next two weeks will go by quickly, but right now....I'm impatient .

We've got the rain here, too, today.  Cold, damp, and downright icky.  

We're definitely saying a prayer for nice weather for the end of April/early May.  It's always a concern because a real wash-out of a week can ruin so many carefully laid plans.  I'm packing an assortment of ponchos and umbrellas, but with a little luck....we won't need to use many of them!



dancin Disney style said:


> Good morning. Was supposed to rain today and was sprinkling when I came out to the pool but it's gorgeous now.
> View attachment 156230
> 
> Very busy day yesterday at Epcot. The place was packed but we somehow managed to eat our way around World Showcase at the Flower and Garden festival. I'm still stuffed this morning.
> I took a ton of weird pictures but none of the food.
> View attachment 156231



Gorgeous pics!  Love, love, LOVE the spectacular colours in the flower displays! 

Glad to hear the rain has cleared up and you are enjoying some sun!  It's cold and wet here today.....and I heard the weatherman say the dreaded "s" word when talking about what's coming for Sunday .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Glad to hear the rain has cleared up and you are enjoying some sun!  It's cold and wet here today.....and I heard the weatherman say the dreaded "s" word when talking about what's coming for Sunday .


Do not even hint at the "s" word.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

It was one of those kinds of days at the office that has made me glad we have a vacation on the not-so-distant horizon .






Funny how some days can be so normal, while others......just go crazy .

Focusing on the positive, we're now at 40 days from departure.....so tomorrow, I can officially say we're in the 30's!  Time is passing pretty quickly, actually  ... which is surprising as there is less and less to do and plan at this stage.  We are casually tossing around some ideas of how we wish to spend the pre-game hours in St. Petersburg, assuming we get ourselves up and going at a decent hour in morning.  With the baseball game not starting until early evening, that leaves us some prime afternoon time to check out this new destination for us.  We've tossed around some beach time (we've never seen the Gulf), a dolphin cruise (this one is SUPER close to Tropicana Field:  http://pierdolphincruises.com/) or perhaps a visit to the aquarium (http://www.pieraquarium.org/).   I need to do a little more reading on Tripadvisor to see which one might be our best bet.  I have to say, the dolphin cruise holds a LOT of appeal....I have never seen dolphins swimming in the wild before.

Most of our trip planning efforts lately seem to be more centered around our October trip.  I booked our Discovery Cove days on Friday, one for the beginning of the trip and one for the end.  Skipping the dolphin swim and using the great rates available to passmembers (plus having our admission to both SeaWorld and Aquatica covered with our AP's purchased back on Black Friday) meant that two visits were within the budget, which we are super excited about.  We have booked our second week of accommodations via SkyAuction (we just won that auction last night, we'll be giving Wyndham Cypress Palms a whirl this time) and we've also shortlisted a few other attractions we want to try out:  Pirates Dinner Adventure  (arrrhhh, excited about that one!), Capone's (which has been on Steve's must-do list for years), Oktoberfest in Celebration, Food Truck Friday (also in Celebration), and yes....I think we'll do a MNSSHP again, assuming that ticket prices aren't super ridiculous.  A delightful little bird told us that there is a 4 Rivers Smokehouse opening in Kissimmee this summer, so that will be a must-do for one night's dining.  And.....we have a Dismeet or two in the works for that vacation, which is super, SUPER cool.

Pulling myself back to planning for our spring trip, I still have to research prices on out of country medical insurance at some point soon so I can cross that off the to-do list before April 23rd.  I need to figure out if its more cost effective to get an annual plan or two single-trip policies (covering all three of us on the first trip, only two of us for the second).

I also need to get a decent pair of sandals for the trip.  While I detest going to the mall, I might have to cave on this one.  I hate ordering shoes online, its just too hard to figure out if they will fit in a way that doesn't drive me crazy.  Selection at this time of year is still limited at best though, so I'm trying to hold off for a little while yet.  Spring is still only partly in the air this far north.

It's all coming together, though .    Hard to believe its less than two weeks until Easter!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Do not even hint at the "s" word.



Sorry .  They're calling for a high of 12 for Thursday, then its all downhill from there.


----------



## sk8jdgca

For out of province look at the RBC Visa preferred card. It will cover you, Steve and it might cover your son ( he hasn't graduated yet). All for 110 plus secondary card holder if you need it.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sk8jdgca said:


> For out of province look at the RBC Visa preferred card. It will cover you, Steve and it might cover your son ( he hasn't graduated yet). All for 110 plus secondary card holder if you need it.



Thanks for that tip, I will definitely look into it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, shoot......apparently the Pier Aquarium is permanently closed according to TripAdvisor .  I guess that one is off my list of options.


----------



## pepperandchips

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm still stuffed this morning.
> I took a ton of weird pictures but none of the food.



If that gorgeous flower blanket is weird that I am fine being a nutcase. Gorgeous photos!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And.....we have a Dismeet or two in the works for that vacation, which is super, SUPER cool.


When are your dates again 

Gina... I know you just said no ordering online... But if you are looking for sandals I have to recommend the website GoJane.com - they have ridiculously cheap shoes. I just buy 5 or 6 pairs and figure 3 or 4 will fit and gift the others to my sister or friends  kind of like how you have less expensive American things delivered to your park & fly or the Vistana.

Happy Monday to everyone! (I'm under 20 days so feeling a little giddy even if it makes me a brat for sharing that when you're in the last few painful weeks too!!!)


----------



## dancin Disney style

pepperandchips said:


> If that gorgeous flower blanket is weird that I am fine being a nutcase. Gorgeous photos!


That was one of a few nice pics that I got.



That's a weird one


----------



## ElenaJane

Congrats to Steve!  That shift work schedule sounds really stressful!  Your list of things to celebrate is getting crazy long!  

I am in a bit of a holding patter, plan-wise, myself.  We have 42 days, so in a few days I can also say we are in the 30s!  Our Busch Gardens opens this Saturday though, so we are going.  A little mini-one-day-vacay to tide us over!


----------



## dixonsontour

Exciting to have 2 trips in the planning for you.

Oktoberfest at Celebration was fun, I'm sure you will enjoy there are some photos in my 2014 trip report if you want a look.

Bok tower also has an Oktoberfest plant sale event. We have been to Bok but not the Oktoberfest there but it was a beautiful place. Bit of a drive out down hwy 27.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> If that gorgeous flower blanket is weird that I am fine being a nutcase. Gorgeous photos!
> 
> When are your dates again
> 
> Gina... I know you just said no ordering online... But if you are looking for sandals I have to recommend the website GoJane.com - they have ridiculously cheap shoes. I just buy 5 or 6 pairs and figure 3 or 4 will fit and gift the others to my sister or friends  kind of like how you have less expensive American things delivered to your park & fly or the Vistana.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone! (I'm under 20 days so feeling a little giddy even if it makes me a brat for sharing that when you're in the last few painful weeks too!!!)



So, I checked out the GoJane.com website and ooooohhhhhh..........they have such GREAT STUFF!!!   I found at least six different pair of sandals that I loved, and a whole lot of other stuff too (some sunglasses that are just SCREAMING out "Florida!" and a couple of hair items that I adore).  

I am sorely, sorely tempted to put an order in before our travel date.  Their prices are fantastic!  My biggest concern is wearing literally brand new shoes around the parks.....and shoes I didn't have a chance to try on first, at that.  I will have to ponder this over the next while .



ElenaJane said:


> Congrats to Steve!  That shift work schedule sounds really stressful!  Your list of things to celebrate is getting crazy long!
> 
> I am in a bit of a holding patter, plan-wise, myself.  We have 42 days, so in a few days I can also say we are in the 30s!  Our Busch Gardens opens this Saturday though, so we are going.  A little mini-one-day-vacay to tide us over!



Yes ma'am, this vacation was well timed to celebrate a lot of fun milestones .  It should definitely make for a festive mood for the entire trip!

How awesome that you can get a little theme park fun in while you wait for the next 6 weeks to whittle away .  Most of our northern theme parks don't kick off their seasons until Victoria Day (near the end of May).   I would love to see some pics from your Saturday visit if you feel like sharing a few with your Disboards peeps.  Post 'em here for us all to enjoy!



dixonsontour said:


> Exciting to have 2 trips in the planning for you.
> 
> Oktoberfest at Celebration was fun, I'm sure you will enjoy there are some photos in my 2014 trip report if you want a look.
> 
> Bok tower also has an Oktoberfest plant sale event. We have been to Bok but not the Oktoberfest there but it was a beautiful place. Bit of a drive out down hwy 27.



Your trip report was actually what originally gave us the idea to visit Oktobertfest in Celebration  .... until then, I had no idea it even existed.  So a big thanks from the both of us for a wonderful suggestion!   We are very excited to give it a try, especially since we've never been to Celebration before at all.


----------



## dcessford

Have you considered going to Busch Gardens while in Tampa? I am sure the boys would love the coasters there.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Coming up soon!

So who is going on the October trip?


----------



## tgropp

I can only imagine on how excited that you must be for Steve to be finally free of shift work. I worked in the automotive industry for 36 years doing shift work. This is so hard on a family. Then after 10 years of working shift work I changed jobs within the company and got steady days. My oldest child had just started school so I got to see my children grow up and partake in all celebrations/ milestones in their lives. Most people who have a steady day job take this for granted. Congrats to both of you!!! Your life will change so much for the better. How blessed that you both must feel.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dcessford said:


> Have you considered going to Busch Gardens while in Tampa? I am sure the boys would love the coasters there.



We've always considered it, tried to plan it several times, and still never been there.  I think we are going to need to plan a whole Tampa trip sometime in the (hopefully not-so-distant) future.   There are a whole list of places I want to visit there....BG, Adventure Island, The Florida Aquarium....!



ArwenMarie said:


> Coming up soon!
> 
> So who is going on the October trip?



It's just Steve and I for the October vacation.  After our December trip for three, and this spring getaway for four, we are excited for two whole weeks in the autumn to enjoy as a couple .



tgropp said:


> I can only imagine on how excited that you must be for Steve to be finally free of shift work. I worked in the automotive industry for 36 years doing shift work. This is so hard on a family. Then after 10 years of working shift work I changed jobs within the company and got steady days. My oldest child had just started school so I got to see my children grow up and partake in all celebrations/ milestones in their lives. Most people who have a steady day job take this for granted. Congrats to both of you!!! Your life will change so much for the better. How blessed that you both must feel.



Thank you, my friend!!       We are excitedly counting down the remaining night shifts.....two more this week, three more next weekend.....then the celebration begins!


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, it was a busy weekend here.  Jake worked three night shifts in a row at the group home, Sunshine was in CPR training both Saturday and Sunday, and Steve and I managed to accomplish the grocery shopping, house cleaning, laundry, an assortment of household chores for my mom, and even squeezed in a Saturday night of euchre with a couple of friends, a Sunday afternoon swim at the Y, and a family pizza and movie night in with the kids earlier this evening (Despicable Me 2 ... the movie choice courtesy of Sunshine, who loves those adorable minions as much as I do!).
> 
> Steve and I were chatting yesterday on the way to my moms, and we have decided to go ahead and book the Behind the Scenes tour for our final day of the trip.  That day (Monday, May 2nd) was already slated for SeaWorld on the unofficial itinerary, and we thought it will be a really nice way to end off our vacation.  This tour has always been one that drew Sunshine and Jake's attention.....hers for the opportunity to pet the penguin, his for the chance to touch a shark....and with it being offered BOGO to pass members, it really does seem crazy to pass it up.  So, that's my task for tomorrow (I am not sure if I will book via the website or via phone....I guess it will depend on whether or not I remember to bring my AP with me to work!!) but we're not telling the kids just yet.  I may work it in as part of Sunshine's birthday surprise, I'm not sure.   We are super excited, though, to add this little extra special, and unexpected, feature on to our trip.
> 
> I also spent some time today seeking out some swimwear options.....I need a couple of new suits (not only for this trip, but for my aquafit classes at the Y), and can usually find a much better selection and prices in the States versus here at home.   I usually try to order at least a couple about two weeks before we travel and have them shipped to our park and fly hotel.  While its not my favourite pre-trip to-do item _(hello, insecurities and body image issues!  It's nice to see you again....NOT!)_ I think I found a couple of different suits that I don't hate (those which will hopefully disguise some of the ... um .... less attractive features of my physique ) and at a very reasonable cost, even with the exchange factored in.  So, that's a bit of a victory for the day.....hopefully it will still be considered a win when I try them on 7 weeks from now .
> 
> *48 days to go!*



hahah I knew you would do the tour! It was too good of a deal to pass up, I mean 4 for 2!  I would have booked it too! I am still debating Sea World as an add on, also since we're going the week of Memorial Day (our AP is up June 8) we wanted a full week, we are debating whether to add on 2 nights at resort hotel to get express pass for 2 days (we'd leave bright and early the 3rd day) at the end of our timeshare week. I just don't know. We need to check prices to see if it's doable. 





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am happy to report this morning that Sunshine's other plane ticket has officially been purchased  ... as we had been so hoping and praying, the fare from Buffalo to Orlando finally dropped to a very reasonable $208 (from $279).  Not as cheap as the return fare (which, after sitting at $195 then dropping to $128 on Friday when we snatched it up, dropped even further to $117 ... so Jetblue credited us back the difference to our Travel Bank), but still very reasonable nonetheless.   That $71 USD saved is more like $100 when converted to Canadian funds, so her parents are very happy with that.
> 
> That was really the final "big" thing for our spring vacation.  Cue the sighs of relief and contentment.
> 
> I got a text message from our tax accountant yesterday that our returns are all completed and ready to be filed.  There were refunds all around this year (though a couple of them are small to tiny....Jake gets back a whopping $7.34! ) which is a huge relief.  We were hoping and praying that we wouldn't owe the government our first born right before our trip.   I don't know why, but taxes always create a certain amount of stress and anxiety for me.
> 
> It almost killed me to let my 50% off Groupon code expire without being used yesterday.   I was almost, nearly, _*virtually*_ on the verge of buying admission for 4 to Skeletons: Animals Unveiled or the Lost Caverns Mini Golf & Gator feeding offer, but my better sense kicked in at the last minute and I realized we have enough on the itinerary.  Much as the deals would have been superb and the savings huge, I really do think there's a point of over-doing it.   We want to have a little bit of downtime, and some opportunities to shop without a schedule.  With just 9 days to fill (our 10th day, departure day, doesn't count when we have a morning flight home) we are already packing a LOT in:  3 days at the Universal parks, 2 days at the SeaWorld parks, a day at Aquatica, and our day in St. Petersburg for the baseball game.  Our arrival day is always left open (just in case we don't get much rest the night before we fly ... twice bitten, many times shy! ) and then we have our sole "down day" where we will enjoy our Disney character brunch and meal and mini golf at Citywalk.
> 
> The only other thing I am seriously toying with is adding on a character breakfast at Universal on the Friday of our trip.   At $110 with tax, it would be a rather splurgy thing to do at this point (especially since I already splurged with adding on the Behind the Scenes Tour at SeaWorld), so definitely I will be holding off on deciding on that one for a while.   That $110 US would be more like $155 when converted to Canadian, so its admittedly on the pricier side but yet......t_he minions would be there ._  That might just be worth it, all on its own:  there's a lot of minion love among my crew, even the guys.  For now, though, I'm just letting the idea dangle in the far reaches of my brain until I see what the next few weeks bring.
> 
> We've had some milder temperatures here the last few days (and today, a LOT of rain) so I am happy to report our snow is finally gone!  It almost feels like spring is around the corner.....though I'm sure that winter has another couple of punches to throw before the worst is behind us.  For now, though, I will happily take what we are currently enjoying....even the rain  .  If nothing else, it helps to wash away some of the salt and grime that winter has left behind.
> 
> *44 *days to go  .



Breakfast with the Minions?? Ahh I need to read up on this! That is one of the things I love about Disney is the character meals!  



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We have had some good news this weekend that I thought I would share with you all  .  Not at all trip related but still pretty awesome nonetheless.
> 
> Back before our Christmas vacation, a job opportunity arose at the company for which Steve works that caught his eye.  We talked about it quite a bit at the time, and I knew he really wanted to apply for it.......it wasn't any more money, but the position itself was more the type of role that he wanted to focus his future in:  more technically oriented than the mid-management position he's held for the last several years.  As an added bonus....this job was straight days.  After almost 22 years of being the wife of a shift worker (which is second only in awfulness to actually being the shift worker) this was music to my ears!  He asked me if I thought he should apply for it and I told him I would wholeheartedly support him no matter what he decided.   He pondered his options for a few days, then decided he wanted to go for it:  nothing ventured, nothing gained (and if he didn't get the position, aside from being disappointed he would remain in the job he was currently working).  I helped him to his resume and cover letter, and he submitted his formal application for consideration by the powers that be.
> 
> Then we waited.  And waited.
> 
> Toward the end of January, the company sent him to their plant in Michigan for some specialized training courses within the specific focus area for the job he applied for.  He was away for a week, then home for a week before they sent him back for a second (and more detailed) session.   Over the next few weeks that followed, he took several tests and competed an assortment of evaluations based on the training sessions and practical application. We were optimistically hopeful.
> 
> Then....nothing .  Cue the crickets.
> 
> Friday at noon, I am sitting at my desk when my cell phone rings and I see that its Steve calling.  He was working that day, so getting a call from him on his personal phone (not from his work cell) had me a bit alarmed when I answered.....the last time he did that, he was calling to let me know he was on the way to the hospital.   Despite my initial bout of panic, it turned out he had some good news to share:
> 
> HE GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> Not only did he get the position he had so been hoping for, but it also came with a small raise in pay (which was totally unexpected....he was under the impression that it was a lateral move as far as that went).
> 
> I cannot tell you how happy this has made us.....it is an answer to our prayers in so many ways!   Not only is this the career move he had been longing for, the fact that it is straight days AND at a slightly higher rate of pay were above and beyond what we could have hoped for.
> 
> I am so excited that we will be sleeping at the same time every night.  Having dinner together every night.  Be able to spend EVER SINGLE WEEKEND together too.   A normal family life for the first time in more than two decades!
> 
> So, as of April 3rd, my Steve will officially be a Moulding Manufacturing Engineering Technician, and I will no longer be a Shift Work Wife .  We wanted to do something to celebrate this weekend, but both Steve and Jake are working, so the party would just have been attended by myself and Sunshine .    We'll have to defer the festivities  until sometime later this week.
> 
> Our reasons to celebrate on this April trip just keep piling up....Sunshine's birthday, Jake's graduation, Steve & I's wedding anniversary, and now the big guy's promotion.  Today, we are feeling very blessed  .



WOOT WOOT! Congrats to Steve and you! My dad did shift work (swing shift at that) for many many years, it's hard on family and marriages.  I am so happy for you guys! Imagine a nice little pay raise - I think that equals breakfast with the Minions!?? 

74 days to go!!!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina!

I don't know if you have filled all your time for the upcoming trip, but you might want to consider the Escape Game. I just noticed there is a Groupon...

https://www.groupon.com/deals/orlando-escape-game-1

It is very fun!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Two weeks in October...So jealous! I know you love having your family there too but that will be awesome


----------



## bankr63

Time for another hijack update, and maybe a bit of a rant.

We are having a great time, and the weather has been cooperating.  As expected, we have been having a fairly quiet and laid back vacation.  Monday was our one big day with a trip to MK.  I must say that the blush has been fading for the Disney rose for us for a while, but Monday was a particularly good example of why.  We did still have a great day, but maybe not as Magical as one comes to expect from Disney.

Now granted, Monday is generally not the best day to go to Disney unless you are pin trader; and A+ is an avid pin trader.  Monday crowds at MK are generally heavy as that is where many people start their week.  For a pin trader, that makes Monday a good day as there are lots of CM's to trade with.  And A+ had a fantastic trading day, finding several long sought after treasures.  I am a minor trader, but even managed to complete a couple of series that I had been working on over the last couple of years.

But I must say that Disney is slipping a bit on the experience front.  It really strikes me that while Universal is riding a thoroughbred horse, Disney is still too busy milking their cash cow to see what they are doing.  We started out early and did very well with our 3 FP+ experiences; riding all three mountains in short order.  But starting around 10:00 the Disney gremlins started getting into the works.  At some point in the day, EVERY headliner attraction was down, sometimes two at a time, some more than once, generally for an hour or so.  The surge in crowds got really unmanageable as people struggled to find things to ride.  Wait times from 1 to 2 hours were posted everywhere. 

We got into line for POTC with a 50 minute standby time showing.  We finally exited the ride 105 minutes later.  It had been down earlier in the day, and all the returning FP+ holders completely stalled the standby line.  I like the ride, but I would never knowingly wait an hour and 45 minutes to ride POTC!  A CM dealing with the unhappy crowd mentioned that Disney cutbacks in the maintenance department were leading to more breakdowns.  Can we quote this guy in a court when someone is hurt because of cutbacks in maintenance?  I was shocked at the comment because I know that kind of comment is reason for dismissal.  Based on all the rides that were going down that day, I am inclined to believe there was some truth in it.  Disney, if you are going to keep increasing prices, you MUST keep the quality up.  How big a mansion does Michael Eisner need anyway?

And a thought on FP+.  Yes, the first three went well, but I don't understand the kiosk idea for getting more.  People were standing in line for 40 minutes to get one more FP+ selection that might save them 30 minutes in the standby line?   And face it, there aren't going to be a lot FP+ selections for headliners left at 3:00 pm on the day of.  They really have to allow people to select their 4th+ selection from the MyDisney app.  Everyone seemed to have their noses stuck in their smartphones, so we (mostly) all have the app.  Don't make people stand in a line to avoid standing in a line; that is just a stupid waste of time!

And a final rant on Disney prices.  It is sometimes hard to compare prices on the overpriced goods at MK because they are exclusively Disney.  But I picked up a nice pair of Oakley sunglasses at the shop in Adventure Land.  I had minor heart palpitations looking at the $400 price tag. (That's about $1MM Canadian).  Checked the Oakley site this morning.  Disney's price was 20% higher than Oakley's list price on their website.  Really?  $80 more for the privilege of buying in Disney? 

Again, I rant, but we will still return to Disney.  I just think that Disney is going to price themselves out of the market, and with Universal's increasingly attractive product, I can tell you who is going take Disney's cash cow out to the pasture and shoot it...

Here endeth the rant.

Oh, and sorry, no pictures yet.  Haven't taken the camera out of the bag yet.  Tried some phone selfies on BTMRR; total fail!  Today is another quiet pool day.  Signing off so we can go snag a nice sunny lounger...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

RocketCityMama said:


> hahah I knew you would do the tour! It was too good of a deal to pass up, I mean 4 for 2!  I would have booked it too! I am still debating Sea World as an add on, also since we're going the week of Memorial Day (our AP is up June 8) we wanted a full week, we are debating whether to add on 2 nights at resort hotel to get express pass for 2 days (we'd leave bright and early the 3rd day) at the end of our timeshare week. I just don't know. We need to check prices to see if it's doable.



Yeah, I'm rather predictable that way  .....I just can't pass up an opportunity for a significant savings, especially when its on something we have always wanted to do before but couldn't justify in the midst of the other non-negotiable costs.  This was just the "nudge" we needed!

Hopefully your AP rate would get you a couple of nights at one of the Universal hotels at a reasonable price.  The Express pass is sooooo nice.  We have always found RPR to be the cheapest whenever we were looking at prices.  Don't forget to keep your eye on cheaptickets.com as well, as they often have some great discount codes.



RocketCityMama said:


> Breakfast with the Minions?? Ahh I need to read up on this! That is one of the things I love about Disney is the character meals!



Here's the link to the character meal details:

https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Character-Breakfasts.aspx

I bet your girls would LOVE IT!  



RocketCityMama said:


> WOOT WOOT! Congrats to Steve and you! My dad did shift work (swing shift at that) for many many years, it's hard on family and marriages.  I am so happy for you guys! Imagine a nice little pay raise - I think that equals breakfast with the Minions!??
> 
> 74 days to go!!!



LOL.....its tempting isn't it.  Realistically, without stepping outside of my budgetary comfort level, I am having to decide between the dolphin cruise in St. Petersburg or the Superstar Character Breakfast.   There's only about a $20 overall difference in price.  I am thinking of adding one of the two splurges to our trip since Steve's pay increase will have kicked in by then, but I'm just not sure which one would be the best use of our money.  Two totally different (and potentially awesome!) experiences makes it VERY hard to choose.



JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina!
> 
> I don't know if you have filled all your time for the upcoming trip, but you might want to consider the Escape Game. I just noticed there is a Groupon...
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/orlando-escape-game-1
> 
> It is very fun!



Thanks for the link!  Its probably not a possibility for this trip, but I'm hoping to make this something we do on our October vacation.  With having two full weeks at our disposal and not wanting to visit theme parks every single day (LOL....we are too old for that kind of pace!) I am thinking that Groupon is poised to become my newest best friend!



ArwenMarie said:


> Two weeks in October...So jealous! I know you love having your family there too but that will be awesome



Yes, we *love* travelling with Jake (and I'm sure we will say the same about Sunshine after our trip concludes in May) but its also very special to have time alone as a couple, especially when we both work full time and Steve's wonky shifts have always limited how much leisure time we get to spend together.  When its just the two of us, its very VERY easy:  there are less people's opinions and tastes to factor in on each decision, especially where dining is concerned.  

We are enjoying making a list of the things we still want to do (or dine) that we know are just not Jake's interests or taste.    Like the dinner shows....they're not Jake's thing at all, but we love that kind of cheesy entertainment.  And you can rest assured you'd never see Jake dressing up as a pirate and dragging his booty around MK for an MNSSHP.  He's too cool for that right now.....but as us wise older folks all know, that will change  .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Time for another hijack update, and maybe a bit of a rant.
> 
> We are having a great time, and the weather has been cooperating.  As expected, we have been having a fairly quiet and laid back vacation.  Monday was our one big day with a trip to MK.  I must say that the blush has been fading for the Disney rose for us for a while, but Monday was a particularly good example of why.  We did still have a great day, but maybe not as Magical as one comes to expect from Disney.
> 
> Now granted, Monday is generally not the best day to go to Disney unless you are pin trader; and A+ is an avid pin trader.  Monday crowds at MK are generally heavy as that is where many people start their week.  For a pin trader, that makes Monday a good day as there are lots of CM's to trade with.  And A+ had a fantastic trading day, finding several long sought after treasures.  I am a minor trader, but even managed to complete a couple of series that I had been working on over the last couple of years.
> 
> But I must say that Disney is slipping a bit on the experience front.  It really strikes me that while Universal is riding a thoroughbred horse, Disney is still too busy milking their cash cow to see what they are doing.  We started out early and did very well with our 3 FP+ experiences; riding all three mountains in short order.  But starting around 10:00 the Disney gremlins started getting into the works.  At some point in the day, EVERY headliner attraction was down, sometimes two at a time, some more than once, generally for an hour or so.  The surge in crowds got really unmanageable as people struggled to find things to ride.  Wait times from 1 to 2 hours were posted everywhere.
> 
> We got into line for POTC with a 50 minute standby time showing.  We finally exited the ride 105 minutes later.  It had been down earlier in the day, and all the returning FP+ holders completely stalled the standby line.  I like the ride, but I would never knowingly wait an hour and 45 minutes to ride POTC!  A CM dealing with the unhappy crowd mentioned that Disney cutbacks in the maintenance department were leading to more breakdowns.  Can we quote this guy in a court when someone is hurt because of cutbacks in maintenance?  I was shocked at the comment because I know that kind of comment is reason for dismissal.  Based on all the rides that were going down that day, I am inclined to believe there was some truth in it.  Disney, if you are going to keep increasing prices, you MUST keep the quality up.  How big a mansion does Michael Eisner need anyway?
> 
> And a thought on FP+.  Yes, the first three went well, but I don't understand the kiosk idea for getting more.  People were standing in line for 40 minutes to get one more FP+ selection that might save them 30 minutes in the standby line?   And face it, there aren't going to be a lot FP+ selections for headliners left at 3:00 pm on the day of.  They really have to allow people to select their 4th+ selection from the MyDisney app.  Everyone seemed to have their noses stuck in their smartphones, so we (mostly) all have the app.  Don't make people stand in a line to avoid standing in a line; that is just a stupid waste of time!
> 
> And a final rant on Disney prices.  It is sometimes hard to compare prices on the overpriced goods at MK because they are exclusively Disney.  But I picked up a nice pair of Oakley sunglasses at the shop in Adventure Land.  I had minor heart palpitations looking at the $400 price tag. (That's about $1MM Canadian).  Checked the Oakley site this morning.  Disney's price was 20% higher than Oakley's list price on their website.  Really?  $80 more for the privilege of buying in Disney?
> 
> Again, I rant, but we will still return to Disney.  I just think that Disney is going to price themselves out of the market, and with Universal's increasingly attractive product, I can tell you who is going take Disney's cash cow out to the pasture and shoot it...
> 
> Here endeth the rant.
> 
> Oh, and sorry, no pictures yet.  Haven't taken the camera out of the bag yet.  Tried some phone selfies on BTMRR; total fail!  Today is another quiet pool day.  Signing off so we can go snag a nice sunny lounger...



Sorry to hear about your frustrating Disney day.  Most of the things that you have listed off are the exact things that I *know* will cause us endless frustration....and why we have opted to skip the regular park days and only visit for their hard ticket events (not that it solves all the annoyances for us, but at least it lessens some of them).  

A day by the pool sounds like just what the Vacation Doctor ordered .  I recommend a fruity beverage served in a monkey-faced coconut .  Its a good antidote for Disney stressors.

Do you have any other park days planned for the balance of your week?  Disney, Universal, or otherwise?  Here's hoping they are a little less challenging than your Monday at MK!!


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yeah, I'm rather predictable that way  .....I just can't pass up an opportunity for a significant savings, especially when its on something we have always wanted to do before but couldn't justify in the midst of the other non-negotiable costs.  This was just the "nudge" we needed!
> 
> Hopefully your AP rate would get you a couple of nights at one of the Universal hotels at a reasonable price.  The Express pass is sooooo nice.  We have always found RPR to be the cheapest whenever we were looking at prices.  Don't forget to keep your eye on cheaptickets.com as well, as they often have some great discount codes.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the character meal details:
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Character-Breakfasts.aspx
> 
> I bet your girls would LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....its tempting isn't it.  Realistically, without stepping outside of my budgetary comfort level, I am having to decide between the dolphin cruise in St. Petersburg or the Superstar Character Breakfast.   There's only about a $20 overall difference in price.  I am thinking of adding one of the two splurges to our trip since Steve's pay increase will have kicked in by then, but I'm just not sure which one would be the best use of our money.  Two totally different (and potentially awesome!) experiences makes it VERY hard to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link!  Its probably not a possibility for this trip, but I'm hoping to make this something we do on our October vacation.  With having two full weeks at our disposal and not wanting to visit theme parks every single day (LOL....we are too old for that kind of pace!) I am thinking that Groupon is poised to become my newest best friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we *love* travelling with Jake (and I'm sure we will say the same about Sunshine after our trip concludes in May) but its also very special to have time alone as a couple, especially when we both work full time and Steve's wonky shifts have always limited how much leisure time we get to spend together.  When its just the two of us, its very VERY easy:  there are less people's opinions and tastes to factor in on each decision, especially where dining is concerned.
> 
> We are enjoying making a list of the things we still want to do (or dine) that we know are just not Jake's interests or taste.    Like the dinner shows....they're not Jake's thing at all, but we love that kind of cheesy entertainment.  And you can rest assured you'd never see Jake dressing up as a pirate and dragging his booty around MK for an MNSSHP.  He's too cool for that right now.....but as us wise older folks all know, that will change  .




I can't really say why, but if I were you I would do the St Petersburgs dolphin cruise if I had to choose between the two.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Time for another hijack update, and maybe a bit of a rant.
> 
> We are having a great time, and the weather has been cooperating.  As expected, we have been having a fairly quiet and laid back vacation.  Monday was our one big day with a trip to MK.  I must say that the blush has been fading for the Disney rose for us for a while, but Monday was a particularly good example of why.  We did still have a great day, but maybe not as Magical as one comes to expect from Disney.
> 
> Now granted, Monday is generally not the best day to go to Disney unless you are pin trader; and A+ is an avid pin trader.  Monday crowds at MK are generally heavy as that is where many people start their week.  For a pin trader, that makes Monday a good day as there are lots of CM's to trade with.  And A+ had a fantastic trading day, finding several long sought after treasures.  I am a minor trader, but even managed to complete a couple of series that I had been working on over the last couple of years.
> 
> But I must say that Disney is slipping a bit on the experience front.  It really strikes me that while Universal is riding a thoroughbred horse, Disney is still too busy milking their cash cow to see what they are doing.  We started out early and did very well with our 3 FP+ experiences; riding all three mountains in short order.  But starting around 10:00 the Disney gremlins started getting into the works.  At some point in the day, EVERY headliner attraction was down, sometimes two at a time, some more than once, generally for an hour or so.  The surge in crowds got really unmanageable as people struggled to find things to ride.  Wait times from 1 to 2 hours were posted everywhere.
> 
> We got into line for POTC with a 50 minute standby time showing.  We finally exited the ride 105 minutes later.  It had been down earlier in the day, and all the returning FP+ holders completely stalled the standby line.  I like the ride, but I would never knowingly wait an hour and 45 minutes to ride POTC!  A CM dealing with the unhappy crowd mentioned that Disney cutbacks in the maintenance department were leading to more breakdowns.  Can we quote this guy in a court when someone is hurt because of cutbacks in maintenance?  I was shocked at the comment because I know that kind of comment is reason for dismissal.  Based on all the rides that were going down that day, I am inclined to believe there was some truth in it.  Disney, if you are going to keep increasing prices, you MUST keep the quality up.  How big a mansion does Michael Eisner need anyway?
> 
> And a thought on FP+.  Yes, the first three went well, but I don't understand the kiosk idea for getting more.  People were standing in line for 40 minutes to get one more FP+ selection that might save them 30 minutes in the standby line?   And face it, there aren't going to be a lot FP+ selections for headliners left at 3:00 pm on the day of.  They really have to allow people to select their 4th+ selection from the MyDisney app.  Everyone seemed to have their noses stuck in their smartphones, so we (mostly) all have the app.  Don't make people stand in a line to avoid standing in a line; that is just a stupid waste of time!
> 
> And a final rant on Disney prices.  It is sometimes hard to compare prices on the overpriced goods at MK because they are exclusively Disney.  But I picked up a nice pair of Oakley sunglasses at the shop in Adventure Land.  I had minor heart palpitations looking at the $400 price tag. (That's about $1MM Canadian).  Checked the Oakley site this morning.  Disney's price was 20% higher than Oakley's list price on their website.  Really?  $80 more for the privilege of buying in Disney?
> 
> Again, I rant, but we will still return to Disney.  I just think that Disney is going to price themselves out of the market, and with Universal's increasingly attractive product, I can tell you who is going take Disney's cash cow out to the pasture and shoot it...
> 
> Here endeth the rant.
> 
> Oh, and sorry, no pictures yet.  Haven't taken the camera out of the bag yet.  Tried some phone selfies on BTMRR; total fail!  Today is another quiet pool day.  Signing off so we can go snag a nice sunny lounger...


I really want to add my 2cents but will do so when I get home. I don't love typing on my phone.  I've noticed that the shine is off the WDW penny too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

All right a little morning photo spread....


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> I can't really say why, but if I were you I would do the St Petersburgs dolphin cruise if I had to choose between the two.



That makes timing my big question, then.  I could potentially book either the 1 pm or 3 pm dolphin cruise before the game.   I think 3 o'clock would leave us pretty tight for time for a 6 pm game (90 minutes on the water then we want to eat before heading to the field).  We don't work well under pressure  and the boys would rather die than be late for this game.  Jake reminds me daily that its the thing he's most looking forward to out of the whole trip!!

What time would you suggest leaving Orlando in order to make it to the pier in time for the cruise, allowing enough time for parking, getting lost at least once along the way, etc?  We plan to have breakfast at Sweet Tomatoes before hitting the I4.



dancin Disney style said:


> I really want to add my 2cents but will do so when I get home. I don't love typing on my phone.  I've noticed that the shine is off the WDW penny too.



I will be waiting to hear your thoughts as well .   



dancin Disney style said:


> All right a little morning photo spread....
> View attachment 156839
> View attachment 156842



Gorgeous photos!  Even I have to admit that no one does fireworks like Disney does fireworks.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So I splurged and ordered myself a little accessory today for our trip:

(sorry the photo is so HUGE, I can't seem to figure out how to reduce it down!! )






I am trying to reduce the amount of stuff I need to haul around with me while we're in the parks, and I am justifying this little impulse purchase (which was under $10 including shipping and tax....I guess it pays to have an older iPhone sometimes ) by saying that now I won't have to carry both a phone and a wallet.  I can take the cash we need, a credit card, and the phone all in one nifty little folder.  My purse just got infinitely lighter.

The fact that its a minions case had no bearing on the fact I fell in love with it .   It's all about practicality. 

Oh, who am I kidding.  It's the *minions *.   'Nuff said.

Unfortunately, it must be making its journey right from the manufacturer in China, because they are estimating a delivery date of between April 14th and May 2nd .  If its after April 22nd, then I won't be able to use it on our trip.  Looking on the bright side, though, if it doesn't arrive in time for our vacation it will be waiting for me when I get back to the office on May 5th (while we are back on the evening of the 3rd, I have tentatively booked off the 4th for a laundry and unpacking day).

I am not usually prone to making these kinds of fun little needless purchases, but I allowed Sunshine to talk me into it.  If she is having this kind of effect on _*me*_, I fear for Jake.....he doesn't have a chance!!  LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've been using a wallet case for a few years. I love it. The only thing is that it doesn't fit all that well in your pocket...if you carry it there. With my new 6 I got a glass screen protector so the wallet case will be for travel only. 

On the phone subject...of course didn't I get a text from home saying that my oldest has a friend selling a 6S that Grumpy Cat can have for cheap and has someone lined up to buy her 5S. So Grumpy Cat is now Happy Cat.....but I like calling her Grumpy Cat


----------



## ArwenMarie

Love the case! Hey even if it's there as a Welcome Home present, that will be fun.

Love those pictures of the cupcakes at BOG...Mmm! And I agree, no one does the nighttime shows like WDW.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> I've been using a wallet case for a few years. I love it. The only thing is that it doesn't fit all that well in your pocket...if you carry it there. With my new 6 I got a glass screen protector so the wallet case will be for travel only.
> 
> On the phone subject...of course didn't I get a text from home saying that my oldest has a friend selling a 6S that Grumpy Cat can have for cheap and has someone lined up to buy her 5S. So Grumpy Cat is now Happy Cat.....but I like calling her Grumpy Cat



Yay for Grumpy Cat!!  Technology is important to our young'uns, so I am happy that she is getting the upgrade she was hoping for.  

I am looking forward to the new wallet case, its a little more girly than the one I have now.  My current case is very protective and practical but not at all fun or pretty.  



ArwenMarie said:


> Love the case! Hey even if it's there as a Welcome Home present, that will be fun.
> 
> Love those pictures of the cupcakes at BOG...Mmm! And I agree, no one does the nighttime shows like WDW.



Have you heard about the new cupcake ATM at Disney Springs?  The podcast really seemed pleased with it.


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That makes timing my big question, then.  I could potentially book either the 1 pm or 3 pm dolphin cruise before the game.   I think 3 o'clock would leave us pretty tight for time for a 6 pm game (90 minutes on the water then we want to eat before heading to the field).  We don't work well under pressure  and the boys would rather die than be late for this game.  Jake reminds me daily that its the thing he's most looking forward to out of the whole trip!!
> 
> What time would you suggest leaving Orlando in order to make it to the pier in time for the cruise, allowing enough time for parking, getting lost at least once along the way, etc?  We plan to have breakfast at Sweet Tomatoes before hitting the I4.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be waiting to hear your thoughts as well .
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous photos!  Even I have to admit that no one does fireworks like Disney does fireworks.




I would give yourself two hours driving time to be safe. I would do the earliest cruise available.  You'll want to get to the stadium early to check everything out.


----------



## Lynne G

So cute. I hope you get the minion case soon.  I'm a lifeproof fan.  While I used to use otter boxes, liked this one before, and well, the it does a great job.  When I went from my 5 to 6 iphone, the salesman was shocked how new my 5 looked.  Yeah, and I caught DD using my phone in the shower, as her cover doesn't protect from water.  I read her the riot act, as I never really tried the waterproof yet.  I have dropped it several times, and last time, I cracked my 5 case, but no harm at all to the phone.  I admit, not fashionable, but oh so conservative.  LOL  

Time is a ticking.  

My 2 cents on the dolphin tour.  If you get motion sickness, I'd make sure you use some medicine, as sea sickness may set in.  All I can say, is we went on a whale watching cruise out of SD, and well, on the way back, even with my taking my medicine, I was glad to use a bag.  The sea was choppier than what they thought it would be.  When we were in Florida, we saw dolphins right from the beach.  The breakfast with the minions was fun, and decent food.  However, if you are doing another character meal, then maybe pass it this time, and hit it during your October trip.  Either is not cheap, so I understand that.  You're doing so much already.  

 oh and since you like minions:


----------



## tortilla24

Gina, have you heard the big news from SeaWorld. I'm sure the rumors we're looming before but I didn't pay much attention. They're stopping all orca breedings and switching (gradually I guess) to no orca performances. What say you?


----------



## Ruthie5671

Hi Gina -

I was so excited to find your PTR yesterday.  Your plans for both the coming close trip and the October trip sound like so much fun.

Congrats to your hubby for getting a normal day shift.  I work M-F 8:30-6:00 and my hubby works third shift Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  Sometimes I feel like I need to send him pictures of me periodically so he can remember me!

And thanks again for the Sea World tips.  I think we are going to cross our fingers for a "Blue Friday" sale on the AP's.  We are tentatively arriving to Orlando on December 6th, so it will be just in the nick of time to get the AP's.  But the benefits of them are so significant, that I might buy them even if the sale does not happen.

Ruthie


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Sorry to hear about your frustrating Disney day.  Most of the things that you have listed off are the exact things that I *know* will cause us endless frustration....and why we have opted to skip the regular park days and only visit for their hard ticket events (not that it solves all the annoyances for us, but at least it lessens some of them).
> 
> A day by the pool sounds like just what the Vacation Doctor ordered .  I recommend a fruity beverage served in a monkey-faced coconut .  Its a good antidote for Disney stressors.
> 
> Do you have any other park days planned for the balance of your week?  Disney, Universal, or otherwise?  Here's hoping they are a little less challenging than your Monday at MK!!


Well it was still rated a good day; but I'd bet a lot of those with higher expectations walked away a bit disappointed.  I'm used to hearing the kids whining after a long MK day; the adults, not as much...

And no, no more parks in the plans.  That is until this morning when A+ woke up and decided that AK sounded like a lot more fun than another pool day.  And it was!  Much better experience in AK today than MK on Monday, and she got lots of trading in again.  Unfortunately that was the last full park day on my 10day WPFAMNE tickets (A+ has one left, the kids have more).  These trips are going to start getting expensive again after 4 trips on the same ticket...

Now we're off to Sweet Tomatoes for dinner, and then wander around DS until they kick us out.  Up early tomorrow morning, load all the gear back into the Traverse, then off to St Augustine for the day.  After a final dinner in FL we'll be pointing Sulley north and straight on 'til morning...


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Since I know how much Gina likes good deals, I thought I'd share one that I picked up earlier.  Right now there's a deal for a Steak & Shake gift card on Amazon--a $50 gift card for $40, and it's still available (not for long, though).  I think my daughter and I will be visiting this restaurant a few times on our May vacation, since I picked up a $25 gift card from there in December for $20.  I now have gift cards for $75 worth of food from Steak & Shake, and I only paid $60 for them!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> I would give yourself two hours driving time to be safe. I would do the earliest cruise available.  You'll want to get to the stadium early to check everything out.



Is there normally Saturday traffic on the I4 between Orlando and Tampa?   Perhaps me hoping that the worst traffic would be on weekdays is wishful thinking on my part.



Lynne G said:


> So cute. I hope you get the minion case soon.  I'm a lifeproof fan.  While I used to use otter boxes, liked this one before, and well, the it does a great job.  When I went from my 5 to 6 iphone, the salesman was shocked how new my 5 looked.  Yeah, and I caught DD using my phone in the shower, as her cover doesn't protect from water.  I read her the riot act, as I never really tried the waterproof yet.  I have dropped it several times, and last time, I cracked my 5 case, but no harm at all to the phone.  I admit, not fashionable, but oh so conservative.  LOL
> 
> Time is a ticking.
> 
> My 2 cents on the dolphin tour.  If you get motion sickness, I'd make sure you use some medicine, as sea sickness may set in.  All I can say, is we went on a whale watching cruise out of SD, and well, on the way back, even with my taking my medicine, I was glad to use a bag.  The sea was choppier than what they thought it would be.  When we were in Florida, we saw dolphins right from the beach.  The breakfast with the minions was fun, and decent food.  However, if you are doing another character meal, then maybe pass it this time, and hit it during your October trip.  Either is not cheap, so I understand that.  You're doing so much already.
> 
> oh and since you like minions:



Love the minion, he's stinking adorable!

Still nothing firm on the dolphin cruise just yet.  Or breakfast with the minions.  Still pondering each, might end up not booking either!!  Our Universal AP's expire at the end of this trip, so there will be no opportunity for this character meal on our October vacation....of course, we could always do one of the breakfasts at the deluxe resorts if we really wanted to.....I think the minions are sometimes spotted there as well.  Decisions, decisions.

Today I had to be "Responsible Gina" and take care of another trip necessity rather than wish list item:  I bought our out of country medical coverage.  I am ticking off all those items before adding anything else.

That's a real bummer that you spent your whale watching tour with a baggie in hand......poor you!!    I've been in those shoes on an airplane and it is SO not fun.



tortilla24 said:


> Gina, have you heard the big news from SeaWorld. I'm sure the rumors we're looming before but I didn't pay much attention. They're stopping all orca breedings and switching (gradually I guess) to no orca performances. What say you?



I heard the news, and honestly.....I was so sad .

I make no secret of the fact that we adore SeaWorld.   We applaud the resuce and rehabilitation efforts they tirelessly provide, and I am proud to say we are annual passholders.  SeaWorld is one of our favourite parks in Orlando.

I am pained that an openly biased, for-profit documentary that was loaded with untruths has painted the SeaWorld parks in such an unfairly negative light.  I, personally, have a real problem with the incessant call for the stoppage of breeding orcas in captivity, when other animals around the globe are living the same fate.  Two panda bears were just born at the Toronto Metro Zoo earlier this month, and the whole city rejoiced.....yet, I see little difference between their captivity and those of the whales at SeaWorld.  

I think its become "trendy" to hate SeaWorld and all that they stand for.  I'm betting, though, that many of the holier-than-thou people who like to circulate the anti-captivity posts on Facebook are the same ones who crate their dog all day long while they are at work......and will argue "but that's different".

When we visit Seaworld, we see nothing but love between the staff and the animals they care for.  And yes, I use the word care very deliberately, because its evident that they do.  I think SeaWorld provides the most amazing learning opportunities for our young people (and even us older folks), and gives us a better appreciation of wildlife and our world as a whole.  I think that Blackfish was sensationalist, inaccurate, and designed to twist the facts in order to fulfill the personal agendas of the producers while simultaneously filling their pockets. 

I'm sad that, to a point, they succeeded. 

That said, I have great faith in SeaWorld.  I have no doubt that they will find other ways to fulfill their mission.  I strongly believe that the changes they implement will be positive ones, and I will continue to support them as an annual passholder as long as my personal finances will allow.  While I don't like the reason for the changes, I will embrace them as they occur.  

I know many will disagree with my point of view, and I'm totally okay with that.  I also don't want this pre-trip report to become an anti-capitvity debate.  I respect the viewpoints of other posters (even when I don't agree with them) so I hope they will also respect mine.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Hi Gina -
> 
> I was so excited to find your PTR yesterday.  Your plans for both the coming close trip and the October trip sound like so much fun.
> 
> Congrats to your hubby for getting a normal day shift.  I work M-F 8:30-6:00 and my hubby works third shift Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  Sometimes I feel like I need to send him pictures of me periodically so he can remember me!
> 
> And thanks again for the Sea World tips.  I think we are going to cross our fingers for a "Blue Friday" sale on the AP's.  We are tentatively arriving to Orlando on December 6th, so it will be just in the nick of time to get the AP's.  But the benefits of them are so significant, that I might buy them even if the sale does not happen.
> 
> Ruthie



I hear ya, girl, on the shift thing.  Sometimes you feel like you're just ships passing in the night!!  I guess on a positive note it has made us appreciate our time that we did spend together over the years, but still.....I think I'm an expert in the art of appreciation by now, LOL.  Bring on the straight days!

I will cross my fingers right along with you.  We will be hoping for a re-run of the BOGO AP offer so we can renew ours for another year .



bankr63 said:


> Well it was still rated a good day; but I'd bet a lot of those with higher expectations walked away a bit disappointed.  I'm used to hearing the kids whining after a long MK day; the adults, not as much...
> 
> And no, no more parks in the plans.  That is until this morning when A+ woke up and decided that AK sounded like a lot more fun than another pool day.  And it was!  Much better experience in AK today than MK on Monday, and she got lots of trading in again.  Unfortunately that was the last full park day on my 10day WPFAMNE tickets (A+ has one left, the kids have more).  These trips are going to start getting expensive again after 4 trips on the same ticket...
> 
> Now we're off to Sweet Tomatoes for dinner, and then wander around DS until they kick us out.  Up early tomorrow morning, load all the gear back into the Traverse, then off to St Augustine for the day.  After a final dinner in FL we'll be pointing Sulley north and straight on 'til morning...



Your week went WAY too fast  .  Glad to hear you enjoyed a fun day at Animal Kingdom, and that the pin trading was a success.  Safe travels on your journey homeward.   Hard to believe that March Break has almost passed us by for another year!



jennasmommyinMS said:


> Since I know how much Gina likes good deals, I thought I'd share one that I picked up earlier.  Right now there's a deal for a Steak & Shake gift card on Amazon--a $50 gift card for $40, and it's still available (not for long, though).  I think my daughter and I will be visiting this restaurant a few times on our May vacation, since I picked up a $25 gift card from there in December for $20.  I now have gift cards for $75 worth of food from Steak & Shake, and I only paid $60 for them!



That's awesome!!  Just when you think the world's cheapest burger meal can't get any cheaper....it does!!  I wish these types of offers were also available on the Canadian Amazon site.  We are often in envy of the deals that are open to our American friends.


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Is there normally Saturday traffic on the I4 between Orlando and Tampa?   Perhaps me hoping that the worst traffic would be on weekdays is wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the minion, he's stinking adorable!
> 
> Still nothing firm on the dolphin cruise just yet.  Or breakfast with the minions.  Still pondering each, might end up not booking either!!  Our Universal AP's expire at the end of this trip, so there will be no opportunity for this character meal on our October vacation....of course, we could always do one of the breakfasts at the deluxe resorts if we really wanted to.....I think the minions are sometimes spotted there as well.  Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Today I had to be "Responsible Gina" and take care of another trip necessity rather than wish list item:  I bought our out of country medical coverage.  I am ticking off all those items before adding anything else.
> 
> That's a real bummer that you spent your whale watching tour with a baggie in hand......poor you!!    I've been in those shoes on an airplane and it is SO not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the news, and honestly.....I was so sad .
> 
> I make no secret of the fact that we adore SeaWorld.   We applaud the resuce and rehabilitation efforts they tirelessly provide, and I am proud to say we are annual passholders.  SeaWorld is one of our favourite parks in Orlando.
> 
> I am pained that an openly biased, for-profit documentary that was loaded with untruths has painted the SeaWorld parks in such an unfairly negative light.  I, personally, have a real problem with the incessant call for the stoppage of breeding orcas in captivity, when other animals around the globe are living the same fate.  Two panda bears were just born at the Toronto Metro Zoo earlier this month, and the whole city rejoiced.....yet, I see little difference between their captivity and those of the whales at SeaWorld.
> 
> I think its become "trendy" to hate SeaWorld and all that they stand for.  I'm betting, though, that many of the holier-than-thou people who like to circulate the anti-captivity posts on Facebook are the same ones who crate their dog all day long while they are at work......and will argue "but that's different".
> 
> When we visit Seaworld, we see nothing but love between the staff and the animals they care for.  And yes, I use the word care very deliberately, because its evident that they do.  I think SeaWorld provides the most amazing learning opportunities for our young people (and even us older folks), and gives us a better appreciation of wildlife and our world as a whole.  I think that Blackfish was sensationalist, inaccurate, and designed to twist the facts in order to fulfill the personal agendas of the producers while simultaneously filling their pockets.
> 
> I'm sad that, to a point, they succeeded.
> 
> That said, I have great faith in SeaWorld.  I have no doubt that they will find other ways to fulfill their mission.  I strongly believe that the changes they implement will be positive ones, and I will continue to support them as an annual passholder as long as my personal finances will allow.  While I don't like the reason for the changes, I will embrace them as they occur.
> 
> I know many will disagree with my point of view, and I'm totally okay with that.  I also don't want this pre-trip report to become an anti-capitvity debate.  I respect the viewpoints of other posters (even when I don't agree with them) so I hope they will also respect mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, girl, on the shift thing.  Sometimes you feel like you're just ships passing in the night!!  I guess on a positive note it has made us appreciate our time that we did spend together over the years, but still.....I think I'm an expert in the art of appreciation by now, LOL.  Bring on the straight days!
> 
> I will cross my fingers right along with you.  We will be hoping for a re-run of the BOGO AP offer so we can renew ours for another year .
> 
> 
> 
> Your week went WAY too fast  .  Glad to hear you enjoyed a fun day at Animal Kingdom, and that the pin trading was a success.  Safe travels on your journey homeward.   Hard to believe that March Break has almost passed us by for another year!
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!!  Just when you think the world's cheapest burger meal can't get any cheaper....it does!!  I wish these types of offers were also available on the Canadian Amazon site.  We are often in envy of the deals that are open to our American friends.



As far as time from Orlando to Tampa, I said two hours to give you plenty of time to find your way, park etc. An hour and a half might be fine. My husband has been known to go from universal to Busch gardens in a little over an hour but he's crazy.


----------



## JaxDad




----------



## tortilla24

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I heard the news, and honestly.....I was so sad .
> 
> I make no secret of the fact that we adore SeaWorld.   We applaud the resuce and rehabilitation efforts they tirelessly provide, and I am proud to say we are annual passholders.  SeaWorld is one of our favourite parks in Orlando.
> 
> I am pained that an openly biased, for-profit documentary that was loaded with untruths has painted the SeaWorld parks in such an unfairly negative light.  I, personally, have a real problem with the incessant call for the stoppage of breeding orcas in captivity, when other animals around the globe are living the same fate.  Two panda bears were just born at the Toronto Metro Zoo earlier this month, and the whole city rejoiced.....yet, I see little difference between their captivity and those of the whales at SeaWorld.
> 
> I think its become "trendy" to hate SeaWorld and all that they stand for.  I'm betting, though, that many of the holier-than-thou people who like to circulate the anti-captivity posts on Facebook are the same ones who crate their dog all day long while they are at work......and will argue "but that's different".
> 
> When we visit Seaworld, we see nothing but love between the staff and the animals they care for.  And yes, I use the word care very deliberately, because its evident that they do.  I think SeaWorld provides the most amazing learning opportunities for our young people (and even us older folks), and gives us a better appreciation of wildlife and our world as a whole.  I think that Blackfish was sensationalist, inaccurate, and designed to twist the facts in order to fulfill the personal agendas of the producers while simultaneously filling their pockets.
> 
> I'm sad that, to a point, they succeeded.
> 
> That said, I have great faith in SeaWorld.  I have no doubt that they will find other ways to fulfill their mission.  I strongly believe that the changes they implement will be positive ones, and I will continue to support them as an annual passholder as long as my personal finances will allow.  While I don't like the reason for the changes, I will embrace them as they occur.
> 
> I know many will disagree with my point of view, and I'm totally okay with that.  I also don't want this pre-trip report to become an anti-capitvity debate.  I respect the viewpoints of other posters (even when I don't agree with them) so I hope they will also respect mine.



Thanks for sharing your very eloquent thoughts! I find the whole debate interesting on both sides. Sorry - I didn't mean to hijack your thread with controversy! I'm glad I got to hear the opinion of an AP holder!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Regardless of where people stand, the orcas will be there for a long time. Most of them are young-ish and they said they are stopping breeding at the end of this year.


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am pained that an openly biased, for-profit documentary that was loaded with untruths has painted the SeaWorld parks in such an unfairly negative light.


As someone who has never been to SeaWorld but has seen the video, and as someone who has a pretty inquiring mind, I have to say that the movie was such an obvious hatchet job that it would have been laughable if the results weren't so serious.  A few minutes of research proved just how wrong the film was.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> As far as time from Orlando to Tampa, I said two hours to give you plenty of time to find your way, park etc. An hour and a half might be fine. My husband has been known to go from universal to Busch gardens in a little over an hour but he's crazy.



LOL....we're definitely better off with more time than we need versus cutting it too close.  Despite having a GPS, we still manage to get ourselves turned around occasionally so the extra time is often a saving grace.  As for the swiftness of the journey....I don't feel like making the acquaintance of the Sheriff's office just yet.  We will take it slow.  Or at the very least, reasonable! 



tortilla24 said:


> Thanks for sharing your very eloquent thoughts! I find the whole debate interesting on both sides. Sorry - I didn't mean to hijack your thread with controversy! I'm glad I got to hear the opinion of an AP holder!



No worries.   As I said above, I can respect the differing opinions of others but I also expect the same in return.  As a relatively new poster you may not be aware that this has been a hot button issue for some time here on the boards and it tends to draw a lot of passion on both sides .   

Changing the subject to something more positive.....we are down to *36 days!*   Tomorrow we officially hit the 5 week point on the countdown!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> Regardless of where people stand, the orcas will be there for a long time. Most of them are young-ish and they said they are stopping breeding at the end of this year.



My biggest concern is that once the ball starts rolling, it will just continue on and places like Discovery Cove will be next on the chopping block.  I hope I'm wrong, but ....

I was sharing the news with Steve last night, and he wants to go to Dine with Shamu again in October.   Who knows how long those types of park highlights will also be around?


----------



## ArwenMarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> My biggest concern is that once the ball starts rolling, it will just continue on and places like Discovery Cove will be next on the chopping block.  I hope I'm wrong, but ....
> 
> I was sharing the news with Steve last night, and he wants to go to Dine with Shamu again in October.   Who knows how long those types of park highlights will also be around?



I think the dolphins are safe. They're so much smaller.

How was Dine with Shamu?

Yeah, I feel the same way, I want to make sure we go to SW when we are there from now on in case they end the shows at some point.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> I think the dolphins are safe. They're so much smaller.
> 
> How was Dine with Shamu?
> 
> Yeah, I feel the same way, I want to make sure we go to SW when we are there from now on in case they end the shows at some point.



We really enjoyed Dine with Shamu when we did it a few years back.  The food was great, it was not at all a "show" and more like an informational session where the trainers taught guests about the unique behaviours of the whales and pitched responsibility to our environment.   It was very interesting and we thought it was a decent value all around.  We have always wanted to go back, but for some reason, haven't made time for it on any of our recent vacations.  That shall change this year!


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We really enjoyed Dine with Shamu when we did it a few years back.  The food was great, it was not at all a "show" and more like an informational session where the trainers taught guests about the unique behaviours of the whales and pitched responsibility to our environment.   It was very interesting and we thought it was a decent value all around.  We have always wanted to go back, but for some reason, haven't made time for it on any of our recent vacations.  That shall change this year!



We're definitely going to do Dine with Shamu again as soon as we can...


----------



## jump00

Hi Gina!
I spent my March break reading your wonderful PTR. I'm so happy that your dh got the promotion with better hours. Congrats! Your ptr is such a wealth of information- thank you.  You must be so excited that your trip is so close. Have a wonderful time! 

 Jump00


----------



## JenLanDisney

I agree with jump00 that your reports contain a lot of useful info. I like that you venture outside the major parks and give my family some alternate ideas.


----------



## Monykalyn

Finally caught up after nearly 2 weeks off! 
Congrats on the job change to your DH!! It's awesome when things like that seem to just fall in place (after years of behind the scenes hard work of course ROFL).

You are getting so close now! I've planted the seed in DH's head for possible long weekend type trip to do HHN this fall. So who knows-sometimes the seed sprouts and grows and sometimes it needs to hibernate awhile.  Since the oldest DD and I went to Washington DC for her spring break I pitched it as he and the middle could do a HHN at Universal - they are the 2 who would really love it- but I know me and DS would "tag" along...Problem is fall is really really busy for us so stars would need to align just right

Sounds like both your planned trips are coming together nicely  I am a little lost currently without a trip to plan...although I know DH is thinking ahead as he asked if we should deposit our timeshare week soon - we just haven't decided the _where_ or _when_ yet


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jump00 said:


> Hi Gina!
> I spent my March break reading your wonderful PTR. I'm so happy that your dh got the promotion with better hours. Congrats! Your ptr is such a wealth of information- thank you.  You must be so excited that your trip is so close. Have a wonderful time!
> 
> Jump00



Thank you Jump00  .  I am honoured to have been part of your March break leisure time!

We are all definitely getting very excited about this trip as the depature date draws closer......we leave exactly 5 weeks from today!   Poor Sunshine was just lamenting this morning that she couldn't get to sleep last night after she left our house.  A lot of the conversation had centered around the trip plans (the kids are soaking up every little detail at this stage) and she apparently took the excitement with her .... and right to bed!   



JenLanDisney said:


> I agree with jump00 that your reports contain a lot of useful info. I like that you venture outside the major parks and give my family some alternate ideas.



Thanks, JenLanDisney .  I am glad my reports are helpful!   We have been fortunate to get some great ideas and advice from other posters on these boards, so its nice to contribute to others in the same way.



Monykalyn said:


> Finally caught up after nearly 2 weeks off!
> Congrats on the job change to your DH!! It's awesome when things like that seem to just fall in place (after years of behind the scenes hard work of course ROFL).
> 
> You are getting so close now! I've planted the seed in DH's head for possible long weekend type trip to do HHN this fall. So who knows-sometimes the seed sprouts and grows and sometimes it needs to hibernate awhile.  Since the oldest DD and I went to Washington DC for her spring break I pitched it as he and the middle could do a HHN at Universal - they are the 2 who would really love it- but I know me and DS would "tag" along...Problem is fall is really really busy for us so stars would need to align just right
> 
> Sounds like both your planned trips are coming together nicely  I am a little lost currently without a trip to plan...although I know DH is thinking ahead as he asked if we should deposit our timeshare week soon - we just haven't decided the _where_ or _when_ yet



Welcome back, my friend! 

I will keep my fingers crossed that your HHN long weekend works out as you hope it will.  It is a fabulous event and I am sure you would have a fabulous time!!  If, by some stroke of luck, your trip turns out to be a go and your dates align with ours, we would totally be up for a Dismeet at Citywalk.  Perhaps a drink at Margaritaville or NBC Sports Grill & Brew .   We will be in town from the 14th to the 28th!


----------



## ElenaJane

Our countdowns are now in the 30s!!  It is getting real!

Virginia weather has been crazy.  Friday was 70s and gorgeous, but yesterday was in the 40s!  DH and I were determined though not to miss opening day at Busch Gardens, regardless of the weather!  It was only open for passholders, and with the weather, there were no crowds!  We had a great time, as we came dressed appropriately.  I didn't see anyone else wearing a Balaclava on the coasters, but I was no embarrassed.....

We bought the annual photo key!  It was only $50, which was $30 off (annual passholder opening day special!).  I think it will also work at Sea World too!

Just for you! Minion Ski Ball!





Not quite a Sloth... but still pretty cool.





Brrrrrr, but Weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> Our countdowns are now in the 30s!!  It is getting real!
> 
> Virginia weather has been crazy.  Friday was 70s and gorgeous, but yesterday was in the 40s!  DH and I were determined though not to miss opening day at Busch Gardens, regardless of the weather!  It was only open for passholders, and with the weather, there were no crowds!  We had a great time, as we came dressed appropriately.  I didn't see anyone else wearing a Balaclava on the coasters, but I was no embarrassed.....
> 
> We bought the annual photo key!  It was only $50, which was $30 off (annual passholder opening day special!).  I think it will also work at Sea World too!
> 
> Just for you! Minion Ski Ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a Sloth... but still pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brrrrrr, but Weeeeeeeeee!



Great photos!!   Its been cold here too  ... you're a brave girl to be riding the coasters when there is still a wind chill  .

Please tell me you played the minion ski ball!!  I don't have an Egyptian minion yet, so I'm hoping that might be one of the prize options at Universal in April  .

Our countdowns are shortening for sure.....we are officially down to 34 days to departure.  We will hit the 20's (in days to go, not temperatures ... but 20 degrees Celsius would be mighty nice too!) by Easter weekend  .


----------



## tortilla24

ElenaJane said:


> Our countdowns are now in the 30s!!  It is getting real!
> 
> Virginia weather has been crazy.  Friday was 70s and gorgeous, but yesterday was in the 40s!  DH and I were determined though not to miss opening day at Busch Gardens, regardless of the weather!  It was only open for passholders, and with the weather, there were no crowds!  We had a great time, as we came dressed appropriately.  I didn't see anyone else wearing a Balaclava on the coasters, but I was no embarrassed.....
> 
> We bought the annual photo key!  It was only $50, which was $30 off (annual passholder opening day special!).  I think it will also work at Sea World too!
> 
> Just for you! Minion Ski Ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a Sloth... but still pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brrrrrr, but Weeeeeeeeee!


I love the Williamsburg park! I'd say Griffon is my favorite ride though -front row of course!


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Great photos!!   Its been cold here too  ... you're a brave girl to be riding the coasters when there is still a wind chill  .
> 
> Please tell me you played the minion ski ball!!  I don't have an Egyptian minion yet, so I'm hoping that might be one of the prize options at Universal in April  .
> 
> Our countdowns are shortening for sure.....we are officially down to 34 days to departure.  We will hit the 20's (in days to go, not temperatures ... but 20 degrees Celsius would be mighty nice too!) by Easter weekend  .



Getting close Gina!!! We just powered through birthday week (FIL was last weekend, dh was Wednesday, ds was Friday, dd is tomorrow!). All of the birthday dinners, cakes and festivities are over. Now everyone has their sights set on our upcoming trip! Both the kids got U.S. cash for gifts from grandparents so they will have some spending money on the upcoming trip.
We bought all our money at an exchange rate that I can live with on Saturday. Everything is prepaid (except our Kennedy Space Center tickets.. still need those!). So we are in final countdown mode as well.


----------



## ElenaJane

tortilla24 said:


> I love the Williamsburg park! I'd say Griffon is my favorite ride though -front row of course!



It really is a great park!  Griffon (front row) is amazing.  I think Apollo's Chariot is my favorite though...all speed and airtime, with no loops!


----------



## pattyw

Reporting back on our Sea World behind the scenes tour-

We did the 11:15 tour and needed to be there 30 minutes early.  Even though you buy the tour online, you have to wait in line at the Information/Tour desk at the main entrance to get your tickets.  Luckily, the line was short, but it does take a bit to get through it. Then, you have to meet the tour guide at the Turtle Trek gift shop- which is a few minute walk.  We were to meet the guide there by 11:05 and we just made it.  She did wait for a family that was running late, though.

Next, we went backstage to tour the manatee and sea turtle rehab areas.  Then, we took a bus backstage to the shark exhibit.  The shark tank where you do the shark touch is also backstage so it is a quiet area for just your group.  You get plenty of time to touch a shark once (or twice), take pictures, and ask questions.  Then, you head over by bus to the penguin touch area.  The penguins here are from South America so their exhibit is about 59'- rather than the cold Antarctic penguin encounter. So it is comfortable in there for the entire time without a jacket.  These penguins are not on exhibit to the public.  There are a lot of penguins in the exhibit- they bring one out and a trainer holds him/her while each person gets one on one time to pet the penguin and take pictures. We met Cecelia.   Then, you get time to watch the other penguins, take pictures, and ask questions.

The tour took about 1 hour 15 min and was fabulous!  It was very leisurely and informative- and the BOGO price was amazing!  (Thanks, again Gina!)  

I have pictures- but I never post pictures here so I'm not sure how to do that??

I'm sure you guys will love it too!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Getting close Gina!!! We just powered through birthday week (FIL was last weekend, dh was Wednesday, ds was Friday, dd is tomorrow!). All of the birthday dinners, cakes and festivities are over. Now everyone has their sights set on our upcoming trip! Both the kids got U.S. cash for gifts from grandparents so they will have some spending money on the upcoming trip.
> We bought all our money at an exchange rate that I can live with on Saturday. Everything is prepaid (except our Kennedy Space Center tickets.. still need those!). So we are in final countdown mode as well.



Isn't that feeling of having everything paid the most wonderful pre-trip sensation?  Sit back....sigh contentedly.....ahhhhh .

The little rebound in the dollar has been very timely for sure.  We have actually decided to pre-pay as much as we could for October as well, just in case the dollar drops again (especially after the PM releases his first budget....I am fearful of how that will affect us ).  We've got our flights, both weeks of accommodations, and our two days at Discovery Cove already paid in full (plus our Seaworld and Aquatica admission is covered with our APs).  Even if we have to ride out another low period, we have a good deal of the autumn costs all behind us.

Is your area expecting the big storm this week?   Sounds like Mother Nature is up for at least one more blast of winter, regardless of the fact that the calendar now says its spring .



pattyw said:


> Reporting back on our Sea World behind the scenes tour-
> 
> We did the 11:15 tour and needed to be there 30 minutes early.  Even though you buy the tour online, you have to wait in line at the Information/Tour desk at the main entrance to get your tickets.  Luckily, the line was short, but it does take a bit to get through it. Then, you have to meet the tour guide at the Turtle Trek gift shop- which is a few minute walk.  We were to meet the guide there by 11:05 and we just made it.  She did wait for a family that was running late, though.
> 
> Next, we went backstage to tour the manatee and sea turtle rehab areas.  Then, we took a bus backstage to the shark exhibit.  The shark tank where you do the shark touch is also backstage so it is a quiet area for just your group.  You get plenty of time to touch a shark once (or twice), take pictures, and ask questions.  Then, you head over by bus to the penguin touch area.  The penguins here are from South America so their exhibit is about 59'- rather than the cold Antarctic penguin encounter. So it is comfortable in there for the entire time without a jacket.  These penguins are not on exhibit to the public.  There are a lot of penguins in the exhibit- they bring one out and a trainer holds him/her while each person gets one on one time to pet the penguin and take pictures. We met Cecelia.   Then, you get time to watch the other penguins, take pictures, and ask questions.
> 
> The tour took about 1 hour 15 min and was fabulous!  It was very leisurely and informative- and the BOGO price was amazing!  (Thanks, again Gina!)
> 
> I have pictures- but I never post pictures here so I'm not sure how to do that??
> 
> I'm sure you guys will love it too!



What an awesome review!!  I was excited before, but even more so now!  

I am so glad we went ahead and booked it too  .  Thank you so much for coming back and giving us a better idea as to what to expect!!  Much appreciated!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> But I must say that Disney is slipping a bit on the experience front.  It really strikes me that while Universal is riding a thoroughbred horse, Disney is still too busy milking their cash cow to see what they are doing.  We started out early and did very well with our 3 FP+ experiences; riding all three mountains in short order.  But starting around 10:00 the Disney gremlins started getting into the works.  At some point in the day, EVERY headliner attraction was down, sometimes two at a time, some more than once, generally for an hour or so.  The surge in crowds got really unmanageable as people struggled to find things to ride.  Wait times from 1 to 2 hours were posted everywhere.
> 
> We got into line for POTC with a 50 minute standby time showing.  We finally exited the ride 105 minutes later.  It had been down earlier in the day, and all the returning FP+ holders completely stalled the standby line.  I like the ride, but I would never knowingly wait an hour and 45 minutes to ride POTC!  A CM dealing with the unhappy crowd mentioned that Disney cutbacks in the maintenance department were leading to more breakdowns.  Can we quote this guy in a court when someone is hurt because of cutbacks in maintenance?  I was shocked at the comment because I know that kind of comment is reason for dismissal.  Based on all the rides that were going down that day, I am inclined to believe there was some truth in it.  Disney, if you are going to keep increasing prices, you MUST keep the quality up.  How big a mansion does Michael Eisner need anyway?
> 
> And a thought on FP+.  Yes, the first three went well, but I don't understand the kiosk idea for getting more.  People were standing in line for 40 minutes to get one more FP+ selection that might save them 30 minutes in the standby line?   And face it, there aren't going to be a lot FP+ selections for headliners left at 3:00 pm on the day of.  They really have to allow people to select their 4th+ selection from the MyDisney app.  Everyone seemed to have their noses stuck in their smartphones, so we (mostly) all have the app.  Don't make people stand in a line to avoid standing in a line; that is just a stupid waste of time!
> 
> And a final rant on Disney prices.  It is sometimes hard to compare prices on the overpriced goods at MK because they are exclusively Disney.  But I picked up a nice pair of Oakley sunglasses at the shop in Adventure Land.  I had minor heart palpitations looking at the $400 price tag. (That's about $1MM Canadian).  Checked the Oakley site this morning.  Disney's price was 20% higher than Oakley's list price on their website.  Really?  $80 more for the privilege of buying in Disney?
> 
> Again, I rant, but we will still return to Disney.  I just think that Disney is going to price themselves out of the market, and with Universal's increasingly attractive product, I can tell you who is going take Disney's cash cow out to the pasture and shoot it...
> 
> Here endeth the rant.
> 
> Oh, and sorry, no pictures yet.  Haven't taken the camera out of the bag yet.  Tried some phone selfies on BTMRR; total fail!  Today is another quiet pool day.  Signing off so we can go snag a nice sunny lounger...



So I said I would comment when I got home.....unfortunately, now I'm home.

I'm in complete agreement with @bankr63 on all points.  There have been big cuts in staff at all Disney parks and boy does it show.  The ones who are still working (as Grumpy Cat said) appear to "really love their life" said with full sarcasm.  We repeatedly had that experience with CM's over our 9 days.  I have never had a trip to the world, until now, that was filled with CM's that really could care less as to anyone's experience and looked as though they would prefer to be anyplace but there.  The nicest CM's were the custodial staff.  It did cross my mind that perhaps in light of the recent viral video from AoA the custodial staff have been told to go out of their way to show a happy, hard working crew.   We met some nice people but also witnessed a lot of guests complaining about various things.

We also experienced constant ride break downs.  Again, in all my trips this has never happened.  We were on Buzz Lightyear and it stopped 4 times with the final stop taking about 8-10 minutes and we were literally 2 feet from the exit point.  We had minor ride stops on both the HM and BTMRR.  As a result of all the stops the FP+ lines were very long.  Some had you waiting 15-20 minutes which is not long but normally when you have FP+ you pretty much walk right on.  Some had you waiting 15 minutes just to get to the tapstyles.

They have announced that you can now book your FP+, beyond your first 3, on the app but it was not working while I was there despite the announcement.  I also saw very long lines at the kiosks.  I think partially because the kiosks are slow and no one has really taken the time to instruct people on the best way to use them.  Last trip I met an awesome CM who took about 2 minutes and explained how to use the machines properly.  This trip I walked up to the kiosk and very quickly got what I wanted.   Second, there are not nearly enough kiosks which won't matter any way once you can book on your phone.

I agree about everyone having their face in the phone.  It's not just WDW though that's the world we live in now and I'm guilty of it too.  I quite like the app in general.  Being able to see my FP+, stand by times, park hours, dining options and menus all in my hand.

Prices are up a noticeable amount just since my December trip.  Burgers in the resort food court are now $14-$16 and they actually weigh the fries.  This was the first time I actually felt nickel and dimed.  We often didn't eat what we wanted because even Grumpy Cat though the prices were high.  We split a lot of meals and/or ordered kids meals which in the end was the best plan for us as it allowed for guilt free desserts.....and yes, I spent about $50 at Ghirardelli on ice cream. There were a lot of desserts .   At the Flower and Wine Festival(it's actually the Flower and Garden Festival but I'm calling it the Flower and Wine cuz that's what it is)  drinks ranged between $10-$16, most were in the higher end.  I found one kiosk with Sangria for $5 but it was 3 sips.

Overall, we had a great time. The past year has been very hard for Grumpy Cat so I don't begrudge the break from life, she needed it.  However, I really felt like I was getting less for more money.  Maybe in part because thinking of what everything cost in CAD, it's been a while since that was a consideration.  It may be a while until we return to the parks.  Like a lot of others I'm thinking it will be after all the new things open but that's very hard to imagine waiting so long.  We all feel such a warm fuzzy thing happen as soon as we set foot on WDW property....even more so inside the parks.  Is that fuzzy feeling any less after this trip?  Not really, but the magic has surely faded.  The people that make you feel special in some small way are few and far between now and you encounter far too many guests that have entitlement behaviour.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Oh just a little side note....
I have a pedometer app on my phone.  We walked between 12-16km(7.5-10 miles) on our park days and 5-6km(3-4miles) the days we shopped.


----------



## pattyw

I agree @dancin Disney style! We went to the Disney parks, Universal, and Sea World and for the first time, Disney was our least favorite!  We found the employees at the other parks, and especially at the Hard Rock Hotel so much more friendly, efficient, and accommodating! Very sad indeed!  But we're fully prepared to spend our money more in the places that value us as guests!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> I agree @dancin Disney style! We went to the Disney parks, Universal, and Sea World and for the first time, Disney was our least favorite!  We found the employees at the other parks, and especially at the Hard Rock Hotel so much more friendly, efficient, and accommodating! Very sad indeed!  But we're fully prepared to spend our money more in the places that value us as guests!


I don't know what we will do come time for another trip.  I think it's time to head to other locations but at the same time I truly miss WDW when I'm not there.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> Oh just a little side note....
> I have a pedometer app on my phone.  We walked between 12-16km(7.5-10 miles) on our park days and 5-6km(3-4miles) the days we shopped.


A+ wears a Fitbit, and we walked over 80,000 steps in a 7 day stretch with the biggest day over 20,000 on one of our park days.  Keep in mind that 2 of those days were sitting in the car driving most of the day!  So I think we certainly earned the deserts and adult beverages we enjoyed!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Sad to hear the WDW reviews but I agree with a lot of it. It's still a happy place for us but it's getting harder and harder to justify spending a lot of money there. I wouldn't mind if the quality was high, like the hotels were awesome and the food was great and the CMs were cheerful, but when you see cuts everywhere and rising prices, it gets to be a drag.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> A+ wears a Fitbit, and we walked over 80,000 steps in a 7 day stretch with the biggest day over 20,000 on one of our park days.  Keep in mind that 2 of those days were sitting in the car driving most of the day!  So I think we certainly earned the deserts and adult beverages we enjoyed!


My 16km day was just shy of 18,000 steps.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ArwenMarie said:


> Sad to hear the WDW reviews but I agree with a lot of it. It's still a happy place for us but it's getting harder and harder to justify spending a lot of money there. I wouldn't mind if the quality was high, like the hotels were awesome and the food was great and the CMs were cheerful, but when you see cuts everywhere and rising prices, it gets to be a drag.


Yes, still a happy place for me but there isn't really much I can cut out to keep it affordable.  I've already switched to booking Via Ebates/Orbitz and I get my park tickets through my Airmiles.  I do have enough Rapid Rewards to 3 RT airfares but I was hanging on to those for a trip to Cali.


----------



## ArwenMarie

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes, still a happy place for me but there isn't really much I can cut out to keep it affordable.  I've already switched to booking Via Ebates/Orbitz and I get my park tickets through my Airmiles.  I do have enough Rapid Rewards to 3 RT airfares but I was hanging on to those for a trip to Cali.



I hear you. There's not much to cut after a while. The flights are what kill us. If we were close enough (or hardy enough!) to drive that would help. It's an expensive vacation and when things are expensive, I have high expectations.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Oh just a little side note....
> I have a pedometer app on my phone.  We walked between 12-16km(7.5-10 miles) on our park days and 5-6km(3-4miles) the days we shopped.



I may have to get me that app .  It would be rather fun to know how far we walked over the course of a vacation.....and a relief to my conscience to have some sort of justification for our indulgences (Twistee Treat and Krispy Kreme, I'm lookin' at you!  ).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> So I said I would comment when I got home.....unfortunately, now I'm home.
> 
> I'm in complete agreement with @bankr63 on all points.  There have been big cuts in staff at all Disney parks and boy does it show.  The ones who are still working (as Grumpy Cat said) appear to "really love their life" said with full sarcasm.  We repeatedly had that experience with CM's over our 9 days.  I have never had a trip to the world, until now, that was filled with CM's that really could care less as to anyone's experience and looked as though they would prefer to be anyplace but there.  The nicest CM's were the custodial staff.  It did cross my mind that perhaps in light of the recent viral video from AoA the custodial staff have been told to go out of their way to show a happy, hard working crew.   We met some nice people but also witnessed a lot of guests complaining about various things.
> 
> We also experienced constant ride break downs.  Again, in all my trips this has never happened.  We were on Buzz Lightyear and it stopped 4 times with the final stop taking about 8-10 minutes and we were literally 2 feet from the exit point.  We had minor ride stops on both the HM and BTMRR.  As a result of all the stops the FP+ lines were very long.  Some had you waiting 15-20 minutes which is not long but normally when you have FP+ you pretty much walk right on.  Some had you waiting 15 minutes just to get to the tapstyles.
> 
> They have announced that you can now book your FP+, beyond your first 3, on the app but it was not working while I was there despite the announcement.  I also saw very long lines at the kiosks.  I think partially because the kiosks are slow and no one has really taken the time to instruct people on the best way to use them.  Last trip I met an awesome CM who took about 2 minutes and explained how to use the machines properly.  This trip I walked up to the kiosk and very quickly got what I wanted.   Second, there are not nearly enough kiosks which won't matter any way once you can book on your phone.
> 
> I agree about everyone having their face in the phone.  It's not just WDW though that's the world we live in now and I'm guilty of it too.  I quite like the app in general.  Being able to see my FP+, stand by times, park hours, dining options and menus all in my hand.
> 
> Prices are up a noticeable amount just since my December trip.  Burgers in the resort food court are now $14-$16 and they actually weigh the fries.  This was the first time I actually felt nickel and dimed.  We often didn't eat what we wanted because even Grumpy Cat though the prices were high.  We split a lot of meals and/or ordered kids meals which in the end was the best plan for us as it allowed for guilt free desserts.....and yes, I spent about $50 at Ghirardelli on ice cream. There were a lot of desserts .   At the Flower and Wine Festival(it's actually the Flower and Garden Festival but I'm calling it the Flower and Wine cuz that's what it is)  drinks ranged between $10-$16, most were in the higher end.  I found one kiosk with Sangria for $5 but it was 3 sips.
> 
> Overall, we had a great time. The past year has been very hard for Grumpy Cat so I don't begrudge the break from life, she needed it.  However, I really felt like I was getting less for more money.  Maybe in part because thinking of what everything cost in CAD, it's been a while since that was a consideration.  It may be a while until we return to the parks.  Like a lot of others I'm thinking it will be after all the new things open but that's very hard to imagine waiting so long.  We all feel such a warm fuzzy thing happen as soon as we set foot on WDW property....even more so inside the parks.  Is that fuzzy feeling any less after this trip?  Not really, but the magic has surely faded.  The people that make you feel special in some small way are few and far between now and you encounter far too many guests that have entitlement behaviour.



I am so sorry that the overall experience lacked some of its shine this time.  Its especially disappointing when the kids notice it, too.

I definitely don't mind paying a higher price for something if the value (which, of course, is subjective on its own) is there.  Some things are worth paying for.  Its super annoying, though, when you are paying a higher price for the magic but feel you are getting less than you did before the increases in return.

Our character meal at 1900 Park Fare will probably be the only bit of Disney that we do this trip.  I don't even foresee us visiting Disney Springs (there's just nothing of substance there for us).  We also probably won't bother with another MNSSHP this year....much as it was tons of fun last year, if the Halloween party tickets follow all the other Disney increases this year we just don't see the same value in it.   Being able to afford something, and thinking it is worth the cost, are two totally different things.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Time is trundling on.....we are now sitting at *32 days *and counting .

There's not much new happening with the plans currently in place, though we did add the one item we had been considering for our St. Petersburg day:  before we hit up the Jays versus Rays baseball game at Tropicana Field, we will be traversing the waters of the Gulf on a dolphin cruise .  Thanks to some spectacular advice from a dear friend, we decided not to book with Pier Dolphin Cruises as we had originally discussed, and decided instead to go with Dolphin Landings:  http://www.dolphinlandings.com/ .

Not only are they rated #1 on TripAdvisor and just a 15 minute drive from the stadium, but their boats are much smaller than the 70-person capacity vessels used by Pier Dolphin Cruises (which we really liked....smaller groups tends to lead to better, more up-close experiences) and its a full 2 hour cruise versus 90 minutes with the other company.  As an added bonus, Dolphin Landings apparently uses sailboats for most of their dolphin cruises, which was a HUGE draw for us......I, personally, have never been on a sailboat before, though Jake has (not sure about Steve).  A sailboat!!    Dolphin Landings guarantees dolphin sightings or you get a free cruise on a future visit, but I'm guessing with a 99% sighting record that we'll probably see dolphins somewhere along the way, and most likely multiple times at that.  Apparently there's also a good chance we might see manatees in the wild as well......not guaranteed of course, but we have our fingers crossed for sure.

So, with that little change, we'll have to be up and at 'em fairly early on that day so we can grab breakfast at Sweet Tomatoes before heading to St. Petersburg.  Our dolphin cruise is booked for 12 noon, so that will wrap up around 2.  We will then have a late lunch/early dinner at Ferg's before heading to Tropicana Field....all of us want to get there as early as they will let us in so we can explore the stadium before the game starts.   

I have told Steve that's it....I refuse to add in another single thing to the plans.  I told him to take my credit card and hide it until the day before we leave .  He raised an eyebrow in my direction, and said...._so no character breakfast at Universal?  Weren't you thinking about that, too?  _ While it definitely was on my radar, I promised Steve if I indulged in one more little splurge, I would keep it sensible and not go overboard (bad pun considering I booked a cruise ).    So the dolphin cruise is it.  And I mean it.  

On a personal front, life is rolling along with more happy news.  Jake's last day of college classes is Thursday.....I simply can NOT believe it.  My little boy will have completed his post secondary education.  As of right now, I think he has a 93% average for his second semester, so not only will he graduate (the convocation ceremonies for the college are held the first week of June) on the Dean's List but we are confident he also has a shot at the elite 90% club.  Proud of that kiddo, I am .  He has worked so hard, its nice to see his efforts rewarded so richly.  And speaking of rewards, he also found out yesterday that he has been promoted beginning April 1st to the Weekend Lead at one of the two residential facilities which he has been working at as a Child & Youth Worker.   This means guaranteed hours (which are set each week as opposed to the variable shifts which he had been working as a casual/part time staff up until now) on set days of each week (in his case, as lead staff for the weekend, he will be working Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday each week) and NO NIGHT SHIFTS!    That, in itself, is a HUGE benefit and worthy of lots of celebration.  Supervision of the teen boys in these care facilities is a 24 hour job, so staffing of course has to reflect this.  Let's just say the 12-hour overnight stints were not his favourite .   So yeah, there have been a lot of smiles in our house over the last 24 hours as his career officially kicks off in such a positive and exciting way.  Assuming all goes well in his new position, he expects to move into his own apartment after Labour Day.  Weird stuff for this mom to think about, that's for sure.  

Poor Sunshine has contracted a rather nasty cold.....her sniffles and runny nose from the weekend have settled firmly in her chest.  She's got a terrible cough and now you can hear it in her chest  .    We had her over yesterday for some warm soup and TLC and then sent her packing to her dorm with a survival kit of cough drops, Advil cold & sinus and extra tissues.   I am hoping she will see her family doctor when she goes home Thursday afternoon for Easter weekend with her family to be sure it doesn't have time to develop into something worse before we travel.  This crazy weather we have had lately.....specifically the return to winter after such an early thaw.....is just so tough on a body!

Nice to have @dancin Disney style and @bankr63 back joining in the chatter.  A big thanks to them and @pattyw for keeping the conversation going with the details of their recent adventures in the sunny south .   Its so much fun to read about other people's travels while we wait for our own!

And speaking of Disney travels.....who will be booking the newly announced, $149 per person "Disney After Hours" event?  Anyone?  Anyone?

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2016/03/22/magic-kingdom-launches-disney-hours-program/


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Because I'm feelin' rather sentimental this afternoon, I thought I'd share some of Jake's graduation pictures. 









He will hate me for sharing this one, but I can't help it.....its one of my favourites:





I swear he was just holding my hand yesterday, and asking me if I wanted to play Hot Wheels with him while we watched an episode of Barney.  Sigh.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh Gina you are making me tear up at the graduation stuff!  Congrats to Jake for the hard work too. Nice to see it really pay off  Man it goes fast-my oldest is on her last semester of high school and making a final decision on college. The middle will be moving up to highschool next year and my baby is moving onto middle school.  We are trying to adjust to the idea that oldest DD won't be around this fall...

And NO to the ridiculous money grab that has become Disney of late. The $50/hr "exclusive" time must have come from those surveys sent out-I said NO to all higher prices regardless of perks but clearly others didn't.  And a fire at Festival of Lion King. Unfortunately it's going to take some serious backlash or -even worse- someone getting seriously hurt before the money grab stops


----------



## pigletto

Congrats to Jake and to you Gina. Sharing that awesome human with the world and making sure he was raised right is no small feat. It absolutely does me in to think of dd when she was little. And remember when our elders used to tell us that parenting would go by in the blink of an eye? All of a sudden we know EXACTLY what they were talking about! It's amazing to be so proud and wondering where the time went all at the same time. Ugh.. I am so sappy. 

I was pretty done with Disney last time we came home. I just had such a sour taste in my mouth after all that My Magic + garbage. As time went by I missed it more and more. We have a trip booked in May with extended family and I fully expect we will all have a fabulous time, but for those of us who remember what it was like when we didn't have to book rides months in advance, and prices were still reasonable, and cast members were outstanding.. well it's all disappointing and sad. And like Dancin' said, I've already cut/slashed/and scrimped where I can, and Disney just keeps pricing me out. It's not a privledge for me to spend my money there.. they need to work to keep their customers, and alot of the changes in the last few years feel for the worse, and pretty arrogant. I'm just not dying to put myself into debt to create "magic". So we'll stay offsite (very excited about Bonnet Creek!) and we'll visit the parks for our 5 days but it's not the same as the 10 day long , dining plan, waterpark, park hopper blow outs of previous years. I'll leave those trips to those who still see the value.
As soon as I hit submit we are booking our October trip to Universal which with direct flights from Toronto, seat selection, full sized car from Hertz and Cabana Bay Family Suite is costing us $2500 CAD. Can't beat it!!!


ETA) just looked.. of course this new stupid "pay to play" scheme is on our second MK day. I just had to tell my SIL and she was fuming. I don't blame her.. a regular ticket is EXPENSIVE. Now they are going to send us packing early so they can squeeze more money out of people. They already have mine for the day. GRRRRRRR.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Congrats to your son! All of a sudden, FT job, out of college, apartment, wow!

You have me tearing up that he was just playing with Hot Wheels and Barney and poof, all grown up. Well, he'll always be your baby, right? We just did a huge house purge and all of the toys went  No excuse to hold onto them anymore. I was a wreck to put it mildly. But I guess you have to just enjoy the stage you're in and be grateful.

Yeah, that after-hours event, there are no words. But not unexpected.


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Because I'm feelin' rather sentimental this afternoon, I thought I'd share some of Jake's graduation pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will hate me for sharing this one, but I can't help it.....its one of my favourites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear he was just holding my hand yesterday, and asking me if I wanted to play Hot Wheels with him while we watched an episode of Barney.  Sigh.



Congratulations  Jake!  What an incredible son you and Steve have raised!  You had me in tears reading this. 
And I like the last picture best.


----------



## dsmom

pigletto said:


> Congrats to Jake and to you Gina. Sharing that awesome human with the world and making sure he was raised right is no small feat. It absolutely does me in to think of dd when she was little. And remember when our elders used to tell us that parenting would go by in the blink of an eye? All of a sudden we know EXACTLY what they were talking about! It's amazing to be so proud and wondering where the time went all at the same time. Ugh.. I am so sappy.
> 
> I was pretty done with Disney last time we came home. I just had such a sour taste in my mouth after all that My Magic + garbage. As time went by I missed it more and more. We have a trip booked in May with extended family and I fully expect we will all have a fabulous time, but for those of us who remember what it was like when we didn't have to book rides months in advance, and prices were still reasonable, and cast members were outstanding.. well it's all disappointing and sad. And like Dancin' said, I've already cut/slashed/and scrimped where I can, and Disney just keeps pricing me out. It's not a privledge for me to spend my money there.. they need to work to keep their customers, and alot of the changes in the last few years feel for the worse, and pretty arrogant. I'm just not dying to put myself into debt to create "magic". So we'll stay offsite (very excited about Bonnet Creek!) and we'll visit the parks for our 5 days but it's not the same as the 10 day long , dining plan, waterpark, park hopper blow outs of previous years. I'll leave those trips to those who still see the value.
> As soon as I hit submit we are booking our October trip to Universal which with direct flights from Toronto, seat selection, full sized car from Hertz and Cabana Bay Family Suite is costing us $2500 CAD. Can't beat it!!!
> 
> 
> ETA) just looked.. of course this new stupid "pay to play" scheme is on our second MK day. I just had to tell my SIL and she was fuming. I don't blame her.. a regular ticket is EXPENSIVE. Now they are going to send us packing early so they can squeeze more money out of people. They already have mine for the day. GRRRRRRR.



I agree Pigletto about the Disney of the past. I remember the Disney of the seventies and early eighties.  The days of ninety nine dollar annual passes and the yacht and beach club when it first opened at one hundred dollars a night. We haven't been back in years. We spend most of our time at Universal now.


----------



## ElenaJane

I can't believe the college semester is already almost done!?  He looks so cute in his graduation photos!  And as a Child Psychiatrist, let me just say how much I appreciate all the staff that work Residential Facilities (and hospitals).  They can make such a major impact on the kiddos.  The young men will see your son as this big, tough looking guy, but one who shows patience and kindness, and will be a great role model!

On a totally different note....I saw this and thought of you...hope you weren't planning on another Golden Corral!  Ewwwwww!
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/consumer/os-golden-corrals-shut-down-20160321-story.html


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And speaking of Disney travels.....who will be booking the newly announced, $149 per person "Disney After Hours" event? Anyone? Anyone?



Hmm... A period of time during which guests who elect to pay more get a few extra hours in the park. Sounds familiar, no? Like a _very special added time_... You might call it... Extra magic hours? Onsite guests are already paying through the nose (not to mention offsite guests who've paid for park admission). It would be nice to see another "paid with your admission" 24 hour event or additional emh since they apparently have the staffing capability. Poor taste, Disney.


----------



## dsmom

pepperandchips said:


> Hmm... A period of time during which guests who elect to pay more get a few extra hours in the park. Sounds familiar, no? Like a _very special added time_... You might call it... Extra magic hours? Onsite guests are already paying through the nose (not to mention offsite guests who've paid for park admission). It would be nice to see another "paid with your admission" 24 hour event or additional emh since they apparently have the staffing capability. Poor taste, Disney.



Does disney think we have short memories?  My mom and I used to go to this ages ago when we stayed on property. It was called e-ticket nights. We arrived at four pm and could stay three hours after park closing at the magic kingdom. We paid TEN DOLLARS for the ticket!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Oh Gina you are making me tear up at the graduation stuff!  Congrats to Jake for the hard work too. Nice to see it really pay off  Man it goes fast-my oldest is on her last semester of high school and making a final decision on college. The middle will be moving up to highschool next year and my baby is moving onto middle school.  We are trying to adjust to the idea that oldest DD won't be around this fall...
> 
> And NO to the ridiculous money grab that has become Disney of late. The $50/hr "exclusive" time must have come from those surveys sent out-I said NO to all higher prices regardless of perks but clearly others didn't.  And a fire at Festival of Lion King. Unfortunately it's going to take some serious backlash or -even worse- someone getting seriously hurt before the money grab stops



Thank you Monykalyn  .  You guys have *a lot* of milestones and new stages coming up too....exciting times, all good things for sure but big changes for a family nonetheless!   Picking a college is a REALLY big decision....has your DD narrowed things down at all?  Close to home or far away?  Does she know what program she wants to take?



pigletto said:


> Congrats to Jake and to you Gina. Sharing that awesome human with the world and making sure he was raised right is no small feat. It absolutely does me in to think of dd when she was little. And remember when our elders used to tell us that parenting would go by in the blink of an eye? All of a sudden we know EXACTLY what they were talking about! It's amazing to be so proud and wondering where the time went all at the same time. Ugh.. I am so sappy.
> 
> I was pretty done with Disney last time we came home. I just had such a sour taste in my mouth after all that My Magic + garbage. As time went by I missed it more and more. We have a trip booked in May with extended family and I fully expect we will all have a fabulous time, but for those of us who remember what it was like when we didn't have to book rides months in advance, and prices were still reasonable, and cast members were outstanding.. well it's all disappointing and sad. And like Dancin' said, I've already cut/slashed/and scrimped where I can, and Disney just keeps pricing me out. It's not a privledge for me to spend my money there.. they need to work to keep their customers, and alot of the changes in the last few years feel for the worse, and pretty arrogant. I'm just not dying to put myself into debt to create "magic". So we'll stay offsite (very excited about Bonnet Creek!) and we'll visit the parks for our 5 days but it's not the same as the 10 day long , dining plan, waterpark, park hopper blow outs of previous years. I'll leave those trips to those who still see the value.
> As soon as I hit submit we are booking our October trip to Universal which with direct flights from Toronto, seat selection, full sized car from Hertz and Cabana Bay Family Suite is costing us $2500 CAD. Can't beat it!!!
> 
> 
> ETA) just looked.. of course this new stupid "pay to play" scheme is on our second MK day. I just had to tell my SIL and she was fuming. I don't blame her.. a regular ticket is EXPENSIVE. Now they are going to send us packing early so they can squeeze more money out of people. They already have mine for the day. GRRRRRRR.



Yep, I wish I had known during those patience-testing toddler years that we'd be looking back just a scant few years later and musing about how quickly time flew by.   I also wish I had worried less over the ages and stages.....despite his mistakes and ours too (parenting is a tough job, and I'm not ashamed to admit we often got it wrong!), we still all made it through in one piece .    

As for your October trip....is it official?   Could it be...maybe, just maybe.....we will FINALLY get a Dismeet arranged? 



ArwenMarie said:


> Congrats to your son! All of a sudden, FT job, out of college, apartment, wow!
> 
> You have me tearing up that he was just playing with Hot Wheels and Barney and poof, all grown up. Well, he'll always be your baby, right? We just did a huge house purge and all of the toys went  No excuse to hold onto them anymore. I was a wreck to put it mildly. But I guess you have to just enjoy the stage you're in and be grateful.
> 
> Yeah, that after-hours event, there are no words. But not unexpected.



The apartment will probably wait for a few months....we are making sure he knows not to rush.  Save up a nice little emergency fund, save for the housewares and furniture he'll need (over and above the items we can pass along to him).....basically just get all his ducks in a row before jumping in with both feet.  He will feel better about that next stage that way, and so will we  .

He will, indeed, always be my baby.  His favourite book as a little boy was Love You Forever by Robert Munsch.   I could totally be that Mom who drives across town, puts the ladder up the side of the house, climbs through his bedroom window, and _*picks up that great big boy and rocks him back, and forth, back, and forth......*_

Okay, not really  .   But I truly understand the sentiment, even more now than I did back then .



dsmom said:


> Congratulations  Jake!  What an incredible son you and Steve have raised!  You had me in tears reading this.
> And I like the last picture best.



He hates that picture (though I'm not sure why? ), and I promised I wouldn't post it on Facebook since he felt so passionately about it.    Since I figured no one that knows him personally will be reading my stuff here on the Dis, it was safe to post here on the boards.  I'm glad someone else likes it as much as I do .... you obviously have good taste  .



ElenaJane said:


> I can't believe the college semester is already almost done!?  He looks so cute in his graduation photos!  And as a Child Psychiatrist, let me just say how much I appreciate all the staff that work Residential Facilities (and hospitals).  They can make such a major impact on the kiddos.  The young men will see your son as this big, tough looking guy, but one who shows patience and kindness, and will be a great role model!
> 
> On a totally different note....I saw this and thought of you...hope you weren't planning on another Golden Corral!  Ewwwwww!
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/consumer/os-golden-corrals-shut-down-20160321-story.html



Thanks ElenaJane!    I knew from very early in Jake's life that he was destined to work with people in some capacity....it was evident by the time he reached the 6th grade.  He has always been able to naturally connect with people, and I am so glad he has followed both his heart and his natural abilities into a career that suits him so well.  To quote my boss:  Find a job you love, and you will never work a day in your life.  As you (probably more than the rest of us!) know, his particular career choice definitely has his challenges.....but I think he's ready for them.  

Super gross about those Golden Corrals  .  Sadly, though, I would be that more than just the GC restaurants have the issues they discuss in that article.  I would hate to peek behind the scenes in many of these dining establishments....I think we might be horrified more often than what we think!! 



pepperandchips said:


> Hmm... A period of time during which guests who elect to pay more get a few extra hours in the park. Sounds familiar, no? Like a _very special added time_... You might call it... Extra magic hours? Onsite guests are already paying through the nose (not to mention offsite guests who've paid for park admission). It would be nice to see another "paid with your admission" 24 hour event or additional emh since they apparently have the staffing capability. Poor taste, Disney.



I certainly don't know many families that could aborb the cost of that extra activity when it's $150 a person....and for us Canadians, add an additional 30% (realistically, even more) on top of that in exchange and conversion fees.   Assuming two parents and a couple of kids....that's $600 plus taxes on top of an already expensive vacation.  It will be interesting to see how quickly those tickets sell out!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> Does disney think we have short memories?  My mom and I used to go to this ages ago when we stayed on property. It was called e-ticket nights. We arrived at four pm and could stay three hours after park closing at the magic kingdom. We paid TEN DOLLARS for the ticket!



Okay, who is good at math?  Someone calculate the rate of inflation on that $10 e-ticket to the current $149 price.


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Okay, who is good at math?  Someone calculate the rate of inflation on that $10 e-ticket to the current $149 price.



Well, I created an Excel spreadsheet, tried to factor in such things as average return on investments, interest rates, stock market fluctuations, fuel costs, etc., and I have calculated the rate of inflation as...

unfreaking believable!!!

I may not have carried a one somewhere though...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Well, I created an Excel spreadsheet, tried to factor in such things as average return on investments, interest rates, stock market fluctuations, fuel costs, etc., and I have calculated the rate of inflation as...
> 
> unfreaking believable!!!
> 
> I may not have carried a one somewhere though...



Ha ha!  That's close enough for me!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## pigletto

Yep we are all booked!! Gina I would love an October meet up if we can make it happen! What are your dates? I think we might be too late in the month to meet you. We arrive on October 29th. I can't wait to pick your brain about HHN stuff. We're going to need to go to two events because ds12 can't and shouldn't go. So Dh and I will go on the 30th, and Dh and dd19 will go on the 31st. I imagine we'll be shelling out a pretty penny in express pass for those two nights. I'm going to start my research for that stuff in the other Universal forums today. And re-read your Oct 2015 trip report, and then concentrate on picking my fast passes for the May trip. Oh how I love all the planning!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo! So happy to hear about your DS's achievements.  A fine young man he has become.  

Wahoo!  To 1 month to go.  I am patiently waiting for October.  Sad I will miss your dates, but already set, and airfare has been creeping higher and higher since I booked, so I doubt I will change my airfare or hotel.  I am still hoping to see some better discount for the Universal stay portion, but I doubt it's happening, as most of the searches now don't even show the lowest priced room that I hade booked already, but months ago.  I am hoping for APH or any better discount.

Man, March is just marching along.  I can't believe it's almost over already.  Time does fly at times.  LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am so sorry that the overall experience lacked some of its shine this time.  Its especially disappointing when the kids notice it, too.
> 
> I definitely don't mind paying a higher price for something if the value (which, of course, is subjective on its own) is there.  Some things are worth paying for.  Its super annoying, though, when you are paying a higher price for the magic but feel you are getting less than you did before the increases in return.
> 
> Our character meal at 1900 Park Fare will probably be the only bit of Disney that we do this trip.  I don't even foresee us visiting Disney Springs (there's just nothing of substance there for us).  We also probably won't bother with another MNSSHP this year....much as it was tons of fun last year, if the Halloween party tickets follow all the other Disney increases this year we just don't see the same value in it.   Being able to afford something, and thinking it is worth the cost, are two totally different things.



I went back to work yesterday so off course everyone was asking how my trip was.  I spent my lunch break really thinking about it and came to the conclusion that things have just changed at WDW.  It was certainly not any less fun than previous trips just different.  Maybe because of going so many times, maybe because we are older or maybe a dozen other things....I don't really know.  I do think that Disney is changing and not everyone likes change.  The more I read the more I feel like everything is driven by corporate greed....the latest free dining offer, the new after hours event, cuts to EMH, price hikes, etc, etc.

Ok so the new after hours event   That has to be some sort of joke.  Is this the beginning of paying for EMH? or paying for FP+?  Honestly, $150 for 5 rides, a mickey bar and a bottle of coke.  What are they thinking?  I guess someone needs a bigger mansion.


Jake...not at all surprised.  That is my future son in law after all!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ArwenMarie said:


> I hear you. There's not much to cut after a while. The flights are what kill us. If we were close enough (or hardy enough!) to drive that would help. It's an expensive vacation and when things are expensive, I have high expectations.


We have driven to FL many times.  20hrs of driving and takes a day and a half.  Often I can find flights from BUF that are a very similar cost to driving.  The least amount we have spent of driving was $500 the most was $750(gas, hotel and food).  Out of curiosity I went on Gas Buddy to price out the gas for a drive to FL....$140 RT.  That makes driving down very tempting.


----------



## vrajewski10513

SO CLOSE!! Hopefully this next month moves quickly for you! Although, I have learned from experience that once you have everything set and there's nothing left to do but wait, time begins to CRAWL!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Yep we are all booked!! Gina I would love an October meet up if we can make it happen! What are your dates? I think we might be too late in the month to meet you. We arrive on October 29th. I can't wait to pick your brain about HHN stuff. We're going to need to go to two events because ds12 can't and shouldn't go. So Dh and I will go on the 30th, and Dh and dd19 will go on the 31st. I imagine we'll be shelling out a pretty penny in express pass for those two nights. I'm going to start my research for that stuff in the other Universal forums today. And re-read your Oct 2015 trip report, and then concentrate on picking my fast passes for the May trip. Oh how I love all the planning!



Well, shoot....we miss you by a single day .  We are in town from October 14th to 28th.  Oh well, we shall both just have another reason to book another trip! 

A smart move on taking a pass on HHN for your DS.....it really can be quite intense.  If you guys really enjoy it, you will just have to return again in a few years so he can have the chance to experience it, too.....when he is ready .



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo! So happy to hear about your DS's achievements.  A fine young man he has become.
> 
> Wahoo!  To 1 month to go.  I am patiently waiting for October.  Sad I will miss your dates, but already set, and airfare has been creeping higher and higher since I booked, so I doubt I will change my airfare or hotel.  I am still hoping to see some better discount for the Universal stay portion, but I doubt it's happening, as most of the searches now don't even show the lowest priced room that I hade booked already, but months ago.  I am hoping for APH or any better discount.
> 
> Man, March is just marching along.  I can't believe it's almost over already.  Time does fly at times.  LOL



Thank you Lynne! 

We are in for another round of winter's fury.....apparently later tonight through to tomorrow we are supposed to be hit with both freezing rain and snow.  Just in time for the poor folks who are commuting to see their families for the long Easter weekend  .  Let's just say that March can't pass by soon enough for us!



dancin Disney style said:


> Ok so the new after hours event   That has to be some sort of joke.  Is this the beginning of paying for EMH? or paying for FP+?  Honestly, $150 for 5 rides, a mickey bar and a bottle of coke.  What are they thinking?  I guess someone needs a bigger mansion.



It is definitely interesting to see the direction Disney is moving in.  As infrequent Disney visitors ourselves, it doesn't have much impact yet its still captivating to see how it all pans out.    If I was wealthy and had that kind of disposable income, I have to admit three crowd-free hours in the Magic Kingdom does sound rather magical .  



dancin Disney style said:


> Jake...not at all surprised.  That is my future son in law after all!



Well, as much as the prospect of the shed in your backyard was mighty tempting, I think Sunshine may have altered the plans somewhat.  Young love is fickle, though, so as much as think she *might* be the one......you can never predict the future!



vrajewski10513 said:


> SO CLOSE!! Hopefully this next month moves quickly for you! Although, I have learned from experience that once you have everything set and there's nothing left to do but wait, time begins to CRAWL!



LOL, I hear you:  sometimes those last few weeks are the most dreadful of all .  Of course, patience is not one my finer attributes at the best of times .

The kids have decided they want to wear matching shirts for a couple of our park days.  We already have coordinating Blue Jays jerseys and t-shirts for our baseball/dolphin cruise day, but Sunshine has asked if we can get Minion shirts for one of our Universal days, and my name brand child wants us to all get the Nike Orlando shirts that they have at the outlets for one of our other park days.    See, this is what happens when all the big stuff is figured out and we are just passing time!    At any rate, I'm all about those fun and cheesy family moments, so I'm going to do everything I can to make it happen .   The Nike Orlando shirts will be easy to facilitate, we will just pick 'em up at the outlet mall when we get there.  The Minion shirts are sometimes a little harder to find (especially in the BIG sizes for my "solid" men ) so that might be a much bigger challenge.   Walgreens next to the Vistana had some on our last trip, so fingers crossed they still do.  Target has some online that I was seriously considering ordering and shipping to Buffalo, but maybe they will have those at the Target in Kissimmee too?  (confession time:  never been inside a Target before, not even during the painfully short time they set up shop in Canada)

The good side is that it gives us something to amuse our minds while we wait out the next 31 days.  

OMG!  Only 31 Days!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Target has some online that I was seriously considering ordering and shipping to Buffalo, but maybe they will have those at the Target in Kissimmee too?


There's also a Target right down the road from the Galleria Mall if you guys are planning to stop there agin this trip!


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, shoot....we miss you by a single day .  We are in town from October 14th to 28th.  Oh well, we shall both just have another reason to book another trip!
> 
> A smart move on taking a pass on HHN for your DS.....it really can be quite intense.  If you guys really enjoy it, you will just have to return again in a few years so he can have the chance to experience it, too.....when he is ready .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne!
> 
> We are in for another round of winter's fury.....apparently later tonight through to tomorrow we are supposed to be hit with both freezing rain and snow.  Just in time for the poor folks who are commuting to see their families for the long Easter weekend  .  Let's just say that March can't pass by soon enough for us!
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely interesting to see the direction Disney is moving in.  As infrequent Disney visitors ourselves, it doesn't have much impact yet its still captivating to see how it all pans out.    If I was wealthy and had that kind of disposable income, I have to admit three crowd-free hours in the Magic Kingdom does sound rather magical .
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as much as the prospect of the shed in your backyard was mighty tempting, I think Sunshine may have altered the plans somewhat.  Young love is fickle, though, so as much as think she *might* be the one......you can never predict the future!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I hear you:  sometimes those last few weeks are the most dreadful of all .  Of course, patience is not one my finer attributes at the best of times .
> 
> The kids have decided they want to wear matching shirts for a couple of our park days.  We already have coordinating Blue Jays jerseys and t-shirts for our baseball/dolphin cruise day, but Sunshine has asked if we can get Minion shirts for one of our Universal days, and my name brand child wants us to all get the Nike Orlando shirts that they have at the outlets for one of our other park days.    See, this is what happens when all the big stuff is figured out and we are just passing time!    At any rate, I'm all about those fun and cheesy family moments, so I'm going to do everything I can to make it happen .   The Nike Orlando shirts will be easy to facilitate, we will just pick 'em up at the outlet mall when we get there.  The Minion shirts are sometimes a little harder to find (especially in the BIG sizes for my "solid" men ) so that might be a much bigger challenge.   Walgreens next to the Vistana had some on our last trip, so fingers crossed they still do.  Target has some online that I was seriously considering ordering and shipping to Buffalo, but maybe they will have those at the Target in Kissimmee too?  (confession time:  never been inside a Target before, not even during the painfully short time they set up shop in Canada)
> 
> The good side is that it gives us something to amuse our minds while we wait out the next 31 days.
> 
> OMG!  Only 31 Days!




You haven't been in a Target!?!?  My favorite store!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> There's also a Target right down the road from the Galleria Mall if you guys are planning to stop there agin this trip!



Oh, awesome!     Thank you!  I am expecting that the kids will attempt to drag us to the Walden Galleria after dinner at Chili's. 



dsmom said:


> You haven't been in a Target!?!?  My favorite store!



Nope, never!!   I know, I live under a rock .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, as much as the prospect of the shed in your backyard was mighty tempting, I think Sunshine may have altered the plans somewhat.  Young love is fickle, though, so as much as think she *might* be the one......you can never predict the future!



That shed is 5 stars all the way.

If Jake prefers older women he can have the other DD.  She comes complete with not 1 but 2 post secondary degrees and a full time job with a pay check larger than her fathers including better benefits. She also has a gun license.  Now that's a package deal!


----------



## tgropp

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Because I'm feelin' rather sentimental this afternoon, I thought I'd share some of Jake's graduation pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will hate me for sharing this one, but I can't help it.....its one of my favourites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear he was just holding my hand yesterday, and asking me if I wanted to play Hot Wheels with him while we watched an episode of Barney.  Sigh.



*Approx 35 years ago  my wife, our newborn baby and myself were visiting my 92 year old Grandmother. During the conversation she mentioned that her life up to that point seemed like a dream. I remember thinking that would seem impossible. Now as I get o;der, I see what she meant. Time does fly way to quickly*


----------



## Vestmama4

Finally caught up again- Congrats to your hubby on the new job and the graduation pics are simply fantastic. So very happy for your family. 
 I have a totally random question for you that perhaps you could help me out on...my family and I are headed to Niagara Falls (just American side/no passports) and maybe Buffalo for a short trip this weekend. We have never been there...do you know those areas well and is there anything you recommend? Any super fun activities at Niagara Falls we should check out? Or in Buffalo? Unlike our Orlando trips I haven't researched too much at all and I feel very behind lol.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Vestmama4 said:


> Finally caught up again- Congrats to your hubby on the new job and the graduation pics are simply fantastic. So very happy for your family.
> I have a totally random question for you that perhaps you could help me out on...my family and I are headed to Niagara Falls (just American side/no passports) and maybe Buffalo for a short trip this weekend. We have never been there...do you know those areas well and is there anything you recommend? Any super fun activities at Niagara Falls we should check out? Or in Buffalo? Unlike our Orlando trips I haven't researched too much at all and I feel very behind lol.


 @pattyw can probably give you some good info.  She lives in the Buffalo area.


----------



## pattyw

Vestmama4 said:


> Finally caught up again- Congrats to your hubby on the new job and the graduation pics are simply fantastic. So very happy for your family.
> I have a totally random question for you that perhaps you could help me out on...my family and I are headed to Niagara Falls (just American side/no passports) and maybe Buffalo for a short trip this weekend. We have never been there...do you know those areas well and is there anything you recommend? Any super fun activities at Niagara Falls we should check out? Or in Buffalo? Unlike our Orlando trips I haven't researched too much at all and I feel very behind lol.



Unfortunately, the American side of Niagara Falls is second rate to the Canadian side.  But, there is a nice visitor center on the US side and the weather looks great- sunny & near 60 so you can view the falls in various areas.  The Maid of the Mist boat tour doesn't begin until April 2.

Niagara Falls, USA has a very good outlet mall if shopping is in your plans.  Buffalo has a lot of activities. Canalside is located downtown and has a lot of outdoor activities for families.  There are casinos in Niagara Falls and Buffalo.  There are wineries you can tour in the Niagara region.  I'm happy to give you any other information


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> That shed is 5 stars all the way.
> 
> If Jake prefers older women he can have the other DD.  She comes complete with not 1 but 2 post secondary degrees and a full time job with a pay check larger than her fathers including better benefits. She also has a gun license.  Now that's a package deal!



LOL....I have no doubt that you, of all people, would have a five star shed.  Its probably nicer than most of the one bedroom apartments that Jake has been looking at in an effort to determine the kind of place his budget will eventually afford hime.

I am wishing now I had a couple of extra sons so that I could match them up with either of your little ladies.  I think having you as a mother in law would be an absolute hoot! 



tgropp said:


> *Approx 35 years ago  my wife, our newborn baby and myself were visiting my 92 year old Grandmother. During the conversation she mentioned that her life up to that point seemed like a dream. I remember thinking that would seem impossible. Now as I get o;der, I see what she meant. Time does fly way to quickly*



Amen to that .   We all need to pay attention to those valuable lessons from the elders that we're still lucky enough to have in our lives.



Vestmama4 said:


> Finally caught up again- Congrats to your hubby on the new job and the graduation pics are simply fantastic. So very happy for your family.
> I have a totally random question for you that perhaps you could help me out on...my family and I are headed to Niagara Falls (just American side/no passports) and maybe Buffalo for a short trip this weekend. We have never been there...do you know those areas well and is there anything you recommend? Any super fun activities at Niagara Falls we should check out? Or in Buffalo? Unlike our Orlando trips I haven't researched too much at all and I feel very behind lol.



Thanks Vestmama4  .

As pattyw mentioned below, the US side offers quite a bit less in the way of attractions (especially at this time of year) than the Canadian side does.  The really good indoor/weather protected/non-seasonal attractions like the Butterfly Conservatory, Bird Kingdom, the Niagara Skywheel, and the indoor waterparks are all across the border.  Some of my favourite Niagara USA highlights (like the Cave of the Winds.....my favourite Niagara attraction of them all!....the Maid of the Mist, and the Niagara Jetboats still have a few more weeks before they will reopen for the spring and summer season.

Definitely go out on the Observation Deck for some good views (but dress warm and be prepared for the wind).  And you may want to check out the Niagara Aquarium....its small but might be worth an hour or two of your time.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

After a couple of hectic work days (one of the bosses is heading to Myrtle Beach for two weeks in the near future, so the push is on to get everything done ahead so he can relax without thinking about the office), its high time for a trip planning update.  Today is exciting because we've finally hit "the 20's"!






The biggest.....and most exciting......news on the trip planning front is that one of the angels in our lives has surprised us with the Superstar Character Breakfast on our third Universal park day (Friday, April 29th).  Yes, the infinite blessings that have been bestowed on us for this vacation have continued yet again, and my heart is so full of gratitude for the kindness and generosity that we have been shown .   We all have been working very hard to pay forward this unbelievable thoughtfulness in our everyday lives, but even I have to admit at this stage that I can't imagine we will EVER be able to repay this level of generosity.  We are truly touched and humbled beyond measure, and I can only hope the person who has made this possible for us truly can feel how appreciative we all are.

Knowing that you all are well aware of how much I love the minions, I know you will all appreciate my excitement for this event.  I could hardly sleep the night we got the news .  Yes, I freely admit that I am 42 going on 5.





I might be too excited that day to even eat!!!   

With that most recent add-on now booked and on the itinerary, getting matching Minion shirts for that park day is an absolute MUST.  A good friend and fellow Diser was awesome in pointing us in the direction of Kmart for shirts (even ones in Big & Tall sizes to fit my big Steve!), and as an added bonus....they are all on half price right now!  Sunshine and I picked out which ones we wanted to order for everyone (the guys didn't care , I can imagine that shocks you all!) so I will put that through tomorrow since its the last day for the sale pricing.  I had called the Buffalo Kmart to see if they would hold the order for us until April 23rd if we do the ship-to-store option (versus shipping it to our park and fly hotel), but they said they would only keep it 7 days before sending the items back to the warehouse.  So, shipping to the Days Hotel it will be, and I will just have to show them my appreciation for their patience in keeping it for us for such a long stretch once we arrived.  Perhaps I will bring them some coffee and donuts to enjoy, unless I can come up with a better thank-you plan between now and then.  Each shirt will only be $9.99 each, so if Jake decides he wants to relegate his to a pyjama top after the trip, there's no big loss.

Sunshine and I need a couple of new pairs of sunglasses for the trip, and thanks to @pepperandchips , we discovered some really fun ones (for such a crazy low price....and on sale this week to boot!) at gojane.com .  Placing that order is on my to-do list for the weekend as well.  Its been so dreary and grey here all winter, good sunglasses for that Florida sunshine are essential  .  Jake has his Oakleys and Steve just bought a new pair a month or so ago, so both the guys are well prepared in that area already.

My clothes dryer (which you may remember gave me grief a couple of weeks ago and required a repair) continues to give me some grief.   A rather annoying squeak has returned that can't seem to be remedied despite Steve's best efforts.  I am trying to determine now if I should fix it a second time or consider just buying a new one.  I hate to have to purchase a whole new unit right before our trip yet I am struggling with the good sense in dumping more money into the old girl if she just isn't fixable.  I am trying not to sweat the small stuff, though.....its just a dryer. 

Especially after this week's snow and ice storm, I must admit I can't WAIT for the warm breezes, bright sun, and lush greenery of Orlando.  While the next 29 days are sure to pass by pretty quickly, they cannot pass by soon enough for me!!






I hope you are all set to enjoy a blessed Easter weekend with family and loved ones.  Its a quiet one here (Jake works day shift at the residential facility ttoday, Saturday and Sunday, while Steve works his last three night shifts all three days) but we will mark the holiday on Monday with a grand feast at my Mom's.  My brother and his crew will be there too, so it should be a loud but fun time for all.

So far, I have managed to keep all chocolate and treats completely out of the house, though the temptation to indulge in some Easter goodies has been a real killer for our sweet tooths!   I just picture what our Aquatica pictures will look like and that's all the motivation I need to skip the sugar and head to aqua fit.  Nothing like envisioning swimsuit photos to keep the willpower firmly in place!


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Sunshine and I need a couple of new pairs of sunglasses for the trip, and thanks to @pepperandchips , we discovered some really fun ones (for such a crazy low price....and on sale this week to boot!) at gojane.com . Placing that order is on my to-do list for the weekend as well. Its been so dreary and grey here all winter, good sunglasses for that Florida sunshine are essential



Yay!!! Also I apologize in advance for introducing you to that site... it becomes addictive getting accessories from there so inexpensively. It is crazy how low the prices are to the extent that I can be in Target, which is already a discount retailer, looking at shoes thinking, "Yes, but I could probably get sandals just like these for $12 from Go Jane..." 

So exciting as the trip draws closer to be making purchases that will ship to the resort! I am making the first of my shopping lists now for a dry goods run this weekend... 7ish more days for me!


----------



## toystoryduo

Gina- I teared up when I read about Jake graduating. (Great pictures, by the way!) I have two teenage daughters who will be graduating high school in the next couple of years, and it is such a bittersweet thing for me. I bet it is for you too.  Jake seems like a wonderful young man. I know you and Steve are super proud of him! 

Your plans are shaping up so nicely for your trip!   I can't believe you guys are under 30 days already! 

I hope you and your family have a blessed Easter weekend! 


_edited to add:_ Our dryer was having issues again last week too. My DH took the drum out and discovered that one of the wires got disconnected. Hope your dryer is an easy fix too!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> Yay!!! Also I apologize in advance for introducing you to that site... it becomes addictive getting accessories from there so inexpensively. It is crazy how low the prices are to the extent that I can be in Target, which is already a discount retailer, looking at shoes thinking, "Yes, but I could probably get sandals just like these for $12 from Go Jane..."
> 
> So exciting as the trip draws closer to be making purchases that will ship to the resort! I am making the first of my shopping lists now for a dry goods run this weekend... 7ish more days for me!



LOL, Sunshine thinks you are nothing short of genius.   She has fallen in love with at least half of the items in the accessories section!!

7 days!!  OMG!  That deserves a dance!  



toystoryduo said:


> Gina- I teared up when I read about Jake graduating. (Great pictures, by the way!) I have two teenage daughters who will be graduating high school in the next couple of years, and it is such a bittersweet thing for me. I bet it is for you too.  Jake seems like a wonderful young man. I know you and Steve are super proud of him!
> 
> Your plans are shaping up so nicely for your trip!   I can't believe you guys are under 30 days already!
> 
> I hope you and your family have a blessed Easter weekend!
> 
> 
> _edited to add:_ Our dryer was having issues again last week too. My DH took the drum out and discovered that one of the wires got disconnected. Hope your dryer is an easy fix too!



Yes, bittersweet indeed.  And of course, as a mom, I can't help but worry if I have done my job well enough.....have I succeeded in getting my little one ready for an independent and successful life in this great big world?   This quote has been on my mind often these days:






I guess time will tell  . 

My dryer has developed another nasty squeek....like there's the world's biggest cricket inside as the drum turns.  It is loud enough that it drives us nutty when the laundry is drying.  The last visit, the technician replaced all the little wheels that spin the drum....so maybe this is just a belt?  Fingers crossed.  Steve would like me to shop for a new laundry pair tomorrow afternoon (God love him), but I just don't want to .


----------



## Lynne G

Sometimes part of owning a house is knowing when to replace an appliance.  I am on, I think my 3rd washer and 2nd dryer so far.  That squeeking noise would send me to get a new one.

And after an almost balmy day, we will be cool again by tomorrow morning.

Gosh, so close and getting purchases done.  Wahoo!


----------



## Vestmama4

Thank you so much for all the tips. The little I had researched I did indeed see that all the fantastic activities on the Canada side. I guess this is good reason for us to go back once my crew gets passports. It will be a quick trip and I am excited to see the area. We will definitely do the observation deck, visitor's center, and aquarium. And we are always up for some shopping, so the outlet mall is a must. Canalside looks like a lot of fun as well and I will read/research further on our drive tomorrow. Thanks again 
And I'm so happy to hear about your character breakfast- so much fun!! This is something I can't wait to see what you guys thought because I think my family would love to try this in the future.


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> LOL, Sunshine thinks you are nothing short of genius.   She has fallen in love with at least half of the items in the accessories section!!
> 
> 7 days!!  OMG!  That deserves a dance!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, bittersweet indeed.  And of course, as a mom, I can't help but worry if I have done my job well enough.....have I succeeded in getting my little one ready for an independent and successful life in this great big world?   This quote has been on my mind often these days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess time will tell  .
> 
> My dryer has developed another nasty squeek....like there's the world's biggest cricket inside as the drum turns.  It is loud enough that it drives us nutty when the laundry is drying.  The last visit, the technician replaced all the little wheels that spin the drum....so maybe this is just a belt?  Fingers crossed.  Steve would like me to shop for a new laundry pair tomorrow afternoon (God love him), but I just don't want to .




I hope you get the dryer fixed. I'm like you , I hate to replace things. My dryer was given to me used before our son was born(he's 17 now).  We had the same horrible squeak and it was a belt that needed replacing.


----------



## pigletto

We managed to diagnose and fix our gas dryer ourselves this Fall. It was a solenoid that needed replacing. A few Youtube videos and a $30 part and we saved ourselves hundreds! But we had many discussions about where that line in the sand is.. when do you meet the threshold of money or time invested to warrant replacement. I think it's different for everyone. The gas dryer was about 8 years old and I didn't feel it was enough time to be going to get a new one. Now, my washer is about 12 years old, and it has slowly and steadily declined to the point that I will do a dance of glee as I go to purchase a new one next weekend. It started not wanting to spin out the water in the final cycle every once in awhile. Now? It does it almost every load and you have to ring the  clothes out by hand and reset it. There's my threshold of annoyance right there.
I  hope it's an easy fix Gina. If not,  there are some good sales this weekend actually!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Vestmama4 said:


> Thank you so much for all the tips. The little I had researched I did indeed see that all the fantastic activities on the Canada side. I guess this is good reason for us to go back once my crew gets passports. It will be a quick trip and I am excited to see the area. We will definitely do the observation deck, visitor's center, and aquarium. And we are always up for some shopping, so the outlet mall is a must. Canalside looks like a lot of fun as well and I will read/research further on our drive tomorrow. Thanks again
> And I'm so happy to hear about your character breakfast- so much fun!! This is something I can't wait to see what you guys thought because I think my family would love to try this in the future.



Definitely plan for a return trip at some point.....a spring/summer visit to the Falls region where you can take in the best attractions on both sides of the river.  Both sides are well worth exploring and have so much to offer when the weather is warmer.

We are super, SUPER excited about the Superstar breakfast, but surprisingly there's very little out there as far as reviews go  .  I will be sure to take a ton of pictures and make note of all the little details so other people can know exactly what to expect  .



Lynne G said:


> Sometimes part of owning a house is knowing when to replace an appliance.  I am on, I think my 3rd washer and 2nd dryer so far.  That squeeking noise would send me to get a new one.
> 
> And after an almost balmy day, we will be cool again by tomorrow morning.
> 
> Gosh, so close and getting purchases done.  Wahoo!





dsmom said:


> I hope you get the dryer fixed. I'm like you , I hate to replace things. My dryer was given to me used before our son was born(he's 17 now).  We had the same horrible squeak and it was a belt that needed replacing.





pigletto said:


> We managed to diagnose and fix our gas dryer ourselves this Fall. It was a solenoid that needed replacing. A few Youtube videos and a $30 part and we saved ourselves hundreds! But we had many discussions about where that line in the sand is.. when do you meet the threshold of money or time invested to warrant replacement. I think it's different for everyone. The gas dryer was about 8 years old and I didn't feel it was enough time to be going to get a new one. Now, my washer is about 12 years old, and it has slowly and steadily declined to the point that I will do a dance of glee as I go to purchase a new one next weekend. It started not wanting to spin out the water in the final cycle every once in awhile. Now? It does it almost every load and you have to ring the  clothes out by hand and reset it. There's my threshold of annoyance right there.
> I  hope it's an easy fix Gina. If not,  there are some good sales this weekend actually!



Well, oddly enough.....the dryer was quiet as a mouse today .  After squeaking through two loads yesterday and firmly convincing me that _*something*_ needed to be done (whether that "something" was a repair or a replacement being the big question)....today, it was fine.  I have no explanation.  

Now, I also have no expectation that tomorrow will bring the same quietness when the laundry is washed and dried.  Today may have been an anomaly, and the next load could be another noisy one.  However, it has at least bought me some extra time to make the decision which was particularly appreciated as I'd really like Steve to go with me to pick out the new one if that's what needs to be done.  With him on his final run of night shifts this weekend, it would have been solely up to me if I had to buy one today.  He rarely does laundry and quite honestly won't give a hoot which one I pick out....but yet, I still want him there.  For moral support, maybe .  Regardless, I just like to have his input even if he doesn't really care either way.

@pigletto , I did notice that The Brick had some decent prices in this week's flyer!  (co-incidence or fate? )   I hope that you are able to find a nice new washer to replace your oldie.....I hear ya on the hand wringing, that would be my line in the sand too. 

@dsmom , I do believe that its probably the belt that's on its way out. I am going to find out from our repair guy how much a new belt and labour will be, then factor that into the repair-or-replace equation.   Jake has been trying to get me to upgrade to a front loading washer and dryer, and I have found his enthusiasm for it quite amusing.  Since when did he get that excited and passionate about laundry?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

In other news....we are officially at the 4 week point!  

The minion t-shirts were ordered tonight, so we will officially be decked out in our Despicable best for the Superstar Character Breakfast .

Our order from gojane.com was also placed earlier this evening (thank you again @pepperandchips !) so Sunshine and I will have a few fun accessories to fancy ourselves up in.

I have started to pick up some of the travel "essentials" ... new undies for everyone (sorry if thats too much information ), new socks, etc.  I don't know why, but nothing says vacation like all new undergarments .   Please tell me someone else out there does the same thing.

The travel binder is mostly organized and completed....Sunshine's confirmation of travel medical insurance is pretty much the only thing left to slide in and its ready to pack.

This is the point where time usually seems to start moving rather fast.....which is fine with me .


----------



## dsmom

Not weird at all, I always buy all new undies for all of us before each trip, or maybe that makes us both weird?
Our dryer did the same thing, it would  squeak and then get quiet so maybe it is the belt for you. 
Jake and my husband are just alike, when our washer finally died he was SO excited shopping for a new front loader. He got me a beautiful red front loader.


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> have started to pick up some of the travel "essentials" ... new undies for everyone (sorry if thats too much information ), new socks, etc. I don't know why, but nothing says vacation like all new undergarments . Please tell me someone else out there does the same thing.




We don't do this but it sounds like a good idea... i must say it gave me a laugh. A fun (and practical) vacation ritual!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> Not weird at all, I always buy all new undies for all of us before each trip, or maybe that makes us both weird?
> Our dryer did the same thing, it would  squeak and then get quiet so maybe it is the belt for you.
> Jake and my husband are just alike, when our washer finally died he was SO excited shopping for a new front loader. He got me a beautiful red front loader.



LOL, thank you my friend, you have made me feel so much better!!   (and a tiny bit less weird.....but yet, I'm totally at peace with my oddities nonetheless .  I like to think its part of my charm)






I have seen those red laundry appliances (is yours an LG brand?) and I LOVE THEM!  So fashionable!

LOL, now you're making me yearn for a sparkly new front loading set after all  .




pepperandchips said:


> We don't do this but it sounds like a good idea... i must say it gave me a laugh. A fun (and practical) vacation ritual!



I have no idea how it actually came about, but we've been doing it since our very first Disney trip in 2009.  10 Florida vacations (and few non-Florida ones) later, and it seems inconceivable not to be sitting on the plane wearing new undies and socks .   Which reminds me, I'd better see if Sunshine needs a few new underthings too....I wouldn't want her to feel left out of our bizarre traditions .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I hope you are all enjoying a blessed holiday with the ones you love. 

Jake is working today and Steve is working tonight, but between their two crazy schedules we should be able to enjoy a pizza dinner as a family later this evening (how's that for Easter tradition?  LOL!).  I'm off to see my Mom later this morning.....I think I will bring her lunch from Tim Hortons, one of her favourites....and then I think I will take her out to visit my dad's grave.  We always miss him even a little more on special holidays like this, so I know she will appreciate the opportunity to take a drive out to the cemetery.

The sun is shining here and it appears we're in for a very pleasant day. I hope Mother Nature is smiling on you all as well!


----------



## ElenaJane

Happy Easter!  I am so excited that you were blessed with a Universal Character breakfast!!  That was so sweet of someone!  It just seems like an Epic trip keeps getting....Epic-er.

In our monthly budget, I only allow small amount for clothes and such, but have a much bigger vacation budget! The dryer made me think of that.  We are using the same set as when we first moved in to our house about 10 years ago.  I think they are from the early '90s.  They still work, but we have had to CPR them a few times.  I refuse to buy a new set until they completely fall apart!  But when it comes to upgrading to "even more space" on Jetblue, I don't bat an eye 

I don't agree with the new undies!  I like to use ones I know will stay put! 

Tomorrow we will be in the 20s also!


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Easter! Sounds like a nice quiet and reflective day for you Gina. The Character breakfast sounds like a blast.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have seen those red laundry appliances (is yours an LG brand?) and I LOVE THEM! So fashionable!


Ummmm-I have this set-bought 12 years ago when the hand-me-downs (they lasted through college and early marriage years!) finally quit working without some fiddling every load (or at least it felt like that).  I STILL love them but front loaders aren't for everyone. The door to the front loader washer needs to be left open until seals dry (no biggie for me as it is separate laundry room). I also use washing soda every few loads to keep it clean. When we bought the set many moons ago the red color was on sale and it would have cost us a couple hundred more for white.


----------



## dixonsontour

We only have the front loader sort here in Uk. I like the top loader sort they have in America, they are so much quicker than ours. Think I used the laundry room 3 or 4 times at Cabana bay.


----------



## pepperandchips

ElenaJane said:


> In our monthly budget, I only allow small amount for clothes and such, but have a much bigger vacation budget



Us too... I have a direct deposit that goes to my Chase checking account tied to that Chase Disney debit card. I put all my "extra" there. Sometimes have to dip into it for other emergencies, but it's much easier to save for Disney trips if I never see it in my regular checking account.

Hope the squeak is an easy fix, Gina, so that you can use that money for your October trip instead of appliances!


----------



## Ritchielace

Happy Easter everyone! ( insert needed rabbit emoji here)

Gina so happy to hear your angel came through your minion breakfast. Good things happen to good people,so I see many good things coming your way. Just from the little I've gotten to know you on the boards  

Ok corny over I really am excited to hear about this trip you have so many great things lined up It will be the best one yet! Can't wait to live vicariously through you until I can afford to get across the country to Florida.  Now with HP at Universal Hollywood,all the other extras you do will have to keep convincing me


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> Happy Easter!  I am so excited that you were blessed with a Universal Character breakfast!!  That was so sweet of someone!  It just seems like an Epic trip keeps getting....Epic-er.
> 
> In our monthly budget, I only allow small amount for clothes and such, but have a much bigger vacation budget! The dryer made me think of that.  We are using the same set as when we first moved in to our house about 10 years ago.  I think they are from the early '90s.  They still work, but we have had to CPR them a few times.  I refuse to buy a new set until they completely fall apart!  But when it comes to upgrading to "even more space" on Jetblue, I don't bat an eye
> 
> I don't agree with the new undies!  I like to use ones I know will stay put!
> 
> Tomorrow we will be in the 20s also!



LOL, we all have to have priorities, my friend.  Anyone who has had the pleasure of sitting in those Even More Space seats knows that they are well worth doing CPR on an elderly dryer as long as there's still a breath of life in it to be revived!! 

You are right on the Epic-ity (epic-ness?) of this trip:  what started out as a fairly basic, _being-super-careful-because-of-our-dreadful-Canadian-dollar_ vacation has evolved into a trip of a lifetime.  We are all so humbled and grateful for all the little extras that have been bestowed on us.  I am super excited for Sunshine in particular:  we are posied to give her some memories that she will carry with her forever!   Orlando captured our hearts many, many years ago, and I am hoping that it also becomes somewhere she loves as much as we do.

Happy dance for hitting the 20's!    I love this part of the countdown, don't you?



Monykalyn said:


> Happy Easter! Sounds like a nice quiet and reflective day for you Gina. The Character breakfast sounds like a blast.
> 
> Ummmm-I have this set-bought 12 years ago when the hand-me-downs (they lasted through college and early marriage years!) finally quit working without some fiddling every load (or at least it felt like that).  I STILL love them but front loaders aren't for everyone. The door to the front loader washer needs to be left open until seals dry (no biggie for me as it is separate laundry room). I also use washing soda every few loads to keep it clean. When we bought the set many moons ago the red color was on sale and it would have cost us a couple hundred more for white.



It really was a nice day :  quiet, but spent with my favourite people (even if for just short times).   It was a beautiful day to visit the cemetery, and I know it brought both Mom and I both alot of peace to spend some time at my Dad's grave.  We ladies enjoyed a nice lunch out, I took a long and relaxing walk around the neighbourhood after dinner since the weather was so pleasant, and Jake and I have topped off the evening with a little March Madness (he's celebrating Syracuse's victory over Virginia).  Tomorrow we all enjoy a day off together (woohoo!), Sunshine comes back from Kitchener, and we will join my bro and his family at my mom's for an Easter feast.

Steve is currently finishing us his very last midnight shift.  We will be celebrating when 7 am tomorrow morning rolls around!! 

I may go tomorrow morning and check out some laundry pairs at Leons and The Brick, just to see what's available if my dryer does indeed need to be retired in the near future.   Thanks for the good info on the front loaders, they are definitely good considerations to keep in mind before I shop.  Colour is not important to me at all (my laundry room is in the basement, and fully separated from the recreation room so no one ever sees them but me) but I gotta say, red would be awfully snazzy!  



dixonsontour said:


> We only have the front loader sort here in Uk. I like the top loader sort they have in America, they are so much quicker than ours. Think I used the laundry room 3 or 4 times at Cabana bay.



Top loaders are (generally) less expensive than the front loading models, but energy efficiency is a consideration too. 

I had no idea that top loading machines were a north american thing!  How interesting!!



pepperandchips said:


> Us too... I have a direct deposit that goes to my Chase checking account tied to that Chase Disney debit card. I put all my "extra" there. Sometimes have to dip into it for other emergencies, but it's much easier to save for Disney trips if I never see it in my regular checking account.
> 
> Hope the squeak is an easy fix, Gina, so that you can use that money for your October trip instead of appliances!



Thankfully, all the big stuff for our October trip is fully booked and paid.  Flights, accommodations for both weeks, and Discovery Cove are all taken care of, as is our admission to SeaWorld & Aquatica with our annual passes.  Some of our dining is also covered already as well......so we can go bare bones from here if its ever necessary.  We have full kitchens at both resorts so we can cook in to save some $$ if the budget needs trimming.   While we hope to add an MNSSHP and a couple of small things to the plans, if we don't.....we will still have an awesome trip with what is already purchased  .

I was just joking with Steve last night......remember his little salary increase that he will receive with his new position?  I teased him that it would be allocated to new laundry appliances, and he promptly rolled his eyes in my direction .



Ritchielace said:


> Happy Easter everyone! ( insert needed rabbit emoji here)
> 
> Gina so happy to hear your angel came through your minion breakfast. Good things happen to good people,so I see many good things coming your way. Just from the little I've gotten to know you on the boards
> 
> Ok corny over I really am excited to hear about this trip you have so many great things lined up It will be the best one yet! Can't wait to live vicariously through you until I can afford to get across the country to Florida.  Now with HP at Universal Hollywood,all the other extras you do will have to keep convincing me



Aw, thank you Ritchielace  .  We have been so, so blessed (well beyond anything we deserve) and are unbelievably appreciative.  We have all had a lot of fun finding little ways to pay forward that kindness:  good deeds have a way of multiplying once someone takes the initiative to get them started.  We certainly have no way equalled the generosity that's been bestowed on us thus far, but its a start .  

While you are yearning to get back to Orlando, and we are dreaming of someday visiting all the great attractions on the West Coast.  I would love to check out Disneyland, California Adventure, Universal Studios Hollywood, Knotts Berry Farm, and the west coast beaches!!  Its definitely on our travel bucket list, and a trip we hope to make sooner rather than later .   Time for more lottery tickets, maybe?  LOL!


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> LOL, thank you my friend, you have made me feel so much better!!   (and a tiny bit less weird.....but yet, I'm totally at peace with my oddities nonetheless .  I like to think its part of my charm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen those red laundry appliances (is yours an LG brand?) and I LOVE THEM!  So fashionable!
> 
> LOL, now you're making me yearn for a sparkly new front loading set after all  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how it actually came about, but we've been doing it since our very first Disney trip in 2009.  10 Florida vacations (and few non-Florida ones) later, and it seems inconceivable not to be sitting on the plane wearing new undies and socks .   Which reminds me, I'd better see if Sunshine needs a few new underthings too....I wouldn't want her to feel left out of our bizarre traditions .



It is the LG washer. It takes some getting used to. It is a little more high maintenance than I'm used to. You have to leave the door open to dry, something my OCD does not like. You have to empty water and drain a water line. And if you don't have the pedestal for it, it's a pain on your back to take clothes out. But it does s good job washing.


----------



## Callie

So Glad I found your PTR. I kept looking and looking on the Orlando forum.
Sounds like you have a ton planned!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> It is the LG washer. It takes some getting used to. It is a little more high maintenance than I'm used to. You have to leave the door open to dry, something my OCD does not like. You have to empty water and drain a water line. And if you don't have the pedestal for it, it's a pain on your back to take clothes out. But it does s good job washing.



I am off to the furniture store right now....wish me luck!



Callie said:


> So Glad I found your PTR. I kept looking and looking on the Orlando forum.
> Sounds like you have a ton planned!



Hi ya Callie!  Glad you found us .

I don't suppose you are the same Callie who just sent me a friend request yesterday on Facebook?  I am still trying to narrow down who that might be!  If it's you, I will hit the "add" button .

Definitely lots planned for this trip.....in fact, I should post our updated itinerary since several things have changed since this thread was started six weeks ago!!  Sounds like a good project for when I am trying to recuperate from our Easter indulgences later tonight!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Speaking of Facebook, if any of my Dis friends want to also be Facebook friends, feel free to PM me for my last name (if you haven't already figured it out) and you can send me a friend request.  I tend to post there a little more often than here on the Disboards while we are actually on vacation, so if you want more frequent updates and photos while we are away, Facebook is your best way to get 'em  .


----------



## Callie

Yup that was me! I should have sent you a message first!
I've always loved your trip reports. I don't post often in them as I'm more of a lurker. Whoops


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Callie said:


> Yup that was me! I should have sent you a message first!
> I've always loved your trip reports. I don't post often in them as I'm more of a lurker. Whoops



LOL, no worries!   I just added you .


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have started to pick up some of the travel "essentials" ... new undies for everyone (sorry if thats too much information ), new socks, etc.  I don't know why, but nothing says vacation like all new undergarments .   Please tell me someone else out there does the same thing.


I do exactly the opposite.  Some of those coasters at Universal are enough to scare the manure out of you.  Literally.  Who wants to be wearing fresh whities when that happens?. <jk!>


----------



## bankr63

Ritchielace said:


> Happy Easter everyone! ( insert needed rabbit emoji here)


Okay: 



Happy Easter to everyone too!  It makes for a very quiet productive day at the office, I must say!  Most of my client agencies are closed for the day, so I get more time to focus on getting things done!

Over the weekend I ran the numbers from our recent trip, and was very happy with some of the results.  Will probably post them here later.  With gas running an average of about US$0.45 a litre (about C$0.60) running my big beast was stupid cheap!  For the American readers, our gas here is currently running about US$2.90/gallon.


----------



## mandas08

I havent posted forever, life has been crazy with selling our home,celebrating lo's first bday,spending 2 weeks in Florida and then puting everything in storage and moving into inlaws all within the same month..it was crazy! But we already had our trip planned so we went for it and had a great time. A HUGE thank you for your trip reports, having all that going on at the same time was extremely stressful and busy with 2 kiddos under 5, but every night I would reward myself with reading a bit of your trip reports and icecream. I hope to jump in more now that things are almost back to normal. Hurry up April 5th!!! I want our own home again!!  Thanks for the twistee treat recommendation, we went there twice and ordered larges the first time...oops lol. Wanted to let you know all 2016 Entertainment  books are on sale for $14 shipped. Not sure if or how many of your dining plans are included in it,but thought I'd pass the deal on to ya


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Who wants to be wearing fresh whities when that happens?


So now we know what bankr63 wears.  I think that falls into the TMI category.


----------



## pigletto

Gina, I think one of the first things we bonded over back in the August planning group days was the fact that we both were headed out to buy everyone new socks and underwear for our trips. It's pretty much a tradition in this house too!
I'm curious to see if you ended up with a new laundry pair today! Dh and I saw a Samsung at Costco about a month ago that I didn't realize at the time was a stupidly good price ($300 more anywhere else). It's not on their website but I am going to make the trip that way this week (45 minutes away) to see if they still have any by chance. If not, we'll be looking this week. 

Sounds like you had a lovely Easter weekend. With it almost over, all that is left is waiting until trip time!!!
It's going to go pretty fast. Every weekend is booked from now until then with something or another. Only 32 days to go for us. I start booking fast passes on Thursday!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

I just sent you a friend request on FB!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Happy Easter!
Yay for the Universal breakfast! It's very cute.
This is going to be such a great trip 
P.S. I love the talk about the new underoos. So funny.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> I do exactly the opposite.  Some of those coasters at Universal are enough to scare the manure out of you.  Literally.  Who wants to be wearing fresh whities when that happens?. <jk!>



Who said ours were white?   


bankr63 said:


> Okay:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone too!  It makes for a very quiet productive day at the office, I must say!  Most of my client agencies are closed for the day, so I get more time to focus on getting things done!
> 
> Over the weekend I ran the numbers from our recent trip, and was very happy with some of the results.  Will probably post them here later.  With gas running an average of about US$0.45 a litre (about C$0.60) running my big beast was stupid cheap!  For the American readers, our gas here is currently running about US$2.90/gallon.



Ooohhh.....very excited about the gas prices!!  Its going to be a cheap 10 days of driving in the south!

I've gotta say, I think your booty-shaking bunny is the cutest thing I've seen on the Dis in a while.  Is there some sort of emoji upgrade that I'm missing??  



mandas08 said:


> I havent posted forever, life has been crazy with selling our home,celebrating lo's first bday,spending 2 weeks in Florida and then puting everything in storage and moving into inlaws all within the same month..it was crazy! But we already had our trip planned so we went for it and had a great time. A HUGE thank you for your trip reports, having all that going on at the same time was extremely stressful and busy with 2 kiddos under 5, but every night I would reward myself with reading a bit of your trip reports and icecream. I hope to jump in more now that things are almost back to normal. Hurry up April 5th!!! I want our own home again!!  Thanks for the twistee treat recommendation, we went there twice and ordered larges the first time...oops lol. Wanted to let you know all 2016 Entertainment  books are on sale for $14 shipped. Not sure if or how many of your dining plans are included in it,but thought I'd pass the deal on to ya



I'm glad your back, and even happier that you slipped in a fun vacation between the chaos of life!  Isn't Twistee Treat just THE BEST?    The boys literally have Sunshine chomping at the bit to have her first Twistee Treat experience....ice cream is her favourite, and theirs is just sooooo good!  I am thrilled you enjoyed it as much as we do.

Thanks for the heads up on the Entertainment Book.  I think we will probably take a pass on it this year.....it seems to be getting less relevant for us with each new edition....but perhaps that little tidbit of info will be helpful to someone else who is reading along.  Depending on your specific vacation plans, they can definitely end up being a good value purchase!



dancin Disney style said:


> So now we know what bankr63 wears.  I think that falls into the TMI category.










pigletto said:


> Gina, I think one of the first things we bonded over back in the August planning group days was the fact that we both were headed out to buy everyone new socks and underwear for our trips. It's pretty much a tradition in this house too!
> I'm curious to see if you ended up with a new laundry pair today! Dh and I saw a Samsung at Costco about a month ago that I didn't realize at the time was a stupidly good price ($300 more anywhere else). It's not on their website but I am going to make the trip that way this week (45 minutes away) to see if they still have any by chance. If not, we'll be looking this week.
> 
> Sounds like you had a lovely Easter weekend. With it almost over, all that is left is waiting until trip time!!!
> It's going to go pretty fast. Every weekend is booked from now until then with something or another. Only 32 days to go for us. I start booking fast passes on Thursday!



Nothing purchased today (though I did go and looked at several sets), and the repair guy is scheduled to drop by tomorrow.   Assuming its the belt that's the culprit (which is squeaking away downstairs as we speak), the part will be $24.99 and he said he would discount his service call to $40 since he was just here a few weeks ago.  We decided, with a potential $65 fix, we'd give the repair route one more try before dropping $1000+ on new fixtures.  It's worth a shot.....and if we're back in this same situation in another 3 weeks, its straight to the Brick for us!!

We don't have a Costco anywhere close to here, either.....its an hour to Kingston or an hour or better to Peterborough.  I will keep my fingers crossed that you are able to snag a good deal on the Samsung set you saw a while back!!



jennasmommyinMS said:


> I just sent you a friend request on FB!



Fantastic!  I accepted it earlier tonight!  



ArwenMarie said:


> Happy Easter!
> Yay for the Universal breakfast! It's very cute.
> This is going to be such a great trip
> P.S. I love the talk about the new underoos. So funny.



@bankr63 and @dancin Disney style are finally back.....and I have to admit, I missed their amusing contributions while they were in Orlando.  It's nice to have them home and shocking us once again .

We have one more tiny adjustment to the plans that I will make in the morning.....then I think we are finally all set!    So excited about every single thing on the itinerary!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dear little Sunshine returned from Kitchener this afternoon in time for her to enjoy my family's Easter feast, and she came bearing these:






God love this girl, she also brought a matching bouquet for my Mom.

She gave me the biggest hug, and told me how appreciative she was of all the things we do for her.  

Totally off topic as far as trip reporting goes, but it was such a sweet gesture from this young lady, I thought it was worthy of a share .


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Dear little Sunshine returned from Kitchener this afternoon in time for her to enjoy my family's Easter feast, and she came bearing these:
> 
> God love this girl, she also brought a matching bouquet for my Mom.
> 
> She gave me the biggest hug, and told me how appreciative she was of all the things we do for her.
> 
> Totally off topic as far as trip reporting goes, but it was such a sweet gesture from this young lady, I thought it was worthy of a share .



Sunshine is SO sweet! That is wonderful she even thought of your mom!!!

I am off to stalk you on FB now so I can keep up with you when you go on your trip... If you see a friend request from a Melinda who looks suspiciously like a blonde chick that was photographed in California Grill with a bearded man you will know who I am


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Who said ours were white?



Three things come to mind....
1. black with red hearts
2. I knew I called you G for a reason
3. I don't know but 3 things sound better than 2


----------



## sk8jdgca

I do the new underwear, new socks too for trips. It just seems like a good time to buy them!


----------



## pigletto

Gina, Sunshine sounds like a lovely and thoughtful girl!  I bet she is going to love and appreciate this trip so much!

This morning I woke up and it's official.. I am in that "wiggle with excitement" place.  
I want to start packing, I want to put on my flip flops, I want to go wait at the airport, I want to feel the Florida sunshine!!!!

This is going to be a looonnnnggggg month. There's no reigning it in from this place. The countdown is on!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> This morning I woke up and it's official.. I am in that "wiggle with excitement" place.
> I want to start packing, I want to put on my flip flops, I want to go wait at the airport, I want to feel the Florida sunshine!!!!
> 
> This is going to be a looonnnnggggg month. There's no reigning it in from this place. The countdown is on!


And rubbing it in is loads of fun


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> Sunshine is SO sweet! That is wonderful she even thought of your mom!!!
> 
> I am off to stalk you on FB now so I can keep up with you when you go on your trip... If you see a friend request from a Melinda who looks suspiciously like a blonde chick that was photographed in California Grill with a bearded man you will know who I am



Yay!!  I am always up for more Facebook friends .

It didn't surprise me at all that Sunshine also brought a bouquet of flowers for my mom....she is just that kind of a sweet and thoughtful soul.   One of the many things that I love about her.  I gave her a big hug when she left at the end of the evening, and whispered to her that it made my heart smile to see her be so kind to my mom.  She just grinned broadly and said...._*I love Nanny too, you know.  *_



dancin Disney style said:


> Three things come to mind....
> 1. black with red hearts
> 2. I knew I called you G for a reason
> 3. I don't know but 3 things sound better than 2



You almost got it.  Its red with black hearts .



pigletto said:


> Gina, Sunshine sounds like a lovely and thoughtful girl!  I bet she is going to love and appreciate this trip so much!
> This morning I woke up and it's official.. I am in that "wiggle with excitement" place.
> I want to start packing, I want to put on my flip flops, I want to go wait at the airport, I want to feel the Florida sunshine!!!!
> This is going to be a looonnnnggggg month. There's no reigning it in from this place. The countdown is on!



Man, do I hear you on the excitement part!  I was thinking this morning....probably a bad sign that I'm starting to get antsy and fidgity at work when there's still the better part of 4 weeks to go.  It doesn't help that its freakishly cold here this morning....only on the freezing mark!!!

I need to be warm.  4 weeks is too long, LOL!

Hopefully time will pass more swiftly than either of us are expecting.  Always ironic, though, of how slow the last couple of weeks seem to go but then how FAST the vacation days pass!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Surprise, surprise it finally uploaded. 

So now it's official. There was a live meet and greet of 2 Disney princesses. 
@pattyw Remember without a pic it never happened.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*25 days* and counting .

I made the final adjustment to the plans this morning, so I now consider things "complete" .   We decided over the weekend to cancel the all-day dining passes that we had pre-purchased for our second day at SeaWorld (we still kept the ones for our other SeaWorld day intact) and opted instead to book Dine With Shamu.  This will be our last full day of vacation and is on the same day as our Behind The Scenes Tour.....so we will end off this Epic Adventure with a real bang, God willing.   Since the kids may not be back to Orlando for quite a while (depending on where their young adult lives happen to lead them from here), and there are so many changes coming down the pipes at the SeaWorld parks (some we already know of and more, we suspect, to come) we wanted to give them this experience while we still can.  Poor Sunshine almost cried with excitement when she heard of the proposed change:  Dine With Shamu was the one thing at SeaWorld that she had desperately wanted to do when she traveled to Orlando three years ago with her family, but it didn't get worked into their plans.  Jake and I had talked about it quite a bit on Sunday afternoon when the two of us enjoyed some rare quality mom-and-son time together, and then we pitched the idea to Steve on our way to Mom's yesterday afternoon.  Let's just say it didn't take much "pitching".....our trio LOVED this meal on our Christmas 2012 trip, and have always been wanting a chance to do repeat the experience.  Needless to say, Steve was thrilled with the idea and the decision was officially made.   With our AP discount, Dine with Shamu actually came out $20 cheaper than our all day dining passes, so we will use that savings to apply to lunch at SeaWorld's new Pretzel Kitchen (a location which has been firmly on Jake's wish list but isn't included on the all-day dining plan).   I called this morning and a wonderful SW customer service rep helped me make the switcheroo.....super easy!

A revised itinerary is definitely in order, so I will try and get that posted by the end of the day.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Surprise, surprise it finally uploaded.
> 
> So now it's official. There was a live meet and greet of 2 Disney princesses.
> @pattyw View attachment 158931Remember without a pic it never happened.



Fantastic!!!!   I love it!

@pigletto ... you sure you don't want to meet up at the Tacky Tiki Bar before we go home?   We can't let @dancin Disney style and @pattyw out-do us .  They serve some mighty fine beverages in monkey faced coconuts .


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> So now we know what bankr63 wears.  I think that falls into the TMI category.





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Who said ours were white?



Well, mine are white with brown racing strips after riding Dragon Challenge.  






Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ooohhh.....very excited about the gas prices!!  Its going to be a cheap 10 days of driving in the south!



My C$70 fill ups were running US$35ish down there!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I've gotta say, I think your booty-shaking bunny is the cutest thing I've seen on the Dis in a while.  Is there some sort of emoji upgrade that I'm missing??



You don't want me shaking my booty after that underoos comment.

I am almost fearful to give you this site Gina.  Your posts may never be the same.  Don't tell anybody,   but the secret site is http://www.freesmileys.org/ Find the smiley you want and just cut and paste the forum code into your message.  It used to have a search function that seems to have disappeared, but it can be hours of fun browsing through them.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @bankr63 and @dancin Disney style are finally back.....and I have to admit, I missed their amusing contributions while they were in Orlando.  It's nice to have them home and shocking us once again .



I don't know about DDS but there are people in Orlando still laughing at my amusing contributions while I was there.  Except the person who rode Dragon Challenge after me.  No. Laughing. There...



sk8jdgca said:


> I do the new underwear, new socks too for trips. It just seems like a good time to buy them!



I have to admit I read too quickly sometimes.  I processed this as "I do not wear underwear"  

Talk about TMI.  Then I went back and read more carefully.


----------



## pepperandchips

bankr63 said:


> I am almost fearful to give you this site Gina. Your posts may never be the same. Don't tell anybody,  but the secret site is http://www.freesmileys.org/ Find the smiley you want and just cut and paste the forum code into your message. It used to have a search function that seems to have disappeared, but it can be hours of fun browsing through them.



@bankr63 has created a new monster


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Fantastic!!!!   I love it!
> 
> @pigletto ... you sure you don't want to meet up at the Tacky Tiki Bar before we go home?   We can't let @dancin Disney style and @pattyw out-do us .  They serve some mighty fine beverages in monkey faced coconuts .


Hey now....I want monkey nut drinks too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> I don't know about DDS but there are people in Orlando still laughing at my amusing contributions while I was there.  Except the person who rode Dragon Challenge after me.  No. Laughing. There...



I was very well behaved while in the great state of Walt Disney World.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Finally got all caught up.  Apparently, I hadn't read any of your updates since March 9. 
Congrats to Steve on his new job!  Shift work isn't so bad if it's always the same shift but to switch between days and nights is a nightmare!  I worked overnights in my twenties and couldn't even hack it then.  There's no way I'd be able to do it now a days.

About Shamu, I think you summed up my thoughts on that whole situation too.  Although, I was sort of wondering if the breeding has more to do with not having a wide enough gene pool to pick from.  I'm thinking about doing Dine with Shamu on our September trip.  Duncan LOVES Orcas!

I'm glad you scheduled the dolphin tour.  We did one years ago on a sail boat and loved it.

Dryers, UGH!  We just had to get a new one last week.  Ours broke after being moved for new flooring.  Now my washer and dryer don't match.  I bet we'll end up with a new washer before the end of the year. 

It sounds like Sunshine would be a great daughter in law some day!


----------



## dsmom

dancin Disney style said:


> Three things come to mind....
> 1. black with red hearts
> 2. I knew I called you G for a reason
> 3. I don't know but 3 things sound better than 2



I was thinking minions undies myself.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Well, mine are white with brown racing strips after riding Dragon Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> My C$70 fill ups were running US$35ish down there!
> 
> You don't want me shaking my booty after that underoos comment.
> 
> I am almost fearful to give you this site Gina.  Your posts may never be the same.  Don't tell anybody,   but the secret site is http://www.freesmileys.org/ Find the smiley you want and just cut and paste the forum code into your message.  It used to have a search function that seems to have disappeared, but it can be hours of fun browsing through them.
> 
> I don't know about DDS but there are people in Orlando still laughing at my amusing contributions while I was there.  Except the person who rode Dragon Challenge after me.  No. Laughing. There...
> I have to admit I read too quickly sometimes.  I processed this as "I do not wear underwear"
> 
> Talk about TMI.  Then I went back and read more carefully.



LOL, what has happened to this thread? 

Considering all the panties chatter lately, I can't help but share this....






Thank you so much for sharing your secret smiley site......I must admit, I've just spent way too much time perusing the wonderful selection there.  Stay tuned for more new emojis coming soon to this trip report (you know I won't be able to help myself!) 

. 




pepperandchips said:


> @bankr63 has created a new monster



So far, I haven't found any minion smileys though 

 .  I'm a little gutted.



dancin Disney style said:


> Hey now....I want monkey nut drinks too.







_(its not too late to plan a last-minute, super-spontaneous, early Spring trip.....just sayin')_



dancin Disney style said:


> I was very well behaved while in the great state of Walt Disney World.









chicagoshannon said:


> Finally got all caught up.  Apparently, I hadn't read any of your updates since March 9.
> Congrats to Steve on his new job!  Shift work isn't so bad if it's always the same shift but to switch between days and nights is a nightmare!  I worked overnights in my twenties and couldn't even hack it then.  There's no way I'd be able to do it now a days.
> 
> About Shamu, I think you summed up my thoughts on that whole situation too.  Although, I was sort of wondering if the breeding has more to do with not having a wide enough gene pool to pick from.  I'm thinking about doing Dine with Shamu on our September trip.  Duncan LOVES Orcas!
> 
> I'm glad you scheduled the dolphin tour.  We did one years ago on a sail boat and loved it.
> 
> Dryers, UGH!  We just had to get a new one last week.  Ours broke after being moved for new flooring.  Now my washer and dryer don't match.  I bet we'll end up with a new washer before the end of the year.
> 
> It sounds like Sunshine would be a great daughter in law some day!



Thanks Shannon  .  Glad to have you back.....you were missed!!   I loved your trip report entries and all your photos.....I hope there's a few more of those coming up sometime soon .

Great news on our dryer....the technician was here earlier, and thinks he found the problem.  If he's right, all it cost me was a $40 service call (discounted down from his $65 normal charge since he was just here a few weeks back).  It didn't need a new belt after all, apparently.  Keep your fingers crossed and ssay a little prayer that the old girl has been revived once again!



dsmom said:


> I was thinking minions undies myself.



Girl, if they came in my size, I'd seriously buy a different pair for every day of the week 

 .


----------



## pigletto

I've been creeping through your Oct 2015 trip report the last little while, getting info for HHN and our Oct Universal trip. Between that research and flipping back into Disney planning mode and our upcoming fastpass booking days and figuring out plans with family that we are travelling with.. well my head is spinning and it's been one heck of a trip planning day. This is with all of the usual real life craziness rolled in. I need a vacation! (or two!).

Glad your dryer was a quick fix! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! And I like your Dine With Shamu change. I can't wait to see what Sunshine thinks of it .

ETA) Oh and a meet up isn't out of the question at all. It's just that with 9 of us going the itinerary might be a little inflexible but I would be willing to try!


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> I was very well behaved while in the great state of Walt Disney World.



I can vouch for @dancin Disney style! Our Dismeet was G-rated all the way (could have been because our kids were there at the time- next time we ditch the kids @dancin' and hit the pool bar?)


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> After a couple of hectic work days (one of the bosses is heading to Myrtle Beach for two weeks in the near future, so the push is on to get everything done ahead so he can relax without thinking about the office), its high time for a trip planning update.  Today is exciting because we've finally hit "the 20's"!
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest.....and most exciting......news on the trip planning front is that one of the angels in our lives has surprised us with the Superstar Character Breakfast on our third Universal park day (Friday, April 29th).  Yes, the infinite blessings that have been bestowed on us for this vacation have continued yet again, and my heart is so full of gratitude for the kindness and generosity that we have been shown .   We all have been working very hard to pay forward this unbelievable thoughtfulness in our everyday lives, but even I have to admit at this stage that I can't imagine we will EVER be able to repay this level of generosity.  We are truly touched and humbled beyond measure, and I can only hope the person who has made this possible for us truly can feel how appreciative we all are.
> 
> Knowing that you all are well aware of how much I love the minions, I know you will all appreciate my excitement for this event.  I could hardly sleep the night we got the news .  Yes, I freely admit that I am 42 going on 5.
> 
> I might be too excited that day to even eat!!!
> 
> With that most recent add-on now booked and on the itinerary, getting matching Minion shirts for that park day is an absolute MUST.  A good friend and fellow Diser was awesome in pointing us in the direction of Kmart for shirts (even ones in Big & Tall sizes to fit my big Steve!), and as an added bonus....they are all on half price right now!  Sunshine and I picked out which ones we wanted to order for everyone (the guys didn't care , I can imagine that shocks you all!) so I will put that through tomorrow since its the last day for the sale pricing.  I had called the Buffalo Kmart to see if they would hold the order for us until April 23rd if we do the ship-to-store option (versus shipping it to our park and fly hotel), but they said they would only keep it 7 days before sending the items back to the warehouse.  So, shipping to the Days Hotel it will be, and I will just have to show them my appreciation for their patience in keeping it for us for such a long stretch once we arrived.  Perhaps I will bring them some coffee and donuts to enjoy, unless I can come up with a better thank-you plan between now and then.  Each shirt will only be $9.99 each, so if Jake decides he wants to relegate his to a pyjama top after the trip, there's no big loss.
> 
> Sunshine and I need a couple of new pairs of sunglasses for the trip, and thanks to @pepperandchips , we discovered some really fun ones (for such a crazy low price....and on sale this week to boot!) at gojane.com .  Placing that order is on my to-do list for the weekend as well.  Its been so dreary and grey here all winter, good sunglasses for that Florida sunshine are essential  .  Jake has his Oakleys and Steve just bought a new pair a month or so ago, so both the guys are well prepared in that area already.
> 
> My clothes dryer (which you may remember gave me grief a couple of weeks ago and required a repair) continues to give me some grief.   A rather annoying squeak has returned that can't seem to be remedied despite Steve's best efforts.  I am trying to determine now if I should fix it a second time or consider just buying a new one.  I hate to have to purchase a whole new unit right before our trip yet I am struggling with the good sense in dumping more money into the old girl if she just isn't fixable.  I am trying not to sweat the small stuff, though.....its just a dryer.
> 
> Especially after this week's snow and ice storm, I must admit I can't WAIT for the warm breezes, bright sun, and lush greenery of Orlando.  While the next 29 days are sure to pass by pretty quickly, they cannot pass by soon enough for me!!
> 
> I hope you are all set to enjoy a blessed Easter weekend with family and loved ones.  Its a quiet one here (Jake works day shift at the residential facility ttoday, Saturday and Sunday, while Steve works his last three night shifts all three days) but we will mark the holiday on Monday with a grand feast at my Mom's.  My brother and his crew will be there too, so it should be a loud but fun time for all.
> 
> So far, I have managed to keep all chocolate and treats completely out of the house, though the temptation to indulge in some Easter goodies has been a real killer for our sweet tooths!   I just picture what our Aquatica pictures will look like and that's all the motivation I need to skip the sugar and head to aqua fit.  Nothing like envisioning swimsuit photos to keep the willpower firmly in place!



Ahhh what a special treat from the vacation fairies! You guys were already going to have an amazing time but this is like the cherry on top!!! I can't wait to read all about your trip!!! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Speaking of Facebook, if any of my Dis friends want to also be Facebook friends, feel free to PM me for my last name (if you haven't already figured it out) and you can send me a friend request.  I tend to post there a little more often than here on the Disboards while we are actually on vacation, so if you want more frequent updates and photos while we are away, Facebook is your best way to get 'em  .



Gonna do! You're pretty awesome so I can imagine live updates/pics being even better!

PS: Did you see they did away with the Simpsons Couch Photo Op?? BOOO!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> I can vouch for @dancin Disney style! Our Dismeet was G-rated all the way (could have been because our kids were there at the time- next time we ditch the kids @dancin' and hit the pool bar?)


Are you sure you only want $20 for corroborating my story?  Kids or no kids we hit the pool bar.  I was voted 'Drinking Captain' by my DD's dance team for my ninja like skills at afternoon cocktails.  It took them a while to realize what was in my Mickey travel mug.

Curious to know if you would stay at POP again?  I don't think I will, although, if we went in March again we might have to. The All stars are full of teams and marching bands at that time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> I am almost fearful to give you this site Gina.  Your posts may never be the same.  Don't tell anybody,   but the secret site is http://www.freesmileys.org/ Find the smiley you want and just cut and paste the forum code into your message.  It used to have a search function that seems to have disappeared, but it can be hours of fun browsing through them.



There's R rated smilieys. Would I get kicked off the Dis for using one?


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Are you sure you only want $20 for corroborating my story? Kids or no kids we hit the pool bar. I was voted 'Drinking Captain' by my DD's dance team for my ninja like skills at afternoon cocktails. It took them a while to realize what was in my Mickey travel mug.
> 
> Curious to know if you would stay at POP again? I don't think I will, although, if we went in March again we might have to. The All stars are full of teams and marching bands at that time.




- don't anyone believe that I was paid off!  

The pool bar it is! I'm no competition for your title but have been known to fill our Mickey mugs with wine!

As far as POP, because we love to be onsite due to saving on car rental, using ME,etc. we had to find a cost effective solution as the kids became adults and cramming four adults into a Moderate resort was getting tight.  Two rooms at POP gives us four real beds and two bathrooms which makes us all happy.  We still stay at moderates in one room for short stays, but POP it is for longer stays.  We've never had a problem there(love one bus line and no other stops)- and prefer it over AllStars for the reason you stated- more groups stay at All Stars.

And we'll definitely be there next March- my kids have the same week off for their college spring break!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I've been creeping through your Oct 2015 trip report the last little while, getting info for HHN and our Oct Universal trip. Between that research and flipping back into Disney planning mode and our upcoming fastpass booking days and figuring out plans with family that we are travelling with.. well my head is spinning and it's been one heck of a trip planning day. This is with all of the usual real life craziness rolled in. I need a vacation! (or two!).
> 
> Glad your dryer was a quick fix! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! And I like your Dine With Shamu change. I can't wait to see what Sunshine thinks of it .
> 
> ETA) Oh and a meet up isn't out of the question at all. It's just that with 9 of us going the itinerary might be a little inflexible but I would be willing to try!



We will have to exchange cell numbers before I leave, so that we can text if the opportunity for a late night beverage around the fire pit presents itself.  If it works out, fantastic!!  If it doesn't, we'll just have to take a rain cheque .

I hear you on the craziness of planning two trips at once!  We had that manic stage a couple of weeks back as we were trying to establish some sort of plan for our two weeks in the autumn, and I must say it felt very calming to have the accommodations covered and a basic outline of our activities established.



pattyw said:


> I can vouch for @dancin Disney style! Our Dismeet was G-rated all the way (could have been because our kids were there at the time- next time we ditch the kids @dancin' and hit the pool bar?)



You must have had a very calming effect on our colourful friend!  So tell us....is she as amusing in person as she is here on the boards?



RocketCityMama said:


> Ahhh what a special treat from the vacation fairies! You guys were already going to have an amazing time but this is like the cherry on top!!! I can't wait to read all about your trip!!!
> 
> Gonna do! You're pretty awesome so I can imagine live updates/pics being even better!
> 
> PS: Did you see they did away with the Simpsons Couch Photo Op?? BOOO!



Noooooo.......say it isn't so!!!!     When did the couch photos get the axe?  Was it announced somewhere and I missed it?  Jake (being the Simpsons fan that he is) was actually looking forward to those goofy family pictures!

I sent off a Facebook request to you earlier today, hopefully you received it .  It's always great to have more friends! 



dancin Disney style said:


> There's R rated smilieys. Would I get kicked off the Dis for using one?



I wouldn't know.  I'm a good girl .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> - don't anyone believe that I was paid off!



We knew she was stretching the story when she noted the $20 silence fee.  I can only imagine it would take a MUCH higher price for anyone to keep mum about the antics she's capable of .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

The updated itinerary:


*Saturday, April 23rd – To Buffalo!*

·  This is Sunshine’s birthday, so we invited her parents to join us for dinner at Chili’s (her favourite) to celebrate her special event.  We will give the house a thorough cleaning in the morning, then leave home by early afternoon to begin the 4 hour commute.  We are overnight at the Days Hotel, with pool and hot tub time to pass the evening (unless the kids somehow convince us to tour the Walden Galleria….I can see that happening). 


*Sunday, April 24th – Arrival day.*

·  We’re up and at ‘em bright and early for our 8 am flight.  Breakfast is provided at the Days Hotel so we’ll eat there before taking the shuttle to the airport.  Once we land, we’ll pick up the rental vehicle and by Jake’s request, we will have lunch at Friendly’s before checking in to the Vistana.  This day is pretty open, so we will fill it in with whatever we feel like….most likely some shopping and pool time (Sunshine is pretty excited to check out all the amenities at the resort).  We will have to stop at the Florida Mall at some point during this day to pick up Sunshine’s birthday cake from Carlos’ Bakery.  The kiddos want Cici’s Pizza for dinner, so we will indulge them on that too.  We are hoping to work in a round of mini golf at Congo River (with some gator feeding, too!) sometime during the course of the day.


*Monday, April 25th – either Aquatica or SeaWorld.*

·  Breakfast will be at the villa.  On whichever day we end up at Aquatica, we will rent a cabana and have lunch at the Waterstone Grill.  Dinner will be at Golden Corral.  If we select SeaWorld for this day, then we will use our all-day dining passes that I have already pre-paid and purchase Quick Queue for the rides.


*Tuesday, April 26th – Universal Studios.*

·  Breakfast will be at the villa and we will endeavour to get to the parks in time for opening (crowd levels aren’t projected to be too high, so we will hopefully avoid buying Express Passes).  We have pre-purchased the Universal Quick Service Dining Plan for the first time, so we will give that a try and see how it goes (one entrée + drink for your meal, plus one additional beverage and one snack per person).  Dinner will be at Millers Ale House on our way back to the resort.


*Wednesday, April 27th – non-park day.*

·  Everyone gets to sleep in a bit on this day.  We have our Disney character brunch at 1900 Park Fare in the late morning, then plan to enjoy some time at the outlet malls afterward.  In the evening, we will head to CityWalk for a round of mini golf at Hollywood Drive-In Golf and dinner at Margaritaville.


*Thursday, April 28th – Islands of Adventure.*

·  Again, we will try to get those kiddos up and moving so we can be at the park for opening (trying to get as much riding in before the mid-day crowds arrive…..we’re going with no Express Passes again unless necessary).   Breakfast will eaten at the villa.  Lunch will be at Confisco’s and dinner is planned for Steak & Shake after we call it a day.


*Friday, April 29th – Universal Studios.*

·  We kick off our morning with the Superstar Character Breakfast at 8:45 am.  The balance of the day will be spent hitting up our park favourites between both US & IOA. We do have priority parade viewing at the Studios as part of our character breakfast, so we will be sure to take advantage of that.  Lunch will be at Finnegan’s, and dinner will be at TGI Fridays once our feet have officially worn out.


*Saturday, April 30th – we’re off to St. Petersburg!*

·  Plans call for breakfast at Sweet Tomatoes before hitting the highway en route to St. Petersburg.  We have our dolphin cruise booked for 12 noon, then will grab a late lunch/early dinner at Ferg’s before heading to Tropicana Field to watch the Toronto Blue Jays take on the Tampa Bay Rays (game time is 6:10 pm).  We will snack at the game, but if we’re still feeling peckish afterward, we can grab some fast food along the way back to Orlando or order pizza once we’re back at the resort.


*Sunday, May 1st – either SeaWorld or Aquatica (whichever park we DIDN’T do on Monday).*

·  We check out of the Vistana today and check into the Residence Inn before heading to the parks.  If we did Aquatica on Monday, then this will be our SeaWorld day (and vice versa).  Quick Queue would be free as resort guests if this turns out to be a SeaWorld day.  We’ll rent a cabana if its Aquatica.  Steve and I will also be celebrating our anniversary….23 years!


*Monday, May 2nd – SeaWorld.*

·  Breakfast this morning will be enjoyed at the Residence Inn (they have a great hot and cold buffet), then we are off to SeaWorld!  We have our Behind the Scenes Tour at 11:15 am, and Dine With Shamu for dinner.  Lunch will be either at the new Mama’s Pretzel Kitchen (if we want to be bad) or Manta Soft Serve (if we want to be veeerrrryyyy bad!). 


*Tuesday, May 3rd – grab the tissues, we’re headed home.*

·  One last buffet breakfast at the Residence Inn, and we’re off to the airport bright and early.  We arrive back in Buffalo around 1 pm, so we will stop for lunch after we land.  If the Silo in Lewiston has opened for the season, we would like to stop there for our meal before crossing back into Canada.  Then it’s homeward bound … until October.


Somewhere in that finely-tuned itinerary, there will be evening forays to Twistee Treat and Krispy Kreme as the stomach capacity allows.  There will also be lots of evening pool and hot tub time in the after-dinner hours.


*24 days to departure!!   *


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Noooooo.......say it isn't so!!!!     When did the couch photos get the axe?  Was it announced somewhere and I missed it?  Jake (being the Simpsons fan that he is) was actually looking forward to those goofy family pictures!
> 
> I sent off a Facebook request to you earlier today, hopefully you received it .  It's always great to have more friends!
> 
> 
> .



I know! I was so sad! I read it on the OI Fb group, several people noted it was gone and now replaced with another game.  I was hoping to do it again in May so I could get some diff pictures. Ah well.  I will chalk this up to the Lucy Tribute being gone before I got to see it with another low blow to Frances.   BOOO! 

Awesome, I will check on there, just waking up this morning, being a bit of a slacker lol


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

RocketCityMama said:


> I know! I was so sad! I read it on the OI Fb group, several people noted it was gone and now replaced with another game.  I was hoping to do it again in May so I could get some diff pictures. Ah well.  I will chalk this up to the Lucy Tribute being gone before I got to see it with another low blow to Frances.   BOOO!
> 
> Awesome, I will check on there, just waking up this morning, being a bit of a slacker lol



I hope that the new Hello Kitty meet and greet is super awesome....I will need something to take the sting off this one.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh, my gosh.......take a look at what I just found on Krispy Kreme Kissimmee's Facebook page:






Chocolate chip cookie dough donuts    .  

I will take a dozen.  Just for me .... Jake, Sunshine and Steve will not be permitted to share.


----------



## tortilla24

I'm so incredibly excited for you! I think you have a really good balance of parks, food and downtime. But you all are Orlando pros so I'd expect no less


----------



## bankr63

I'm going to commit a quick 

 here.  I'm too lazy to start my own thread, but thought I would share some of the costs from our recent trip with everyone here.  We had originally planned to go elsewhere this March but the skyrocketing US$ left us with no takers for our Orlando timeshare despite it being the Ontario March break.  The dollar situation also had us decide to do this one on the cheap, so we drove down, and limited our activity a bit - 2 park days, and a day in St Augustine FL, otherwise just pool time and shopping therapy.  In general, I think we were pretty successful.  Our general cost breakdown is (all costs in US$):


$304 Fuel
$286 Hotels on road (3 nights, breakfast included at all 3)
$1000 Sheraton Vistana Resort 7 nights, maintenance fees and property taxes for 2016
$547 Dining (6 Dinners, 6 Lunches, and one breakfast, plus a bunch of snacking during our two park days)
$0.00 Park tickets - 1 MK and 1 AK day on existing 10day WPFAMNE Tickets from 4 (?) years ago.  Don't actually recall what we spent for these all that time ago...
$735 Groceries and Liquor.  Sounds like a LOT but we bring a lot of groceries home with us.  Favorite US brands that we can't get up here in Canada.  For instance I think there were 16 cases of pop (oh sorry, soda) by the end of it all (Blenheim's Ginger All and Cheerwine from the Carolinas mostly, but also some Sierra Mist and Polar Fruit Sodas).  We ate/drank maybe $200 of that while there.  I bought a case of beer for pool day beverages and still brought a half of that home with us.
$525 incidentals and souvenirs. 
Total US spend was $3350 for the trip (2 people, 9 days), of which about $1000 was not trip related (stuff we brought home).  Our average US$ exchange paid was $1.32 Canadian (range $1.341 to $1304).  Still heartily recommend the Amazon card for our Canadian travellers.  The rates tracked very closely to the Bank of Canada (no exchange fees), plus the 1% cash back that has already appeared on my statement.  Overall, I think we did a pretty good job of keeping our costs down.


----------



## tortilla24

bankr63 said:


> I'm going to commit a quick
> 
> here.  I'm too lazy to start my own thread, but thought I would share some of the costs from our recent trip with everyone here.  We had originally planned to go elsewhere this March but the skyrocketing US$ left us with no takers for our Orlando timeshare despite it being the Ontario March break.  The dollar situation also had us decide to do this one on the cheap, so we drove down, and limited our activity a bit - 2 park days, and a day in St Augustine FL, otherwise just pool time and shopping therapy.  In general, I think we were pretty successful.  Our general cost breakdown is (all costs in US$):
> 
> 
> $304 Fuel
> $286 Hotels on road (3 nights, breakfast included at all 3)
> $1000 Sheraton Vistana Resort 7 nights, maintenance fees and property taxes for 2016
> $547 Dining (6 Dinners, 6 Lunches, and one breakfast, plus a bunch of snacking during our two park days)
> $0.00 Park tickets - 1 MK and 1 AK day on existing 10day WPFAMNE Tickets from 4 (?) years ago.  Don't actually recall what we spent for these all that time ago...
> $735 Groceries and Liquor.  Sounds like a LOT but we bring a lot of groceries home with us.  Favorite US brands that we can't get up here in Canada.  For instance I think there were 16 cases of pop (oh sorry, soda) by the end of it all (Blenheim's Ginger All and Cheerwine from the Carolinas mostly, but also some Sierra Mist and Polar Fruit Sodas).  We ate/drank maybe $200 of that while there.  I bought a case of beer for pool day beverages and still brought a half of that home with us.
> $525 incidentals and souvenirs.
> Total US spend was $3350 for the trip (2 people, 9 days), of which about $1000 was not trip related (stuff we brought home).  Our average US$ exchange paid was $1.32 Canadian (range $1.341 to $1304).  Still heartily recommend the Amazon card for our Canadian travellers.  The rates tracked very closely to the Bank of Canada (no exchange fees), plus the 1% cash back that has already appeared on my statement.  Overall, I think we did a pretty good job of keeping our costs down.


This is so super helpful! I am planning something somewhat similar to your trip. Was fuel $304 roundtrip from Ontario?! If so, that's amazing! 

I have 4 people, 9 days with 3 park days and the rest at Clearwater Beach, FL. No $0 tickets but in crunching the numbers, I'm hoping to have it end up being around $2500 for 2 people.. glad to see I'm not super far off!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina! We're down to one day for our mini trip!

We will drive down in the morning, hang at Harbour Lake all afternoon, go to Escape Game, eat dinner on I-Drive somewhere or maybe Tropifongo, then back to the resort. Friday is supposed to be hot, so lots of pool time, then Disney Springs for La Nouba, Raglan Road, and browsing stores. Saturday will be even more resort time, then a leisurely drive home!

I may try to squeeze in another attraction or two...


----------



## Callie

You are making me want a Krispy Kreme! I cannot believe there an't any stores in Indianapolis, yet back home, in a smaller town, we have one.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You must have had a very calming effect on our colourful friend!  So tell us....is she as amusing in person as she is here on the boards?


----------



## Ruthie5671

I'm so excited that you can say "we leave for Florida in just a few weeks".  I'm still pouting with "we haven't even made our reservations yet since our trip isn't for 9 more months"!!!  The new itinerary looks fantastic.  And there are just no words for those donuts.  Well, maybe yummy-licious.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> I'm going to commit a quick
> 
> here.  I'm too lazy to start my own thread, but thought I would share some of the costs from our recent trip with everyone here.  We had originally planned to go elsewhere this March but the skyrocketing US$ left us with no takers for our Orlando timeshare despite it being the Ontario March break.  The dollar situation also had us decide to do this one on the cheap, so we drove down, and limited our activity a bit - 2 park days, and a day in St Augustine FL, otherwise just pool time and shopping therapy.  In general, I think we were pretty successful.  Our general cost breakdown is (all costs in US$):
> 
> 
> $304 Fuel
> $286 Hotels on road (3 nights, breakfast included at all 3)
> $1000 Sheraton Vistana Resort 7 nights, maintenance fees and property taxes for 2016
> $547 Dining (6 Dinners, 6 Lunches, and one breakfast, plus a bunch of snacking during our two park days)
> $0.00 Park tickets - 1 MK and 1 AK day on existing 10day WPFAMNE Tickets from 4 (?) years ago.  Don't actually recall what we spent for these all that time ago...
> $735 Groceries and Liquor.  Sounds like a LOT but we bring a lot of groceries home with us.  Favorite US brands that we can't get up here in Canada.  For instance I think there were 16 cases of pop (oh sorry, soda) by the end of it all (Blenheim's Ginger All and Cheerwine from the Carolinas mostly, but also some Sierra Mist and Polar Fruit Sodas).  We ate/drank maybe $200 of that while there.  I bought a case of beer for pool day beverages and still brought a half of that home with us.
> $525 incidentals and souvenirs.
> Total US spend was $3350 for the trip (2 people, 9 days), of which about $1000 was not trip related (stuff we brought home).  Our average US$ exchange paid was $1.32 Canadian (range $1.341 to $1304).  Still heartily recommend the Amazon card for our Canadian travellers.  The rates tracked very closely to the Bank of Canada (no exchange fees), plus the 1% cash back that has already appeared on my statement.  Overall, I think we did a pretty good job of keeping our costs down.


Our totally cost was around $3000 for the 2 of us 10 days.  We brought home around $500 worth of stuff that included grocery items and clothes/shoes.


----------



## Callie

I guess I'm glad I live in the US. I can't imagine being able to travel at a 40% markup.
My upcoming trip is costing the following (There is 3 of us)
Lodging - Free as my mom owns DVC
Flight - $220
Parking Split Three Ways - $15
Park Tickets - $300
Misc Expenses - Not sure yet. I have $250 in Disney Gift Cards right now that I got for free due to rewards points. 

All in all I'll be spending less than $900, if not less I hope!


----------



## pigletto

Gina your plans look fabulous! I am super jealous of your Aquatica day. I am hoping we will be able to squeeze it in to our October trip. And I do plan to bring my phone and get a U.S. plan on it for this trip so I will definitely exchange #'s with you and hope Dh and I could come over and say hi! one evening!

 As long as we are all sharing. My line in the sand for trips for four of us has always been around $5000 Canadian. It was $4000 when we first started going in 2008 but we raised it over time. With kids that aged out of child prices and all sorts of other factors, it was getting harder and harder to meet that $5000 for the four of us and travel the way I wanted. I mean sure, I could cut days off, but I didn't want to. So we changed the way we are doing things and I am happy to report that both this years trips will be under the $5000 Canadian mark (one is in October but using the winter 2017 vacation budget). On the first trip our accommodations, and one leg of our flights were very generous gifts, and one of our Disney passes was airmiles. That's the only way we stayed under $5000 this time.  The second trip I booked a ridiculously good deal for a Cabana Bay family suite and non stop  flights and a car through AirTransat for a week  ($2300 Canadian  before seat selection). So that leaves plenty for food and tickets and will still be way under the budget.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Your plans look great Gina! Can you plan my trips for me?  As usual, I'm impressed that you plan out all of your meals ahead of time. I'm so bad at that. Do you plan so in detail for other trips too, or just Orlando?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Your plans look great and busy. 

I think the Simpsons couch was gone already in February.  I didn't see it at all on our trip.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Sunshine and my daughter Jenna have the same birthday!


----------



## Monykalyn

Plans look great!!  Steak and Shake is my go-to "fast food" place if we get tired of Panera here in town. And, of course, I love Friday's JD sauce  I think the kids would like Aquatica too-reason to plan it into a trip next time.
DH bought season passes to....Silver Dollar City today. oh yay.  I do like the park and we haven't had season passes in awhile, but I get free tickets for one day in the fall from my work and it has been enough...soooo if anyone is down into SWMO anytime let me know-I think we get guest passes to SDC throughout season! And I can introduce the REAL pineapple whip (gluten, dairy free).


----------



## dancin Disney style

dancin Disney style said:


> Our totally cost was around $3000 for the 2 of us 10 days.  We brought home around $500 worth of stuff that included grocery items and clothes/shoes.


That's $3000 CAD and $500 USD


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


>



@dancin is just as innocent & charming in person as we see here!


----------



## pixieprincessmom

Haven't been to Universal in years and it looks like that's what we will be doing this summer. Could plan Disney with my eyes closed, but his is so different. Just read several of your trip reports. Wanted to say thanks for having such great info. Now to fit Discovery Cove into the budget!!

My DH finally got off of rotating shift about 3 years ago and it is wonderful to have him home (of course I felt like a single mother of 3 while they were young). Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ElenaJane

I think your plan looks great!  This is going to be an amazing trip! If Sunshine is not an Orlando fan after this trip....well, let's not even go down that road.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

tortilla24 said:


> I'm so incredibly excited for you! I think you have a really good balance of parks, food and downtime. But you all are Orlando pros so I'd expect no less



Far from pros (we still learn something on each trip!), but we're definitely getting better on knowing what works for our family and what doesn't.   Of course, the best laid plans are always subject to change.....so we will see how close the actual experience comes to the official plan!!



bankr63 said:


> I'm going to commit a quick
> 
> here.  I'm too lazy to start my own thread, but thought I would share some of the costs from our recent trip with everyone here.  We had originally planned to go elsewhere this March but the skyrocketing US$ left us with no takers for our Orlando timeshare despite it being the Ontario March break.  The dollar situation also had us decide to do this one on the cheap, so we drove down, and limited our activity a bit - 2 park days, and a day in St Augustine FL, otherwise just pool time and shopping therapy.  In general, I think we were pretty successful.  Our general cost breakdown is (all costs in US$):
> 
> $304 Fuel
> $286 Hotels on road (3 nights, breakfast included at all 3)
> $1000 Sheraton Vistana Resort 7 nights, maintenance fees and property taxes for 2016
> $547 Dining (6 Dinners, 6 Lunches, and one breakfast, plus a bunch of snacking during our two park days)
> $0.00 Park tickets - 1 MK and 1 AK day on existing 10day WPFAMNE Tickets from 4 (?) years ago.  Don't actually recall what we spent for these all that time ago...
> $735 Groceries and Liquor.  Sounds like a LOT but we bring a lot of groceries home with us.  Favorite US brands that we can't get up here in Canada.  For instance I think there were 16 cases of pop (oh sorry, soda) by the end of it all (Blenheim's Ginger All and Cheerwine from the Carolinas mostly, but also some Sierra Mist and Polar Fruit Sodas).  We ate/drank maybe $200 of that while there.  I bought a case of beer for pool day beverages and still brought a half of that home with us.
> $525 incidentals and souvenirs.
> Total US spend was $3350 for the trip (2 people, 9 days), of which about $1000 was not trip related (stuff we brought home).  Our average US$ exchange paid was $1.32 Canadian (range $1.341 to $1304).  Still heartily recommend the Amazon card for our Canadian travellers.  The rates tracked very closely to the Bank of Canada (no exchange fees), plus the 1% cash back that has already appeared on my statement.  Overall, I think we did a pretty good job of keeping our costs down.



I always break it down to a per person, per day final cost:  yours came in at $130.56 with taking out your $1000 in purchases.  That's pretty good.  I always consider anything under $150/pp/pd a great price.  So you did really well!



JaxDad said:


> View attachment 159139
> Hi Gina! We're down to one day for our mini trip!
> 
> We will drive down in the morning, hang at Harbour Lake all afternoon, go to Escape Game, eat dinner on I-Drive somewhere or maybe Tropifongo, then back to the resort. Friday is supposed to be hot, so lots of pool time, then Disney Springs for La Nouba, Raglan Road, and browsing stores. Saturday will be even more resort time, then a leisurely drive home!
> 
> I may try to squeeze in another attraction or two...



Have an AWESOME time!!   Safe travels and take lots of photos!!  (feel free to share some of them here if you are willing )



Callie said:


> You are making me want a Krispy Kreme! I cannot believe there an't any stores in Indianapolis, yet back home, in a smaller town, we have one.



They are one of my favourite American indulgences.  It's probably a very good thing that I can't get them here at home, I don't think I'd ever tire of them!!  Those cookie dough ones, though, just made me swoon.  Oh. My. Gosh.



Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm so excited that you can say "we leave for Florida in just a few weeks".  I'm still pouting with "we haven't even made our reservations yet since our trip isn't for 9 more months"!!!  The new itinerary looks fantastic.  And there are just no words for those donuts.  Well, maybe yummy-licious.



9 months will slide in pretty quick. And just think....in a few weeks, we'll be solely focusing on our October trip....so we can be enjoying the planning process together! 



dancin Disney style said:


> Our totally cost was around $3000 for the 2 of us 10 days.  We brought home around $500 worth of stuff that included grocery items and clothes/shoes.



You're right on that $150 pp/pd target, which is excellent when you stayed onsite.  I think you did really well!



Callie said:


> I guess I'm glad I live in the US. I can't imagine being able to travel at a 40% markup.
> My upcoming trip is costing the following (There is 3 of us)
> Lodging - Free as my mom owns DVC
> Flight - $220
> Parking Split Three Ways - $15
> Park Tickets - $300
> Misc Expenses - Not sure yet. I have $250 in Disney Gift Cards right now that I got for free due to rewards points.
> 
> All in all I'll be spending less than $900, if not less I hope!



Holy smokes!  That's fantastic....under $1000!  Well done, my friend .



pigletto said:


> Gina your plans look fabulous! I am super jealous of your Aquatica day. I am hoping we will be able to squeeze it in to our October trip. And I do plan to bring my phone and get a U.S. plan on it for this trip so I will definitely exchange #'s with you and hope Dh and I could come over and say hi! one evening!
> 
> As long as we are all sharing. My line in the sand for trips for four of us has always been around $5000 Canadian. It was $4000 when we first started going in 2008 but we raised it over time. With kids that aged out of child prices and all sorts of other factors, it was getting harder and harder to meet that $5000 for the four of us and travel the way I wanted. I mean sure, I could cut days off, but I didn't want to. So we changed the way we are doing things and I am happy to report that both this years trips will be under the $5000 Canadian mark (one is in October but using the winter 2017 vacation budget). On the first trip our accommodations, and one leg of our flights were very generous gifts, and one of our Disney passes was airmiles. That's the only way we stayed under $5000 this time.  The second trip I booked a ridiculously good deal for a Cabana Bay family suite and non stop  flights and a car through AirTransat for a week  ($2300 Canadian  before seat selection). So that leaves plenty for food and tickets and will still be way under the budget.



Your October deal is particularly impressive.  Nice to come in so far under budget for the necessities that you can splurge a little elsewhere.  May I suggest spending some of your savings on an RIP tour for your HHN days....its expensive but soooooo worth it!



ArwenMarie said:


> Your plans look great Gina! Can you plan my trips for me?  As usual, I'm impressed that you plan out all of your meals ahead of time. I'm so bad at that. Do you plan so in detail for other trips too, or just Orlando?



Organization is my middle name  .  I actually find it fun....of course, I'm also the type of person who gets a lot of satisfaction from cleaning out a closet.  Yeah, I'm weird like that.

I have been known to plan a rather epic vacation or two in other places.....Wisconsin Dells, Toronto and Niagara Falls come to mind.   Orlando is where my heart is, though, so those are the trips I like planning the most .



chicagoshannon said:


> Your plans look great and busy.
> 
> I think the Simpsons couch was gone already in February.  I didn't see it at all on our trip.



So, so sad about the closure of that photo opp.  Sigh....it just bums me out totally.

We probably look busier in print than we really are.  Not all of our days will be park opening to park close.  When we've had enough, we'll pack it in and enjoy some R&R at the resort.  And a couple of our days....thinking specifically of our character brunch/meal & mini golf day and our St. Petersburg day.....aren't super exhausting.  Very relaxing and fun .



jennasmommyinMS said:


> Sunshine and my daughter Jenna have the same birthday!



That's awesome! What do you have planned to celebrate?  



Monykalyn said:


> Plans look great!!  Steak and Shake is my go-to "fast food" place if we get tired of Panera here in town. And, of course, I love Friday's JD sauce  I think the kids would like Aquatica too-reason to plan it into a trip next time.
> DH bought season passes to....Silver Dollar City today. oh yay.  I do like the park and we haven't had season passes in awhile, but I get free tickets for one day in the fall from my work and it has been enough...soooo if anyone is down into SWMO anytime let me know-I think we get guest passes to SDC throughout season! And I can introduce the REAL pineapple whip (gluten, dairy free).



Do the Disney Dole Whips have gluten and dairy in them?  (not that it matters....we're not sensitive to either....but now you have me curious!)



pattyw said:


> @dancin is just as innocent & charming in person as we see here!





Charming, yes.....but innocent???  



pixieprincessmom said:


> Haven't been to Universal in years and it looks like that's what we will be doing this summer. Could plan Disney with my eyes closed, but his is so different. Just read several of your trip reports. Wanted to say thanks for having such great info. Now to fit Discovery Cove into the budget!!
> 
> My DH finally got off of rotating shift about 3 years ago and it is wonderful to have him home (of course I felt like a single mother of 3 while they were young). Hope you enjoy it!



 pixieprincessmom!  Glad to have you along!

I don't think you would be disappointed in DC....one of the rare places that is almost always worth the splurge .  I hope you manage to fit it into your vacation budget!



ElenaJane said:


> I think your plan looks great!  This is going to be an amazing trip! If Sunshine is not an Orlando fan after this trip....well, let's not even go down that road.



Steve fears that they kids might have such a grand time that they will want to come with us on EVERY trip .  I think he's worried that our couples-only vacations might be a thing of the past once Sunshine falls in love with "our" Orlando!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, since we're all sharpening our pencils and looking at costs, here's our initial list of trip expenses (estimated where noted).  I have included both the US price and the Canadian converted price wherever possible:

Ø  Buffalo park & fly hotel:    $ complimentary

Ø  Trip insurance (medical & general):    $69.30

Ø  Roundtrip, direct flights (Jetblue):    $630.20  ($824.81 CDN)   *(includes round trip upgrades to Even More Space seating)*

Ø  Car rental:          $174.58  CDN  (full size, with Dollar)

Ø  Fuel for rental car:      $50.00 (estimate)

Ø  Vistana Accommodations (maintenance fee):  $935.20  ($1,242.23 CDN)

Ø  Food, tips and misc. supplies:      $1,000.00 (estimate)

Ø  Universal Premier Annual Passes x 2:    $0.00  *(paid @ May 2015 trip)*

Ø  SeaWorld & Aquatica Annual Passes x 4:  $0.00  *(paid @ December 2015 trip)*

Ø  Residence Inn SeaWorld, May 1st & 2nd:    $220.16  ($306.09 CDN)

Ø  SeaWorld Dine With Shamu x 4:  $115.00  ($151.98 CDN)

Ø  SeaWorld All Day Dining x 4:   $134.16  ($189.42 CDN)

Ø  SeaWorld Behind The Scenes Tour x 4  $61.78  ($82.85 CDN)

Ø  Universal Quick Service Dining x 4:  $85.16  ($121.47 CDN)

Ø  Universal 3-Day Park to Park Tickets x 2:  $391.32  ($546.00 CDN)

Ø  Dolphin Landings Dolphin Cruise x 4:   $147.10  ($192.17 CDN)

Our Tampa Bay Rays vs. Blue Jays tickets, Citywalk Meal & Mini Golf passes, Congo River Mini Golf passes, and Universal Superstar Character Breakfast admissions were all gifts (and we are grateful....so incredibly grateful! ).

*GRAND TOTAL:  $4013.96 USD*

*$91.23 per person, per day:  10 nights, 11 days total*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You're right on that $150 pp/pd target, which is excellent when you stayed onsite.  I think you did really well!


Did the actual numbers over lunch today. $2704 USD and don't you dare convert that to CAD. 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Charming, yes.....but innocent???


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

That's awesome! What do you have planned to celebrate?  



Well, baby girl wants a Playstation 4, but we'll need to talk about that--$400 for the system alone, then the games that she wants, ouch!  I'd much rather buy it for her for Christmas, when I get my lovely Christmas bonus from work.  The less she spends for her birthday, the more shopping money she'll have to spend on our May vacation.  And, boy, can she spend the money on vacation!


----------



## Callie

Thats some great deals right there! I wish I could have that food budget! I'm so cheap when it comes to dining, probably because I haven't been out of college much. I try to eat kids meals at Disney, and we just do quick service. But with your two boys, I can see where it comes into play!

I wish I could do a vacation and not worry about the expenses so much. I mean, if I want a darn adult cheeseburger I'll buy it, haha!

But honestly, $250 per person for food is less than $25 a day, which is what I budget! You guys eat well too!


----------



## ElenaJane

Hey, guess what.....

YOU ARE GOING ON VACATION THIS MONTH!  

Happy April


----------



## pepperandchips

bye Gina and pals... we decided to bump up our departure to THIS AFTERNOON! (Instead of our usual middle of the night departure time). See you in a little over a week for the final details on your preparation!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Did the actual numbers over lunch today. $2704 USD and don't you dare convert that to CAD.



$3650.40 .... give or take a shilling or two .

What can I say?  I enjoy taking a dare every once in a while! 



jennasmommyinMS said:


> Well, baby girl wants a Playstation 4, but we'll need to talk about that--$400 for the system alone, then the games that she wants, ouch!  I'd much rather buy it for her for Christmas, when I get my lovely Christmas bonus from work.  The less she spends for her birthday, the more shopping money she'll have to spend on our May vacation.  And, boy, can she spend the money on vacation!



LOL, I have your DD's male counterpart.  Jake's never met a mall (or a gift shop) he didn't like.

My guys have a PS4 and absolutely love it.   It's definitely a big purchase but they would assure you its worth every penny!



Callie said:


> Thats some great deals right there! I wish I could have that food budget! I'm so cheap when it comes to dining, probably because I haven't been out of college much. I try to eat kids meals at Disney, and we just do quick service. But with your two boys, I can see where it comes into play!
> 
> I wish I could do a vacation and not worry about the expenses so much. I mean, if I want a darn adult cheeseburger I'll buy it, haha!
> 
> But honestly, $250 per person for food is less than $25 a day, which is what I budget! You guys eat well too!



We enjoy the dining portion of our trips.....that's very much a HUGE part of the vacation for us.  We have a lot of fun trying new places and my boys love to eat!  (who am I kidding?  so do I !!) 

We are lucky that Steve generally always has the opportunity for overtime if the budget needs a boost.   We don't spend much on entertainment in our regular day-to-day lives (we rarely go to movies, concerts, etc.) but we do like to splurge on our Orlando getaways.

Another happy bonus for us Canucks....if you can put the exchange rate out of your mind, the prices of dining in the States is way cheaper than we pay here at home.  It's actually fun to get the bill and look at the (shockingly low) total!




ElenaJane said:


> Hey, guess what.....
> 
> YOU ARE GOING ON VACATION THIS MONTH!
> 
> Happy April



Wahoo!  I will dance to that!     



pepperandchips said:


> bye Gina and pals... we decided to bump up our departure to THIS AFTERNOON! (Instead of our usual middle of the night departure time). See you in a little over a week for the final details on your preparation!



Safe travels, my friend  ...... may traffic be light and the drive be a smooth one!  Don't forget to check in here from time to time with a photo or two.  We'll all be living vicariously through you for the next week!  Best wishes for low crowds, sunshine, and great memories!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Happy Friday Evening everyone.  We all survived another work week!






Winter is poised to return for us northerners over the next few days.  Highs of -1 on Sunday .   

*22 days and counting!  *


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Happy Friday Evening everyone.  We all survived another work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is poised to return for us northerners over the next few days.  Highs of -1 on Sunday .
> 
> *22 days and counting!  *


Ughhh I feel ya! We're supposed to get snow this weekend  you're lucky you're so close to you trip, It'll be a nice escape!!


----------



## Callie

Ewwwwww....-1? 

my family is a lot like yours. We don't go to the movies ever, rarely eat out at places besides fast food, coupon etc when we do. 
I've also cut down on my shopping, saves a ton of money not having an old navy card bill!

People wonder how we travel so much, and I say budgeting, and I have a part time job.


----------



## pigletto

Yep Gina... I am so not looking forward to more snow this weekend. It's making the thoughts of vacation in 28 more sleeps that much sweeter!
I am happy to report I finally bought our new washer tonight! Now I am just waiting up to make our Epcot fastpasses at midnight.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> $3650.40 .... give or take a shilling or two .
> 
> What can I say?  I enjoy taking a dare every once in a while!


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


>



LOL - I knew I was unleashing the beast when I posted that smiley link!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> LOL - I knew I was unleashing the beast when I posted that smiley link!


I'm pretty sure if I used the ones that really amuse me I'd be sent to Disboards prison.


----------



## bankr63

Posting a link to a video of a great Canadian group, WOTE (or Walk Off the Earth) that had me thinking of Gina this morning:






And to quote/paraphrase another Canadian band, "What the heck is that on Gianni's head?"

Gina will need one for the trip, although I expect she'll rock it better than Gianni...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> Ughhh I feel ya! We're supposed to get snow this weekend  you're lucky you're so close to you trip, It'll be a nice escape!!



Well, we got the blasted snow they were predicting!! _(I had pleaded with Mother Nature to let us off the hook this time, but apparently I was out of weather favours and the white stuff came down despite my negotiations)_

This was the view from my front window this morning:









I think the Toronto area got it worse than we did, if Facebook pictures are any indication.  Not sure if our eastern neighbours got hit worse as well..... @bankr63 , did you guys get much?

It definitely makes counting down to departure day that much more exciting!!!  



Callie said:


> Ewwwwww....-1?
> 
> my family is a lot like yours. We don't go to the movies ever, rarely eat out at places besides fast food, coupon etc when we do.
> I've also cut down on my shopping, saves a ton of money not having an old navy card bill!
> 
> People wonder how we travel so much, and I say budgeting, and I have a part time job.



Yes ma'am, we all have extra part time jobs as well.  Those are a huge help in funding our vacation adventures!  

And yes, its c-c-c-c-cold out there today .  It was -3 this afternoon when we came back from our swim at the Y.  It sure doesn't feel much like spring!! 



pigletto said:


> Yep Gina... I am so not looking forward to more snow this weekend. It's making the thoughts of vacation in 28 more sleeps that much sweeter!
> I am happy to report I finally bought our new washer tonight! Now I am just waiting up to make our Epcot fastpasses at midnight.



Yay for the new washing machine!     Doing laundry today must have been a real treat after having to hand-wring for so long!!

I hope you were able to get all the Epcot fastpasses that you were hoping for.  Was the selection still pretty decent at 30 days out?


dancin Disney style said:


>



Aw, c'mon......you knew I was going to take your bait!



dancin Disney style said:


> I'm pretty sure if I used the ones that really amuse me I'd be sent to Disboards prison.



But we would all be happy to visit you and write you letters .  We promise .



bankr63 said:


> Posting a link to a video of a great Canadian group, WOTE (or Walk Off the Earth) that had me thinking of Gina this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to quote/paraphrase another Canadian band, "What the heck is that on Gianni's head?"
> 
> Gina will need one for the trip, although I expect she'll rock it better than Gianni...



Hmmmm ......I'm not generally one for hats, but I might make an exception for a minion towel wrap. 

Speaking of minions, I found a pair of men's minion swim trunks at Walmart this afternoon.  I was thinking my big Steve would like mighty handsome by the Fountains pool sporting Stuart swimwear.  Jake, well....I'm not sure he'll be quite as agreeable, but I may just run the idea past him as well.  After all, what happens in Florida, stays in Florida....right?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Today we are officially at 20 days to departure.......tomorrow we will be in the teens! 

I got a sweet little gift from Sunshine last Thursday that I forgot to share with you.  She bought us minion tattoos for our Superstar Character Breakfast.....because minion t-shirts, ya know, just aren't enough  .  There's 40 of them all together......enough, she thought, for the guys to wear some too.....but if I was a betting woman, I'd say that probably it will only be us girls who will be sporting those tattoos as we head out that door that morning.  Time will tell though, I guess....sometimes my big fellas surprise me.





Yeah, she also brought me that little bunny.  I had admired him in the store before Easter and she wanted to be sure I had an Easter stuffie, too .  She is a thoughtful one, that girl.

It was fun this weekend to do up the April calendar for the kitchen.....this calendar is our go-to resource for who's where (otherwise, with our schedules, we can't possibly keep track of everyone's comings and goings on a daily basis) and completely covers the upper door on our refrigerator.  It was so awesome to be able to write ORLANDO on the month's plans......it really drove home the fact that our vacation is coming up FAST!!!!





I was able to finally pick up some sandals this weekend, so the only thing remaining on my pre-vacation shopping list are swimsuits.   I am going to try and get that order in this week for delivery to Buffalo.  I can't wait to get out the luggage.....I am getting the itch to start packing!


----------



## ArwenMarie

40 Minion tattoos! Awesome! I bet you will get some good Minion interaction sporting so much gear. 

What a cute bunny!

That snow looks like of pretty, but yeah, enough already! It missed us but it did get really cold here. I refused to pull the winter coats out again and froze in a sweater all day LOL


----------



## vrajewski10513

Haha looks like my neighborhood!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Aw, c'mon......you knew I was going to take your bait!


That number made me want to vomit.  Nearly $4000 for only the two of us and we spent half our time at the pool.  Thanks heaven that I don't pay for park tickets. Then it would be  





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> But we would all be happy to visit you and write you letters .  We promise .


Will you bake me a cake with a 'special' filling?


We got a fair bit more snow that you did.  I would estimate 8-10 inches are on the ground.  We had to drive home from Vaughan( dance comp weekend) last night right in the thick of it all.  It was a pretty slow drive and normally I prefer to be behind the wheel in bad weather but DH drove and I had DD and her friend to chatter with all the way.  Grumpy Cat and her dance team had a fabulous first comp weekend.  Winning several overalls, top scores, special awards and a huge scholarship trip to L.A. including  airfare.  I have yet to read the details of this scholarship but Disney is involved. 

BRAGGING alert!!!!!!!   Grumpy Cat finally won her solo categories for the first time ever.  She has had many, many second place finishes and just once wanted to be top cat.  No easy feat either, the categories were large and she had to dance after 10pm both nights.


----------



## sk8jdgca

We got a fair bit more snow that you did.  I would estimate 8-10 inches are on the ground.  We had to drive home from Vaughan( dance comp weekend) last night right in the thick of it all.  It was a pretty slow drive and normally I prefer to be behind the wheel in bad weather but DH drove and I had DD and her friend to chatter with all the way.  Grumpy Cat and her dance team had a fabulous first comp weekend.  Winning several overalls, top scores, special awards and a huge scholarship trip to L.A. including  airfare.  I have yet to read the details of this scholarship but Disney is involved. 

BRAGGING alert!!!!!!!   Grumpy Cat finally won her solo categories for the first time ever.  She has had many, many second place finishes and just once wanted to be top cat.  No easy feat either, the categories were large and she had to dance after 10pm both nights.[/QUOTE]

That's an amazing scholarship to include airfare! I just love scholarships to NYC to attend Nationals for free! ( but you have to pay hotels, flights, food...so much for free)

We were in TO for the RAD challenge and to drop off my son at NBS ( with a class with Heather Ogden for my bunhead daughter) got hit with snow leaving the city but looks like we got away in time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

sk8jdgca said:


> We got a fair bit more snow that you did.  I would estimate 8-10 inches are on the ground.  We had to drive home from Vaughan( dance comp weekend) last night right in the thick of it all.  It was a pretty slow drive and normally I prefer to be behind the wheel in bad weather but DH drove and I had DD and her friend to chatter with all the way.  Grumpy Cat and her dance team had a fabulous first comp weekend.  Winning several overalls, top scores, special awards and a huge scholarship trip to L.A. including  airfare.  I have yet to read the details of this scholarship but Disney is involved.
> 
> BRAGGING alert!!!!!!!   Grumpy Cat finally won her solo categories for the first time ever.  She has had many, many second place finishes and just once wanted to be top cat.  No easy feat either, the categories were large and she had to dance after 10pm both nights.



That's an amazing scholarship to include airfare! I just love scholarships to NYC to attend Nationals for free! ( but you have to pay hotels, flights

I know, usually you get a $1000 but the trip/classes cost $6000+. This looks like we would only need to pay for hotel and food. There is a good chance that it could actually be possible for her to go.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ok what's up with the quotes?  The above came out all weird.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> 40 Minion tattoos! Awesome! I bet you will get some good Minion interaction sporting so much gear.
> 
> What a cute bunny!
> 
> That snow looks like of pretty, but yeah, enough already! It missed us but it did get really cold here. I refused to pull the winter coats out again and froze in a sweater all day LOL



We got hit with another dumping of snow again last night (I heard on the radio that we set a snow record for this date in April) and we're headed to a low of -10 tonight.....so like it or not, I had to pull the winter woolies out of the closet when I left for work today.  I absolutely refuse to sweep off the car without a pair of gloves!!



vrajewski10513 said:


> Haha looks like my neighborhood!



All of yesterday's snow melted away in the sun during the course of the day, but here's what we woke up to this morning:













My daffodils :







dancin Disney style said:


> That number made me want to vomit.  Nearly $4000 for only the two of us and we spent half our time at the pool.  Thanks heaven that I don't pay for park tickets. Then it would be


http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php

Yeah, but you made some good memories with your girl.  That's worth that price and more.



dancin Disney style said:


> We got a fair bit more snow that you did.  I would estimate 8-10 inches are on the ground.  We had to drive home from Vaughan( dance comp weekend) last night right in the thick of it all.  It was a pretty slow drive and normally I prefer to be behind the wheel in bad weather but DH drove and I had DD and her friend to chatter with all the way.  Grumpy Cat and her dance team had a fabulous first comp weekend.  Winning several overalls, top scores, special awards and a huge scholarship trip to L.A. including  airfare.  I have yet to read the details of this scholarship but Disney is involved.
> 
> BRAGGING alert!!!!!!!   Grumpy Cat finally won her solo categories for the first time ever.  She has had many, many second place finishes and just once wanted to be top cat.  No easy feat either, the categories were large and she had to dance after 10pm both nights.



Wahoo!!  Way to go Grumpy Cat!!    

You must be so proud of her accomplishments.  I hope you have something awesome planned to celebrate!!


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky no snow, but below freezing again, after below freezing on Saturday night.  All we got was pretty big hail for a little while, which made everything icy, then freezing rain, which also helped with the icing, but then nothing.  Rain will hit us every day for the next 5 days or so.  Welcome to April Showers bring May flowers.   Yep, I am hoping my budding tulip plants will survive.

Wahooo, it's the month you are leaving!  Time is ticking, and it looks like all is in order.  Very cute items Sunshine gave.  I am sure she will really enjoy your trip.

 Patiently waiting for you to say, we're here in sunny Florida.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Lucky no snow, but below freezing again, after below freezing on Saturday night.  All we got was pretty big hail for a little while, which made everything icy, then freezing rain, which also helped with the icing, but then nothing.  Rain will hit us every day for the next 5 days or so.  Welcome to April Showers bring May flowers.   Yep, I am hoping my budding tulip plants will survive.
> 
> Wahooo, it's the month you are leaving!  Time is ticking, and it looks like all is in order.  Very cute items Sunshine gave.  I am sure she will really enjoy your trip.
> 
> Patiently waiting for you to say, we're here in sunny Florida.



Yuck, sorry to hear that your weather has been less than ideal, too.    This "polar vortex" stuff really is the pits.

We are officially in the teens, as of today.  19 days until departure....I can hardly believe it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Wahoo!!  Way to go Grumpy Cat!!
> 
> You must be so proud of her accomplishments.  I hope you have something awesome planned to celebrate!!


Can't afford to celebrate after seeing cost of my trip


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @bankr63 , did you guys get much?



Interestingly, not a flake of new snow here.  It never made it this far north.  Although we still have a goodly bit of unmelted snow still.  However, Karma is coming to bite my but.  I needed an oil change after the long trip south.  Sully was reminding me about it every time I started the truck.  So why not swap out the tires too and avoid a second trip; winter is almost over right?  Came home and heard the forecast for Wednesday; 15-20 cm of snow.  Karma.



dancin Disney style said:


> BRAGGING alert!!!!!!!   Grumpy Cat finally won her solo categories for the first time ever.  She has had many, many second place finishes and just once wanted to be top cat.  No easy feat either, the categories were large and she had to dance after 10pm both nights.



Well that's the thing.  MOST teens go out dancing after 10:00.  That's the right time for dancing!  I bet Grumpy Cat is Smilin' Cat at least for a while.


----------



## dyalizers

It might be fun to take a few of those minion tattoos and give them to a few kids either at the breakfast or the park. I know something like that would entertain my three year old. It could fit nicely with the "pay it forward" theme of the trip. All that snow sure makes me glad to be a Floridian - in Jacksonville, we were swimming in the neighborhood pool on that day!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Well that's the thing.  MOST teens go out dancing after 10:00.  That's the right time for dancing!  I bet Grumpy Cat is Smilin' Cat at least for a while.


I'm soooo tucking that one away.  Next comp is late nights as well. 

She's still smiling today after getting a couple of congrats emails.


----------



## Callie

Ewww snow! Looks terrible!
But yes, part time jobs sometimes aren't the most fun, but they do help the vacation fund! Hopefully you have a nice relaxation away from it all.


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Safe travels, my friend  ...... may traffic be light and the drive be a smooth one! Don't forget to check in here from time to time with a photo or two. We'll all be living vicariously through you for the next week! Best wishes for low crowds, sunshine, and great memories!



Yes ma'am! Checking in... Tough to read about all that Canadian snow but both Atlanta and Orlando have had a strange cooler weather snap as well. Unfortunately it seems like the only day that worked for our beach day was the coolest day predicted this week, but it was still better than any day at home!






Gina, I saw this stuff in a gas station on the way to the beach and had to snap a photo for you. It reminded me of some of the weirder Florida "treasures" you and the boys have happened upon in some of the adventures off the beaten path... Like fried peanuts. 






We ventured out to the Magic Kingdom yesterday and it was absolute insanity. I now see what everyone has been complaining about. It took us an HOUR to get from the parking attendant kiosks to the tapstiles for entry. We left the park around 10:30 to get to a brunch reservation at the poly and we literally could not cross the sea of people waiting in between the ferry exit and bag check lines, so we had to walk to the contemporary and take the monorail (we'd wanted to get on the resort launch but there was just no way to cross the mass).

Today is our resort day - already enjoying the Wyndham Bonnet Creek but especially so on this sunny, cool-ish Florida morning. 60F/16C and not a cloud in the sky. We are in tower 4 and loving it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Can't afford to celebrate after seeing cost of my trip



Meh, its only money .    As my boss always says...."you make more every day".



bankr63 said:


> Interestingly, not a flake of new snow here.  It never made it this far north.  Although we still have a goodly bit of unmelted snow still.  However, Karma is coming to bite my but.  I needed an oil change after the long trip south.  Sully was reminding me about it every time I started the truck.  So why not swap out the tires too and avoid a second trip; winter is almost over right?  Came home and heard the forecast for Wednesday; 15-20 cm of snow.  Karma.
> 
> Well that's the thing.  MOST teens go out dancing after 10:00.  That's the right time for dancing!  I bet Grumpy Cat is Smilin' Cat at least for a while.



I sincerely hope they are wrong about their snowfall projections.  15 or more cm at this point in the season hits a new level of ridiculousness.  For heavens sake man, don't take your snow tires off until May 1st next year!!  Let this be your lesson!!  



dyalizers said:


> It might be fun to take a few of those minion tattoos and give them to a few kids either at the breakfast or the park. I know something like that would entertain my three year old. It could fit nicely with the "pay it forward" theme of the trip. All that snow sure makes me glad to be a Floridian - in Jacksonville, we were swimming in the neighborhood pool on that day!



That is a fantastic idea  .  I think we will absolutely do that.

I am so envious of my Florida friends who are enjoying the type of weather now that we get in the mid-summer.  Just another reason for me to plan well for retirement so I can enjoy my golden years in the sunny south!



Callie said:


> Ewww snow! Looks terrible!
> But yes, part time jobs sometimes aren't the most fun, but they do help the vacation fund! Hopefully you have a nice relaxation away from it all.



Yeah, I don't often find beauty in snow (not even at Christmas) but its extra insulting after the end of March.  Spring snow is just wrong on so many levels!



pepperandchips said:


> Yes ma'am! Checking in... Tough to read about all that Canadian snow but both Atlanta and Orlando have had a strange cooler weather snap as well. Unfortunately it seems like the only day that worked for our beach day was the coolest day predicted this week, but it was still better than any day at home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina, I saw this stuff in a gas station on the way to the beach and had to snap a photo for you. It reminded me of some of the weirder Florida "treasures" you and the boys have happened upon in some of the adventures off the beaten path... Like fried peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ventured out to the Magic Kingdom yesterday and it was absolute insanity. I now see what everyone has been complaining about. It took us an HOUR to get from the parking attendant kiosks to the tapstiles for entry. We left the park around 10:30 to get to a brunch reservation at the poly and we literally could not cross the sea of people waiting in between the ferry exit and bag check lines, so we had to walk to the contemporary and take the monorail (we'd wanted to get on the resort launch but there was just no way to cross the mass).
> 
> Today is our resort day - already enjoying the Wyndham Bonnet Creek but especially so on this sunny, cool-ish Florida morning. 60F/16C and not a cloud in the sky. We are in tower 4 and loving it!



GREAT pics!!      That sky is just simply ahhhhh-mazing! 

Love the shot of the gator jerky....I hope you bought and tried some.  You know my boys well, they adore those odd little items as souvenirs.  Probably because it really is something you'd never find here at home!!

Fingers crossed that the crowds taper off before the end of your trip.  Disney sure doesn't have any problem filling the parks these days do they?  I guess there's a reason they are increasing so many costs without a second thought.  I hope the masses clear out by the end of the month....do you think you're hitting the spring break rush?

When I go to bed tonight, I'm going to close my eyes and picture that photo of the beach .   I can almost hear the waves lapping the shoreline.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well my friends…..here’s a post I didn’t think I’d be writing, especially this close to our travel date.  It’s a tough one for me too.


When we leave for Florida later this month, we will be once again travelling just as a family of three.  Sunshine will no longer be joining us on our epic Orlando adventures.


As you might have guessed, this sudden change has not been an easy one for any of us…..much of this entire vacation was organized with Sunshine’s interests and overall experience in mind.  We were all excited to show her “our” Orlando…..and the anticipation has been building for months as many special events for her specific enjoyment were added to our ever-evolving itinerary.


What I didn’t share with you so far is that Sunshine suffers from some pretty intense anxiety issues.  She is very open with people about her struggles with mental illness (as is her family), so I am confident she won’t mind the limited information I will share with you as part of this post.  Her struggles have been increasing substantially lately…..beyond anything that her parents, Jake, Steve or I could help her with.  Sometimes, when it comes to issues like these, all the love and support in the world isn’t enough to “fix” things.







Jake’s recent transition from college student to full-time work force has been an adjustment that has been particularly hard for her to bear.  His frenetic schedule and long hours made supporting her emotional needs that much more difficult, and he was struggling emotionally under the pressure as well.  He cared about her enough to know that their relationship would continue to be difficult for her when his work circumstances were not going to change.  Under the current conditions, we also had our concerns about her anxiety levels on the trip (and how we would address any issues that arose, out of our home country and away from her support network).


It is beyond an understatement to say this was a painful and heartbreaking decision.  Jake talked with both her and her parents, as did we, and even though we all felt it was ultimately the right thing for Sunshine (including herself), it has not come without a huge amount of heartbreak and tears.








And so begins a new direction for this trip:  the Three Amigos will be picking ourselves up, dusting ourselves off, and heading southward as planned, but minus our special guest.  I have the unpleasant process, over the next few days, of adjusting our existing reservations….for character breakfasts, Dine with Shamu, SeaWorld tours, etc…..to a party of three from a party of four.  Not a place we expected to be in right now, but I will hold tight to the belief that it has happened for a reason.  We don’t always understand the “grand plan” until much, much later.


She and Jake will remain dear friends, and she will always hold a special place in Steve & I's hearts.  We pray that she gets the help she needs to be happy and healthy.    Her place in our family may have changed, but our love for her has not.


18 days to departure (almost to the minute).  And if we didn’t need a vacation before now……well, we certainly do at this point.


----------



## JaxDad

Wow. I'm very sorry to hear about Sunshine. 

I know that had to be so difficult for all of you, and I'm also sure you handled it well. 

In order to help with your planning, I hereby volunteer to take her place on your trip. I am not sure what sleeping arrangements were made with Jake, but we will just have to work that out...


----------



## dixonsontour

Sorry to hear about the late change in plans. I'm sure the trip will still be a very special one.


----------



## tortilla24

Very sorry to hear Sunshine is no longer joining - and that she and Jake are no longer dating. I can imagine how gutted you're all feeling. Putting myself in your shoes as I too am planning such a special trip, and I can imagine it's hard. But it sounds like the best decision was made here. I truly, wholeheartedly believe that everything happens for a reason. You all will still have such an incredible time


----------



## sk8jdgca

Oh you must just be gutted, you were so excited about having her with you.


----------



## Callie

So sad to hear Sunshine won't be joining. I hope she can get the help she needs. Anxiety its a terrible and weird thing all at the same time. Sending you all hugs. It is possible for her to succeed. I've been in similar shoes, and it gets better.


----------



## 4myBenandEllie

Long time lurker, first time posting. So sorry to hear this. I hope that you all will still very much enjoy the trip together as a family.


----------



## ArwenMarie

I'm so sorry to hear this for both her and your son. Young adulthood is a fun but rough time of life, things are changing fast, trying to figure out where you fit in the world, and all of that. And then how do you fit in with another person, as most young people are trying to find "the one." Lots going on.
I hope she makes a full recovery from whatever she is battling now and comes out even stronger


----------



## tgropp

I too am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and that our lives are mapped out for us. Best wishes and thoughts go out to all. Anxiety happens to many many  people at some point in their lives and hoping that Sunshine not only gets the help that she will  need but talking to people who share the same feelings is sometimes the best cure....knowing that you are not alone. Stay Well Gina and all


----------



## dancin Disney style

I really hate to hear about kids and young adults with mental health struggles.  Life is just starting out and there's a long way to go.  I truly hope that Sunshine gets things under control very soon and she can find a space that works for her.  I would imagine that having your family around her has been a blessing.


----------



## samheatherwhite

So sorry to hear your latest news.


----------



## mom to minnie&mickey

Gina although I have never posted on your threads I have followed along on almost all your trips and have gained very valuable information through you.
Your excitement planning for this particular trip with Sunshine had me grinning to myself many times because I have a daughter her age and we plan our vacations always with her particular interests in mind.  Often I have thought to myself what a wonderful family you are and,  in particular,  what a job well done with Jake.   Sometimes, when the writing is on the wall we have to force ourselves to read it and make some difficult decisions.  May your family have the best vacation yet and remember that tomorrow is an empty page and anything (good) can happen.


----------



## toystoryduo

I'm sorry to hear that Sunshine won't be joining you on your trip. Many prayers for her and for your family and for her family as well.


----------



## ElenaJane

Oh my gosh!  I am so sorry!  Your head must be spinning, on one hand worried about your baby boy, but also for Sunshine, and also for her family, let alone, ok now you need to rethink your plans and maybe lose some money!  If anyone can regroup and re-plan anything that needs to be replanned, it is you!  If this helps, I got a coupons in the mail for Krispy Kreme and thought of you.  I will mail it to your resort if you want!  I think you already earned yourself an extra donut!!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

I'm so sorry about this situation, Gina.  I had something similar happen to us, but it actually happened toward the end of our trip, and it sure did make for a couple of really uncomfortable and sad days.  I'll be keeping you all in my prayers.

I'd be happy to send you one of my Steak & Shake gift cards to help make you feel better.


----------



## pigletto

Sending love to you all. I am sad right along with you.
I am too familiar with anxiety and it's far reaching effects. I hope Sunshine is able to find treatment that helps her and brings her joy again. I'm so sorry you guys.


----------



## Ritchielace

So sorry to hear about Sunshine. I know you were so excited to take this trip and include her in your adventures. you will all spend this trip now as quality family time enjoying each others company and adjusting, while still having an amazing time! 
Anxiety issues are hard to deal with and I am sure Sunshine knows you are still all there to support her.   Keep your head up and know you guys all have the support you guys need too.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Awe, I'm so sorry to hear about Sunshine  that was very mature of the two of them to make that hard decision and to still be able to remain friends. Im positive you guys will still make the best of this trip though!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Wow. I'm very sorry to hear about Sunshine.
> 
> I know that had to be so difficult for all of you, and I'm also sure you handled it well.
> 
> In order to help with your planning, I hereby volunteer to take her place on your trip. I am not sure what sleeping arrangements were made with Jake, but we will just have to work that out...





dixonsontour said:


> Sorry to hear about the late change in plans. I'm sure the trip will still be a very special one.





tortilla24 said:


> Very sorry to hear Sunshine is no longer joining - and that she and Jake are no longer dating. I can imagine how gutted you're all feeling. Putting myself in your shoes as I too am planning such a special trip, and I can imagine it's hard. But it sounds like the best decision was made here. I truly, wholeheartedly believe that everything happens for a reason. You all will still have such an incredible time





sk8jdgca said:


> Oh you must just be gutted, you were so excited about having her with you.





Callie said:


> So sad to hear Sunshine won't be joining. I hope she can get the help she needs. Anxiety its a terrible and weird thing all at the same time. Sending you all hugs. It is possible for her to succeed. I've been in similar shoes, and it gets better.





4myBenandEllie said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting. So sorry to hear this. I hope that you all will still very much enjoy the trip together as a family.





ArwenMarie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this for both her and your son. Young adulthood is a fun but rough time of life, things are changing fast, trying to figure out where you fit in the world, and all of that. And then how do you fit in with another person, as most young people are trying to find "the one." Lots going on.
> I hope she makes a full recovery from whatever she is battling now and comes out even stronger





tgropp said:


> I too am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and that our lives are mapped out for us. Best wishes and thoughts go out to all. Anxiety happens to many many  people at some point in their lives and hoping that Sunshine not only gets the help that she will  need but talking to people who share the same feelings is sometimes the best cure....knowing that you are not alone. Stay Well Gina and all





dancin Disney style said:


> I really hate to hear about kids and young adults with mental health struggles.  Life is just starting out and there's a long way to go.  I truly hope that Sunshine gets things under control very soon and she can find a space that works for her.  I would imagine that having your family around her has been a blessing.





samheatherwhite said:


> So sorry to hear your latest news.





mom to minnie&mickey said:


> Gina although I have never posted on your threads I have followed along on almost all your trips and have gained very valuable information through you.
> Your excitement planning for this particular trip with Sunshine had me grinning to myself many times because I have a daughter her age and we plan our vacations always with her particular interests in mind.  Often I have thought to myself what a wonderful family you are and,  in particular,  what a job well done with Jake.   Sometimes, when the writing is on the wall we have to force ourselves to read it and make some difficult decisions.  May your family have the best vacation yet and remember that tomorrow is an empty page and anything (good) can happen.





toystoryduo said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Sunshine won't be joining you on your trip. Many prayers for her and for your family and for her family as well.





ElenaJane said:


> Oh my gosh!  I am so sorry!  Your head must be spinning, on one hand worried about your baby boy, but also for Sunshine, and also for her family, let alone, ok now you need to rethink your plans and maybe lose some money!  If anyone can regroup and re-plan anything that needs to be replanned, it is you!  If this helps, I got a coupons in the mail for Krispy Kreme and thought of you.  I will mail it to your resort if you want!  I think you already earned yourself an extra donut!!





jennasmommyinMS said:


> I'm so sorry about this situation, Gina.  I had something similar happen to us, but it actually happened toward the end of our trip, and it sure did make for a couple of really uncomfortable and sad days.  I'll be keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> I'd be happy to send you one of my Steak & Shake gift cards to help make you feel better.





pigletto said:


> Sending love to you all. I am sad right along with you.
> I am too familiar with anxiety and it's far reaching effects. I hope Sunshine is able to find treatment that helps her and brings her joy again. I'm so sorry you guys.





Ritchielace said:


> So sorry to hear about Sunshine. I know you were so excited to take this trip and include her in your adventures. you will all spend this trip now as quality family time enjoying each others company and adjusting, while still having an amazing time!
> Anxiety issues are hard to deal with and I am sure Sunshine knows you are still all there to support her.   Keep your head up and know you guys all have the support you guys need too.





vrajewski10513 said:


> Awe, I'm so sorry to hear about Sunshine  that was very mature of the two of them to make that hard decision and to still be able to remain friends. Im positive you guys will still make the best of this trip though!



To all of you......I want to give you my most heartfelt and sincere thanks.   Your kind words have touched my heart more than you can ever imagine, on a series of days when I have felt absolutely despondent.   I read many of your replies last night after my aqua fit class, and as the tears fell on my laptop keyboard, I couldn't muster the emotional wherewithall for a post right then.  I was touched and humbled by your gentleness and lack of judgement.

Truth be told, this has been hard on each and every one of us.  Hardest most on Sunshine, of course, but being able to fully acknowledge and appreciate that just makes it worse on our hearts.  We have managed to heap enormous amounts of guilt on ourselves, and it has made the last few days beyond difficult.  We are nurturers by nature, and to know that someone we love is hurting has been a heavy cross to bear.  I seriously want a do-over for this week.  I want to be able to fix the unfixable, mend broken hearts, solve every problem and restore light and happiness where we are all feeling very empty.

We are all having a very, very difficult time with any sort of cheer or excitement over this trip right now.  I'm not going to lie, its going to be tough.

Yesterday I had the grim task of removing Sunshine from the pre-booked items that we had purchased for our trip.  Cancelling her All Day Dining and Dine with Shamu passes at SeaWorld.  Cancelling her quick service dining at Universal.  Cancelling her ticket for the dolphin cruise.  Reducing our Disney character breakfast down from a party of 4 to a party of 3 (and it took every single thread of my soul not to cancel it outright......we booked that meal specifically with her in mind....but I didn't want to be impulsive when I am still operating solely on some very raw emotions).  Jetblue deducted a $70 cancellation fee from her return ticket that we purchased for her, but was able to return $57.10 to our travel bank for a future flight.  The extra ticket for the Superstar Character Breakfast at Universal will be refunded back to my very generous friend when I visit Guest Services at the park once we arrive (they could not process the refund on that item until we are there in person as we actually have the hard tickets already in hand).

The fourth ticket to the Tampa Bay/Blue Jays game at Tropicana Field that was so generously given to us by my bestie and will now go unused is bothering me terribly.   Its one thing if WE are out money as a result of this unexpected event (and right now, I truly don't care at all about the cost), but it hurts me to know that someone else is out of pocket as a result.   @JaxDad , what are you doing on the 30th of April?  Wanna go to a baseball game?  (and I'm only half joking here.....if you feel like joining us, PM me for sure)

Sunshine's annual pass to SeaWorld and her admission to the Behind the Scenes tour were both free (part of BOGO offers) so we were neither out of pocket for those items nor entitled to a refund.  I tried to see if I could pay forward her SeaWorld AP to someone else (since she has not yet used it to enter the park) but since we activated it and had a hard card issued at Christmas, they can't change the name on the pass.

The only other item I have yet to be able to successfully deal with has been her 3 day, park to park ticket for Universal.  It was non-refundable through Undercover Tourist and because it was purchased through a third party, Universal's guest services will not assist me at all.  We will decide within the next couple of days if either Steve or I will activate it at the end of the month and upgrade it to an AP (renewing the other one of ours that expires on May 1st, and adding Universal to the plans for October), or gift it to another Diser who will be vacationing prior to the May 31st expiry.

I have to say, having to deal with all the administration of the cancellations did nothing for my sadness and guilt.  By the end of the day yesterday I felt like my heart had been run over by a bus.

This is one of those times I wish I were an emotionally-detached, hard-hearted, self-absorbed schmuck.  It really would be easier.

At any rate, time marches on.   17 days to go.  I know I will regain the enthusiasm again at some point, but I doubting it will be today.   To each of you who posted a message of support and encouragement here, I offer you a big hug.






They all helped more than you can ever know.


----------



## pigletto

I wish I had the right words to help or comfort you Gina. What keeps echoing through my head though is your own words about not understanding the grand plan until later. I remember a broken heart or two that I thought I would never ever recover from, yet here I am a very happily married woman with two outstanding children and I think "Everything went exactly as it should have." I can't imagine my life turning out better than it has. Painful lessons are a necessary part of growth, and when handled with care and dignity, they shape our character for the better. It's so hard when we are in the throes of it all, but I have no doubt that this is but one more step toward the intended path.. for all of you.
I'm going to try my hardest to make it over to the Vistana to see you if you are still up for it. We don't have to talk about it, but we do need to have a laugh.


----------



## Vestmama4

Oh Gina I am so so sorry. Sending you a big hug. I've witnessed firsthand how crippling anxiety can be, so prayers to Sunshine to get the help she needs. My heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## tortilla24

Have you considered having Jake bring along a bestfriend? It may be nice having a good buddy to help Jake through the difficult time and also bring some good joy to everyone. Maybe too much of a hassle but would help solve the issue with the baseball tickets/universal tix.


----------



## mom to minnie&mickey

Gina you are such a kind hearted soul, you have nothing to feel guilty for and everything to feel proud of.  You loved and accepted Sunshine into your family unconditionally and included her in your family vacation, even planned it around her  That is huge and a wonderful gift to her.  No matter what happens (or does not) with her and Jake in the future she will always have those memories of being loved and a part, if only briefly, of your family.  That's the most you can do and now your priority is to see your son through this very difficult time in his life.  It sounds that Sunshine also has good support from her family to take care of her needs and get her whatever help she needs. 

Having said that, I know a bit of how you are feeling like you lost a very good friend.  When I was a young teenager, many moons ago,  my oldest brother was dating a girl who was about 5 years older than me.  She used to come to our home a lot and we would hang out together, talk etc. and I used to so look forward to that.  In my childish brain I thought of her as my friend and not my brother's girlfriend.  After about a year or so they broke up and I never saw her again.  My brother moved on but I did not for a long time.  I missed her company and the house felt empty.  I had to "get over her" too, if that makes any sense.

Anyways, so looking forward to reading about your trip to Orlando.  I know if you allow yourselves you will have a wonderful time, as you usually do.  We also love it there but dh is not a huge fan of theme parks although he does like Universal much better than Disney.  After doing the 24 hour drive from Canada four times in the past I'm not sure I can manage to convince him for a fifth.  With the kids no longer being little, there goes my bait so I will have to discover a new way to sway him to my way of thinking.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Oh that's so hard dealing with all of those trip logistics on top of the emotions.  I know you had planned so much with Sunshine in mind. I'm glad you got most of it sorted.

I would keep the Uni tix and upgrade them and do the AP thing again. You and Steve got such good use out of your last APs.


----------



## toystoryduo

Oh, Gina!  I am so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine how hard all of this has been for all of you. I'm sure it was very difficult to make all of the adjustments to your travel plans yesterday. Many hugs and continued prayers for your family and for Sunshine and her family as well.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I wish I had the right words to help or comfort you Gina. What keeps echoing through my head though is your own words about not understanding the grand plan until later. I remember a broken heart or two that I thought I would never ever recover from, yet here I am a very happily married woman with two outstanding children and I think "Everything went exactly as it should have." I can't imagine my life turning out better than it has. Painful lessons are a necessary part of growth, and when handled with care and dignity, they shape our character for the better. It's so hard when we are in the throes of it all, but I have no doubt that this is but one more step toward the intended path.. for all of you.
> I'm going to try my hardest to make it over to the Vistana to see you if you are still up for it. We don't have to talk about it, but we do need to have a laugh.



All good advice, my friend.  My problem (as per usual) is that my heart usually drowns out the common sense and logic that gently whispers in my ear.  I have to learn to think more and feel less.

I would absolutely LOVE to get together with you for a drink during our cross-over dates!!   I'm not a drinker by nature, but after this week.....I am more than willing to make an exception .  

@dancin Disney style , time to book a cheap last minute ticket with Southwest and meet us there.   Our all-Canadian Dismeet has to happen sometime.   We can start discussing that shed in the back yard again, and I hear you would be the perfect person to make recommendations on the most suitable poolside beverages .



Vestmama4 said:


> Oh Gina I am so so sorry. Sending you a big hug. I've witnessed firsthand how crippling anxiety can be, so prayers to Sunshine to get the help she needs. My heart goes out to all of you.



Thank you .  I think more people can relate than we ever realize, its just something that is not openly talked about. I am so sorry to hear this is something that has also touched your life......its not an easy thing.  Prayers for you and your family, too.



tortilla24 said:


> Have you considered having Jake bring along a bestfriend? It may be nice having a good buddy to help Jake through the difficult time and also bring some good joy to everyone. Maybe too much of a hassle but would help solve the issue with the baseball tickets/universal tix.



It would have been a lovely idea, but most of his friends are also now in the workforce (or just finishing their final year of college and returning to their hometowns to find jobs).  Then there would be the cost of airfare to factor in, as we are flying versus driving.    Considering the turn of events, I think (hope?) it might be rather healing to have it be just the three of us for a 10-day stretch.  There is no one I'd rather be with than my boys, and I am certain they feel the same way.



mom to minnie&mickey said:


> Gina you are such a kind hearted soul, you have nothing to feel guilty for and everything to feel proud of.  You loved and accepted Sunshine into your family unconditionally and included her in your family vacation, even planned it around her  That is huge and a wonderful gift to her.  No matter what happens (or does not) with her and Jake in the future she will always have those memories of being loved and a part, if only briefly, of your family.  That's the most you can do and now your priority is to see your son through this very difficult time in his life.  It sounds that Sunshine also has good support from her family to take care of her needs and get her whatever help she needs.
> 
> Having said that, I know a bit of how you are feeling like you lost a very good friend.  When I was a young teenager, many moons ago,  my oldest brother was dating a girl who was about 5 years older than me.  She used to come to our home a lot and we would hang out together, talk etc. and I used to so look forward to that.  In my childish brain I thought of her as my friend and not my brother's girlfriend.  After about a year or so they broke up and I never saw her again.  My brother moved on but I did not for a long time.  I missed her company and the house felt empty.  I had to "get over her" too, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Anyways, so looking forward to reading about your trip to Orlando.  I know if you allow yourselves you will have a wonderful time, as you usually do.  We also love it there but dh is not a huge fan of theme parks although he does like Universal much better than Disney.  After doing the 24 hour drive from Canada four times in the past I'm not sure I can manage to convince him for a fifth.  With the kids no longer being little, there goes my bait so I will have to discover a new way to sway him to my way of thinking.



Funny you mention that. I just said to my friend the other day that I haven't felt this awful since we made the agonizing decision to put our cat down when she went into full kidney failure.  I had tried so hard, and prayed so much, to make her better but ultimately ended up failing her.  This almost feels the same.  

Sunshine and I have been chatting by text this morning, and she is dropping over later tonight for a visit with me (Jake is doing his regular Wednesday evening respite care so he won't be home).  It will give us a good chance to talk, and I think she needs that.  I have assured her that we will still be there for her, and I plan to stand by that claim 100%.  



ArwenMarie said:


> Oh that's so hard dealing with all of those trip logistics on top of the emotions.  I know you had planned so much with Sunshine in mind. I'm glad you got most of it sorted.
> 
> I would keep the Uni tix and upgrade them and do the AP thing again. You and Steve got such good use out of your last APs.



I haven't yet run the idea past Steve, but it will give us a good topic for discussion over dinner tonight.  I know he was looking forward to checking out Kong when it opens, so I am sure that will be a big factor in his opinion.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

toystoryduo said:


> Oh, Gina!  I am so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine how hard all of this has been for all of you. I'm sure it was very difficult to make all of the adjustments to your travel plans yesterday. Many hugs and continued prayers for your family and for Sunshine and her family as well.



Thank you.  My mom always told us "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger".  I feel as if I will be giving Popeye a run for his money by the time we leave on this trip!


----------



## bankr63

You know for a guy who is quick to respond with a quip, words have escaped me reading through these last couple of days of posts.  Please know my heart first fell, and thus unchained, then flew out to all of you.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Oh Gina what a thing to happen. I am sending you all my good thoughts and best wishes  as ever you have been extremely open and honest with everyone and no doubt we all feel your hurt and wish we could help and take away a little of the pain.

I haven't been around much, so just catching up. Sadly, my MIL pass away a couple of weeks ago so had a lot going on. As you know, life never goes as planned


----------



## pattyw

My heart is heavy for the news but I hope in some way you can feel the warmth that we are all sending along to you and your family!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> .  I was touched and humbled by your gentleness and lack of judgement.


I think we are a pretty good bunch here!  Nice folks, which is why we have a good time together in these threads.  OK, well the others are nice....me, not so much 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We are nurturers by nature, and to know that someone we love is hurting has been a heavy cross to bear.  I seriously want a do-over for this week.  I want to be able to fix the unfixable, mend broken hearts, solve every problem and restore light and happiness where we are all feeling very empty.


That's because you are the most awesome mother of the most awesome future son in law on the planet.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> To each of you who posted a message of support and encouragement here, I offer you a big hug.


Right back at ya!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I wish I had the right words to help or comfort you Gina. What keeps echoing through my head though is your own words about not understanding the grand plan until later. I remember a broken heart or two that I thought I would never ever recover from, yet here I am a very happily married woman with two outstanding children and I think "Everything went exactly as it should have." I can't imagine my life turning out better than it has. Painful lessons are a necessary part of growth, and when handled with care and dignity, they shape our character for the better. It's so hard when we are in the throes of it all, but I have no doubt that this is but one more step toward the intended path.. for all of you.
> I'm going to try my hardest to make it over to the Vistana to see you if you are still up for it. We don't have to talk about it, but we do need to have a laugh.


Brilliant!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @dancin Disney style , time to book a cheap last minute ticket with Southwest and meet us there.   Our all-Canadian Dismeet has to happen sometime.   We can start discussing that shed in the back yard again, and I hear you would be the perfect person to make recommendations on the most suitable poolside beverages .



I was actually thinking about a fall trip with lots of cocktails by the pool.  Only problem is if Grumpy Cat wants to attend the summer intensive that she won the scholarship to I'll be in prison by the fall.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> I was actually thinking about a fall trip with lots of cocktails by the pool.  Only problem is if Grumpy Cat wants to attend the summer intensive that she won the scholarship to I'll be in prison by the fall.



Prison dismeet??  Ok I'll be there!


----------



## pigletto

pattyw said:


> Prison dismeet??  Ok I'll be there!


LMAO.. Prismeet 2016. I'm in.


----------



## Callie

Sending you more hugs Gina!
It won't stop raining here in Indiana. Plus its been cold. Not fun! So what do I do? Get a dark spray tan and currently look like I was someone nice and warm. Gotta think positive. 

You are a strong lady and will have a wonderful trip with your boys.


----------



## RocketCityMama

So I am just catching up on the latest updates and went from aww happy to aww so sad  I can't even imagine how you are all feeling right now. I am sure there will be times of happiness and sadness on your trip but do try to focus on your family while you are visiting and have fun.  

I send peace, love and prayers for emotional healing.  <3 <3


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> You know for a guy who is quick to respond with a quip, words have escaped me reading through these last couple of days of posts.  Please know my heart first fell, and thus unchained, then flew out to all of you.



Aw, thank you Munro.  I am truly feeling all the love and support, and its been such a huge comfort to our heavy hearts.   This is truly a wonderful and supportive community.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Oh Gina what a thing to happen. I am sending you all my good thoughts and best wishes  as ever you have been extremely open and honest with everyone and no doubt we all feel your hurt and wish we could help and take away a little of the pain.
> 
> I haven't been around much, so just catching up. Sadly, my MIL pass away a couple of weeks ago so had a lot going on. As you know, life never goes as planned



Just to be clear....the "like" to this post was for your kind works and best wishes.  Thank you so much for the warm thoughts, they mean alot.

My sincerest condolences to you, my friend, on the loss of your MIL.  Those kinds of things really put life in perspective, including my problems.  Big hugs to you and your entire family, may you be finding peace and comfort in your happy memories .



pattyw said:


> My heart is heavy for the news but I hope in some way you can feel the warmth that we are all sending along to you and your family!



Thank you patty.  It must be all the love and concern sent our way, because I truly am feeling a little better about life this morning.  Still not to the point of being "excited" about the trip again, but I'm working on it.



dancin Disney style said:


> I think we are a pretty good bunch here!  Nice folks, which is why we have a good time together in these threads.  OK, well the others are nice....me, not so much



I do have the BEST posters.....who I consider friends.....on this thread  .  Ya'll are most than just "nice folks".   Actually, this one sums it up quite nicely (especially where you are concerned ... the crazy part, that is ):








dancin Disney style said:


> That's because you are the most awesome mother of the most awesome future son in law on the planet.



   You're going to make me cry again.



dancin Disney style said:


> I was actually thinking about a fall trip with lots of cocktails by the pool.  Only problem is if Grumpy Cat wants to attend the summer intensive that she won the scholarship to I'll be in prison by the fall.



Prison?!?    Should we start trying to guess what crime you might be planning to commit?  That could be a fun diversion from all the sad posts lately.

Anyone want to throw out their best theory on why our dear dancin might end up behind bars?  Ready.....GO! 



pattyw said:


> Prison dismeet??  Ok I'll be there!



I'm totally in, too.  This is one I simply could NOT miss .



pigletto said:


> LMAO.. Prismeet 2016. I'm in.



"Prismeet", LOL!   You guys are the best.



Callie said:


> Sending you more hugs Gina!
> It won't stop raining here in Indiana. Plus its been cold. Not fun! So what do I do? Get a dark spray tan and currently look like I was someone nice and warm. Gotta think positive.
> 
> You are a strong lady and will have a wonderful trip with your boys.



Thank you Callie .

We are getting the cold rains here too.  Snow yesterday, rain today, snow again tomorrow.  It's almost the middle of April already, where on earth is spring?

I saw this several times on Facebook, and it truly made me laugh:








RocketCityMama said:


> So I am just catching up on the latest updates and went from aww happy to aww so sad  I can't even imagine how you are all feeling right now. I am sure there will be times of happiness and sadness on your trip but do try to focus on your family while you are visiting and have fun.
> 
> I send peace, love and prayers for emotional healing.  <3 <3



Thank you, my friend.  I appreciate the wonderful thoughts.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> Prison dismeet??  Ok I'll be there!





pigletto said:


> LMAO.. Prismeet 2016. I'm in.


 So sweet....now I know who my true friends are


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Prison?!?    Should we start trying to guess what crime you might be planning to commit?  That could be a fun diversion from all the sad posts lately.
> 
> Anyone want to throw out their best theory on why our dear dancin might end up behind bars?  Ready.....GO!


dancin' goes to prison for 500 Alex.


1 million points to the first person to figure it out.  Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

In the emotional chaos of the last few days, I totally missed responding to these two offers a little more personally.  My apologies to you both....my brains have been a bit rattled.



ElenaJane said:


> If this helps, I got a coupons in the mail for Krispy Kreme and thought of you.  I will mail it to your resort if you want!  I think you already earned yourself an extra donut!!



That is an absolutely kind offer, and normally I would take you up on it in a heartbeat (what can be better than Krispy Kreme....except Krispy Kreme at a discount?).  Unfortunately, I have had less than good luck in picking up things that are shipped to SVR....they even managed to (temporarily) lose my Walmart order once (pretty sure just the sheer number of villas and guests checking in and out on a daily basis make deliveries tough to keep track of).  I can imagine I wouldn't have a hope in them being able to put their hands on that envelope when I check in.    Just the fact that you were willing to extend that kindness to me was enough to make my day  .  



jennasmommyinMS said:


> I'd be happy to send you one of my Steak & Shake gift cards to help make you feel better.



Oh, bless you my friend 

.  I am so touched by your offer!!  I have already been so incredibly (and undeservedly) blessed for this trip with so many little 'extras' that we were not expecting, I couldn't possibly accept any more.  But the fact that you offered just warmed my heart more than you know.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> dancing goes to prison for 500 Alex



Oh, c'mon.  You sell yourself short.  That has to at least be considered a $1000 question 

.


----------



## dsmom

dancin Disney style said:


> dancing goes to prison for 500 Alex.
> 
> 
> 1 million points to the first person to figure it out.  Let the games begin!!!!



Are you talking about jeopardy?  I ask because that's the only Alex I know. (My son is a jeopardy fanatic. )
And how bad is the summer intensive?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Since Gina shared a funny FB quote I've got a few to share as well.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> Are you talking about jeopardy?  I ask because that's the only Alex I know. (My son is a jeopardy fanatic. )
> And how bad is the summer intensive?



Yes ma'am.  We Canucks can't be on the show anymore  so we have to create our own impromptu versions:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/no-canadians-jeopardy-host-alex-trebek-article-1.2540159


----------



## dancin Disney style

dsmom said:


> Are you talking about jeopardy?  I ask because that's the only Alex I know. (My son is a jeopardy fanatic. )
> And how bad is the summer intensive?


Not bad at all....in fact probably totally freaking awesome.  Just very expensive.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Not bad at all....in fact probably totally freaking awesome.  Just very expensive.



Well then, my guess is that Bank Robbery will be your crime of choice.  Am I close?


----------



## dsmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes ma'am.  We Canucks can't be on the show anymore  so we have to create our own impromptu versions:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/no-canadians-jeopardy-host-alex-trebek-article-1.2540159



Well that's not fair. Isn't Alex Trebek Canadian?


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well then, my guess is that Bank Robbery will be your crime of choice. Am I close?



@dancin Disney- no, please don't!! Prismeet 2016 sounds fun, but I don't think they'll allow cocktails there!  I'm sure we can all get together and keep you busy so you stay out of trouble.  It's fun and free here!!


----------



## mom to minnie&mickey

[UOTE="Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina, post: 55505945, member: 211072"]I saw this several times on Facebook, and it truly made me laugh:






[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the laugh Gina, this photo describes exactly what I am feeling right now as this is what we also woke up to this morning.  The rain is coming down hard and it is an absolute mess outside.

Glad to see you cracking jokes like the Gina I got used to after reading all those trip reports....keep it up and along with the snow and rain the sad feelings too will give way to the sun!


----------



## dsmom

dancin Disney style said:


> Not bad at all....in fact probably totally freaking awesome.  Just very expensive.





dancin Disney style said:


> Not bad at all....in fact probably totally freaking awesome.  Just very expensive.



In that case we all should pitch in and get you there. You are such an asset to these boards and keep us all laughing.


----------



## ElenaJane

While we are adding some humor to cheer Gina up....  This cartoon definitely reminded me of myself.  Just replace Disney with Orlando and vacations in general!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well my friends…..here’s a post I didn’t think I’d be writing, especially this close to our travel date.  It’s a tough one for me too.
> 
> 
> When we leave for Florida later this month, we will be once again travelling just as a family of three.  Sunshine will no longer be joining us on our epic Orlando adventures.
> 
> 
> As you might have guessed, this sudden change has not been an easy one for any of us…..much of this entire vacation was organized with Sunshine’s interests and overall experience in mind.  We were all excited to show her “our” Orlando…..and the anticipation has been building for months as many special events for her specific enjoyment were added to our ever-evolving itinerary.
> 
> 
> What I didn’t share with you so far is that Sunshine suffers from some pretty intense anxiety issues.  She is very open with people about her struggles with mental illness (as is her family), so I am confident she won’t mind the limited information I will share with you as part of this post.  Her struggles have been increasing substantially lately…..beyond anything that her parents, Jake, Steve or I could help her with.  Sometimes, when it comes to issues like these, all the love and support in the world isn’t enough to “fix” things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake’s recent transition from college student to full-time work force has been an adjustment that has been particularly hard for her to bear.  His frenetic schedule and long hours made supporting her emotional needs that much more difficult, and he was struggling emotionally under the pressure as well.  He cared about her enough to know that their relationship would continue to be difficult for her when his work circumstances were not going to change.  Under the current conditions, we also had our concerns about her anxiety levels on the trip (and how we would address any issues that arose, out of our home country and away from her support network).
> 
> 
> It is beyond an understatement to say this was a painful and heartbreaking decision.  Jake talked with both her and her parents, as did we, and even though we all felt it was ultimately the right thing for Sunshine (including herself), it has not come without a huge amount of heartbreak and tears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so begins a new direction for this trip:  the Three Amigos will be picking ourselves up, dusting ourselves off, and heading southward as planned, but minus our special guest.  I have the unpleasant process, over the next few days, of adjusting our existing reservations….for character breakfasts, Dine with Shamu, SeaWorld tours, etc…..to a party of three from a party of four.  Not a place we expected to be in right now, but I will hold tight to the belief that it has happened for a reason.  We don’t always understand the “grand plan” until much, much later.
> 
> 
> She and Jake will remain dear friends, and she will always hold a special place in Steve & I's hearts.  We pray that she gets the help she needs to be happy and healthy.    Her place in our family may have changed, but our love for her has not.
> 
> 
> 18 days to departure (almost to the minute).  And if we didn’t need a vacation before now……well, we certainly do at this point.



Exactly the reason GFs or even just plain old 'friends' no longer make the cut on our trips.  You tend to live and learn once you've gone thru this a few times. Have read some real horror stories here of people getting stuck in this matter, even by family!

Unless my boys specifically ask for my input on their love lives (few and far between lol), have learned to step aside and let them figure it out. I'd like to think we've given them the tools they need to make good life decisions but, naturally you feel their pain and still worry.  Just like the old days:  you lift them up, dust them off, and let them know they are loved.  

It's all part of growing up, your son will get thru this with your love and support.  Put it behind you and have a great trip! 

ps i vote for upgrading to a U AP, Kong is right around the corner.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, c'mon.  You sell yourself short.  That has to at least be considered a $1000 question
> 
> .


It's a first round question


----------



## JaxDad

There are no $500 questions in the first round. I thought you were just converting the $1000 question to Canadian Dollars...


----------



## Monykalyn

Very far behind but wanted to chime in on how sorry I am that a change in plans had to be made- your excitement in planning the trip with Sunshine was evident- as is the sorrow of going on without her. As the mom of a child with anxiety issues (which thankfully seem to be lessening as he gets older) your family providing a consistent safe haven is very valuable - as is your family continuing to keep in touch as you can.  Dealing with change is never an easy process (even when it's a happy change) and it can be overwhelming when having to deal with other emotional issues on top.
Here's to hoping the happy mojo comes back for you guys.


----------



## Callie

That picture posted above pretty much is related to me!
I like to splurge on my trips, and maybe a nice purse or two rarely. 
Sometimes I do enjoy going out for a nice steak, otherwise I'm a cheapie cheap cheap!


----------



## Lynne G

Hang in there.  Change, while sometimes very stressful, is good, when you look back at it.  We've been a family of 3 many times, given DH sometimes has work that cannot be away from, and he hates to fly.  And still a wahoo, you still have a trip to look forward to.  

And, in honor of your like of little of Ms. Kitty:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> Well that's not fair. Isn't Alex Trebek Canadian?



He most certainly is....born and raised right here in Ontario.  A bit of an amusing bit of irony there!



pattyw said:


> @dancin Disney- no, please don't!! Prismeet 2016 sounds fun, but I don't think they'll allow cocktails there!  I'm sure we can all get together and keep you busy so you stay out of trouble.  It's fun and free here!!



We'll have to keep the Prismeet title (because I thought that was rather catchy ), and make it a Princess Dismeet  versus a prison one.  We can all wear crowns and dress in pink.  Sorry, @bankr63 and @JaxDad .   We might be able to make an exception to the dress code for you guys.....perhaps a bow tie and tux would be a good substitution?



mom to minnie&mickey said:


> Thanks for the laugh Gina, this photo describes exactly what I am feeling right now as this is what we also woke up to this morning.  The rain is coming down hard and it is an absolute mess outside.
> 
> Glad to see you cracking jokes like the Gina I got used to after reading all those trip reports....keep it up and along with the snow and rain the sad feelings too will give way to the sun!



I'm trying.  For my guys.



dsmom said:


> In that case we all should pitch in and get you there. You are such an asset to these boards and keep us all laughing.



Hmmmmm.....the first Disboards Crowd Funding campaign?  

(and just in case I just gave the mods a touch of heart failure with that comment, know that I'm kidding! ) 



ElenaJane said:


> View attachment 160763
> 
> While we are adding some humor to cheer Gina up....  This cartoon definitely reminded me of myself.  Just replace Disney with Orlando and vacations in general!!!



That is SO perfect!      I may have to share that one on Facebook too!!


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> Since Gina shared a funny FB quote I've got a few to share as well.
> 
> View attachment 160743



That one was written by an American.  A TRUE Canadian would have said "Hold my Timmies and watch this, eh!"

Here's my guess on the crimes:

*The Saga of DDS*

To pay for Grumpy Cat's expenses our dear Dancin' overextends on her credit cards.
Facing increasing pressure to pay up, she first robs a bank (crime 1)
Unfortunately, the paint pack explodes in the satchel, rending the money useless.  But she tries to wash it off (crime 2 - money laundering)
Thinking quickly, she writes herself a cheque to cover the balance and tries to pay it before the cheque bounces.  (crime 3 - kiting)
Doesn't work, and she is in a bad way.  Decides her car is worth enough to cover the debt.  So she torches it for the insurance cheque (crime 4 - insurance fraud)
Darn, now there's no car and Grumpy Cat has to get to school.  Nice lookin' Mustang out on the street, quick hotwire (crime 5 - grand theft auto)
Crossing the US Border, Dancin becomes an international fugitive.
State Troopers give chase, as Dancin' leads them on a high speed escapade across 3 states (crime 6 - well too many infractions to list,  willing to bet there was a resisting arrest in there too)
Grumpy Cat pouts until the nice officers offer to get her to school (phew!)
Dancin' is in the slammer awaiting trial when her Golden Girls and Montague the Chauffer arrive for a Prismeet. 
As the Goldens distract the guards, Montague and Dancin' sneak out the side door, swing round front grab the Goldens and run.

Okay, I had a couple of more lines for an ending here.  But let's have some more fun.  Please keep it going and add on to the end of the above story (and crime spree) with your own thoughts... (somehow I can picture Gina as a bit of a Gun Moll...)


So I am now officially back into planning phase.  Still the best part of a year away, but we have made our reservations for next March on Hilton Head Island.  Never been there, but heard great things, so now I have a ton of research to do.  I really like to get the lay of the land in advance, so am already deep into google land.  A+ and I really enjoy cycling, and the island is apparently very bicycle friendly with paths ringing the island, so I know our bike gear will be coming along.  We'll probably bring our kayak gear too (but rent the boats there).  This is going to be very different from most of our other vacations as we hope to park the car and leave it alone as much as possible.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> Exactly the reason GFs or even just plain old 'friends' no longer make the cut on our trips.  You tend to live and learn once you've gone thru this a few times. Have read some real horror stories here of people getting stuck in this matter, even by family!
> 
> Unless my boys specifically ask for my input on their love lives (few and far between lol), have learned to step aside and let them figure it out. I'd like to think we've given them the tools they need to make good life decisions but, naturally you feel their pain and still worry.  Just like the old days:  you lift them up, dust them off, and let them know they are loved.
> 
> It's all part of growing up, your son will get thru this with your love and support.  Put it behind you and have a great trip!
> 
> ps i vote for upgrading to a U AP, Kong is right around the corner.



Thanks for the wise words.  Spoken like someone who has been down similar roads.  Always funny to think about how "hard" we thought it was raising toddlers.  Young adults are so much more difficult.....bigger issues and less ability to "fix" the broken pieces.  Rewarding, yes, but harder on the heart.

I chatted with Steve a bit last night, and we're mulling over the whole AP renewal.  Not ruling in, but not ruling it out just yet either.  We've set the weekend as our deadline for a decision.



JaxDad said:


> There are no $500 questions in the first round. I thought you were just converting the $1000 question to Canadian Dollars...



Hey, now don't make it any worse than it is......$1000 US will get you *$759* Canadian.  That sounds so much better than $500!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Very far behind but wanted to chime in on how sorry I am that a change in plans had to be made- your excitement in planning the trip with Sunshine was evident- as is the sorrow of going on without her. As the mom of a child with anxiety issues (which thankfully seem to be lessening as he gets older) your family providing a consistent safe haven is very valuable - as is your family continuing to keep in touch as you can.  Dealing with change is never an easy process (even when it's a happy change) and it can be overwhelming when having to deal with other emotional issues on top.
> Here's to hoping the happy mojo comes back for you guys.



Thank you, my friend.  I am sorry to hear that anxiety affects your family as well.  You know what is really something, though?  The number of folks I have chatted with by email and private message since I shared the updates who have offered encouragement and support because they are living it themselves, or loving someone who is.  If nothing else, maybe sharing our situation will bring a little bit of awareness to an issue that's very, very real.  Hugs and support to you, Monykalyn .  Its a good reminder for us all to be here for each other.



Callie said:


> That picture posted above pretty much is related to me!
> I like to splurge on my trips, and maybe a nice purse or two rarely.
> Sometimes I do enjoy going out for a nice steak, otherwise I'm a cheapie cheap cheap!



Now, we don't use the word 'cheap' in our house.  *Frugal* or_* fiscally responsible*_ sound so much more classy! 



Lynne G said:


> Hang in there.  Change, while sometimes very stressful, is good, when you look back at it.  We've been a family of 3 many times, given DH sometimes has work that cannot be away from, and he hates to fly.  And still a wahoo, you still have a trip to look forward to.
> 
> And, in honor of your like of little of Ms. Kitty:



You are right Lynne, still lots to be grateful and happy for.  I am using those exact sentiments to try and reframe my thoughts today.  

That Hello Minion had me laughing right out loud.  How adorably cute and perfectly fitting as we count down to our next minion meet & greet and our first encounter (hopefully!) with Hello Kitty!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> That one was written by an American.  A TRUE Canadian would have said "Hold my Timmies and watch this, eh!"
> 
> Here's my guess on the crimes:
> 
> *The Saga of DDS*
> 
> To pay for Grumpy Cat's expenses our dear Dancin' overextends on her credit cards.
> Facing increasing pressure to pay up, she first robs a bank (crime 1)
> Unfortunately, the paint pack explodes in the satchel, rending the money useless.  But she tries to wash it off (crime 2 - money laundering)
> Thinking quickly, she writes herself a cheque to cover the balance and tries to pay it before the cheque bounces.  (crime 3 - kiting)
> Doesn't work, and she is in a bad way.  Decides her car is worth enough to cover the debt.  So she torches it for the insurance cheque (crime 4 - insurance fraud)
> Darn, now there's no car and Grumpy Cat has to get to school.  Nice lookin' Mustang out on the street, quick hotwire (crime 5 - grand theft auto)
> Crossing the US Border, Dancin becomes an international fugitive.
> State Troopers give chase, as Dancin' leads them on a high speed escapade across 3 states (crime 6 - well too many infractions to list,  willing to bet there was a resisting arrest in there too)
> Grumpy Cat pouts until the nice officers offer to get her to school (phew!)
> Dancin' is in the slammer awaiting trial when her Golden Girls and Montague the Chauffer arrive for a Prismeet.
> As the Goldens distract the guards, Montague and Dancin' sneak out the side door, swing round front grab the Goldens and run.
> 
> Okay, I had a couple of more lines for an ending here.  But let's have some more fun.  Please keep it going and add on to the end of the above story (and crime spree) with your own thoughts... (somehow I can picture Gina as a bit of a Gun Moll...)
> 
> 
> So I am now officially back into planning phase.  Still the best part of a year away, but we have made our reservations for next March on Hilton Head Island.  Never been there, but heard great things, so now I have a ton of research to do.  I really like to get the lay of the land in advance, so am already deep into google land.  A+ and I really enjoy cycling, and the island is apparently very bicycle friendly with paths ringing the island, so I know our bike gear will be coming along.  We'll probably bring our kayak gear too (but rent the boats there).  This is going to be very different from most of our other vacations as we hope to park the car and leave it alone as much as possible.



Okay, irony seems to be the theme of the day.  No word of a lie, there was a bank robbery in our city (literally RIGHT NEXT DOOR to my office building) earlier this morning.  

  

Co-incidence?  @dancin Disney style , do you have an alibi???

As for the gun moll, I am ashamed to admit I had to look that up and see what it was .    I am such a sheltered girl .

I have to say, you came up with a much more detailed story line than I ever would have crafted.  Are you sure you don't write crime novels in your spare time?

And a big YAY for another trip in the planning stages!!  That deserves a dance!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We'll have to keep the Prismeet title (because I thought that was rather catchy ), and make it a Princess Dismeet  versus a prison one. We can all wear crowns and dress in pink. Sorry, @bankr63 and @JaxDad . We might be able to make an exception to the dress code for you guys.....perhaps a bow tie and tux would be a good substitution?



Prismeet it is- you're the boss here, Gina!


----------



## dsmom

bankr63 said:


> That one was written by an American.  A TRUE Canadian would have said "Hold my Timmies and watch this, eh!"
> 
> Here's my guess on the crimes:
> 
> *The Saga of DDS*
> 
> To pay for Grumpy Cat's expenses our dear Dancin' overextends on her credit cards.
> Facing increasing pressure to pay up, she first robs a bank (crime 1)
> Unfortunately, the paint pack explodes in the satchel, rending the money useless.  But she tries to wash it off (crime 2 - money laundering)
> Thinking quickly, she writes herself a cheque to cover the balance and tries to pay it before the cheque bounces.  (crime 3 - kiting)
> Doesn't work, and she is in a bad way.  Decides her car is worth enough to cover the debt.  So she torches it for the insurance cheque (crime 4 - insurance fraud)
> Darn, now there's no car and Grumpy Cat has to get to school.  Nice lookin' Mustang out on the street, quick hotwire (crime 5 - grand theft auto)
> Crossing the US Border, Dancin becomes an international fugitive.
> State Troopers give chase, as Dancin' leads them on a high speed escapade across 3 states (crime 6 - well too many infractions to list,  willing to bet there was a resisting arrest in there too)
> Grumpy Cat pouts until the nice officers offer to get her to school (phew!)
> Dancin' is in the slammer awaiting trial when her Golden Girls and Montague the Chauffer arrive for a Prismeet.
> As the Goldens distract the guards, Montague and Dancin' sneak out the side door, swing round front grab the Goldens and run.
> 
> Okay, I had a couple of more lines for an ending here.  But let's have some more fun.  Please keep it going and add on to the end of the above story (and crime spree) with your own thoughts... (somehow I can picture Gina as a bit of a Gun Moll...)
> 
> 
> So I am now officially back into planning phase.  Still the best part of a year away, but we have made our reservations for next March on Hilton Head Island.  Never been there, but heard great things, so now I have a ton of research to do.  I really like to get the lay of the land in advance, so am already deep into google land.  A+ and I really enjoy cycling, and the island is apparently very bicycle friendly with paths ringing the island, so I know our bike gear will be coming along.  We'll probably bring our kayak gear too (but rent the boats there).  This is going to be very different from most of our other vacations as we hope to park the car and leave it alone as much as possible.



Love Hilton Head island. Been there many times and they are very bike friendly. Jekyll island is a little further south and very bike friendly also.


----------



## pattyw

bankr63 said:


> That one was written by an American.  A TRUE Canadian would have said "Hold my Timmies and watch this, eh!"
> 
> Here's my guess on the crimes:
> 
> *The Saga of DDS*
> 
> To pay for Grumpy Cat's expenses our dear Dancin' overextends on her credit cards.
> Facing increasing pressure to pay up, she first robs a bank (crime 1)
> Unfortunately, the paint pack explodes in the satchel, rending the money useless.  But she tries to wash it off (crime 2 - money laundering)
> Thinking quickly, she writes herself a cheque to cover the balance and tries to pay it before the cheque bounces.  (crime 3 - kiting)
> Doesn't work, and she is in a bad way.  Decides her car is worth enough to cover the debt.  So she torches it for the insurance cheque (crime 4 - insurance fraud)
> Darn, now there's no car and Grumpy Cat has to get to school.  Nice lookin' Mustang out on the street, quick hotwire (crime 5 - grand theft auto)
> Crossing the US Border, Dancin becomes an international fugitive.
> State Troopers give chase, as Dancin' leads them on a high speed escapade across 3 states (crime 6 - well too many infractions to list,  willing to bet there was a resisting arrest in there too)
> Grumpy Cat pouts until the nice officers offer to get her to school (phew!)
> Dancin' is in the slammer awaiting trial when her Golden Girls and Montague the Chauffer arrive for a Prismeet.
> As the Goldens distract the guards, Montague and Dancin' sneak out the side door, swing round front grab the Goldens and run.
> 
> Okay, I had a couple of more lines for an ending here.  But let's have some more fun.  Please keep it going and add on to the end of the above story (and crime spree) with your own thoughts... (somehow I can picture Gina as a bit of a Gun Moll...)
> 
> 
> So I am now officially back into planning phase.  Still the best part of a year away, but we have made our reservations for next March on Hilton Head Island.  Never been there, but heard great things, so now I have a ton of research to do.  I really like to get the lay of the land in advance, so am already deep into google land.  A+ and I really enjoy cycling, and the island is apparently very bicycle friendly with paths ringing the island, so I know our bike gear will be coming along.  We'll probably bring our kayak gear too (but rent the boats there).  This is going to be very different from most of our other vacations as we hope to park the car and leave it alone as much as possible.




Good thing I'm alone in the office right now, I'm laughing so hard from this story!!

I like it- we're the Golden Girls who rescue @dancin'- @bankr are you Montague? and don't leave us hanging- make a good ending!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> That one was written by an American.  A TRUE Canadian would have said "Hold my Timmies and watch this, eh!"
> 
> Here's my guess on the crimes:
> 
> *The Saga of DDS*
> 
> To pay for Grumpy Cat's expenses our dear Dancin' overextends on her credit cards.
> Facing increasing pressure to pay up, she first robs a bank (crime 1)
> Unfortunately, the paint pack explodes in the satchel, rending the money useless.  But she tries to wash it off (crime 2 - money laundering)
> Thinking quickly, she writes herself a cheque to cover the balance and tries to pay it before the cheque bounces.  (crime 3 - kiting)
> Doesn't work, and she is in a bad way.  Decides her car is worth enough to cover the debt.  So she torches it for the insurance cheque (crime 4 - insurance fraud)
> Darn, now there's no car and Grumpy Cat has to get to school.  Nice lookin' Mustang out on the street, quick hotwire (crime 5 - grand theft auto)
> Crossing the US Border, Dancin becomes an international fugitive.
> State Troopers give chase, as Dancin' leads them on a high speed escapade across 3 states (crime 6 - well too many infractions to list,  willing to bet there was a resisting arrest in there too)
> Grumpy Cat pouts until the nice officers offer to get her to school (phew!)
> Dancin' is in the slammer awaiting trial when her Golden Girls and Montague the Chauffer arrive for a Prismeet.
> As the Goldens distract the guards, Montague and Dancin' sneak out the side door, swing round front grab the Goldens and run.
> 
> Okay, I had a couple of more lines for an ending here.  But let's have some more fun.  Please keep it going and add on to the end of the above story (and crime spree) with your own thoughts... (somehow I can picture Gina as a bit of a Gun Moll...)
> 
> 
> So I am now officially back into planning phase.  Still the best part of a year away, but we have made our reservations for next March on Hilton Head Island.  Never been there, but heard great things, so now I have a ton of research to do.  I really like to get the lay of the land in advance, so am already deep into google land.  A+ and I really enjoy cycling, and the island is apparently very bicycle friendly with paths ringing the island, so I know our bike gear will be coming along.  We'll probably bring our kayak gear too (but rent the boats there).  This is going to be very different from most of our other vacations as we hope to park the car and leave it alone as much as possible.



*Ding Ding Ding we have a winner!!!!!!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Okay, irony seems to be the theme of the day.  No word of a lie, there was a bank robbery in our city (literally RIGHT NEXT DOOR to my office building) earlier this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Co-incidence?  @dancin Disney style , do you have an alibi???


Yes, I do.  I was home alone all afternoon.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> @dancin Disney- no, please don't!! Prismeet 2016 sounds fun, but I don't think they'll allow cocktails there!  I'm sure we can all get together and keep you busy so you stay out of trouble.  It's fun and free here!!


There is nothing that you can't make in prison.   Hooch can be made in the toilet.  I've got in covered!


----------



## mmdis

Oh Gina I’ve been here reading along quietly lurking as my usual just loving your report. We were on Vacation last week so catching up this morning so happy for you then Wham !!! I had tears in my eyes for you reading this. In all your posts your love for Sunshine has jumped out on every word you write.  I feel for your family but it also comes across how close you are so I know you will get though it.  Hang in there and know we will keep both you and Sunshine in your prayers.


----------



## bankr63

pattyw said:


> @bankr are you Montague? and don't leave us hanging- make a good ending!



Yes, and I guess I forget that Gina is the only to call me by real name here on DIS.  Bit of a story but I have always signed my name M Ross, and it became the topic of discussion on another couple of threads that I participated in heavily.  It led to quite the guessing game, and at the end of the of the day I think it was @laura74 who came up with that moniker.  It still gets used on other threads I frequent.  I liked it so much it is actually my twitter name @DISMontague; not that I ever tweet.



dancin Disney style said:


> *Ding Ding Ding we have a winner!!!!!!*


Who shall receive C$1MM, to be granted as its equivalent value (after exchange, taxes, import duties, brokerage, HST, PST, FST, GST, VAT, M-O-U-S-E); either a Dole Whip or a Zebra Dome...



dancin Disney style said:


> There is nothing that you can't make in prison.   Hooch can be made in the toilet.  I've got in covered!


 I think I may have just thrown up in my mouth a little bit. (I don't think that's the first time you've done that).
If you've got it covered, don't cover it too tightly, it will explode!
And do you just cross your legs for however long it takes this stuff to ferment?

Okay next line in the story for Ms Pattyw, others can chime in too with lines, just add one to your next post!
A couple of days later, Disney Police on patrol at the Magic Kingdom spot a group looking suspiciously like those listed on an Interpol APB for international fugitives...​
Next?  Maybe I'll keep adding lines on my posts here as well, might actually provide some diversion while the Bo-Bina's are away if we can keep it going that long...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> He most certainly is....born and raised right here in Ontario.  A bit of an amusing bit of irony there!


I'll take William Shatner over Alex any day.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Who shall receive C$1MM, to be granted as its equivalent value (after exchange, taxes, import duties, brokerage, HST, PST, FST, GST, VAT, M-O-U-S-E); either a Dole Whip or a Zebra Dome...
> 
> 
> I think I may have just thrown up in my mouth a little bit. (I don't think that's the first time you've done that).
> If you've got it covered, don't cover it too tightly, it will explode!
> And do you just cross your legs for however long it takes this stuff to ferment?


And here's your prize Sir Montagu

Not 1 but 2 partially licked ice cream cones.

As to the prison hooch my oldest DD told me about the particulars. For school last year(BA in Criminal Justice) she had to go on a tour of some max security prisons.  She even had the ....enter sarcasm here...'honour' of seeing Paul Bernardo from the inside.  She saw a few other famous inmates too.

I will have to ask her again for the recipie.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> And here's your prize Sir Montagu
> View attachment 160836
> Not 1 but 2 partially licked ice cream cones.


You know, after seeing the lineups at Ghirardelli this March, I'll take 'em!!!  Those are two serious investments of time right there folks.



dancin Disney style said:


> As to the prison hooch my oldest DD told me about the particulars. For school last year(BA in Criminal Justice) she had to go on a tour of some max security prisons.  She even had the ....enter sarcasm here...'honour' of seeing Paul Bernardo from the inside.  She saw a few other famous inmates too.
> 
> I will have to ask her again for the recipe.


Forget the recipe, I want to know HOW they make it.  And where they go pee while it's brewing...


----------



## Ritchielace

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We'll have to keep the Prismeet title (because I thought that was rather catchy ), and make it a Princess Dismeet  versus a prison one. We can all wear crowns and dress in pink. Sorry, @bankr63 and @JaxDad . We might be able to make an exception to the dress code for you guys.....perhaps a bow tie and tux would be a good substitution?



Hate to say it but for a real prismeet I think the crowns and pink has got to stay in the dress code  I'm sure they look great in pink. 

My answer for 500 is drunk in public and ending up in Disney jail for beating up a Chip and Dale.    No offense Dancin just seems a humorous mental picture to me


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> There is nothing that you can't make in prison.   Hooch can be made in the toilet.  I've got in covered!



Ok- I could bring something to eat with our drinks, but what goes with toilet bowl hootch?  I bet that's something you never thought would be brought up on your PTR Gina!


----------



## dancin Disney style

All this prison talk might be for not. What do you think of my defence?


----------



## dsmom

dancin Disney style said:


> I'll take William Shatner over Alex any day.



I love Alex. He looks exactly like my late dad. My special needs son loves Jeopardy. He thinks his granddaddy died and went to Jeopardy Heaven.


----------



## dancin Disney style

and your morning giggle.....


----------



## pigletto

Well good morning Gina. Did you wake up to more snow like we did? GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!
Only 21 days to go over here. I hope you are feeling even a little better and looking forward to the warmth in a few weeks.


----------



## Ritchielace

@dancin Disney style
Not to hijack Gina's post but I don't think my life could be complete without seeing that. She just confirmed her Gilmore Girls return and that finished it off.  Yes I am 30 something but this so made my day.  Done over board sharing


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> You know, after seeing the lineups at Ghirardelli this March, I'll take 'em!!!  Those are two serious investments of time right there folks.
> 
> 
> Forget the recipe, I want to know HOW they make it.  And where they go pee while it's brewing...



I guess we were lucky at Ghirardelli's.  We went 3 times (yes there was a LOT of ice cream on the trip) and never waited in a long line.  Maybe 5-6 people ahead of us each time.  I know it's gets crazy later in the evening.  We were there before 7:30pm all 3 times.  Including my 10% discount I still managed to spend approx. $50 there that week.   I won't mention the trip to Beaches and Cream or the late night trip to the POP food court.

So on to the important stuff....the hooch.  DD said that it's called a brew but that's all she can remember.  She doesn't think that anything was said about how they go about fermenting it.  On the subject of alternate facilities whilst it's brewing she did say they do have other places to go.  She also said that there is very little that inmates can't make.  They are VERY creative.  The institutions she toured have little mini museums set up of items that have been made by inmates and confiscated.  The displays are for the purpose of educating staff. 

@pattyw  probably some petit fours would go nicely.  Don't you think?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes, I do.  I was home alone all afternoon.



Ha!  I knew it! 



dancin Disney style said:


> There is nothing that you can't make in prison.   Hooch can be made in the toilet.  I've got in covered!



  



mmdis said:


> Oh Gina I’ve been here reading along quietly lurking as my usual just loving your report. We were on Vacation last week so catching up this morning so happy for you then Wham !!! I had tears in my eyes for you reading this. In all your posts your love for Sunshine has jumped out on every word you write.  I feel for your family but it also comes across how close you are so I know you will get though it.  Hang in there and know we will keep both you and Sunshine in your prayers.



Thank you mmdis.  Finally feeling a little more peaceful about things today.  It's been a long week, for sure.



bankr63 said:


> I think I may have just thrown up in my mouth a little bit. (I don't think that's the first time you've done that).
> If you've got it covered, don't cover it too tightly, it will explode!
> And do you just cross your legs for however long it takes this stuff to ferment?



And this is where I officially lost control of this thread .



dancin Disney style said:


> I'll take William Shatner over Alex any day.



I dunno, I lost a little respect for Mr. Shatner when he was relegated to doing Priceline commercials.



dancin Disney style said:


> As to the prison hooch my oldest DD told me about the particulars. For school last year(BA in Criminal Justice) she had to go on a tour of some max security prisons.  She even had the ....enter sarcasm here...'honour' of seeing Paul Bernardo from the inside.  She saw a few other famous inmates too.



Does it make me weird if I say I find that to be eerily cool?  Perhaps I need to stop watching so many episodes of Criminal Minds.



bankr63 said:


> Forget the recipe, I want to know HOW they make it.  And where they go pee while it's brewing...



Good grief Munro!!  (oops...I mean, Montague  )



pattyw said:


> Ok- I could bring something to eat with our drinks, but what goes with toilet bowl hootch?  I bet that's something you never thought would be brought up on your PTR Gina!



I have learned to expect the unexpected when @dancin Disney style is in the house.



dancin Disney style said:


> All this prison talk might be for not. What do you think of my defence?
> 
> View attachment 160859



The funny thing is, I can totally picture you saying this to the poor officer who has the audacity to pull you over.  Let us know what the judge sets your bail amount at, and we'll be sure to come free you as soon as we can.



dsmom said:


> I love Alex. He looks exactly like my late dad. My special needs son loves Jeopardy. He thinks his granddaddy died and went to Jeopardy Heaven.



Aw, sweet David  .  I have to agree with him......heaven most surely has the game show channel.  I have often pictured my dad tracking down Richard Dawson beyond the pearly gates.  He was a huge Family Fued fan.



pigletto said:


> Well good morning Gina. Did you wake up to more snow like we did? GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!
> Only 21 days to go over here. I hope you are feeling even a little better and looking forward to the warmth in a few weeks.



Thank the Lord, we missed out on any accumulation....just lots of pesky flakes depressing the heck out of us all.  Spring snow STINKS!!!!!

The long range forecast for Orlando looks mighty fine.....temps in the 80's!!  (and hopefully lots of sun for both of us!)

We're officially at 15 days.  I can send in my Diamond Lane requests for the Vistana tomorrow .



dancin Disney style said:


> I guess we were lucky at Ghirardelli's.  We went 3 times (yes there was a LOT of ice cream on the trip) and never waited in a long line.  Maybe 5-6 people ahead of us each time.  I know it's gets crazy later in the evening.  We were there before 7:30pm all 3 times.  Including my 10% discount I still managed to spend approx. $50 there that week.   I won't mention the trip to Beaches and Cream or the late night trip to the POP food court.


----------



## Lynne G

With all that potty talk:

 

And the count down begins for you!  That is a wahoo for you on this bitter cold night.

Yes, we had snow all day, and freezing temps tomorrow, with wind chills in single digits.  Yep, April is spring on its way.  Right.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> With all that potty talk:
> 
> View attachment 161154
> 
> And the count down begins for you!  That is a wahoo for you on this bitter cold night.
> 
> Yes, we had snow all day, and freezing temps tomorrow, with wind chills in single digits.  Yep, April is spring on its way.  Right.



LOL....that's a minion quote that my boys will wholeheartly agree with .  I am sure anyone else living with two guys will also be able to relate!

We are down to 13 days to departure, two weeks until we arrive in Orlando .  Today I submitted our Diamond Lane requests for the Vistana...nothing too specific, jus our usual pre-arrival requests of a top floor villa that's close to the Fountains pool.  I ordered some new swimwear on Friday, so that's off my to-do list as well (though Jake could use some new trunks before we leave).  Hair cuts are booked for next week, and probably a week from today I will bust out the luggage and start the initial stages of the packing process.

Yesterday was our last 'normal' grocery shop before the trip.  Next week, we'll buy sparingly so the fridge can be mostly empty when we close up the house for 11 days.   Some of the meals on that last week before we leave are always interesting , trying to eat up as many of the leftovers and various open items as possible in order to reduce any waste.

I still have to chat with my neighbour to be sure she can keep an eye on the house for us while we're gone.  She and her daughter have been great to help us out in the past, so I am pretty confident she won't mind doing so again this trip.  It's pretty easy when there are no animals or anything to care for.....just a quick walk through each day to ensure all is well and to vary the lights to discourage any would-be burgalers.

Not much left to do but to watch the clock and cross off the days on the calendar!


----------



## JenLanDisney

Sounds like you're right on track, Gina. I'm exited for your trip, too.  Because that means a trip report is not far behind!

I've added one more item to our pre-trip list. We have a local grocery store that allows us to online order items for pick up. So, I "do" my grocery shopping before we leave. And then pick it up the day after we return. It's a relief to save that hour when I'm trying to get us back into the swing of things after a vacation.


----------



## ArwenMarie

It's coming soon now! 

I feel like 2016 is flying, I think because our winter was mild.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JenLanDisney said:


> Sounds like you're right on track, Gina. I'm exited for your trip, too.  Because that means a trip report is not far behind!
> 
> I've added one more item to our pre-trip list. We have a local grocery store that allows us to online order items for pick up. So, I "do" my grocery shopping before we leave. And then pick it up the day after we return. It's a relief to save that hour when I'm trying to get us back into the swing of things after a vacation.



What a great idea!!   I would absolutely do the same thing if it was offered here (small town Canada is not nearly as progressive....we will be another 10 years before we have those kinds of options!).   I have booked an extra day off when we come home, to give me a buffer day to do that kind of running around.  Of course, we will probably eat enough on this trip to warrant us not eating for at least a week afterward, LOL!



ArwenMarie said:


> It's coming soon now!
> 
> I feel like 2016 is flying, I think because our winter was mild.



We are still waiting to warm up here .    I cannot wait to thaw out in the southern sun!


----------



## JenLanDisney

Re: the online grocery shopping.  We live in rural Maine. My mom visits and affectionately calls it "the middle of nowhere." Wait til I tell her how advanced we are!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I dunno, I lost a little respect for Mr. Shatner when he was relegated to doing Priceline commercials.



That's what's so great about him.  He is 80ish and has 2 TV shows and is the face of Priceline, goofy commercials and all.  LUV Captain Kirk!!!!!!!

I think the most patriotic is Allan Thicke....as dorky as he is.  



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Does it make me weird if I say I find that to be eerily cool?  Perhaps I need to stop watching so many episodes of Criminal Minds.


If you're weird than I'm a total freak.  I was all excited when she told me she saw Bernardo.  I wanted a detailed account.  In fact, the whole trip sounded really interesting.   She also saw the elder Shafia ( I think that's the name....the honour killings, where the wife and daughters were drowned in a car) and also saw the block that they were holding Col. Williams but did not see him.    They toured 3 facilities and had some interaction with some of the low risk guys at Bath.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have learned to expect the unexpected when @dancin Disney style is in the house.


----------



## Callie

Just got our car rental for June down to 79 thanks to your codes you posted on the October thread gina!


----------



## dsmom

dancin Disney style said:


> That's what's so great about him.  He is 80ish and has 2 TV shows and is the face of Priceline, goofy commercials and all.  LUV Captain Kirk!!!!!!!
> 
> I think the most patriotic is Allan Thicke....as dorky as he is.
> 
> 
> If you're weird than I'm a total freak.  I was all excited when she told me she saw Bernardo.  I wanted a detailed account.  In fact, the whole trip sounded really interesting.   She also saw the elder Shafia ( I think that's the name....the honour killings, where the wife and daughters were drowned in a car) and also saw the block that they were holding Col. Williams but did not see him.    They toured 3 facilities and had some interaction with some of the low risk guys at Bath.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161507



Go to YouTube and type in William Shatner and tambourine man. You're in for a real treat.


----------



## dancin Disney style

dsmom said:


> Go to YouTube and type in William Shatner and tambourine man. You're in for a real treat.


My personal favourite is Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. That whole album is dorktastic.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> @pattyw probably some petit fours would go nicely. Don't you think?



Got it- I'll have them decorated with little stripes- maybe some orange - and little files on top- all to keep in with the theme!

Hey- I like Shatner too!  How about an oldie he was on- the Twilight Zone episode with the gremlin on the wing of the plane.  I always look out at the wing when we're flying just in case!


----------



## dsmom

pattyw said:


> Got it- I'll have them decorated with little stripes- maybe some orange - and little files on top- all to keep in with the theme!
> 
> Hey- I like Shatner too!  How about an oldie he was on- the Twilight Zone episode with the gremlin on the wing of the plane.  I always look out at the wing when we're flying just in case!



I saw that as a small child. It's what started my fear of flying.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Got it- I'll have them decorated with little stripes- maybe some orange - and little files on top- all to keep in with the theme!
> 
> Hey- I like Shatner too!  How about an oldie he was on- the Twilight Zone episode with the gremlin on the wing of the plane.  I always look out at the wing when we're flying just in case!





dsmom said:


> I saw that as a small child. It's what started my fear of flying.



Oh my......I just watched it on youtube .  That was seriously disturbing!!  



And I have a window seat on both of our flights this trip!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Callie said:


> Just got our car rental for June down to 79 thanks to your codes you posted on the October thread gina!





 That is so awesome to hear!

So happy to hear the codes were helpful for you!

(and I love another reason to find fun new smileys on @bankr63 's not-so-secret website 

)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> If you're weird than I'm a total freak.








(but we love you anyway ..... every little freaky aspect 

)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> Hey- I like Shatner too!  How about an oldie he was on- the Twilight Zone episode with the gremlin on the wing of the plane.  I always look out at the wing when we're flying just in case!


That is probably the only episode I remember clearly.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>


 I can't wait for another Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina trip report!!


----------



## ElenaJane

dsmom said:


> I saw that as a small child. It's what started my fear of flying.


I saw that as a kid too!  When it is dark outside or foggy when I am on a plane, I look out the window and get the creeps!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

It's a quiet morning at the office for me today.  One of my bosses is still in Myrtle Beach, the other is at a training seminar for the day.  Its been a good chance to put my nose to the grindstone and get some stuff done ahead so there's less of a backlog when I come back from vacation.    My boy is joining me for lunch once he wraps up his work shift at noon......its a great day for a pizza date.

I did take the time this morning to make one small adjustment to our flights.  Steve and I both reserved Even More Space seats on both legs of the journey (one of Steve's non-negotiable splurges), however Jake and Sunshine were booked in the general seating.  We figured the kids could both board together after the Mosaic, Even More Space, and medical preboards were all seated.  It dawned on me last night that Jake would have to sit alone to wait to board after Steve and I were already on the plane.  He's more than capable of doing so, of course, but it just seemed like a stinky way to start and end a family vacation......this may make me sound like a sap, but it just makes this Momma feel better for all of us to board together.    So, I called Jetblue and had them upgrade his seats to Even More Space, just across the aisle from us in row 12.   So far, there's no one occupying the window seat beside him, so he will be particularly delighted if he has _even more_ Even More Space to himself.

One question I also wanted to toss out to my readers here......if we decide to pay forward the three day park-to-park ticket for Universal that has to be used before the end of May, would there be anyone out there that could use it?  We are still trying to decide what to do with that ticket, and part of us is really wanting to sprinkle a little pixie dust on another family when we have been so very blessed by the generosity of others in so many ways on this trip.  I have a bit of a hard time remembering who is travelling when (and if the Universal parks are in your plans), so if its something that might interest you, don't be shy and let me know.


----------



## Lynne G

I won't be in the area until October, but a very generous offer Gina.  That, and we have APs.  






So, seems like you are all set and ready to vacation!  Wahoo.  
Love it when the office is quiet.  Desk seems to be more tidy at the end of the day.
Lucky kid, mom always take care of him.  Nice to have him near ya on the plane now.  Even nicer to have lunch with him.  

Sun is trying to come out after a gloomy and rain filled morning.  I hope so, ready for more like spring temps.  And, since my phone very kindly also shows me Orlando weather, 90's.  Oh maybe not wishing that, but 70's would be nice.

Here to the countdown getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## Callie

Getting excited for your trip! I love your reports!
We are at under 60 days now for ours. I'm already getting the urge to start packing. I'm a chronic pre-packer its hilarious to my mom. I've started to shop for clothes too. That florida heat requires clothes I usually won't wear.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Oh I also wanted to tell you that you need to check out the Minion shirts hey have at Hot Topic! They're really cute! If you don't have HT in your area, they have one at the Walden Galleria


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> I won't be in the area until October, but a very generous offer Gina.  That, and we have APs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, seems like you are all set and ready to vacation!  Wahoo.
> Love it when the office is quiet.  Desk seems to be more tidy at the end of the day.
> Lucky kid, mom always take care of him.  Nice to have him near ya on the plane now.  Even nicer to have lunch with him.
> 
> Sun is trying to come out after a gloomy and rain filled morning.  I hope so, ready for more like spring temps.  And, since my phone very kindly also shows me Orlando weather, 90's.  Oh maybe not wishing that, but 70's would be nice.
> 
> Here to the countdown getting smaller and smaller.



Yeah, the restriction of having to use the ticket during such a short time frame is going to make it tougher to pay forward.  If we could have extended its valid date until fall, we would happily have used it ourselves in October (when our own AP's will be expired).   I can always put it out on the main Universal board as well, I am sure we'll find a good home for it there if that's what we decide.  I guess we will have to decide quite soon, though, so we have enough time to arrange to hand it off to someone (or mail it out to them) before their family's travel date rolls around.

90's, to me, sounds marvelous.  Sure beats still wearing leather gloves and turning on my heated seats on my way to work in mid-April!!  Bring on the heat, I'm totally ready .



Callie said:


> Getting excited for your trip! I love your reports!
> We are at under 60 days now for ours. I'm already getting the urge to start packing. I'm a chronic pre-packer its hilarious to my mom. I've started to shop for clothes too. That florida heat requires clothes I usually won't wear.



LOL....this is more like me....






 I always think about starting a full week before we leave, but end up having a marathon pack session a few days before.  For someone who generally likes to plan ahead, I am always a bit of a last-minute packer when it comes to our vacations .



vrajewski10513 said:


> Oh I also wanted to tell you that you need to check out the Minion shirts hey have at Hot Topic! They're really cute! If you don't have HT in your area, they have one at the Walden Galleria



Oh, awesome!!  I have long since admired the Hot Topic stuff, and there are certainly none in my area (maybe Toronto? or maybe not in Canada at all? ).

Our dining plans have changed just a tad, and we'll be enjoying our first meal at Cheesecake Factory on our Buffalo park-and-fly night, so this works perfectly!!    I can search out Hot Topic while the boys spend their usual hour  in Dicks.


----------



## tortilla24

So sweet of you Gina to sprinkle some pixie dust on another family. Good luck finding a way to use those tickets!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our dining plans have changed just a tad, and we'll be enjoying our first meal at Cheesecake Factory on our Buffalo park-and-fly night, so this works perfectly!!    I can search out Hot Topic while the boys spend their usual hour  in Dicks.


Just remember you started it this time


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Just remember you started it this time



I had the same thought- @dancin, you can't be held accountable for what happens next!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Just remember you started it this time








For the record, I meant the sporting goods store 

.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> I had the same thought- @dancin, you can't be held accountable for what happens next!



Oh no....she's rubbing off on you!!!  



I would be very afraid LOL!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

tortilla24 said:


> So sweet of you Gina to sprinkle some pixie dust on another family. Good luck finding a way to use those tickets!



Thanks tortilla .   I am sure that ticket will end up in the place it was meant to be....I will definitely keep everyone posted!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh no....she's rubbing off on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very afraid LOL!


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>




Wow, it's coming up sooo fast! We have 46 days til we leave to go South and I can't wait! I hope you guys are all doing better these days. I am sure there will be some ups and downs but I can't wait to read your trip report! I know you'll find a good home for your ticket, we're going but most of trip is the first week of June and we have APs so it wouldn't work for us either, but I just know you'll find someone who could use a pick me up! <3


----------



## dixonsontour

Very generous offer hope someone who really needs it can contact you. Our dates are May but we are good as we have APs.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It's a quiet morning at the office for me today.  One of my bosses is still in Myrtle Beach, the other is at a training seminar for the day.  Its been a good chance to put my nose to the grindstone and get some stuff done ahead so there's less of a backlog when I come back from vacation.    My boy is joining me for lunch once he wraps up his work shift at noon......its a great day for a pizza date.
> 
> I did take the time this morning to make one small adjustment to our flights.  Steve and I both reserved Even More Space seats on both legs of the journey (one of Steve's non-negotiable splurges), however Jake and Sunshine were booked in the general seating.  We figured the kids could both board together after the Mosaic, Even More Space, and medical preboards were all seated.  It dawned on me last night that Jake would have to sit alone to wait to board after Steve and I were already on the plane.  He's more than capable of doing so, of course, but it just seemed like a stinky way to start and end a family vacation......this may make me sound like a sap, but it just makes this Momma feel better for all of us to board together.    So, I called Jetblue and had them upgrade his seats to Even More Space, just across the aisle from us in row 12.   So far, there's no one occupying the window seat beside him, so he will be particularly delighted if he has _even more_ Even More Space to himself.
> 
> One question I also wanted to toss out to my readers here......if we decide to pay forward the three day park-to-park ticket for Universal that has to be used before the end of May, would there be anyone out there that could use it?  We are still trying to decide what to do with that ticket, and part of us is really wanting to sprinkle a little pixie dust on another family when we have been so very blessed by the generosity of others in so many ways on this trip.  I have a bit of a hard time remembering who is travelling when (and if the Universal parks are in your plans), so if its something that might interest you, don't be shy and let me know.



Oh, wow!  I was just looking the other day at maybe fitting in a little Universal into our May trip this year, but I couldn't justify spending the extra money for the tickets.  It's only my daughter Jenna and me, and we sure would love to make use of two of your tickets.  And I know it doesn't match up at all when it comes to the money, but I'd love to give you my $50 Steak & Shake gift card in return!


----------



## ElenaJane

So sweet of you to gift your extra ticket!  I am sure it will go to good use!  I love the idea of Jake boarding with you and being across the aisle.  Having to board alone and sit alone, would be a harsh reminder!

Have you gotten your minion wallet yet?  Or was a phone case/wallet combo? I remember the ship date was going to be close!


----------



## pigletto

Very generous offer of you indeed Gina! I hope someone is able to use it. 
And I think you made a wise decision upgrading Jake's seat. It will set the tone for the three amigo's next adventure to sit all together!

We are so stinking excited for this trip around this house! 17 sleeps to go!!  The nice thing is that we are really really busy for the next few weeks, so hopefully time passes quickly. As the mom of a basketball player, I'm sure you remember that the end of season is nuts. Travel team practices and games are at fever pitch to get ready for finals, and ds12 is also on his school tournament team and all of those practices and games are right now too. My son has played 6 games and had 2 practices in the last 4 days, and has another game tomorrow. Oh and did I mention my husband coaches?

DD needs to be moved out of her dorm the weekend before we leave and it's our final tournament  weekend. Nevermind regular work, school, committees and meetings. I have a feeling it's going to fly by and trip time will be here before I know it. I am usually an early packer but with everything else going on I haven't started yet. Maybe tomorrow night.

And did someone say 90 degrees?!? BRING IT ON!!! We had snow up until yesterday. I am so ready for some heat.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jennasmommyinMS said:


> Oh, wow!  I was just looking the other day at maybe fitting in a little Universal into our May trip this year, but I couldn't justify spending the extra money for the tickets.  It's only my daughter Jenna and me, and we sure would love to make use of two of your tickets.  And I know it doesn't match up at all when it comes to the money, but I'd love to give you my $50 Steak & Shake gift card in return!



Absolutely no repayment necessary.....we would be happy to gift it to you and see the ticket put to good use.  There is only one ticket though, not two (Jake still needs the second one for his admission) ... does that make a difference?  

If you still want the one ticket, PM me and we shall work out how best to get it from our hands to yours .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> So sweet of you to gift your extra ticket!  I am sure it will go to good use!  I love the idea of Jake boarding with you and being across the aisle.  Having to board alone and sit alone, would be a harsh reminder!
> 
> Have you gotten your minion wallet yet?  Or was a phone case/wallet combo? I remember the ship date was going to be close!



It was a phone case/wallet combo....and no, it still hasn't arrived .  The initial delivery estimate said April 14th to May 3rd, so fingers crossed for next week.....I desperately want to use it on our trip!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Very generous offer of you indeed Gina! I hope someone is able to use it.
> And I think you made a wise decision upgrading Jake's seat. It will set the tone for the three amigo's next adventure to sit all together!
> 
> We are so stinking excited for this trip around this house! 17 sleeps to go!!  The nice thing is that we are really really busy for the next few weeks, so hopefully time passes quickly. As the mom of a basketball player, I'm sure you remember that the end of season is nuts. Travel team practices and games are at fever pitch to get ready for finals, and ds12 is also on his school tournament team and all of those practices and games are right now too. My son has played 6 games and had 2 practices in the last 4 days, and has another game tomorrow. Oh and did I mention my husband coaches?
> 
> DD needs to be moved out of her dorm the weekend before we leave and it's our final tournament  weekend. Nevermind regular work, school, committees and meetings. I have a feeling it's going to fly by and trip time will be here before I know it. I am usually an early packer but with everything else going on I haven't started yet. Maybe tomorrow night.
> 
> And did someone say 90 degrees?!? BRING IT ON!!! We had snow up until yesterday. I am so ready for some heat.



I have to say, I miss the basketball life more than you could ever imagine!  It was unbelievably hectic but so much fun.  Now, its really not cool for your mom to show up to the mens league games  so I rarely get to see him play anymore.  

Savour these days, they go by too fast!!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Absolutely no repayment necessary.....we would be happy to gift it to you and see the ticket put to good use.  There is only one ticket though, not two (Jake still needs the second one for his admission) ... does that make a difference?
> 
> If you still want the one ticket, PM me and we shall work out how best to get it from our hands to yours .



I just sent you a message on Facebook--I'm apparently having issues on here this morning!


----------



## sk8jdgca

Hey Gina. I am so excited for your trip!!! 
Hot topic is in Canada. I know it is at the Eaton Centre. ( cause we go there everytime I visit my son!) it probably is elsewhere too. It is a cool store but the sizes are kind of small.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Today marks the last of our double-digits on the vacation countdown.  The original excitement is starting to slowly creep back to the surface.....I must admit, the 10-day mark is making me want to cheer a little  

. 

Our neighbours across the street are currently in Orlando enjoying a Disney/Universal trip, and they have been Facebook messaging us each day to share all their delight.   Her little girl (who is 8) was apparently super excited when they were in Super Silly Stuff yesterday (the Despicable Me gift shop), and declared to her Mom "I wish Gina could be here, she would_* die *_if she knew they had all this Minion stuff!".  Her mom laughed and said _"She wanted me to take pictures of everything so I could show you when we got home, so I didn't have the heart to tell her you've already seen it all"._  I will have to play along once they return on the 17th, and drop over to show us all their photos.  It has been so fun to see them fall in love with a place that is so near and dear to our hearts, and a great work-up to our own family getaway.

I am happy to report that our extra Universal ticket has found a home and will be put to good use, and even nicer that it could be paid forward to one of my Dis friends.  It made my day to drop that envelope in the mail this morning.

And I am happy to report.....we're finally, _*mercifully*_ supposed to warm up this weekend  (it was -2 when I left for work this morning).   It sure would be nice to have it moderate a little bit, so our transition from the north to the south isn't quite so severe!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sk8jdgca said:


> Hey Gina. I am so excited for your trip!!!
> Hot topic is in Canada. I know it is at the Eaton Centre. ( cause we go there everytime I visit my son!) it probably is elsewhere too. It is a cool store but the sizes are kind of small.



That's good to know .   I haven't been to the Eaton Centre in years, but it might be worth a stop on our way to Niagara Falls sometime.  You can tell you're getting old when you stop frequenting the malls unless you absolutely have to .


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have to say, I miss the basketball life more than you could ever imagine!  It was unbelievably hectic but so much fun.  Now, its really not cool for your mom to show up to the mens league games  so I rarely get to see him play anymore.
> 
> Savour these days, they go by too fast!!


I believe it Gina. We don't have enough kids to make a travel team in each age group (very small town) so over half our kids play up a level to be able to play. Because of this, we've been one team with no changes for four years. It's an awesome group of kids and a fabulous group of parents. We all get along great and socialize outside of ball now as well. Even if it's busy right now, we're always raring to go again after summer break.

I totally think you should go to mens league and cheer for Jake. Or at least threaten to. I always love the look of horror on my kids faces when I suggest things like that.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I believe it Gina. We don't have enough kids to make a travel team in each age group (very small town) so over half our kids play up a level to be able to play. Because of this, we've been one team with no changes for four years. It's an awesome group of kids and a fabulous group of parents. We all get along great and socialize outside of ball now as well. Even if it's busy right now, we're always raring to go again after summer break.
> 
> I totally think you should go to mens league and cheer for Jake. Or at least threaten to. I always love the look of horror on my kids faces when I suggest things like that.



God bless that kid, he would welcome my presence without hesitation.  It's me that realizes it would be rather odd to have your Mom in the crowd when you're 20 years old (and playing against men old enough to be your father), so I bow out gracefully and willingly.  Well, that and because many of his games are late....like, REALLY late for this old girl....with 10:30/11 pm starts being part of the norm.  That jammie time for me .

Steve goes as often as he can.  It's different for guys to have their dads around, though.  Especially when daddio is as cool as my Steve .

I totally get what you are saying about the 'community' aspect of team sports, especially when you have the same kids together for years and years.   The kids feel that sense of_ family_ as well......and it will be what they carry with the most from the whole experience, much more than the games that were won or lost.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

@ElenaJane , I could kiss you today!  The power of suggestion is a wonderful thing!  

Look what arrived in the mail this morning:





Happy day!


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @ElenaJane , I could kiss you today!  The power of suggestion is a wonderful thing!
> 
> Look what arrived in the mail this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy day!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is ridiculous is the most awesome way! I love it


----------



## sk8jdgca

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That's good to know .   I haven't been to the Eaton Centre in years, but it might be worth a stop on our way to Niagara Falls sometime.  You can tell you're getting old when you stop frequenting the malls unless you absolutely have to .


I looked it up and there is one at the Niagara on the lakes outlets....your son would like shopping there too!


----------



## ElenaJane

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @ElenaJane , I could kiss you today!  The power of suggestion is a wonderful thing!
> 
> Look what arrived in the mail this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy day!



lol!  It is like I could sense its arrival to North America!  It is a sixth sense I didn't know I had.  It is soooooocute and worth the wait!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Glad the extra ticket found a good home 
You Canadians must be nicer than us, the sports parents are vicious, around here anyway


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Gina! I'm really excited that you're so close to your next visit to the Sunshine State!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That's good to know .   I haven't been to the Eaton Centre in years, but it might be worth a stop on our way to Niagara Falls sometime.  You can tell you're getting old when you stop frequenting the malls unless you absolutely have to .



Speaking of Niagara Falls, I might be taking the kids to the U.S. side for a day or two this Summer. I've started planning a little and might PM you in a few weeks.

I'll be back before your trip!


----------



## JenLanDisney

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @ElenaJane , I could kiss you today!  The power of suggestion is a wonderful thing!
> 
> Look what arrived in the mail this morning:




I like the wallet. It would make me happy, too!


----------



## pigletto

ArwenMarie said:


> Glad the extra ticket found a good home
> You Canadians must be nicer than us, the sports parents are vicious, around here anyway


Not all Canadians.. trust me. Basketball is pretty low key around here for the younger kids, but when we play  SOME teams from Toronto area it's a whole different experience. The parents can get really nasty. I'll never understand mocking children as long as I live. Thankfully there has only been a handful of those experiences and the overwhelming majority has been really fun and positive.  I hear hockey can be way more intense. I know it was when my brothers played.


----------



## Lynne G

Tick tock, tick tock,  single digit tomorrow!  Getting closer.

And do not start me on parents at a kids sporting event.  The screaming, potty mouth, nasty remarks that I have heard is just not right.  Poor kids.  I find the sidelines a great time to socialize, and I am lucky, both my kids teams had laid back parents, and even in high school.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is ridiculous is the most awesome way! I love it



It's so stinking cute, even more adorable in person than I thought it looked online.  I can't wait to use it!  It's going to take all my willpower not to swap out cases until just before we leave, but I want it to be new for the trip .



sk8jdgca said:


> I looked it up and there is one at the Niagara on the lakes outlets....your son would like shopping there too!



Oooohhh, good to know!  I am trying to finagle a few days in Niagara for Steve's birthday (probably minus the boy, though....unless our mini-getaway aligns with his off days).  We can always stop there on our way home. 



ElenaJane said:


> lol!  It is like I could sense its arrival to North America!  It is a sixth sense I didn't know I had.  It is soooooocute and worth the wait!



Some's spider senses are working overtime today .



ArwenMarie said:


> Glad the extra ticket found a good home
> You Canadians must be nicer than us, the sports parents are vicious, around here anyway



Basketball parents are generally pretty civilized.  Its the hockey parents you need to look out for.  At Jake's minor hockey games I've seen fist fights break out between moms, a grandma get arrested, and one time one of the opposing team's mothers even grabbed Jake by the front of his jacket on our way out of a tournment and screamed at him that she wanted to see proof of age.  



JaxDad said:


> Hey Gina! I'm really excited that you're so close to your next visit to the Sunshine State!
> 
> Speaking of Niagara Falls, I might be taking the kids to the U.S. side for a day or two this Summer. I've started planning a little and might PM you in a few weeks.
> 
> I'll be back before your trip!



That sounds like so much fun!!  It's definitely a place every family should visit at least once.  If I can help you out with the planning in any way, don't hesitate to shout.    We have vacationed in Niagara on regular basis since we got married in 1993!



JenLanDisney said:


> I like the wallet. It would make me happy, too!



It's the little things that matter most .  I've been smiling all day long!



pigletto said:


> Not all Canadians.. trust me. Basketball is pretty low key around here for the younger kids, but when we play  SOME teams from Toronto area it's a whole different experience. The parents can get really nasty. I'll never understand mocking children as long as I live. Thankfully there has only been a handful of those experiences and the overwhelming majority has been really fun and positive.  I hear hockey can be way more intense. I know it was when my brothers played.



Jake has played hockey (house league and rep), ball hockey (house league and rep), baseball, basketball (house league, rep and high school), volleyball, soccer, and inline hockey (house league, rep and for Team Canada).  Ice hockey, by FAR, has been the worst for parent behaviour.  It always makes me a little sad...its all so unnecessary.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 161878
> 
> Tick tock, tick tock,  single digit tomorrow!  Getting closer.
> 
> And do not start me on parents at a kids sporting event.  The screaming, potty mouth, nasty remarks that I have heard is just not right.  Poor kids.  I find the sidelines a great time to socialize, and I am lucky, both my kids teams had laid back parents, and even in high school.



Okay, I seriously need to find that clock for my rec room!!!


----------



## juniorbugman

Hi Gina - I have been lurking on this report and I have to say that you guys make me laugh.   Keep up the fun reports.   Judy


----------



## Ritchielace

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @ElenaJane , I could kiss you today!  The power of suggestion is a wonderful thing!
> 
> Look what arrived in the mail this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy day!


Cutest phone holder ever. You will find it the best for vacation. Most sat days all I carry with me is my phone case with ID, credit and some cash.   So happy your extra ticket found a home. Best of all 10 days and counting. Can't wait for a trip report!


----------



## Tricia's mom

Joining me in the single digit dance ??? 

I am 8 days away from our trip. Still not packed. I am keeping the trip a secret from my 9 yr old dd. Tomorrow while she's at school I'll have time to pack. I also leave for NC on Saturday for a business trip, I'll return in enough time for my Disney trip!!! 

Only need to pack a few things... Having the washer/dryer will be sweet !!! 
Our iteinaray as of yet ( not as detailed as Ginas ) 

April 22nd - business as usual ! DH- work, Dd- school ( not knowing she'll be heading to Florida !!! ) and me , my normal day off - getting ready for our trip.
The airport is only 10 min from home and our flight leaves at 6:20. Pm . My friend is kind enough to drop us off. 
Hopefully by11 pm we will check into svr . We will need to get our rental car and stop for some beverages for the room.

April 23rd - up early and off the awful house for breakfast . Then getting to MK for rope drop. Afternoon reservations at BOG. FP also set up.

April 24 - rope drop again, this time at Epcot ! FP set up no other plans .

April 25- maybe a rope drop day...  Maybe pushing it. MK ! 

April 26- rest day ! Aren't I kind ?? No plans for the day. We have neighbors who are also in Orlando for the week so hopefully we will have time to see them. 

April 27 - rope drop Epcot !! 

April 28-  MK ! 

April 29 - sleep in .... Departure day. Maybe hang out at the pool, maybe drive to coco beach - depending how we feel. Our flight isn't til 7:30. 

Hopefully we will fit in some dining at our guilty pleasures of the south : sweet tomatoes, golden pig trough, awful house, cicis pizza. 

Maybe I'll even see Gina !


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh no....she's rubbing off on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very afraid LOL!


Maybe, just maybe, it's the other way around ????????


----------



## ArwenMarie

pigletto said:


> Not all Canadians.. trust me. Basketball is pretty low key around here for the younger kids, but when we play  SOME teams from Toronto area it's a whole different experience. The parents can get really nasty. I'll never understand mocking children as long as I live. Thankfully there has only been a handful of those experiences and the overwhelming majority has been really fun and positive.  I hear hockey can be way more intense. I know it was when my brothers played.





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Basketball parents are generally pretty civilized.  Its the hockey parents you need to look out for.  At Jake's minor hockey games I've seen fist fights break out between moms, a grandma get arrested, and one time one of the opposing team's mothers even grabbed Jake by the front of his jacket on our way out of a tournment and screamed at him that she wanted to see proof of age.



Ah, that makes sense, they go nuts over the hockey. Probably more likely to have professional dreams with that coming from Canada than other sports?

A grandma got arrested! That's crazy.


----------



## dancin Disney style

On the vicious sport parents topic.   My brothers boys both play hockey and lacrosse.  Fortunately, both those leagues are pretty civilized but there have been a few incidents over the years. It's mainly been parents yelling at the refs.

Between my 2 girls I have been a competitive dance mom for 20 years now.  The studios that my girls have been with have always made good sportsmanship from both parents and students mandatory.  They even require that we all sign a code of conduct and it's enforced....you break it, you're out.  For the first time in 20 years we went to a competition 2 weeks ago where we witnessed the most disgusting display of bad sportsmanship I have ever seen.  It was both dancers and parents for 2 of the participating studios.  You know it's really bad when the kids notice it before the parents.  Our team cheers on everyone.  They congratulate their competitors when exiting the stage.  These competing studios were giving our girls the eye roll for saying 'good luck' and 'nice job'.  They were saying 'ya, thanks' with attitude/sarcasm.  Then there were the parents of these kids.....OMG.  I had 2 mothers sitting behind me when Grumpy Cat's bestie came on stage.  I hear 'not her again' and after she finished dancing 'well that was a waste'.   I was about to turn around and say something but DH grabbed my arm.

In general, dance is very polite and most dancers will cheer each other one.  It is one sport that is filled with good sportsmanship all the way around.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ArwenMarie said:


> Ah, that makes sense, they go nuts over the hockey. Probably more likely to have professional dreams with that coming from Canada than other sports?
> 
> A grandma got arrested! That's crazy.


Ya but the joke of it is that millions of Canadian kids play hockey and literally only a handful even make it to the rep level, let alone going to the NHL.


----------



## ArwenMarie

dancin Disney style said:


> Ya but the joke of it is that millions of Canadian kids play hockey and literally only a handful even make it to the rep level, let alone going to the NHL.



LOL

Same here, well not for hockey, but baseball and football. But so many parents think all of the time and money they spend is going to pay off one day, whether with a college scholarship or beyond. Like it's an investment.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ArwenMarie said:


> LOL
> 
> Same here, well not for hockey, but baseball and football. But so many parents think all of the time and money they spend is going to pay off one day, whether with a college scholarship or beyond. Like it's an investment.


I spend way more per year on dance than what hockey costs. I do actually consider it an investment BUT it's an investment in my DD as a person not as a future career.


----------



## vrajewski10513

SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!


----------



## pigletto

While basketball has been overall really good, those few incidents I alluded to were appalling. I'll tell you one thing for certain in any sport.. when you see kid being rude and obnoxious and a poor sport, there is always a parent acting the same way in the stands. We sure teach them how to behave. 
None of these kids are making it to the NBA, so for the love of pete , settle down.
I applaud you for not turning around dancin'... I don't know that I would have been able to do the same.

In other news.. Only 15 sleeps to go. I am so ready!! 
We got an email on the weekend that the Days Hotel in Buffalo (our park and fly hotel) has extended their "Canadian at par" rate until June 30th. I was happy. We're now paying about $100 Canadian for our hotel stay, free breakfast, and 10 days of parking. 
Gina, I have all my fingers and toes crossed that they make up their horrible service to you on this visit. I've never had a bad stay yet, but I know you have and if they blow it a third time for you I'm done with Days. I'm giving them another shot because you are and I've never had a problem. They are on thin ice lol.


----------



## pepperandchips

Tricia's mom said:


> golden pig trough


  I cracked up at that one

YOUR COUNTDOWN IS GETTING SMALLER GINA!!!!


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> I spend way more per year on dance than what hockey costs. I do actually consider it an investment BUT it's an investment in my DD as a person not as a future career.


Well, you never know.  Maybe she's the next Brittany Cherry in waiting...

Ask her how she'd feel about teaching a carroty topped Brit all the moves he needs.  Although I guess that one's been done already; but there must be what, hundreds of pop idols who can't really dance?  I see Drake could use a bit of help; even Thomas Mulcair rocked Hotline Bling better.

ETA: for you Americans who are feeling bad about the Republican race, Google Thomas Mulcair Hotline Bling.  The guy dancing was (at the time) the leader of the official opposition in the Canadian House of Commons.  See, we all have awkward and embarrassing politicians.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Maybe, just maybe, it's the other way around ????????



Ok we're both just


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

juniorbugman said:


> Hi Gina - I have been lurking on this report and I have to say that you guys make me laugh.   Keep up the fun reports.   Judy



Hi Judy,  aboard!  So glad you came out of lurkdom to join us!!

I do have the most entertaining bunch of friends here on the Dis....there's never a dull moment, that's for sure.  They are the best group of people to whittle away time with as I wait for our next adventure!



Ritchielace said:


> Cutest phone holder ever. You will find it the best for vacation. Most sat days all I carry with me is my phone case with ID, credit and some cash.   So happy your extra ticket found a home. Best of all 10 days and counting. Can't wait for a trip report!



I am SO looking forward to carrying minimal stuff around the parks.  The less in my purse/backpack, the happier I will be!  Especially when its hot......and initial reports sure seem to suggest that that's going to be the case.



Tricia's mom said:


> Joining me in the single digit dance ???
> 
> I am 8 days away from our trip. Still not packed. I am keeping the trip a secret from my 9 yr old dd. Tomorrow while she's at school I'll have time to pack. I also leave for NC on Saturday for a business trip, I'll return in enough time for my Disney trip!!!
> 
> Only need to pack a few things... Having the washer/dryer will be sweet !!!
> Our iteinaray as of yet ( not as detailed as Ginas )
> 
> April 22nd - business as usual ! DH- work, Dd- school ( not knowing she'll be heading to Florida !!! ) and me , my normal day off - getting ready for our trip.
> The airport is only 10 min from home and our flight leaves at 6:20. Pm . My friend is kind enough to drop us off.
> Hopefully by11 pm we will check into svr . We will need to get our rental car and stop for some beverages for the room.
> 
> April 23rd - up early and off the awful house for breakfast . Then getting to MK for rope drop. Afternoon reservations at BOG. FP also set up.
> 
> April 24 - rope drop again, this time at Epcot ! FP set up no other plans .
> 
> April 25- maybe a rope drop day...  Maybe pushing it. MK !
> 
> April 26- rest day ! Aren't I kind ?? No plans for the day. We have neighbors who are also in Orlando for the week so hopefully we will have time to see them.
> 
> April 27 - rope drop Epcot !!
> 
> April 28-  MK !
> 
> April 29 - sleep in .... Departure day. Maybe hang out at the pool, maybe drive to coco beach - depending how we feel. Our flight isn't til 7:30.
> 
> Hopefully we will fit in some dining at our guilty pleasures of the south : sweet tomatoes, golden pig trough, awful house, cicis pizza.
> 
> Maybe I'll even see Gina !



I will definitely dance to single digits!!



 

 

 



We are getting so close!!

We should definitely exchange cell numbers so we can text each other if we happen to both be enjoying some time at the Fountains pool after a long day at the parks.  PM me and we will swap info .



dancin Disney style said:


> I spend way more per year on dance than what hockey costs. I do actually consider it an investment BUT *it's an investment in my DD as a person *not as a future career.



Beautifully put.  







vrajewski10513 said:


> SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!



The excitement is starting to kick in .








pigletto said:


> In other news.. Only 15 sleeps to go. I am so ready!!
> We got an email on the weekend that the Days Hotel in Buffalo (our park and fly hotel) has extended their "Canadian at par" rate until June 30th. I was happy. We're now paying about $100 Canadian for our hotel stay, free breakfast, and 10 days of parking.
> Gina, I have all my fingers and toes crossed that they make up their horrible service to you on this visit. I've never had a bad stay yet, but I know you have and if they blow it a third time for you I'm done with Days. I'm giving them another shot because you are and I've never had a problem. They are on thin ice lol.



Steve was just laughing last night about our upcoming stay at the Days.....we enjoyed a rare meal together and were chatted animatedly about the trip.  The Days debacles came up in conversation, and Jake wondered aloud whether or not this time will be any better than the last two disasters.  Steve's comment...._I would bet this one will be totally different.  I'm sure there's a picture of your mother in the staff room, with a "Beware Of This Woman" sign in black letters underneath it.  They will probably have the red carpet ready to roll out for her, and mints laid out on our pillows with a little note that says "Please Mrs. Gina, just don't post any more negative reviews on The Dis or TripAdvisor"!  
_
Everyone deserves a second change.  In this case, they are getting a third.  But I'm with you.....if this one is a bust, I'm out.  For good.



pepperandchips said:


> I cracked up at that one
> 
> YOUR COUNTDOWN IS GETTING SMALLER GINA!!!!



 

I am so ready for Orlando!  It's getting tough to concentrate at work.....which is a double edged sword, because the last week before vacation is always so unbelievably busy, and I desperately need the focus!


----------



## Callie

Excited for your trip Gina!
Hopefully the Days isn't too bad! Once my sister and I went to Chicago overnight alone for a NASCAR race. I was probably 14 at the time, and my sister was 18 (NO idea what my mom was thinking, but we are good girls). Only place that we could find cheap, that allowed our age to check in was an extended stay hotel. It reeked like smoke, there was a hooker in the lobby, and as we were going up the stairs some old dude invited us down to his room to have fun. We locked our door, stood on a towel in the bathroom, and got out of there so quick the next morning!
And yes, we behaved ourselves. Never did anything bad on the road trips my mom let us take.


----------



## bankr63

Callie said:


> Excited for your trip Gina!
> Hopefully the Days isn't too bad! Once my sister and I went to Chicago overnight alone for a NASCAR race. I was probably 14 at the time, and my sister was 18 (NO idea what my mom was thinking, but we are good girls). Only place that we could find cheap, that allowed our age to check in was an extended stay hotel. It reeked like smoke, there was a hooker in the lobby, and as we were going up the stairs some old dude invited us down to his room to have fun. We locked our door, stood on a towel in the bathroom, and got out of there so quick the next morning!
> And yes, we behaved ourselves. Never did anything bad on the road trips my mom let us take.


----------



## Ruthie5671

I'm sorry to hear that Sunshine won't be joining you for the trip.  I know how awful it can be with mental health issues and the effect it can have on the individual and those that love them.  I hope she can continue to get the help she needs.

But how fabulous is it to say that you're in the single digit countdown dance???  Woo-hoo!  Fingers crossed for a smooth flight, a quiet and calm stay at the Days and warm weather for your entire stay.


----------



## Callie

bankr63 said:


>


THankfully my family still allows me to do all of the hotel booking and choices for our trips. I generally snag an excellent deal via hotwire. Thankfully no more hookers in the lobby that I could tell.


----------



## dancin Disney style

@bankr63 
They use the sink


----------



## ElenaJane

Gina, hope you don't mind if I join you in the single digit dance!!  

This next work week is going to crawl by!  But at the same time, this is the time to savor the excitement!

@Callie You have taught me not to read updates in reverse order.  "No more hookers in the lobby"....   I of course then had to backtrack some!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Callie said:


> Excited for your trip Gina!
> Hopefully the Days isn't too bad! Once my sister and I went to Chicago overnight alone for a NASCAR race. I was probably 14 at the time, and my sister was 18 (NO idea what my mom was thinking, but we are good girls). Only place that we could find cheap, that allowed our age to check in was an extended stay hotel. It reeked like smoke, there was a hooker in the lobby, and as we were going up the stairs some old dude invited us down to his room to have fun. We locked our door, stood on a towel in the bathroom, and got out of there so quick the next morning!
> And yes, we behaved ourselves. Never did anything bad on the road trips my mom let us take.



Oh my.....makes the pot smokers and rowdy partiers at the Days seem mild in comparison!!!  



Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Sunshine won't be joining you for the trip.  I know how awful it can be with mental health issues and the effect it can have on the individual and those that love them.  I hope she can continue to get the help she needs.
> 
> But how fabulous is it to say that you're in the single digit countdown dance???  Woo-hoo!  Fingers crossed for a smooth flight, a quiet and calm stay at the Days and warm weather for your entire stay.



Thanks Ruthie .  I just had lunch with Sunshine yesterday, and she's doing pretty well.  Jake has been in regular contact with her, too.....we are there to love and support her.    

Can't believe we are on our way out the door one week from today!!  


ElenaJane said:


> Gina, hope you don't mind if I join you in the single digit dance!!
> 
> This next work week is going to crawl by!  But at the same time, this is the time to savor the excitement!
> 
> @Callie You have taught me not to read updates in reverse order.  "No more hookers in the lobby"....   I of course then had to backtrack some!



Woohoo for the single digits!!   That absolutely deserves a dance!!!   

(and after the ice cream I ate last night, heaven knows I need a little extra calorie burning today )


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

7 days to go!!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> (and after the ice cream I ate last night, heaven knows I need a little extra calorie burning today )


It looked completely worth it though!!!


----------



## toystoryduo

Yay for single digits, and yay for your trip being a week away! 

That was so nice of you guys to gift your extra ticket! 

Love your phone case! So glad it came in time for your trip.


----------



## iona

Gina, I've just read this from beginning to end over the last couple of days having very much enjoyed your October TR. I'm sorry that your travel party has gone from four to three but I'm sure that you, Steve and Jake will have an amazing time (and I hope that you come home with a new minion!).


----------



## Callie

You are basically on vacation now! All the last minute things to do make it seem right there!


----------



## Inhislove

I've been binge-reading all evening. I'm so sorry about Sunshine- she sounds lovely. I hope your time in Orlando is therapeutic, and that she finds health and wholeness soon.

A few thoughts:
1- we love the Marriott app, and I noticed some great rates for early May recently. If you have refundable rates, the Residence Inn is showing $76/ studio or $89 for 1 bed suite for AAA/CAA or Marriott Rewards members.
2- We did the $15 ($13.50 for pass holders) dolphin interaction for our girls' 7th and 9th birthdays. It lasted about 5-10 minutes.  The trainer has you give behavior signals and everyone pets the dolphin. (I'm trying to upload a few pics from our photo key. You can see our little girl under the jumping Dolphins  You are tempting me to do the BOGO tour now!
3- Do you know about the passholder lounge? We love it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> It looked completely worth it though!!!



Ohhhhhhhhhh...........it was!!!   Every calorie-laced, scrumptious, sweet and delectable bite! 

This is why I will never be 'skinny'.  I like food too much  .


toystoryduo said:


> Yay for single digits, and yay for your trip being a week away!
> 
> That was so nice of you guys to gift your extra ticket!
> 
> Love your phone case! So glad it came in time for your trip.



Me too!!!  I was _*so *_excited when the mail carrier dropped it off.  I think she thought I had lost my marbles .



iona said:


> Gina, I've just read this from beginning to end over the last couple of days having very much enjoyed your October TR. I'm sorry that your travel party has gone from four to three but I'm sure that you, Steve and Jake will have an amazing time (and I hope that you come home with a new minion!).



Thank you iona  .  I told Steve I was going to make him eat a lot of spinach this week in preparation for the sledgehammer game  .   He tells me all he needs is a cold Butterbeer and he will be good to go .



Callie said:


> You are basically on vacation now! All the last minute things to do make it seem right there!



I have an incredibly busy week on deck, so yep.....I think that Saturday will be here before we know it!  I can't wait! 



Inhislove said:


> View attachment 162707 View attachment 162673 I've been binge-reading all evening. I'm so sorry about Sunshine- she sounds lovely. I hope your time in Orlando is therapeutic, and that she finds health and wholeness soon.
> 
> A few thoughts:
> 1- we love the Marriott app, and I noticed some great rates for early May recently. If you have refundable rates, the Residence Inn is showing $76/ studio or $89 for 1 bed suite for AAA/CAA or Marriott Rewards members.
> 2- We did the $15 ($13.50 for pass holders) dolphin interaction for our girls' 7th and 9th birthdays. It lasted about 5-10 minutes.  The trainer has you give behavior signals and everyone pets the dolphin. (I'm trying to upload a few pics from our photo key. You can see our little girl under the jumping Dolphins  You are tempting me to do the BOGO tour now!
> 3- Do you know about the passholder lounge? We love it!



Okay, now that's not fair young lady .  Tempting me with those awesome dolphin photos!!  I swore I was not going to add another single thing to this vacation and then you dangle that carrot in front of me.  I am weak when it comes to SeaWorld.....I would love to do _Every.Single.Thing_ there.   

And now I want to do the dolphin interaction .  It's all your fault, LOL!  Those pictures should be used in billboards around Orlando, and they would sell out!

We knew about the passholder lounge but didn't get to see it on our December visit....too much to do to take the time to stop!  With two full park days at our disposal this time, though, we are making a point to check it out  on this trip .  I have heard nothing but great things about it.

As for the Marriott rates.....I owe you a huge thanks.  While our reservation was prepaid and nonrefundable (with the CAA discounted rate), I wanted to see how close the rate we paid was to the current prices you were seeing.  Well, in doing so, I noticed that the rep who placed our reservation by phone erred and put us in a studio suite versus the one bedroom that I requested .  It took me three phone calls and one email but I finally got it resolved this afternoon....and our reservation has been changed to the one bedroom suite with no additional charges (two thumbs up for the Marriott Customer Care Center).  Our rate was $97 a night, which is a tiny bit higher than current pricing but definitely still an excellent deal considering it will secure us free Quick Queue at SeaWorld for all three of us, a buffet breakfast, and some fairly spacious accommodations.   Without you posting about that, though, we would have been in for a rather nasty surprise when we checked in on May 1st and found were were all in a small room.   A huge thanks from not only me, but also my two fellows!!!

I don't know how I missed the mistake on the initial confirmation (obviously I didn't review it very well when it was received.....bad, bad Gina!!).....but the moral of the story is, don't make vacation plans on New Years Eve .   Too. Much.  Wine .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I officially hauled out the luggage last night, and between Saturday evening and pockets of time today, I've made some great packing progress.  Probably 60% done, if not more.  There's always a portion that can't be done until the last few days, so mostly that's what is left.  My office has been officially taken over by suitcases but at least the chaos is mostly contained to one spot.

I also got some great news from SeaWorld today .  Steve and I will celebrate our wedding anniversary is May 1st (23 years with my big teddy bear), and he has always wanted me to pick-a-pearl on one of our trips.  He knew it was always something that I wanted to do but never felt worthy of splurging on.....it just seemed like a big purchase on an already expensive trip.  After he brought it up again a few weeks ago, I knew it was something he really, really wanted to do for me......so I told him I would love to have the pearl divers at SeaWorld pick a pearl to be placed in a simple (and hopefully not to ridiculously priced) ring setting.  He was thrilled that I finally agreed to do it.   Well, not long after that I read on the website that SeaWorld is offering a shoppers discount card to passmembers for $9.95.  The card gives the bearer 25% off souvenir purchases for the next three months, which is way better than our 10% discount as passmembers.  So I wonder....would that apply to the pearl divers and jewellry settings?  I emailed SW to inquire, and they answered today with a YES!  So now I feel a little less guilty and more like it was meant to be.  And I am super excited about crossing another item off my Orlando bucket list!

Also today, I received an email from the VIP Concierge at the Vistana, and apparently we have been selected for some sort of "VIP Check In".  I am not sure what exactly this involves or why we don't check in the "normal" way a the Welcome Center, but we have received instructions to proceed directly to the VIP Check In area at the Lakes Recreation Center when we arrive at the resort.  As part of our communication over the last couple of days, they have asked me to provide a bunch of information such as whether we have special requests in regards to villa location, how many people will be staying in the villa, how many keys and parking passes we will need, what time we plan to arrive at the resort, etc.  I will be interested to see if this just makes for a much more efficient and personalized check-in experience, or if it some sneaky way to try and talk us into attending an "owners update" (aka timeshare sales pitch).  The latter is *not* happening, and I will have no problem saying HAVE YOU SEEN OUR ITINERARY?  WE DON'T HAVE 90 MINUTES TO SPARE ON THIS TRIP! 

One week from right now, we hope to be enjoying a fruity beverage or two from the comfort of the Fountains hot tubs!


----------



## pepperandchips

Oh I love it! I can taste the excitement of getting things ready to go, packing accoutrements taking over the house, making final plans and getting a case of the "last-minutes" 

That's such a neat perk about the pearl diver! Make sure to take lots of pictures (oh who am I kidding, just make sure to post them!). This seems like such a unique souvenir that it would be worth the price, instead of loading up on smaller trinkets.

The VIP Check In experience sounds cool - like maybe they're working on having owners or repeat visitors bypass the main check in. Let us know how it goes! Counting down the days with you... Almost time to leave!


----------



## ArwenMarie

So soon now! 

Wish I was going. We haven't gone since August which is long for us, we usually go twice a year. We're still in the middle of househunting but that should all be done relatively soon and we are planning a ten-day trip for August to make up for lost time


----------



## ElenaJane

Packing time!!  You know you are close when the suitcases come out.   I am determined to not check a bag on our trip.  We have to change planes and it is only a 4 night trip.  I am having to hunt down mini-bottles of everything for my liquids!  

I love how you still can add little magic touches to your trip at this point.  Go ahead and let your hubby spoil you some!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, and the single digit count down continues!  

I never bring the luggage out until the day, well, late afternoon, of the day before.  The thrill of what to bring now is a good deterrent to over packing.  My DSis is leaving on Wednesday for a long weekend, and you should see all she has already laid out to pack.  I told her, all that?  She laughed, and I told her what to bring/not to, I hope she follows what I said.  I am not an overpacker. 

It's almost Florida weather for us today.  Close to 80.  So happy for this burst of nice weather.  I am thanking the jet stream.  Not a cloud in the sky.  Weather guy said a pretty blue sky for today.  I agree.  Pretty is a good word to describe the blue, so bright and so blue. 

A second Wahoo for the passholder discount card.  I wish it was good when we will be there.  Hoping some good passholder treats during the holidays.  I may also check if there's any in October too.  Never did a pick a pearl from SW, but several from Disney.  DD got a blue shaded one in Epcot the last time we were there.  She was pleased.  She said to find one that's all bumby and ugly looking.  Not sure what that means, but that's how she picks one out.  I hope she forgets about SW's one, when we go.  LOL  






  Soo close.


----------



## bankr63

See my response on the Vistana thread, but IIRC the VIP checkin at SVR is on the up and up...


----------



## Callie

The pearl should be fun. We did it at Disney almost 15 years ago (I cannot believe I am saying 15 years ago!) I'm pretty sure they weren't too expensive, no divers involved. My grams wanted to treat us. How sweet of Steve


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> Oh I love it! I can taste the excitement of getting things ready to go, packing accoutrements taking over the house, making final plans and getting a case of the "last-minutes"
> 
> That's such a neat perk about the pearl diver! Make sure to take lots of pictures (oh who am I kidding, just make sure to post them!). This seems like such a unique souvenir that it would be worth the price, instead of loading up on smaller trinkets.
> 
> The VIP Check In experience sounds cool - like maybe they're working on having owners or repeat visitors bypass the main check in. Let us know how it goes! Counting down the days with you... Almost time to leave!



Yep, that's my thinking too....with this being our 10th trip, I don't need any more t-shirts, magnets, snow globes, or other knick-knacks.  Other than a new Minion....or two.....or three ....I can do without another single thing.  We have admired the pearl divers on every single visit to SeaWorld, so its super exciting to finally be taking part!  I will most certainly take lots of pictures.....probably too many!!  ... and share them all after our trip.  I will have five and a half months to whittle away until our October vacation, so I'll have to stretch this April trip report out nice and long.



ArwenMarie said:


> So soon now!
> 
> Wish I was going. We haven't gone since August which is long for us, we usually go twice a year. We're still in the middle of househunting but that should all be done relatively soon and we are planning a ten-day trip for August to make up for lost time



I am so happy to hear you'll be making another pilgrimage to Orlando in August!  Have you decided if it will be Universal + Disney, or will you stick with just one or the other?

Fingers crossed that you find the PERFECT house very soon!  It's a stressful time for sure....such a big purchase and significant investment.



ElenaJane said:


> Packing time!!  You know you are close when the suitcases come out.   I am determined to not check a bag on our trip.  We have to change planes and it is only a 4 night trip.  I am having to hunt down mini-bottles of everything for my liquids!
> 
> I love how you still can add little magic touches to your trip at this point.  Go ahead and let your hubby spoil you some!



I envy anyone who can travel with a carry-on only.  It will be *so* freeing not to have to check a bag!  Once you're off the plane, you can be immediately on your way  (do you have a rental for this little getaway?).

A friend of mine has been working hard lately to try and teach me that by refusing to accept a gift, I am depriving the giver of the joy of the gift-giving act.   She has been very patiently telling me that sometimes, I need to be a good receiver.....because in doing so, that's making the giver delightfully happy, too.  And you know, I saw the delight in Steve when I finally (after he has mentioned it trip after trip) agreed to make this a priority on this vacation.  I had always felt that the right thing to do was decline (I am not the kind of person who yearns to be "spoiled" with material things) but yet....I guess sometimes a little indulgence can be okay too.  I want my guys to be part of the whole experience, as well.....I think it would be awesome if they picked the oyster from the diver for whatever setting I choose .    I think that would just have so much meaning!



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo, and the single digit count down continues!
> 
> I never bring the luggage out until the day, well, late afternoon, of the day before.  The thrill of what to bring now is a good deterrent to over packing.  My DSis is leaving on Wednesday for a long weekend, and you should see all she has already laid out to pack.  I told her, all that?  She laughed, and I told her what to bring/not to, I hope she follows what I said.  I am not an overpacker.
> 
> It's almost Florida weather for us today.  Close to 80.  So happy for this burst of nice weather.  I am thanking the jet stream.  Not a cloud in the sky.  Weather guy said a pretty blue sky for today.  I agree.  Pretty is a good word to describe the blue, so bright and so blue.
> 
> A second Wahoo for the passholder discount card.  I wish it was good when we will be there.  Hoping some good passholder treats during the holidays.  I may also check if there's any in October too.  Never did a pick a pearl from SW, but several from Disney.  DD got a blue shaded one in Epcot the last time we were there.  She was pleased.  She said to find one that's all bumby and ugly looking.  Not sure what that means, but that's how she picks one out.  I hope she forgets about SW's one, when we go.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soo close.



I am so glad you guys are getting some great weather as well!  We have had four simply spectacular days in a row....talk about getting us primed and ready for 10 days in the Sunshine State!   Fingers crossed that we finally, FINALLY have winter behind us.  Steve gets his winter tires off the Journey on Thursday, and Jake gets his swapped out on his Jetta on Friday.  If it snows after we come home again in May.....I am applying to the Florida Governor for refugee status!

I have heard the same thing about the pick-a-pearl process....the uglier the oyster, the nicer the pearl they say.  Of course, I think ALL pearls are so pretty.....so it will be a win no matter how big or small or what colour it turns out to be!



bankr63 said:


> See my response on the Vistana thread, but IIRC the VIP checkin at SVR is on the up and up...



That is great news!  I am very eager to see how this "VIP" experience differs from the regular check-in.   It certainly has been a very nice touch for them to communicate so sincerely and effectively before we have even arrived at the resort.   I'm just hoping that they don't blow the warm and fuzzy feeling with an aggressive effort to secure our attendance at an Owners Update (which will NOT be happening on this trip).



Callie said:


> The pearl should be fun. We did it at Disney almost 15 years ago (I cannot believe I am saying 15 years ago!) I'm pretty sure they weren't too expensive, no divers involved. My grams wanted to treat us. How sweet of Steve



That was actually one of the things that we really liked about SeaWorld's pick-a-pearl over the ones at Universal and Disney Springs....the divers are such a unique feature!  

Did you get your pearl placed in a necklace, earrings or ring?   I would love to see pictures if you are willing to share!


----------



## ArwenMarie

We're going to stay at WDW I think but go to Universal a day or two. Got to ride the new Kong ride! And I'm sure we'll do the Disney waterparks too since that's our kids favorite thing (why do we buy them park tickets again?)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> We're going to stay at WDW I think but go to Universal a day or two. Got to ride the new Kong ride! And I'm sure we'll do the Disney waterparks too since that's our kids favorite thing (why do we buy them park tickets again?)



Well, in the ridiculous heat and humidity of August, you will be mighty glad you have those waterpark passes I am sure!   Those kids have the right idea in my book .  You should consider giving Aquatica a try this year.....your fam would LOVE Roa's Rapids!


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> A friend of mine has been working hard lately to try and teach me that by refusing to accept a gift, I am depriving the giver of the joy of the gift-giving act.   She has been very patiently telling me that sometimes, I need to be a good receiver.....because in doing so, that's making the giver delightfully happy, too.  And you know, I saw the delight in Steve when I finally (after he has mentioned it trip after trip) agreed to make this a priority on this vacation.  I had always felt that the right thing to do was decline (I am not the kind of person who yearns to be "spoiled" with material things) but yet....I guess sometimes a little indulgence can be okay too.  I want my guys to be part of the whole experience, as well.....I think it would be awesome if they picked the oyster from the diver for whatever setting I choose .    I think that would just have so much meaning!



This is so true but it is often hard to accept gifts for me too. I always want to be the giver but to be honest I do love getting gifts too  I wanted to do the pick a pearl at Disney back in 2009 and never got around to it, so I am happy to see Universal has that option too! I must know where it is?? LOL Anyone?  

I hemmed and hawed over doing SW but we are skipping Sea World this time  I really wanted to go but we decided to splurge for a one night stay at RPR for express pass for 2 days at almost a $600 savings! So even though we have the time share, it'll be worth it since we are unsure how busy it'll be the week of Memorial Day.  Maybe we'll do a trip down to see FIL sometime and just do SW and not Disney or Universal he lives down in Venice.  

I can't wait to read your trip report!!


----------



## juniorbugman

Yup can't wait to see how many minions make their way North


----------



## pigletto

So close!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 more sleeps for me Gina, and only FOUR for you!!!

I'm so excited I can barely stand it! It's been over a year since Orlando (Universal trip last March) and a year and half since Disney. I am so ready!!!


----------



## pattyw

Have a great trip, Gina!  Can't wait to hear about your new adventures!


----------



## samheatherwhite

Have a great trip!
We had also heard to pick the hairiest, ugliest oyster and it worked out really well for us. We did ours in Epcot and my daughter got the largest pearl of the day and my sister lucked into an oyster that had two similar sized pearls in it. She was able to make a really nice pair of pearl earrings.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

RocketCityMama said:


> This is so true but it is often hard to accept gifts for me too. I always want to be the giver but to be honest I do love getting gifts too  I wanted to do the pick a pearl at Disney back in 2009 and never got around to it, so I am happy to see Universal has that option too! I must know where it is?? LOL Anyone?
> 
> I hemmed and hawed over doing SW but we are skipping Sea World this time  I really wanted to go but we decided to splurge for a one night stay at RPR for express pass for 2 days at almost a $600 savings! So even though we have the time share, it'll be worth it since we are unsure how busy it'll be the week of Memorial Day.  Maybe we'll do a trip down to see FIL sometime and just do SW and not Disney or Universal he lives down in Venice.
> 
> I can't wait to read your trip report!!



I think a LOT of moms have trouble being good receivers.  By design, mothers in particulars are generally natural givers....so "taking" something becomes very un-routine.  I know even my own mom, who is well into her 70's, laments that she feels bad if we do something special for her or bring her something she wasn't expecting for no particular reason.  Even though she has reached the age where she SHOULD be pampered by the people that love her, it just is a very unnatural feeling.

According to this link:

http://www.pearl-factory.com/store-locations

there is a Pearl Factory at the Studios, IOA *and* at City Walk.  You should totally to it on your next trip!  If you do, be sure you come back and post your setting here for us all to see!

If your budget will allow for it, try to pick up the SeaWorld AP's when they are offered buy one, get one free on Black Friday weekend.  That would make it very affordable for your family, especially if you can get more than one visit from the passes .  The SeaWorld parks are so much fun, I think your crew would really enjoy them.  Discovery Cove too......it's unbelievably fantastic!



juniorbugman said:


> Yup can't wait to see how many minions make their way North



LOL, much as I have big minion dreams, there are only so many we can cram into the luggage.  So I am hoping for one or two.  Any more and we will have (another) packing crisis on departure day .



pigletto said:


> So close!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 more sleeps for me Gina, and only FOUR for you!!!
> 
> I'm so excited I can barely stand it! It's been over a year since Orlando (Universal trip last March) and a year and half since Disney. I am so ready!!!



Which reminds me....I have to PM you my cell number!  We are at the Jays/Rays game in St. Petersburg on the 30th (which is the day your arrive, correct?) and then move over to the Residence Inn SeaWorld on the 1st.  Hopefully we can catch up with you for a drink and a hello after our park days have both ended!

Have you seen the weather forecast so far?  It's looking sah-weet!  https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US

Fingers crossed it doesn't change!



pattyw said:


> Have a great trip, Gina!  Can't wait to hear about your new adventures!



Thank you pattyw!  I can hardly believe we're on the final countdown .



samheatherwhite said:


> Have a great trip!
> We had also heard to pick the hairiest, ugliest oyster and it worked out really well for us. We did ours in Epcot and my daughter got the largest pearl of the day and my sister lucked into an oyster that had two similar sized pearls in it. She was able to make a really nice pair of pearl earrings.



Hairy and ugly it shall be!!   (oh, that sounded worse than I intended it to )

I wonder if they will clean out the oyster shell and let you keep that, too?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Some fun news from a friend today that pertains to our Krispy Kreme addiction......April 28th is National Superhero Day, and they are celebrating with a buy one dozen, get one free promotion.  I guess its easy to figure out where we will be that evening!  

http://investor.krispykreme.com/pre...cial-Offer-and-Super-Sweepstakes/default.aspx

The first person to mention anything about the calories associated with this little indulgence should run 

.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hairy and ugly it shall be!!  (oh, that sounded worse than I intended it to )



Go for it @dancin Disney style


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> So close!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 more sleeps for me Gina, and only FOUR for you!!!


That's just cruel and unusual punishment for the rest of us



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hairy and ugly it shall be!!   (oh, that sounded worse than I intended it to )


Orlando is just too warm for a wool sweater in April


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The first person to mention anything about the calories associated with this little indulgence should run
> 
> .



Pay back time.....



catch me if you can


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> That's just cruel and unusual punishment for the rest of us
> 
> 
> Orlando is just too warm for a wool sweater in April
> View attachment 163126



Oh, my eyes 

.  I can't unsee that!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Pay back time.....
> View attachment 163127
> 
> 
> catch me if you can
> View attachment 163128



That was SO mean!!!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

To cheer you up for that calorie post, here's a little Krispy Kreme tip!  When you're in your condo, put a couple of donuts on a little plate and put them in the microwave for a few seconds--all of a sudden, they turn into "Hot Donuts Now," and they'll just melt in your mouth.  Then you won't worry about any silly calories!


----------



## Callie

Now I'm craving a hot krispy kreme! So good! They also freeze well...if you think about transporting them.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Have a great trip Gina, hope the last four days of prep go well!


----------



## Lynne G

And we're down to 3.  That's so exciting.  Have an awesome trip.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> catch me if you can
> View attachment 163128



Speaking of hairy and ugly, you really should do something about those ankles Dancin'  


Hooray for 3-days, Gina. Are you feeling ?


----------



## jvars

bankr63 said:


> See my response on the Vistana thread, but IIRC the VIP checkin at SVR is on the up and up...



We had VIP check in last year and yes indeed it did save time! They indicated it was to give owners a little extra attention. 2 weeks until our next trip and so far no email about using the VIP this year so possibly it is not every year and just random selection?   :-(


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jennasmommyinMS said:


> To cheer you up for that calorie post, here's a little Krispy Kreme tip!  When you're in your condo, put a couple of donuts on a little plate and put them in the microwave for a few seconds--all of a sudden, they turn into "Hot Donuts Now," and they'll just melt in your mouth.  Then you won't worry about any silly calories!



I like the way you think.  Anything we can do to reduce the amount of calories in our favourite foods is right up our alley .



Callie said:


> Now I'm craving a hot krispy kreme! So good! They also freeze well...if you think about transporting them.



I suggested we freeze one dozen and bring them home to my mom, but apparently my Steve thought considered that a preposterous idea.  He thinks that the three of us could easily polish off both boxes while they are still fresh .  He's apparently gone crazy.



ArwenMarie said:


> Have a great trip Gina, hope the last four days of prep go well!



Thanks, my friend.  I am skipping the pool tonight and dedicating my time to packing after I'm done at my hair appointment.  It's time to get serious!



Lynne G said:


> And we're down to 3.  That's so exciting.  Have an awesome trip.



Thanks Lynne.  My last couple of work days are super busy so I have a feeling that the rest of this week will FLY.



bankr63 said:


> Speaking of hairy and ugly, you really should do something about those ankles Dancin'
> 
> 
> Hooray for 3-days, Gina. Are you feeling ?



Well, we got a bit of troubling news at noon, so that's definitely weighing on us a bit.  Steve's grandfather fell and broke his hip today, and was being taken by ambulance to the hospital for emergency surgery.  He is 92 and in frail-ish health (I suppose that's not a surprise for a 92 year old....he has a sharp mind and a fiesty spirit, but definitely old age has taken its toll on his body).   Things like these tend to often spell the worst for our beloved older loved ones, so I think everyone is rather worried.   I would hate for anything to happen to him before we leave or while we are away.  We're definitely saying lots of prayers as we wait for more news.



jvars said:


> We had VIP check in last year and yes indeed it did save time! They indicated it was to give owners a little extra attention. 2 weeks until our next trip and so far no email about using the VIP this year so possibly it is not every year and just random selection?   :-(



Take heart, we just got our email from the VIP concierge last Saturday (8 days before our arrival).  You may just get your yet!  Great to hear the positive feedback from someone who has experienced it very recently.....it sounds like it has the potential to be a really nice feature!!


----------



## JenLanDisney

Sorry to hear about the fall and broken hip, Gina. It is remarkable that Steve still has a grandparent. We are around the same age and lost all of ours years ago.


----------



## goofygal531

Gina,

I'm sorry to hear about the broken hip. He sounds like a fighter, I hope he heals well. Sending you prayer.

I have two questions for you:

1) Best outlets? This is the first time we'll have a rental car and I'm dying to go to the Character warehouse. But which location? Also, Nike Clearance vs. Nike Outlet what's the difference? My boys want to visit Nike.

2) we arrive Saturday. Forecast is calling for 60's in the evenings, is that chilly and breezy? That's 60's here in NYC! Don't know what to pack for the evenings? Next week is calling for 90's during the day. I much prefer traveling in the summer when it's hot, hotter and crazy hot! ;-)

Loving your Pre Trip excitement! 
Mare


----------



## Callie

Gina sending my best wishes for Steve's grandfather. My grandma fell and broke her hip when I was 8ish, and it was rough. She was late 70's at the time I'd say. Thankfully she was able to be operated on, and recovered decently for her age. Wasn't able to get around as well.
Sadly, she fell again when she was 90, almost 91. She sadly passed away about two weeks later, but it wasn't from the broken hip. Not sure they could have operated on her with her health. She pretty much sadly had given up, and stopped taking her heart medicine and died from the heart attack. So hearing of other people's grandparents breaking their hips brings back bad memories  Hopefully his dad is strong, and can recover.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Speaking of hairy and ugly, you really should do something about those ankles Dancin'


Ya I was in a hurry that day.  Sorry I posted that picture of you on the beach.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina let us know how Grandpa is doing after his surgery.


----------



## Ritchielace

Gina so sorry to hear about Steve's grandfather. It is always so worrisome to have that happen to a loved one as you are heading out of town in less than 3 days.  Yea!!! For that part though hopefully everything will be settled by the time you guys head out.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending well wishes to dear grandfather.  Falls are hard on an old body.  I hope he recovers and is not in pain. 
Work always seems to be in a flurry before you go in vacation.  Just think, in a couple more days, you will be enjoying  the Florida sun.  And, did you get an email from Universal?  Last track for Hulk was laid, so that coaster should be ready soon.  I am waiting to see the Kong ride.  So looking forward to that one.

Hugs to Steve and your family.


----------



## jump00

Have a wonderful trip - safe travels! CaN't wait to hear all about your trip
Jump00


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina!  I'm sorry I have not been able to keep up with your PTR as well as I wanted, but I did want to stop back by and wish you a super, wonderful, fantastic trip!  I am looking forward to the trip report!  Have fun!


----------



## pigletto

I'm sorry to hear about Steve's grampa, Gina. I hope he's able to make a recovery and that he's not in too much pain. You guys will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Adding my well wishes for Steve's Grandfather to have a speedy and full recovery, that feisty spirit will definitely help!

Hoping you are enjoying your last few days' packing flurry! The anticipation is probably at fever pitch right about now!

Maria


----------



## Tricia's mom

Tomorrow cant come quick enough !!! I haven't even packed yet. Just back from NC. Still exhausted... I need a vacation !! DD still doesn't know yet. This morning she asked if we were going to Disney for spring break... shes a smart cookie... I thought I could fool her > I guess I will tell her tonight. I thought I would surprise her by going to the airport tomorrow night. I need her help packing !!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JenLanDisney said:


> Sorry to hear about the fall and broken hip, Gina. It is remarkable that Steve still has a grandparent. We are around the same age and lost all of ours years ago.





goofygal531 said:


> Gina,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the broken hip. He sounds like a fighter, I hope he heals well. Sending you prayer.
> 
> I have two questions for you:
> 
> 1) Best outlets? This is the first time we'll have a rental car and I'm dying to go to the Character warehouse. But which location? Also, Nike Clearance vs. Nike Outlet what's the difference? My boys want to visit Nike.
> 
> 2) we arrive Saturday. Forecast is calling for 60's in the evenings, is that chilly and breezy? That's 60's here in NYC! Don't know what to pack for the evenings? Next week is calling for 90's during the day. I much prefer traveling in the summer when it's hot, hotter and crazy hot! ;-)
> 
> Loving your Pre Trip excitement!
> Mare





Callie said:


> Gina sending my best wishes for Steve's grandfather. My grandma fell and broke her hip when I was 8ish, and it was rough. She was late 70's at the time I'd say. Thankfully she was able to be operated on, and recovered decently for her age. Wasn't able to get around as well.
> Sadly, she fell again when she was 90, almost 91. She sadly passed away about two weeks later, but it wasn't from the broken hip. Not sure they could have operated on her with her health. She pretty much sadly had given up, and stopped taking her heart medicine and died from the heart attack. So hearing of other people's grandparents breaking their hips brings back bad memories  Hopefully his dad is strong, and can recover.





dancin Disney style said:


> Gina let us know how Grandpa is doing after his surgery.





Ritchielace said:


> Gina so sorry to hear about Steve's grandfather. It is always so worrisome to have that happen to a loved one as you are heading out of town in less than 3 days.  Yea!!! For that part though hopefully everything will be settled by the time you guys head out.





Lynne G said:


> Sending well wishes to dear grandfather.  Falls are hard on an old body.  I hope he recovers and is not in pain.
> Work always seems to be in a flurry before you go in vacation.  Just think, in a couple more days, you will be enjoying  the Florida sun.  And, did you get an email from Universal?  Last track for Hulk was laid, so that coaster should be ready soon.  I am waiting to see the Kong ride.  So looking forward to that one.
> 
> Hugs to Steve and your family.





jump00 said:


> Have a wonderful trip - safe travels! CaN't wait to hear all about your trip
> Jump00





JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina!  I'm sorry I have not been able to keep up with your PTR as well as I wanted, but I did want to stop back by and wish you a super, wonderful, fantastic trip!  I am looking forward to the trip report!  Have fun!





pigletto said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Steve's grampa, Gina. I hope he's able to make a recovery and that he's not in too much pain. You guys will be in my thoughts.





Worfiedoodles said:


> Adding my well wishes for Steve's Grandfather to have a speedy and full recovery, that feisty spirit will definitely help!
> 
> Hoping you are enjoying your last few days' packing flurry! The anticipation is probably at fever pitch right about now!
> 
> Maria





Tricia's mom said:


> Tomorrow cant come quick enough !!! I haven't even packed yet. Just back from NC. Still exhausted... I need a vacation !! DD still doesn't know yet. This morning she asked if we were going to Disney for spring break... shes a smart cookie... I thought I could fool her > I guess I will tell her tonight. I thought I would surprise her by going to the airport tomorrow night. I need her help packing !!



Thanks everyone .... you guys are truly the sweetest people.

Grandpa came out of his surgery well last night.   At last contact from Steve's mom, they had inserted multiple screws in the broken hip to fuse the bones back together.  At 92, its hard to say where it goes from here.  I have texted my MIL this morning to see if there are any new changes.  

@JenLanDisney , Grandpa is the only grandparent we have left between the two of us.   We are so blessed to have him still with us at such an advanced age.  Losing that final living grandparent will definitely be tough blow to weather.  Its hard to let those precious links to the past go.

A big thanks to everyone for the prayers for Grandpa and for the good vacation wishes!  I am woefully, horribly behind on packing and must make that a priority tonight (or else we will be spending our vacation at a nudist resort instead of the Vistana ).   We are having some minor home updates being done as soon as we get back from Orlando, so there's been a bit of last-minute prep work (counter top selection, measurement submissions, shopping for a few new fixtures) that has eaten up our evenings.  Tonight, though, its aqua fit and packing.  Nothing more!!

Haircuts are all done, and the summer tires are being put on Steve's SUV today and Jake's car tomorrow.  It will be nice not to come home to ANY reminders of winter.

@goofygal531 , I can't be much help on the Character Warehouse recommendations (we aren't big Disney shoppers), but the Nike Clearance Store has afforded us far better shopping bargains than the locations in the outlet malls.  The Clearance Store inventory changes regularly (so if you see something, buy it while you can), a more limited stock, and definitely deeper discounts.   It's Jake and Steve's favourite shopping stop, hands down.  I hope you find some great deals there as well!!  As for the temps dipping into the 60's, we (as hearty Canadians) won't find that cold at all.  Honestly, that will probably be when Steve and Jake (who are always enviably warmer than me!) are actually comfortable.  If in doubt, toss a hoodie into your luggage just in case.  We almost always spend the evenings in the hot tubs at the resort, so the cooler air temps at night will be a welcome reprieve.  The daytime highs look SPECTACULAR!


----------



## toystoryduo

I'm so sorry to hear about Steve's grandfather, Gina. I'm glad that the surgery went well for him. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for him and for your family. 

I can't believe you only have 2 more days to go! I am so excited for you guys! I hope you have a wonderful time together and safe travels as well.


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thanks everyone .... you guys are truly the sweetest people.





Especially on this forum. Disers are great. Sending you my well-wishes also. My grandfather is also 92 and he is more spry than most 65 year olds! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Spending our vacation at a nudist resort instead of the Vistana )



 You know you're just feeding into @dancin Disney style right? You really can't blame her!!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The daytime highs look SPECTACULAR!



ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY the gorgeous Florida sun! Can't wait to be back there myself.


----------



## ElenaJane

Oh my gosh, you guys really need this time together as a family!  It is still a massive celebration of many things, but also a time for you guys to heal and appreciate each other's company (in lieu of break-ups and surgeries...).  If anything, your reason for adding another donut keeps getting longer.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pepperandchips said:


> You know you're just feeding into @dancin Disney style right? You really can't blame her!!!


I was just going to let that one go butt.......


----------



## RocketCityMama

So sorry about Steve's grandfather, prayers his recovery goes well! Getting old is hard, parents health is getting worse, still have little ones to deal with (in my case) and yeah I am at that season of life where I realize that my parents won't last forever.  I have one grandmother still living, and she's 90! She's is fairly good health but you can tell things are slowing down a bit.  

My family of 5 can easily eat 2 dz doughnuts in 1 sitting, esp if they are HOT and FRESH! I have no doubt that you 3 (or the 2 boys) could do it! lol


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> I was just going to let that one go butt.......



C'mon you have a reputation to maintain- Gina needs the proper send off for her vacation!

 Bye Gina- enjoy and think of all of us who are stuck at home and work!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Only one more sleep!! I'm so excited for you! 

I'm keeping your family in my prayers. I hope for a speedy recovery for Steves Grandfather!


----------



## Lynne G

It's Friday!  And that means one more day, before your off to Florida!  That deserves a Wahoo.    Hope your grandfather is doing well, and will recover soon.  It's so nice that Jake can come too.  I bet the Nike store is calling his name.  

Have an awesome time!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Have a great trip Gina and crew!


----------



## ElenaJane

It's getting real!!!  You hopefully packed a lot last night!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

toystoryduo said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Steve's grandfather, Gina. I'm glad that the surgery went well for him. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for him and for your family.
> 
> I can't believe you only have 2 more days to go! I am so excited for you guys! I hope you have a wonderful time together and safe travels as well.



Thank you, my friend .  Steve visited Grandpa at the hospital last night and he was doing fairly well under the circumstances.  We continue to say lots of prayers for his comfort and healing....hopefully extended family will keep us updated on his condition while we are away.

I can hardly believe we leave tomorrow afternoon!  This last week has simply flown by.



pepperandchips said:


> Especially on this forum. Disers are great. Sending you my well-wishes also. My grandfather is also 92 and he is more spry than most 65 year olds!
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're just feeding into @dancin Disney style right? You really can't blame her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY the gorgeous Florida sun! Can't wait to be back there myself.



Thank you Melinda!!  I can't wait to catch up on your TR entries when I get back!  (or while I am waiting at the airport on departure day )



ElenaJane said:


> Oh my gosh, you guys really need this time together as a family!  It is still a massive celebration of many things, but also a time for you guys to heal and appreciate each other's company (in lieu of break-ups and surgeries...).  If anything, your reason for adding another donut keeps getting longer.



And this is why I love you guys .  Anyone who can help justify our donut addiction is a true friend indeed .



dancin Disney style said:


> I was just going to let that one go butt.......



Ah, you disappoint me sometimes.  Here I dangled the carrot to see what would happen, and........





RocketCityMama said:


> So sorry about Steve's grandfather, prayers his recovery goes well! Getting old is hard, parents health is getting worse, still have little ones to deal with (in my case) and yeah I am at that season of life where I realize that my parents won't last forever.  I have one grandmother still living, and she's 90! She's is fairly good health but you can tell things are slowing down a bit.
> 
> My family of 5 can easily eat 2 dz doughnuts in 1 sitting, esp if they are HOT and FRESH! *I have no doubt that you 3 (or the 2 boys) could do it! lol*



Thank you, Frances!  As for the bolded.....no truer words have ever been spoken .



pattyw said:


> C'mon you have a reputation to maintain- Gina needs the proper send off for her vacation!
> 
> Bye Gina- enjoy and think of all of us who are stuck at home and work!



Thanks patty!  I will try and check in from time to time just so you guys aren't too lonely while we are gone.  

@dancin Disney style , try and keep everyone entertained for the next 11 days or so, would you please?  


vrajewski10513 said:


> Only one more sleep!! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> I'm keeping your family in my prayers. I hope for a speedy recovery for Steves Grandfather!



Thank you Tori.  I was actually already having a little trouble sleeping LAST night, so I'm guessing I might be riding that wave of excitement again tonight .  The bags I check at the airline counter might not be the only ones I'm carrying when we fly out on Sunday.  I might have a matching pair under my eyes as well!!  LOL



Lynne G said:


> It's Friday!  And that means one more day, before your off to Florida!  That deserves a Wahoo.    Hope your grandfather is doing well, and will recover soon.  It's so nice that Jake can come too.  I bet the Nike store is calling his name.
> 
> Have an awesome time!



LOL, you know us well Lynne.  The Nike Clearance store is a must-do on day one for my boy.  He's been saving his pennies and totally ready for some retail therapy!



ArwenMarie said:


> Have a great trip Gina and crew!



Thank you!!  



ElenaJane said:


> It's getting real!!!  You hopefully packed a lot last night!



I made some great progress .  Tonight we're taking my mom shopping and out for dinner, then I'll finish up the loose ends after we come home.  I will clean and do laundry tomorrow morning (with the help of my two fine fellows) then we should be on our way in time for lunch on the road!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

This work day is going to feel like a LONG one for sure!!


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> This work day is going to feel like a LONG one for sure!!


That even looks like you!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!! You are on the eve of your long awaited and much needed trip!
I wish you sunny skies, laughter, relaxation and blissful family time!!! Safe travels my friend.


----------



## tortilla24

One more dawn
One more day
One day more!

And that's my Les Mis for you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> That even looks like you!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! You are on the eve of your long awaited and much needed trip!
> I wish you sunny skies, laughter, relaxation and blissful family time!!! Safe travels my friend.



Thank you!  I have PM'd you our cell numbers in the event that we can make that Dismeet work.

All the best to you and your fam as well.  I hope you have the most spectacular of vacations!!!  Be sure to have a ride on Big Thunder Mountain and a Dole Whip for me!  



tortilla24 said:


> One more dawn
> One more day
> One day more!
> 
> And that's my Les Mis for you!



Thanks, my friend!  With half of my work day done, I am definitely beginning to feel like dancing!


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> Ya I was in a hurry that day.  Sorry I posted that picture of you on the beach.


No, that can't be me.  I have just a little more hair, on the top of my head...


----------



## bankr63

Gina, I hope the three of you have a wonderful trip together!  Same to the others who are heading down soon.

While you're gone perhaps we'll do our best to entertain and carry on...


----------



## JaxDad

Tick tock ...


----------



## Princess Leia

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve visited Grandpa at the hospital last night and he was doing fairly well under the circumstances. We continue to say lots of prayers for his comfort and healing....hopefully extended family will keep us updated on his condition while we are away.



Joining in with prayers for Steve's Grandpa. It's so hard to see family members getting frail.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The Nike Clearance store is a must-do on day one for my boy. He's been saving his pennies and totally ready for some retail therapy!



That sounds like Pete. He is really looking forward to getting some more Nike... he's slightly obsessed with the brand at the moment. Is the Nike clearance store generally older stock than the outlets store?

Hope you have an incredible trip with some much needed family time! Looking forward to hearing all about it on your return.


----------



## iona

Have an amazing time! I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back.


----------



## toystoryduo

Have an amazingly wonderful trip and safe travels to you and your family!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Gina, I hope the three of you have a wonderful trip together!  Same to the others who are heading down soon.
> 
> While you're gone perhaps we'll do our best to entertain and carry on...





Princess Leia said:


> Joining in with prayers for Steve's Grandpa. It's so hard to see family members getting frail.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like Pete. He is really looking forward to getting some more Nike... he's slightly obsessed with the brand at the moment. Is the Nike clearance store generally older stock than the outlets store?
> 
> Hope you have an incredible trip with some much needed family time! Looking forward to hearing all about it on your return.





iona said:


> Have an amazing time! I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back.





toystoryduo said:


> Have an amazingly wonderful trip and safe travels to you and your family!



Thank you all!  

Housecleaning, laundry, final packing....then we're out the door, hopefully in time for lunch on the road.

It's time!  






Next stop.....Buffalo, NY!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels my friend. Have an awesome vacation!


----------



## pigletto

Yay!!!! It's finally here!!! Have a wonderful time and we'll be headed your way in a week!!
Have a safe trip!


----------



## star72232

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Ritchielace

May you have a great nights sleep, an uneventful flight, the best car on the lot and land to sunny skies!  Have the best vacation yet! Sounds like you have planned it to be one to remember!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I haven't been around much Gina but you and your family are in my thoughts. Have a great trip and best wishes to your grandpa


----------



## ArwenMarie

I love that picture. Very true!


----------



## Inhislove

goofygal531 said:


> I have two questions for you:
> 
> 1) Best outlets? This is the first time we'll have a rental car and I'm dying to go to the Character warehouse. But which location? Also, Nike Clearance vs. Nike Outlet what's the difference? My boys want to visit Nike.
> 
> 2) we arrive Saturday. Forecast is calling for 60's in the evenings, is that chilly and breezy? That's 60's here in NYC! Don't know what to pack for the evenings?



We are locals. I don't know who you are buying for, but I finally visited the Disney character warehouse and found it to be pretty dangerous. I bought a 2015 zip-up hoodie for $12.99 (retail $59.95 in parks), and a great backpack with a zippered pocket for $9.99. They had Disneyland 60th anniversary stuff, tiaras for $6 and sashes from the BBBoutique for $2. 

I am not a fan of the outlet malls, but there is definitely fun to be had at the Chatacter a Warehouse. The malls have crazy crowds, even on weekdays sometimes, and parking can be crazy. If you go to the Vineland location to visit the Character Warehouse, park in the free garage as close to the bridge as you can get. The Disney store is near the food court. Not sure if you are Nike only, but Reebok (between the parking and Disney store) regularly has buy one get one 60% off on their shoes. If you do go, the food court has coupon books (free for AAA members).

A light jacket and pants work for us in the 60s. I know we are floridians, so YMMV


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Good morning everyone!  We are currently sitting at our gate and waiting for our boarding call.

We had a GREAT stay last night at the Days Hotel Buffalo Airport.  For everything that went WRONG the last two times, it all went RIGHT this time around.  @pigletto , I hope you and your family have as restful a stay this week as we did last night.  I can't fault them for a single thing.  We managed about 5 or so hours sleep before our 4:30 am wake up call, so we're all feeling pretty decent this morning as we wait for our flight.

The commute from home to Buffalo was equally as peaceful....we were literally 4 minutes from arrival at the border until the time we were driving away into NY State (and that included the wait for the two cars in from of us).  I think we set a new Bo-Bina family record!!  

Next stop....Orlando!  We should be boarding in 20 minutes or so.  Time for a round of Gravol .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ah, you disappoint me sometimes.  Here I dangled the carrot to see what would happen, and........


Well, I found the most awesome photo that would totally describe the nudist colony vacation but I'm pretty sure that I would be kicked off the Dis.  Just picture a bunch of hairy, old, large jiggly butts at a picnic table.  Add in a few sun hats and you have your next vacay.




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @dancin Disney style , try and keep everyone entertained for the next 11 days or so, would you please?



Mommy left me in charge


----------



## Vestmama4

So sorry to hear about Steve's grandfather. My husband's grandmother (who is almost 96) fell a few years ago/had to have surgery and was determined to recover quick. And boy did she ever; she was in and out of the hospital/rehab in record time and hardly used a cane. If his grandfather is as mentally spunky as this lady, I'm sure he'll do just fine 

I'm so excited to start seeing pics and reading about your trip. Have a most fabulous time.


----------



## c3h3a3r

Hi. I have just spent the last couple hours reading your PTR.....
Am sorry to hear about Sunshine - hope she's doing OK and your son also. Am hoping your FIL is continuing to recover well? Am glad your stay at Days went well 
Love your minions phone case 
Great to hear about your gifts and that you were able to gift your spare tickets.
I cannot wait to read your trip report.
We (DH, DS12 & DS10) are visiting Orlando from the UK, for 2 weeks, at the end of July. So excited! We are doing Disney & Universal  
I had no idea Universal had character meals-will have to research that now!
Hope you have a fantastic trip


----------



## RocketCityMama

Have a great trip!! Tell Steve to win us a ton of minions!


----------



## ckjg_0220

I love your trip reports and I am pretty excited that we are also going to be at Universal that week.  If a short redhead runs up to say hi with a confused husband, 8 year old girl, and 6 year old boy following--it's me! It'll be like meeting a celebrity  haha!


----------



## Monykalyn

AACCKK life got crazy and I MISSED the send off!! Hope you are having a great trip! Also hope Steve's Grandpa is doing well after surgery! Ah well at least I have a (Gina)trip report to look forward too


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Have a wonderful time! Can't wait to read the TR.


----------



## bankr63

So for those not following Gina's posts on FB, let it be known that "several" minions have been add to the yellow horde.

I am hereby starting a petition to change Gina's DIS persona to Gina-Gina-Gru-Bina (Master of all Minions); do I have a second?...


----------



## jump00

bankr63 said:


> So for those not following Gina's posts on FB, let it be known that "several" minions have been add to the yellow horde.
> 
> I am hereby starting a petition to change Gina's DIS persona to Gina-Gina-Gru-Bina (Master of all Minions); do I have a second?...



Yes you do!!!!! 

Jump00


----------



## RocketCityMama

bankr63 said:


> So for those not following Gina's posts on FB, let it be known that "several" minions have been add to the yellow horde.
> 
> I am hereby starting a petition to change Gina's DIS persona to Gina-Gina-Gru-Bina (Master of all Minions); do I have a second?...




Haha I was cracking up at the pics! Yes I second, oh wait Third the motion!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey there everyone, just a quick note to check in and say hello!  



We are having a wondeful time on our trip thus far.   Our arrival day was mostly spent shopping (Jake absolutely cleaned up at the Nike Clearance Store....the deals he got there were incredible!), Monday was was spent at SeaWorld (crowds were low, weather was spectacular), and yesterday we went to Universal (again, perfect weather and very manageable crowds at the Studios.....IOA seemed worse during our brief time there).   The Vistana is as awesome as always, though VIP check-in was a complete bust and our villa...while sparkling clean...has had a few maintenance and other housekeeping issues that honestly should not have been issues in the first place if the staff were on the ball.  We have called and had them all rectified.

We had the pearl diver pick us an oyster at SeaWorld and I had it set in a lovely little ring .... it was so much fun and it will easily be my favourite souvenir of this trip!  (I will also add that it was much less expensive than I had anticipated it would be.....a nice surprise!).  As it has been hinted at at above, I've also got some pretty substantial stuffies piling up here in the villa:  yesterday was a bumper day at Universal for both Steve (on the sledgehammer games) and Jake (who hooped me a big ol' minion on the basketball game) .   One of the stuffies is a HUGE "Radioactive Man" Homer that's well over 2 feet tall.   I have no idea yet how we will get them home, but where there's a will....there's a way!

After two full back-to-back days of mogging around the park (which has left yours truly both sunburned and with blistered feet), today is officially deemed "recuperation day".  We have a reservation at 1900 Park Fare for 10:20 am, so the boys can sleep in and get rested up a bit.  Me, my internal clock gets me up early regardless of the plans, hence why I'm here on the Dis while Steve is snorning soundly beside me.     Later today, we plan to enjoy some mini golf at Universal and dinner at Margaritavilla.  In between those two meals?  Maybe a little more shopping, maybe the Gatorland show here at the resort, or maybe just a nap .  We shall take it as it comes.  Tomorrow and Friday are two more days at Universal, so we want to relax and enjoy our leisure time today.

No news on Grandpa since the day we left home, so Steve has reached out to some family members via Facebook for an update on his condition.  We hope to hear from someone today.

The weather has been high 80's since we arrived, and is going to get even warmer over the next few days (but the humidity is low.....so its warm but not sticky).  My mom and a few friends back home tell us that they had snow flurries yesterday where we live .   Definitely glad to be here in the warmth and sunshine of Fabulous Florida .

I will try and check in again soon!  @dancin Disney style and @bankr63 , thanks for holding the fort and keeping all the kids entertained while we are away!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Glad you're having a good trip Gina! Enjoy your chill day. Hope you hear some good news about Steve's grandfather soon.


----------



## juniorbugman

See I knew there would be few more minions making there way up North


----------



## Kivara

Glad you guys are having fun! Love those Radioactive Man plushies! Have a restful day & I can't wait to read what comes next!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

If you go to the Gatorland show make sure you hold the animals!


----------



## Lynne G

oooh, sounds like an awesome trip already.  My boy would be in the under armour store and have a pile full.  

Sorry to hear of the villa issues.  Glad they were resolved.  As an owner, I'd be mad more than normal.

Breakfast sounds like fun.  I heard the characters were great.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## pigletto

I'm so glad you are having such a nice time and I'm thrilled to hear about your lovely weather! I'm getting our packing done tonight and we'll be there Saturday afternoon.


----------



## toystoryduo

So glad you guys are having a wonderful time on your trip!  Looking forward to your trip report when you get home! 

Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Good morning all!  

It's been a busy few days, so I thought I'd finally take a few minutes and check in before we embark on today's adventures.  The itinerary has us heading to St. Petersburg today for our dolphin cruise at noon and the Blue Jays versus Tampa Bay Rays game at Tropicana Field at 6 pm.   After several days of walking around the parks, it will be nice to have a day where it doesn't feel like we are going to walk our legs right off!!

The weather here has been HOT......like, mid-90's hot .  The sunshine has been abundant and virtually endless.  The last two nights, there has been a spectacular lightening show once darkness settled in (around 8:30 pm and later) but not a drop of rain has fallen either time.  The forecast for the balance of our trip is calling for highs of 91 each day (though more moderate today for St. Pete's....its only supposed to be 86 degrees there) with lots of sun and virtually no chance of rain.  I can't believe how fortunate we have been yet again when it comes to weather.  

Time is passing, as always, WAY too quicky.  We had our arrival day on Sunday (which we devoted mostly to shopping and relaxing), SeaWorld on Monday, Universal on Tuesday, our Disney character breakfast and mini golf at CityWalk on Wednesday, Islands of Adventure on Thursday, and then both parks (the Studios & IOA) on Friday.  Yesterday we also had the Superstar Character Breakfast at Universal and it was AMAZING!!!!!!!!  I can't wait to share all the pictures and details in my trip report, but I can honestly say its been one of the biggest highlights of this trip.  So much fun and so incredibly well done!!  






It was SO hot yesterday that we decided to end our final Universal parks day early and spend the afternoon in the Fountains pool here at the resort.  We had conquered virtually all of our must-do's at the parks and we were all eager for some much-needed downtime.  We golfed at Congo River last night once the heat of the day has passed but before the lightening show began.

Tonight is our last night at the Vistana (how did this go by so quickly?!? ) and tomorrow we check in at the Residence Inn SeaWorld for the balance of our trip.  Sunday's plans call for a day at Aquatica (which reminds me, I still need to book a cabana  ..... we will surely need it as temperaturs soar into the 90's again) and Monday is slated for SeaWorld (with our Behind The Scenes tour and Dine With Shamu).   Tuesday morning we are off to the airport and on our way home.....but that makes me sad, so we're trying not to think about it.

Instead, we think Minion-y happy thoughts.  






For any fellow Canucks who will be watching the Jays on TV tonight, watch for us right by third base.  We will be just 2 rows from the field, so you may catch a glimpse of us!  (Steve and Jake will be in their Jays blue jerseys, and I will be in a red Jays t-shirt)

@pigletto , safe travels to you as you make your journey to Orlando today.  Have a spectacular time on your trip!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Thought I'd share a little morning drama just to keep things interesting.

Back in March while I was at WDW Grumpy Cat was texting with her older sister about getting a new Iphone6.  Her sister told her that she knew someone wanting to sell a 6 for a great price and she even had a buyer lined up to buy Grumpy Cat's old 5S to help with the cost of the new one.  I agreed because my out of pocket cost was only going to be about $280.  Thus making me mother of the year.  So yesterday afternoon Grumpy Cat discovers that she has no service.  She restarts the phone a few times and nothing.  She takes out the SIM and reinstalls that and nothing.  I look online at the account and all looks fine so I said to wait a little while and probably it will be fine.  Later last night the phone is still not working so we start an online chat with the carrier (I HATE calling them) to see what we can find out.  The first chat we started went along for about 20 minutes and then just froze....so we start again.  Go through all the same things....restart, change settings, manual search for the carrier etc, etc.
The end result............they tell me that the phone is listed as STOLEN 

  No idea why it worked perfectly for the last 6 weeks. It is now completely frozen, you can't do anything with it.

So after that I start asking oldest DD how she knew this person that she bought the phone from.  She says she doesn't know the guy but found him on Kijiji. Then tries to tell me that she already told me that.  Well NO that's the first I heard of that. She may have told her sister who then conveniently left that part out.  She does still have his phone number but if this turns out to be a scam my life will be H E double hockey sticks because Grumpy Cat will have no phone.  GC freaked out last night having to go out (to hang with friends) without her phone.  Freaked out is putting it mildly.  I was told that I couldn't possibly understand.

Funny though.....I gave her my phone so that she had one in case of emergency.  Several time last night I reached for the phone that wasn't there.
I needed to....
text a few friends....couldn't do it
wanted to check Facebook...couldn't do it
wanted to listen to some Prince....couldn't do it
Ok the last two I could have done on the laptop but that would have meant getting out from under my warm blanket and getting my laptop.  I sort of get the phone umbilical but she was going out to have fun with friends.  Not going out to play on the phone.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you are having a great time Gina, thanks for the update. Beautiful weather got you all


----------



## Kivara

Great update! Enjoy the rest of your trip! Can't wait to read the full trip report later


----------



## chicagoshannon

Have fun today!  I can't wait to hear about Aquatica and the backstage Sea World tour.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> Her sister told her that she new someone wanting to sell a 6 for a great price and she even had a buyer lined up to buy Grumpy Cat's old 5S to help with the cost of the new one.  I agreed because my out of pocket cost was only going to be about $280.



Yes, quite possibly a total loss.  Son of a friend went through a very similar story here; He's now been without a phone for several months as he tries to save enough to get back in the game. They tried to help the police as much as possible to track the gut down with no luck.  If the person buying 5S is in any way related to the person selling the 6, I would have no qualms about reporting the 5S as stolen too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Yes, quite possibly a total loss.  Son of a friend went through a very similar story here; He's now been without a phone for several months as he tries to save enough to get back in the game. They tried to help the police as much as possible to track the gut down with no luck.  If the person buying 5S is in any way related to the person selling the 6, I would have no qualms about reporting the 5S as stolen too.


No, 5S went to an actual friend of my DD.  She has left a message with the seller around 10am but hasn't  heard back. She honestly thinks that it's all going to be ok. I do not. 

I didn't even think about reporting this to the police but I will if this doesn't end up being some sort of innocent error. 

Currently the phone is back to being usable with WiFi but no cellular service. At least Grumpy Cat can snapchat.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> No, 5S went to an actual friend of my DD.  She has left a message with the seller around 10am but hasn't  heard back. She honestly thinks that it's all going to be ok. I do not.
> 
> I didn't even think about reporting this to the police but I will if this doesn't end up being some sort of innocent error.
> 
> Currently the phone is back to being usable with WiFi but no cellular service. At least Grumpy Cat can snapchat.



So sorry to hear this!  Sending good vibes your way  that this will have a positive result.  So sad when you trust someone and bad things happen- tell DD to keep strong and we're thinking of her.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Minor update.....
The guy that DD bought the phone from called.  He said that he used it for a few months but he had bought it from someone else as a new phone.  He never had a single problem with it.  He suggested going into the carrier's store and asking for a manager.  Explaining the situation and perhaps the error is somehow on their end.  If it was stolen then how come I have the box and all the original contents?  He also said he is quite willing to do anything that he can to help.

At this point the phone has been in use for approx. 6 months so how come all of a sudden it's 'stolen'?  Odd?

So off to the store tomorrow.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> So sorry to hear this!  Sending good vibes your way  that this will have a positive result.  So sad when you trust someone and bad things happen- tell DD to keep strong and we're thinking of her.


I've already lined up a replacement just in case. DH has a coworker that wants to sell his old phone. Only problem is its a 5S.


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina! I hope you're having a great trip!

It looks like it was a good game tonight, although not the final result you all were looking for...Hopefully, you made it to Fergs and had good food and good times there!


----------



## jvars

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey there everyone, just a quick note to check in and say hello!
> 
> 
> The Vistana is as awesome as always, though VIP check-in was a complete bust and our villa...while sparkling clean...has had a few maintenance and other housekeeping issues that honestly should not have been issues in the first place if the staff were on the ball.  We have called and had them all rectified.


VIP check-in was disappointing? Was it not any faster? Glad to hear the maintenance issues were rectified. Hope they were quick about it! I was also a little concerned hearing about the issue with a "musty" smelling unit and the op having to stay in the unit overnight. Not sure why they couldn't have been moved to another unit that night and had to wait until morning.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Great update Gina! I'm so glad to hear you guys are having a fabulous trip. 

And I'm so glad to hear the Superstar Breakfast was a hit, yay!  That was one of my favorite character meals ever (and we have done them all haha).


----------



## dixonsontour

Great updates, enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## ElenaJane

Can't wait to hear the details!  We are back from our Disneyland trip and I am trying to adjust to the real world.  Blech.  New vacation countdown started though. 21 weeks!!


----------



## goofygal531

Gina, happy to hear you're having a wonderful time! We enjoyed our week in Disney. We found the weather to be just perfect (we tend to travel in August). 

The Nike Clearance Center was a bust for us. But my picky boy was looking for a specific sneaker. 

My feet were killing me too! I noticed many ladies wearing the Skechers Go Walk shoes. They are not very attractive but ladies swear by them. One lady on line at the safari told me she found her pair at the outlets for $25. For that price, I would get a pair and keep them as my park shoes (I don't think I could wear them around town!)

https://www.skechers.com/en-us/style/14047/skechers-gowalk-3-unfold/char

I'm looking forward to hearing about your character breakfast with the minions.  Have you ever done the Cinematic Dinner? I'm considering it for our August trip (my boys first trip to Universal).

Safe travels home!
Mare


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey all, just checking in.  It's our final night in Orlando.....we take to the skies at 10:27 am tomorrow morning en route back to Buffalo.  The plan (assuming no delays at the border or on our commute) is to be home around dinner time.

Just after 8 pm tonight, we finally saw the first rain of our trip.  A big, loud, and lightening-laced thunderstorm rolled in and wow, what a show we have had!  Unfortunately, it derailed our plans for one final night in the hot tub to soothe our weary feet and legs  but we have been SO lucky with the weather again this trip, you certainly won't hear us complaining.

@dancin Disney style , I hope you got the phone issues all worked out for Grumpy Cat.  That sorely stinks.  I swear Jake would DIE without cell service for an afternoon, let alone multiple days.

@ElenaJane , welcome home!   I can't wait to hear about your trip!

To all of the rest of you, I have read each of your messages and have so much to share in a full-blown trip report!   I have well over 1000 pictures to sort through first, though, so you may have to bear with me until I can get myself organized.

In the meantime, I thought you would get a chuckle out of how we started off our last full day of vacation.  Yep, this happened:





I couldn't make this stuff up if I tried!!


----------



## goofygal531

OMG!! That's enormous!

I hope you plan on shipping it home.  

A couple in the check out line, in front of us purchased a jumbo Stitch stuffie and the sales girl informed them they would need to purchase a separate plane ticket for the stuffie! She was completely serious - no joke! Hubby and I almost died! lol


Safe travels home!
Mare


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In the meantime, I thought you would get a chuckle out of how we started off our last full day of vacation.  Yep, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't make this stuff up if I tried!!




OMGOSH! What the what??? How in the world and where did he win that from??? LOL


----------



## vrajewski10513

Omg. You're going to have to buy that thing it's own seat on the plane home!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well I've heard of dine with Shamu but never "take your own dolphin home!"


----------



## juniorbugman

Guess that isn't fitting in your suitcases.


----------



## Kivara

Wow, that is quite a plushie! I can't wait to hear how that's getting home


----------



## dancin Disney style

Can't wait to hear how that monster gets home.  I think it might be a fish out of water sort of a story.


So the phone......
que music....dun, dun, dun
After a long visit at the  store and a very helpful manager we discoverd that the phone was indeed fraudulently obtained.  DD had been told by the seller that he had bought it from someone else then used it for a couple of months but really felt that an android was his thing.  There's no way to determine if that is true or not.  The store manager that was helping us spent a long time on the phone getting the little info that she could.  She did find out that the phone had been purchased approx. 4 months ago at a third party store with fake id.  The day we put the SIM in was the day of first use and the warranty kicked in.  Once the carrier determines that a phone is fraud they lock it down and it is no longer useable...EVER.  No way at all for them to help us out and get it working again.   The person on the phone from corporate suggested that we go to the Apple store and see if they could do anything, the store manager agreed.  Well low and behold when DD went to Apple  they found 3 defects in the phone that were not fixable.  They warrantied us a new phone.  She felt like the guy was trying really hard to help.

Thankfully, all is right in Grumpy Cat's world.    Although, you know how they say things happen in three's......she received a concussion two weeks ago and now the phone thing.  What's the third?   I do feel like the phone thing is mine though.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, Queen of Stuffies.  I am sure you gave the airport workers a good look.  Safe travels my friend.  Hope it is not raining when you land, as it's been a washed out day four us so far.  Rain every day this week.  Not my idea of May.

Dancin'  - good to hear Grumpy finally got a phone she could use.  What an ordeal.  I hope the person who stole my DD's phone last year at school, couldn't use it either.  We reported it stolen, so I hope they got nothing for their troubles.


----------



## ArwenMarie

LOL! Tell me that is not coming home! I can't wait to hear this story


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Can't wait to hear how that monster gets home.  I think it might be a fish out of water sort of a story.
> 
> 
> So the phone......
> que music....dun, dun, dun
> After a long visit at the  store and a very helpful manager we discoverd that the phone was indeed fraudulently obtained.  DD had been told by the seller that he had bought it from someone else then used it for a couple of months but really felt that an android was his thing.  There's no way to determine if that is true or not.  The store manager that was helping us spent a long time on the phone getting the little info that she could.  She did find out that the phone had been purchased approx. 4 months ago at a third party store with fake id.  The day we put the SIM in was the day of first use and the warranty kicked in.  Once the carrier determines that a phone is fraud they lock it down and it is no longer useable...EVER.  No way at all for them to help us out and get it working again.   The person on the phone from corporate suggested that we go to the Apple store and see if they could do anything, the store manager agreed.  Well low and behold when DD went to Apple  they found 3 defects in the phone that were not fixable.  They warrantied us a new phone.  She felt like the guy was trying really hard to help.
> 
> Thankfully, all is right in Grumpy Cat's world.    Although, you know how they say things happen in three's......she received a concussion two weeks ago and now the phone thing.  What's the third?   I do feel like the phone thing is mine though.



Glad to hear good news! You guys deserve this all to work out in a positive way! 
Maybe Gina could use some fake id to get that dolphin on the plane!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Lynne G said:


> Dancin'  - good to hear Grumpy finally got a phone she could use.  What an ordeal.  I hope the person who stole my DD's phone last year at school, couldn't use it either.  We reported it stolen, so I hope they got nothing for their troubles.


Ordeal is the perfect way to describe.  I was feeling sick to my stomach all weekend thinking that we were out the money that was spent on this phone and that now I was going to have to spend more to get another one.  It really is a 'need' now that she drives.  Not to mention the drama and attitude coming from Grumpy Cat.  I only sort of get what a big deal it is from her end.  The mood swings....yikes.

Once the IMEI number has been flagged as lost/stolen or fraudulent the phone is dead as a phone but can still be used as a WiFi device if capable.  There is no way to reverse it either. 



pattyw said:


> Glad to hear good news! You guys deserve this all to work out in a positive way!
> Maybe Gina could use some fake id to get that dolphin on the plane!


I think the TSA is better at catching fake ID's than cell phone companies.  They would all end up having to stay in FL.  Although, that sounds like fun, maybe I'll try it.


----------



## dixonsontour

Hope you all made it home safely (unless one off youhad to stay behind while the Dolphin took your seat!?)


----------



## Ritchielace

Oh WOW...... That dolphin is bigger than Jake  Can't wait to hear the saga of getting that baby home and how he got his hands on it to begin with!



dancin Disney style said:


> Can't wait to hear how that monster gets home.  I think it might be a fish out of water sort of a story.
> 
> 
> So the phone......
> que music....dun, dun, dun
> After a long visit at the  store and a very helpful manager we discoverd that the phone was indeed fraudulently obtained.



So happy to hear that App,e was able to step up and find a solution for you guys to get a replacement phone. That would be awful to have to dish out all that money for a new one. Pleasantly surprised they stepped up to help out


----------



## scottishgirl1

Looking forward to reading this trip report. I read one of your reports from start to finish whilst flying over the Atlantic to Orlando last August.The flight seemed to pass really quickly and it was much more entertaining than the IFE on the plane .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ritchielace said:


> So happy to hear that App,e was able to step up and find a solution for you guys to get a replacement phone. That would be awful to have to dish out all that money for a new one. Pleasantly surprised they stepped up to help out


I figure that Apple customer service is so good because you are paying for it in advance when you make a purchase from them.  An IPhone costs them pennies to make but they charge you $700+.   I honestly thought that going to the Apple store was going to be a wasted trip.   I'm fairly certain that the phone is a refurb but it makes no difference.  They will stand behind it.  Needless to say, it was a huge relief when DD called and told me what happened.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> I think the TSA is better at catching fake ID's than cell phone companies.  They would all end up having to stay in FL.  Although, that sounds like fun, maybe I'll try it.



Yes, we'll all come visit you at your new address c/o Florida Women's Reception Center.  Sound like a nice welcoming place to stay, don't you think?


----------



## Vestmama4

Oh my gracious that is enormous! I can't wait to hear how he won it and how you got that home (it's own plane? Lol) So excited to read your trip report/see all the fun pics.


----------



## Callie

The airport workers might start thinking you have some sort of plushie fetish lol


----------



## chicagoshannon

Can't wait to hear all about your trip.

I forget who mentioned Go Walk shoes, but I love mine!  They are so light and have great arch support.  Only problem is they stink really bad if they get caught in the rain.  Seriously, I have never had a problem with shoes stinking so bad in my life.  I suggest not wearing them if it's raining.  My shoes were brand new in December when we went on or Disneyland trip.  We got caught in a downpour and the smell was just awful!


----------



## pepperandchips

dancin Disney style said:


> they found 3 defects in the phone that were not fixable. They warrantied us a new phone.



Huh, wonder how hard they had to look for those defects. That was really kind and I am glad it got sorted out for you guys!

@Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina I originally thought (before I scrolled down all the way) that Jake was hugging a STATUE  I cannot wait for this story...


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Yes, we'll all come visit you at your new address c/o Florida Women's Reception Center.  Sound like a nice welcoming place to stay, don't you think?


I think you misspelled 'reception'.....it's actually 'correction' 
The address is Guantanamo,Cuba


----------



## toystoryduo

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey all, just checking in.  It's our final night in Orlando.....we take to the skies at 10:27 am tomorrow morning en route back to Buffalo.  The plan (assuming no delays at the border or on our commute) is to be home around dinner time.
> 
> Just after 8 pm tonight, we finally saw the first rain of our trip.  A big, loud, and lightening-laced thunderstorm rolled in and wow, what a show we have had!  Unfortunately, it derailed our plans for one final night in the hot tub to soothe our weary feet and legs  but we have been SO lucky with the weather again this trip, you certainly won't hear us complaining.
> 
> @dancin Disney style , I hope you got the phone issues all worked out for Grumpy Cat.  That sorely stinks.  I swear Jake would DIE without cell service for an afternoon, let alone multiple days.
> 
> @ElenaJane , welcome home!   I can't wait to hear about your trip!
> 
> To all of the rest of you, I have read each of your messages and have so much to share in a full-blown trip report!   I have well over 1000 pictures to sort through first, though, so you may have to bear with me until I can get myself organized.
> 
> In the meantime, I thought you would get a chuckle out of how we started off our last full day of vacation.  Yep, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't make this stuff up if I tried!!



That is HUGE!  How did you get it home with you? Didn't you have some Minion additions as well? 

Hope you guys are home safe and sound!  Look forward to reading about your trip!


----------



## ElenaJane

Inquiring minds want to know.....what happened to the Giant Dolphin?!  Can't wait for your TR to start!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey everyone!  We are most definitely home (safe and sound), just a bit bogged down with the re-adjustment back to reality.  Steve went back to work yesterday while Jake and I got back at it today .... though yesterday for me was as busy as a work day with groceries, banking, laundry and the balance of the unpacking.  We also have some minor renovations starting on Monday, so I've been meeting with our painting contractor, arranging for the delivery of our new counter top, and picking out some fixtures.   Life is never dull!

Once I sort through all my photos, a trip report will commence thereafter!  Stay tuned!

Oh....and as for the dolphin.....well, the rest of that story will have to wait.  Gotta give you a reason to keep coming back, right?


----------



## JaxDad

Tease!


----------



## bankr63

Will be anxiously awaiting the tale (tail?) of the Dolphin...

Completely , but just to fill some space while waiting for Gina to get settled, A+ and I welcomed a new addition to our household yesterday:








We traded our old pop-up camper in the fall, and picked our new (to us - it's a 2011) camper last night.  Luckily Gina Gina Gru Bina has brought back some of the warmer temps with her (please let it last!), so let the camping begin!

Still need to come up with a name to Christen her with.  Our last trailer was Horatio Stormbreaker.  This one may be called Puff (teenage son said pffff, when asked about naming; it may have stuck).  But since we picked her up on "May the 4th (be with you)" we might go with a Star Wars theme.  Jabba the (Camping) Hut comes to mind.  Any other suggestions from our great peanut gallery?

Okay, returning to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## RocketCityMama

Oh Gina, you are such a tease! I have to know if you gave him away to some kid that was eyeballing it wishing they had it, or you bought a plane ticket LOL  Can't wait for more details and the full TR!!! 23 days and counting til we leave!!


----------



## angryduck71

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *There are really, really wonderful people in this world .*
> 
> 
> This entry is about the kindness of one of them .
> 
> 
> About a month ago (give or take a little.....it was after our return from our Christmas trip), the boys and I were downstairs watching TV together one evening:  a basketball game, to be specific (but knowing my sports-loving guys, you had probably already guessed that).  Jake had just nicely returned a few days before from a bus trip to Cleveland where he had watched his beloved Toronto Raptors get shamed by the amazing Lebron James and his Cavalier teammates.   Even though Toronto lost, he was still oozing about how much fun it was to watch “his” team play in another team’s venue.....there’s just something very fun about having the chance to watch one of your home teams compete outside of your local stadiums and arenas.  We reminisced about how much fun it was to watch the Raps play in Orlando back at Christmas 2012, and how we had wished that the scheduled would have allowed us to do so again on our most recent vacation (but sadly, this year Toronto was nowhere near Orlando on the dates that we were there).   They casually inquired if I had thought to check and see if the Toronto Blue Jays were scheduled to be in Tampa on any days of our April trip, and I laughed.....what were the chances of that?  It was unlikely, at best......and besides, with Sunshine now joining us in April and our dollar on a massive and consistent slide, tickets for four wouldn’t be in our budget anyway.  The conversation eventually turned elsewhere and the original question was forgotten.
> 
> 
> A few days later, Steve and I were enjoying a relaxing evening by the fireplace.....he was fiddling on his tablet, and I was surfing the net on my laptop.   That discussion popped into my head, and I thought, what the heck....let’s check the game schedule and rule that out (so that when Jake asked again....and I knew he would!...I could assure him that it was a non-issue anyway).  A couple of clicks of the keyboard, and I had the  Jays 2016 game schedule on the screen.
> 
> 
> *No. Way . * We fly in on the 24th of April, and fly home on May 3rd.  So you can imagine my shock when I see that the Blue Jays are slated to play in Tampa for a three game road trip spanning April 29th, April 30th, and May 1st.
> 
> 
> _What are the chances of that? _
> 
> 
> Steve and I discussed it at length.....it almost seemed like fate!  Yet, our budget was being stretched by adding both Jake and Sunshine to the plans for this vacation (remember, this was originally supposed to be a couples trip after our big family affair at Christmastime).  We knew we had extra dining costs to account for, Jake’s airfare to factor in, and Universal passes for the two kids yet to buy.  Every nightly newscast was preaching gloom and doom for the value of our dollar and predicting a steady decline, possibly to the low 60-cent range, without any foreshadowing of a recovery until sometime in late 2017.   It really felt irresponsible, financially-speaking, to buy the tickets.   But yet, it seemed to be a total shame to miss an opportunity that really did seem like it involved more than just good timing on our part.
> 
> 
> I lamented the conundrum to a few folks who I knew would understand our dilemma:  I bent my mom’s ear.  I discussed it here on the Dis (lots of other Canadians are also feeling our exchange rate pain, so I knew there’d be LOTS of understanding on the boards).  I chatted about it to some friends.  After endless debate with the boys over many nightly dinners, we resigned ourselves to the fact that we should probably just take a pass.  It was the responsible thing to do.
> 
> 
> Then, we had the most generous offer extended to us by a friend:  knowing about the game, and all the considerations which were keeping us from splurging on the extra event for our vacation, she reached out to us and said she wanted to gift the tickets to our family.  I was flattered, flabbergasted, and speechless all at the same time.  Let’s just say that I’m not very accustomed to being the recipient of that kind of random, undeserved, unexpected generosity.  All three of us were so touched and our hearts so warmed by the incredible offer, but we couldn’t possibly accept......and that’s what I told her.
> 
> 
> This friend and I talked often in the days after that.....she truly wanted us to accept her offer.  I was way too overwhelmed to accept.  My momma raised me to live life by the *“Tis better to give than to receive” *philosophy, and this was so far outside of my comfort zone that I wasn’t sure how to process it.  We had some very thought provoking discussions, though, where she reminded me that sometimes people need to learn to be good receivers as well as good givers.   I began to really sense that this was something that she really, truly wanted to do for us.
> 
> 
> With the most grateful hearts, we eventually accepted her very kind, very wonderful, very awesome gift.  It still overwhelms me....it overwhelms all of us, for that matter .  I hope she reads this entry and can know how truly appreciative we all are.  Her friendship alone has been such a blessing to me.......these tickets are just a happy bonus.
> 
> 
> So......our non-park event for Saturday, April 30th is taking us out of Orlando on a little road trip!   We’ll be sporting our finest fan wear and cheering on our beloved Blue Jays at Tropicana Field in St. Petersburg as they face the Tampa Bay rays at 6:10 pm .  Our seats are simply *amazing* .... Fieldside box, smack dab between the Jays dugout and the bull pen.  I swear the only way we could be closer to the action is if we were asked to stand in for Josh Donaldson at third base.
> 
> 
> Jake informs me the other day_.....”Now mom, don’t be insulted by this, because I don’t mean anything bad by it at all.  I know you have some awesome things planned for our trip, and I am looking forward to them all....but you know what I’m most excited for?  The Jays game in Tampa.  I* seriously* cannot wait!”._
> 
> 
> Jake and Steve have authentic player jerseys that they will be happily sporting on game day.  I have bought new Jays t-shirts for myself and Sunshine (matching, because we’re hokey like that! ) and co-ordinating bandanas for our hair in a perfect Blue Jays blue colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that our T’s are Canadian red, while the guys will be in the official Jays blue.  Sunshine was so excited when she saw my purchases, she literally squealed right out loud_.  (An amusing aside....her dad, who is a HUGE Jays fan, is simply dying know she is going to a Jays game while we’re in Orlando.  I think he almost passed out when he heard the news ).  _
> 
> 
> We hope to check out the ray tank located in the outfield (its apparently a joint venture between the Florida Aquarium and the Tampa Bay Rays.....we can even feed them for a small fee!) and of course, since we’ve never visited the Gulf region before, we’ll probably leave early in the day so we can stop at one of the beaches while we’re in town.   Of course, weather will be a factor in those plans so we’ll watch and finalize the day’s itinerary a little closer to game day.
> 
> 
> Sunshine, artsy gal that she is, is already planning to adorn our cheeks with little red maple leafs and Blue Jays temporary tattoos.  Jake is about to experience a sporting event with a decidedly female influence for the very first time.  I have always been “one of the guys” when it comes to our family’s sports pursuits, but Sunshine.....she’s all girl.  This is going to be a fun change!
> 
> 
> To the very amazing lady who is making this all possible.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know that we will pay forward your kindness.  I’m not yet sure how, or when, or for whom, but the moment will come .
> 
> 
> Thank you, from all of us .


Just started reading this awesome report. This entry made me tear up a bit (even if I've been a Kansas City Royals fan since the early 1970s when I was just a kid).  <3  You're obviously good people and deserved this gift too.  How awesome all of this is.


----------



## JaxDad

bankr63 said:


> This one may be called Puff (teenage son said pffff, when asked about naming; it may have stuck).



Puff the Magic Wagon...


----------



## ElenaJane

I don't think you can beat "Puff the Magic Wagon"!

I think Gina cut arm and leg holes in the Dolphin and wore it on the plane home.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Star Wars names......yes I'm a tiny bit of a SW geek

Old Ben.....another name for Obi Wan
Jay Jay Binks......actual character was Jar Jar Binks
Jays Earl Jones....James Earl Jones was the original Darth Vader voice, but did you know that someone else did the breathing?  Excuse me, my geek is showing.
Darth Feather


----------



## dixonsontour

RocketCityMama said:


> Oh Gina, you are such a tease! I have to know if you gave him away to some kid that was eyeballing it wishing they had it, or you bought a plane ticket LOL  Can't wait for more details and the full TR!!! 23 days and counting til we leave!!



Your dates are the same as us  We are onsite at Cabanabay doing just Universal parks again this trip.


----------



## debster812

chicagoshannon said:


> Can't wait to hear all about your trip.
> 
> I forget who mentioned Go Walk shoes, but I love mine!  They are so light and have great arch support.  Only problem is they stink really bad if they get caught in the rain.  Seriously, I have never had a problem with shoes stinking so bad in my life.  I suggest not wearing them if it's raining.  My shoes were brand new in December when we went on or Disneyland trip.  We got caught in a downpour and the smell was just awful!



Totally OT to Gina's TR, but I'm the mom of an 18 year old soccer player.  DS has some cleats that absolutely REEK.   DH did a lot of research online, and found that putting each cleat in a zip loc and stashing them in the freezer for 24-36 hours will kill a lot of the bacteria that cause the stink.  It works for a couple of months.


----------



## dsmom

dixonsontour said:


> Your dates are the same as us  We are onsite at Cabanabay doing just Universal parks again this trip.



I hope you're doing a trip report?!


----------



## dsmom

JaxDad said:


> Puff the Magic Wagon...



I second this!


----------



## chicagoshannon

debster812 said:


> Totally OT to Gina's TR, but I'm the mom of an 18 year old soccer player.  DS has some cleats that absolutely REEK.   DH did a lot of research online, and found that putting each cleat in a zip loc and stashing them in the freezer for 24-36 hours will kill a lot of the bacteria that cause the stink.  It works for a couple of months.


ooh thanks for that!   I'll try it and report back.


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad you made it home safely Gina - and can't wait for the trip report!! We have never brought back a giant stuffed creature but 2 years ago each of the kids brought home a character pillow pet-they had to carry them on the plane as a "personal" item. We were loaded down!  Actually the best souvenirs we ever bought-event the 18 year old still sleeps with "Lady" on her bed (middle got Stitch, and my youngest thought I was at least partly serious last year when he brought his Goofy pillow with him back to Disney that he better keep an eye on Goofy as he may want to stay "home" at Disney. Kid still sleeps with his beloved Goofy). Last year the kids hand carried their wands on plane home. Funny how something that may be embarrassing at home (pillow pets, wands etc) is perfectly acceptable in Orlando


----------



## bankr63

Thanks for all the name feedback. 

I think the kids might groan too much for Puff the Magic Wagon, but it sure had me smiling.  I like Dancin's Star Wars suggestions; very creative!  Will have to take these to the family committee and see which one holds up.  Still accepting suggestions!


----------



## dixonsontour

dsmom said:


> I hope you're doing a trip report?!



Yes that's the plan


----------



## pigletto

I'm glad to see I have't missed the start of your trip report Gina!!! Sorry I was unable to connect with you. As I predicted, with a group of 9 at the start of vacation there were no opportunities to slip away. It's too bad it wasn't later in the week when plans were fewer and there was more down time! One day for sure .

Yep those first few days for us (the 30th, 1st and 2nd) were HOT and took some getting used to. We are August trip veterans but since it was so unseasonably cold when we left home, jumping into 95 degree weather was interesting.

Today is our first day home. We landed at midnight in Buffalo last night and were in bed by 2 a.m.
Everyone was up for school and work this morning. I can't wait to see how we all are by supper time. I was amazed that my 12 year old wanted to get up as we were willing to give him another morning to sleep, but he missed his friends and got up and ready like a trooper. He gets 10 hours sleep a night, so he's likely pretty tired with his 5 hours from last night!

We pick up our pup today (who I missed SOOOO much) and unpack and take dd back to university tonight. I can't believe it's over already. Thank goodness there is an October trip to plan !


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I'm glad to see I have't missed the start of your trip report Gina!!! Sorry I was unable to connect with you. As I predicted, with a group of 9 at the start of vacation there were no opportunities to slip away. It's too bad it wasn't later in the week when plans were fewer and there was more down time! One day for sure .
> 
> Yep those first few days for us (the 30th, 1st and 2nd) were HOT and took some getting used to. We are August trip veterans but since it was so unseasonably cold when we left home, jumping into 95 degree weather was interesting.
> 
> Today is our first day home. We landed at midnight in Buffalo last night and were in bed by 2 a.m.
> Everyone was up for school and work this morning. I can't wait to see how we all are by supper time. I was amazed that my 12 year old wanted to get up as we were willing to give him another morning to sleep, but he missed his friends and got up and ready like a trooper. He gets 10 hours sleep a night, so he's likely pretty tired with his 5 hours from last night!
> 
> We pick up our pup today (who I missed SOOOO much) and unpack and take dd back to university tonight. I can't believe it's over already. Thank goodness there is an October trip to plan !



Welcome home!   

I will gladly join the October countdown with you.....157 days for me .  We have already started to draft an unofficial 'plan' for our two weeks there.  Unfortunately, with the prices of MNSSHP this year, we will be taking a pass on that event.... but we have a few ideas for some new and fun alternatives.  It sure helps the coming-home blues when you can refocus on the next adventure!


----------



## pigletto

I agree. We just had our Disney fix for a good long time. We are thinking maybe October 2017 before we return. So no MNSSHP for us this year. I am looking forward to Universal, HHN, Aquatica and possibly Seaworld!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I will gladly join the October countdown with you.....157 days for me . We have already started to draft an unofficial 'plan' for our two weeks there. Unfortunately, with the prices of MNSSHP this year, we will be taking a pass on that event.... but we have a few ideas for some new and fun alternatives. It sure helps the coming-home blues when you can refocus on the next adventure!



We finally made our reservations - arriving in Orlando on December 6th and checking into WDW on December 8th for five nights.  I've convinced my family that the Orlando Eye/aquarium/wax museum combo is a must do (because Gina said it was great).  I cannot wait to start planning!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Welcome home!
> 
> I will gladly join the October countdown with you.....157 days for me .  We have already started to draft an unofficial 'plan' for our two weeks there.  Unfortunately, with the prices of MNSSHP this year, we will be taking a pass on that event.... but we have a few ideas for some new and fun alternatives.  It sure helps the coming-home blues when you can refocus on the next adventure!


We miss each other by about a week! I'll be there 9/28-10/8. If it were just me and hubby again we would bypass MNSSHP because we have been three times already... But we have a couple first timers and I really think it's something they'd enjoy so we're gonna pony up the $90 a person  
You're very lucky that you don't have to deal with the going home blues because you can already start planning your next adventure!!


----------



## heaven2dc

I finally got caught up on your PTR and can't wait for the full TR.  What a roller coaster ride it was just leading up to leaving on your vacation!  I was so sad learning that Sunshine wasn't going to make it on the trip but truly understand - my youngest son has anxiety and it's tough just getting him out to go to dinner or the store.  You definitely were blessed with lots of pixie dust before your trip - you definitely convinced me to look into staying at the Sheraton Vistana on one of our next trips.  I checked out pricing today online and was amazed!!

That last pic of the plush dolphin - I almost pee'd my pants laughing!  We are all sitting on the edge of our seats waiting to read about your trip!


----------



## ElenaJane

I feel like I have given you enough time to unpack and ease back into life....so now I can say, I am ready for your trip report please!  I started a blog last year, just really as a travel journal for myself.  My parents find it interesting and that is about it.  I thought you might enjoy reading about our short Disneyland trip though http://www.elenasdayoff.com/  The trip report was light on pictures, as it was soooooo crowded, it was hard to ever stop and take a picture!


----------



## vrajewski10513

I can't wait to hear all about your trip!! Are you doing a PTR for your October trip as well??


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I agree. We just had our Disney fix for a good long time. We are thinking maybe October 2017 before we return. So no MNSSHP for us this year. I am looking forward to Universal, HHN, Aquatica and possibly Seaworld!



SeaWorld........YES!!!!!!!!    That would be a first visit for you, right?  I think you would LOVE that park!  (LOL, I guess its pretty easy to see that I do  ... obviously that's my bias coming out, loud and clear)



Ruthie5671 said:


> We finally made our reservations - arriving in Orlando on December 6th and checking into WDW on December 8th for five nights.  I've convinced my family that the Orlando Eye/aquarium/wax museum combo is a must do (because Gina said it was great).  I cannot wait to start planning!



That is awesome!  I hope you enjoy those attractions as much as we did.  We actually bought passes for October as well....we enjoyed them so much the first time, we are going back for a second visit (the third for the Eye!!).



vrajewski10513 said:


> We miss each other by about a week! I'll be there 9/28-10/8. If it were just me and hubby again we would bypass MNSSHP because we have been three times already... But we have a couple first timers and I really think it's something they'd enjoy so we're gonna pony up the $90 a person
> You're very lucky that you don't have to deal with the going home blues because you can already start planning your next adventure!!



It's not too late to change your dates, ya know .  

Just kidding, of course.  Well, only sort of .  It would have been SO cool to meet up!



heaven2dc said:


> I finally got caught up on your PTR and can't wait for the full TR.  What a roller coaster ride it was just leading up to leaving on your vacation!  I was so sad learning that Sunshine wasn't going to make it on the trip but truly understand - my youngest son has anxiety and it's tough just getting him out to go to dinner or the store.  You definitely were blessed with lots of pixie dust before your trip - you definitely convinced me to look into staying at the Sheraton Vistana on one of our next trips.  I checked out pricing today online and was amazed!!
> 
> That last pic of the plush dolphin - I almost pee'd my pants laughing!  We are all sitting on the edge of our seats waiting to read about your trip!



Welcome aboard, heaven2dc!  So glad to have you reading along .  A trip report is poised for posting....stay tuned, its coming soon!



ElenaJane said:


> I feel like I have given you enough time to unpack and ease back into life....so now I can say, I am ready for your trip report please!  I started a blog last year, just really as a travel journal for myself.  My parents find it interesting and that is about it.  I thought you might enjoy reading about our short Disneyland trip though http://www.elenasdayoff.com/  The trip report was light on pictures, as it was soooooo crowded, it was hard to ever stop and take a picture!



LOL, yep....I have been slow settling back in.  But a trip report is coming, I promise you that....and sooner rather than later.  I actually started the first entry this morning so hopefully it will officially be underway by this afternoon or evening.  I have so many photos that are just dying to be posted!

Thanks so much for that link.....you know I'll be checking it out!  I'm only worried that it might inspire me to consider a Disneyland vacation .....LOL, a lot of my big ideas have come from the great reports from other Disers .



vrajewski10513 said:


> I can't wait to hear all about your trip!! Are you doing a PTR for your October trip as well??



If there is time after I complete the trip report from April/May, absolutely!  I am lonely when I don't have a report on the go....and it should almost be perfect timing to close off the spring TR and kick off the PTR for fall .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Trip report....trip report....trip report


----------



## Lynne G

He's looking for the trip report.

Glad to hear you had an awesome time.  Looked like perfect weather too.  Also happy Jake could join you again.  

So, pictures and story soon?


----------



## ArwenMarie

Yay trip report soon!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Trip report....trip report....trip report





Lynne G said:


> He's looking for the trip report.
> 
> Glad to hear you had an awesome time.  Looked like perfect weather too.  Also happy Jake could join you again.
> 
> So, pictures and story soon?





ArwenMarie said:


> Yay trip report soon!




It's live!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/oh...niversal-seaworld-beyond-spring-2016.3509576/


----------



## Portugal1000

I just caught up with this pre trip report, a bit late considering you are back from the trip! You are a great writer and I really enjoyed reading along. I hope our son who will be 16 on our next trip in August still wants to come along with us when he is Jakes age. I cant imagine going without him but we will probably go with friends once he goes off to Uni and then hopefully have usual family trip in the summer. We have been going every year since he was 5. 13th trip in less than 3 months. Ours is quite similar to yours, no Disney for 2nd year running, although we do have 4 days left on Disney water park AP's when we get there so will go every day for the first four. We have Universal, DC, AQ,BG,SW and also funspot, Gatorland. Thats enough to be getting on with. Plus just over three weeks at Bonnet Creek. Your resort looks very similar, nearly stayed there once and not sure why we went to BC instead but cant bear to go back and not stay there now!
I have done a trip report for last two years but only posted on UK board but think I will also post on here this time.


----------



## dennise

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Because I'm feelin' rather sentimental this afternoon, I thought I'd share some of Jake's graduation pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will hate me for sharing this one, but I can't help it.....its one of my favourites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear he was just holding my hand yesterday, and asking me if I wanted to play Hot Wheels with him while we watched an episode of Barney.  Sigh.


What a handsome young man, must have a good gene pool.. You must be so proud of him.   I am late reading your per, but have had a lot happening here.


----------



## dennise

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well my friends…..here’s a post I didn’t think I’d be writing, especially this close to our travel date.  It’s a tough one for me too.
> 
> 
> When we leave for Florida later this month, we will be once again travelling just as a family of three.  Sunshine will no longer be joining us on our epic Orlando adventures.
> 
> 
> As you might have guessed, this sudden change has not been an easy one for any of us…..much of this entire vacation was organized with Sunshine’s interests and overall experience in mind.  We were all excited to show her “our” Orlando…..and the anticipation has been building for months as many special events for her specific enjoyment were added to our ever-evolving itinerary.
> 
> 
> What I didn’t share with you so far is that Sunshine suffers from some pretty intense anxiety issues.  She is very open with people about her struggles with mental illness (as is her family), so I am confident she won’t mind the limited information I will share with you as part of this post.  Her struggles have been increasing substantially lately…..beyond anything that her parents, Jake, Steve or I could help her with.  Sometimes, when it comes to issues like these, all the love and support in the world isn’t enough to “fix” things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake’s recent transition from college student to full-time work force has been an adjustment that has been particularly hard for her to bear.  His frenetic schedule and long hours made supporting her emotional needs that much more difficult, and he was struggling emotionally under the pressure as well.  He cared about her enough to know that their relationship would continue to be difficult for her when his work circumstances were not going to change.  Under the current conditions, we also had our concerns about her anxiety levels on the trip (and how we would address any issues that arose, out of our home country and away from her support network).
> 
> 
> It is beyond an understatement to say this was a painful and heartbreaking decision.  Jake talked with both her and her parents, as did we, and even though we all felt it was ultimately the right thing for Sunshine (including herself), it has not come without a huge amount of heartbreak and tears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so begins a new direction for this trip:  the Three Amigos will be picking ourselves up, dusting ourselves off, and heading southward as planned, but minus our special guest.  I have the unpleasant process, over the next few days, of adjusting our existing reservations….for character breakfasts, Dine with Shamu, SeaWorld tours, etc…..to a party of three from a party of four.  Not a place we expected to be in right now, but I will hold tight to the belief that it has happened for a reason.  We don’t always understand the “grand plan” until much, much later.
> 
> 
> She and Jake will remain dear friends, and she will always hold a special place in Steve & I's hearts.  We pray that she gets the help she needs to be happy and healthy.    Her place in our family may have changed, but our love for her has not.
> 
> 
> 18 days to departure (almost to the minute).  And if we didn’t need a vacation before now……well, we certainly do at this point.


So sorry to here this.   Hopefully she gets well.   I am sure Jake as well as you and Steve are saddened by this.   Things happen for a reason.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dennise said:


> What a handsome young man, must have a good gene pool.. You must be so proud of him.   I am late reading your per, but have had a lot happening here.





dennise said:


> So sorry to here this.   Hopefully she gets well.   I am sure Jake as well as you and Steve are saddened by this.   Things happen for a reason.



Thanks dennise.  So glad to have you back reading and posting!  I hope all is well with you and your family .


----------



## dalmatian7

HI Gina, I'm just a lurker but I wanted to say how much I enjoy your TR and PTRs.  I usually don't like reports without chapters to skip to, but I find the banter between you and the other individuals on here so fun that I read every page.  Truly, it feels like reading a novel with characters.  I am finally caught up here only to find I am behind on the TR, so I will be checking it out over lunch for the rest of the week.  I want to find out what happened with the dolphin (my DD5 loves stuffies, I try to keep purchases to the mini size ones) but I promise not to cheat and look ahead.  

thanks for all the time you put into this. The research is invaluable to so many others.

Heidi


----------

